# C'è una Tebe in ogni donna ...



## Circe (4 Luglio 2012)

*C'è una Tebe in ogni donna ...*

Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte. Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose....i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....


----------



## sammy fox (4 Luglio 2012)

*eh si*

Circe sono daccordo te lo dice Una che ha sibito il tradimento e che ora a distanza di 3 anni non riesce a perdonare e si ritrova sends piu' nessuno a cui comer bene buffo no? Io che smack col chore e con l'anima mi trick all'improvviso svuotata sends piu' alcun sentimento....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte. Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose....i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....


Che bel post hai scritto Circe!
Ti ho approvato!
Ma sappi che l'unico rimprovero che ha osato rivolgermi mia moglie, con cui mi ha steso, perchè difficile per una donna restare viva dopo che ha osato tanto...è il seguente...
Eh ma io avrei preferito al mio fianco un uomo più marito e meno amante!

Da una vita attendo una smentita al seguente dogma:
Alle mogli non va mai bene niente di quello che con tanto buon cuore e dedizione cerchiamo di fare per loro!


----------



## sammy fox (4 Luglio 2012)

*scusa*



sammy fox ha detto:


> Circe sono daccordo te lo dice Una che ha sibito il tradimento e che ora a distanza di 3 anni non riesce a perdonare e si ritrova sends piu' nessuno a cui comer bene buffo no? Io che smack col chore e con l'anima mi trick all'improvviso svuotata sends piu' alcun sentimento....


errori ma col cell non e' uno scherzo ciao buona serata a tutti...


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. *Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte.* Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....*ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui.* Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose....i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....


Questo è uno di quei momenti di cui parlavo a Toy girl, e sull'uso della cautela che ci dovrebbe essere su questo forum, proprio nei riguardi dei traditi.
Io non ne sono sempre capace ma ho ho apprezzato davvero il tono del tuo post.
(...non vorrei dire ma sei famosa qui per i tuoi emboli verso noi poverini diversamente fedeli)

Ora.
Il  primo neretto.
partiamo da due presupposti diversi.
Tu associ le mie sei ore con manager. Gli abbracci. Gli scherzi e il resto a qualcosa che TU fai nella vita normale.
E si chiama condivisione.

Io nella vita normale ho un altra condivisione. Che non è la tua e quella che vedi con manager.
Quella non sono io. tebe. Che si alza al mattino. Che si incazza. lavora. Ha paturnie. Stress. Debiti. parenti serpenti. e che ama Matta.

No. Quella che tu hai letto, è una tebe che non esiste nella vita normale. Che non esce. Non perchè non voglio farla uscire. Ma perchè proprio non sono io.
E quei gesti che tu vedi amorosi hanno soprattutto una valenza sessuale del momento.
Che funziona solo li.
Perchè al mattino, chi voglio trovarmi nel letto. E' Mattia. E solo lui.

E questo porta al secondo neretto.
Armature. Ferite. Controllo.
Capisco sia più facile pensarla così. Forse fa rendere più accettabile il mio modo di vivere e pensare.
va bene.
Mi difendo. Può essere. 
O semplicemente sono una persona indipendente nel dna.
Una persona così leggera nei sentimenti che davvero...non deve difendersi perchè comunque non ci arriva.
i sentimenti robe profonde alla fine. Che palle. Un sacco di rotture di coglioni. Per cosa?

Quello che sia.
Gli abbracci coccolosi che mi scambio con Manager. 
Non hanno nulla. Ma proprio nulla a che vedere con quelli che mi da Mattia.
Perchè il punto nodale è sempre quello Circe.
per me che tradisco.
Quello che succede dentro un motel.
Non ha la minima valenza sulla mio sentire per l'uomo che amo. Che rimane Unico per me.
E paragonare abbracci manager e abbracci mattia è come dire che anguria e noci sono uguali.

Il punto è che tu scambi per amore certi atteggiamenti che in quel momento e solo in quel momento hanno valore,  ma di amore non hanno proprio nulla.

in questo caso parlo per me. E per il mio sentire. Che ha infinite sfumature

Poi il forum è pieno di amanti che invece hanno scambiato per amore qualcosa che invece...alla fine non lo era.

ma quella è tutta un altra storia.
Che per ora non mi appartiene.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte. Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose....i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....



Ok ma se associ tutto quello all'amore come fa una una debolezza rovinare tutto ?
Come fa a renderti così insicura?


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte. Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose...*.i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....*




hai ragione Circe.
Infatti ciò che provo con il mio uomo non è paragonabile a quello che provo con manager ma...
Il cuore batte intensamente anche se non provi amore ma altro. 

E questo che dico che non capite.
Non fate differenza tra braccia e cuori.
Io si.

Ma in fondo...se la pensassimo uguale o tutti traditori o tutti fedeli.


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok ma se associ tutto quello all'amore come fa una una debolezza rovinare tutto ?
> Come fa a renderti così insicura?


Beh oddio, una debbolezza durata parecchio eh....:sonar:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Scusa Tebe, ma se sto Manager fosse libero (assumo che sia sposato), per te cambierebbe qualcosa?


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Però hai ragione, tuo marito e l'ex amica potrebbero benissimo essere tebe e manager, rapporto di amicizia a parte.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

sammy fox ha detto:


> Circe sono daccordo te lo dice Una che ha sibito il tradimento e che ora a distanza di 3 anni non riesce a perdonare e si ritrova sends piu' nessuno a cui comer bene buffo no? Io che smack col chore e con l'anima mi trick all'improvviso svuotata sends piu' alcun sentimento....


Ehhhh????


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Tebe, ma se sto Manager fosse libero (assumo che sia sposato), per te cambierebbe qualcosa?


No.
cambierebbe fra noi solo se lui fosse libero e io pure.
Probabilmente non lo frequenterei


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> cambierebbe fra noi solo se lui fosse libero e io pure.
> Probabilmente non lo frequenterei


E certo dato che il tuo scopo è la vendetta, sarebbe inutile in questo caso, ma si può essere così, mi viene il voltastomaco ogni volta che ti leggo, non lo farò più.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E *certo dato che il tuo scopo è la vendetta*, sarebbe inutile in questo caso, ma si può essere così, mi viene il voltastomaco ogni volta che ti leggo, non lo farò più.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


no  vabbè ma tu stai fuori! ma dove la leggi la vendetta


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E certo dato che il tuo scopo è la vendetta, sarebbe inutile in questo caso, ma si può essere così, mi viene il voltastomaco ogni volta che ti leggo, non lo farò più.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Mi sa che non hai capito. Il loro rapporto funziona proprio perchè non stanno insieme. Non potrebbero essere una coppia. Si scannerebbero...



Scusa tebe ho risposto per te


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> cambierebbe fra noi solo se lui fosse libero e io pure.
> Probabilmente non lo frequenterei


Ah, ho capito. Occhio e croce è come per gli uomini sposati, che di solito come amanti cercano donne parimenti ammogliate.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito. Occhio e croce è come per gli uomini sposati, che di solito come amanti cercano donne parimenti ammogliate.


Quoto...


----------



## Spider (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> cambierebbe fra noi solo se lui fosse libero e io pure.
> Probabilmente non lo frequenterei


...è impressionante Tebe, la somiglianza di quello che dici e quello
 nel tempo che fu, che disse mia moglie.
l'impressione che lui c'era perchè c'ero io...
da sola non lo avrebbe frequentato.
le coccole, gli abbracci e le smancerie... un mondo a parte...
niente a che vedere con  l'amore...quello era solo per me.

... ammetterai che c'è qualcosa di schifofrenico  in una risoluzione così.
perchè i distinguo?... non è un modo per liberarsi la coscienza?
per sentirsi meno colpevoli?

.. io comunque alla fine ci credo che c'è una "differenza"...
di solito dura da capire da parte del tradito... molto più chiara in chi 
compie l'azione... in fondo è il vero protagonista... almeno della sua vita...
al tradito non resta che sperperare il tempo alla ricerca di un perchè...
per qualcosa poi che alla fine neanche ha vissuto.. se non di "riflesso".

... è il "riflesso" di voi che non mi convince....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che non hai capito. Il loro rapporto funziona proprio perchè non stanno insieme. Non potrebbero essere una coppia. Si scannerebbero...
> 
> 
> 
> Scusa tebe ho risposto per te


Bè no, lei ha scritto che cambierebbe se fossero entrambi liberi, non solo lui. Se poi si scannerebbero o meno è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo è uno di quei momenti di cui parlavo a Toy girl, e sull'uso della cautela che ci dovrebbe essere su questo forum, proprio nei riguardi dei traditi.
> Io non ne sono sempre capace ma ho ho apprezzato davvero il tono del tuo post.
> (...non vorrei dire ma sei famosa qui per i tuoi emboli verso noi poverini diversamente fedeli)
> 
> ...


 Grande Tebe! Grande


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che non hai capito. Il loro rapporto funziona proprio perchè non stanno insieme. Non potrebbero essere una coppia. Si scannerebbero...
> 
> 
> 
> Scusa tebe ho risposto per te


Ma che dici dove si parlava di coppia? ma come fate a rigirare sempre i discorsi a proprio comodo, frequentarsi non vuol dire essere coppia, altrimenti io farei parte di  50 coppie ogni anno.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che dici dove si parlava di coppia? ma come fate a rigirare sempre i discorsi a proprio comodo, frequentarsi non vuol dire essere coppia, altrimenti io farei parte di  50 coppie ogni anno.
> 
> Maurizio


Daje Maurì, tu si che trombi.


----------



## Flavia (4 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte. Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose....i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....


non concordo, in ogni donna alberga un essere unico ed irripetibile


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje Maurì, tu si che trombi.


sono single me la sbattono sul muso ogni giorno se mi piacciono fisicamente ci vado tutto qui.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono single me la sbattono sul muso ogni giorno se mi piacciono fisicamente ci vado tutto qui.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Addirittura.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Addirittura.


Se facessi la selezione di modelle, ogni 2 o 3 giorni, sicuramente non andresti più al supermarket.


Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se facessi la selezione di modelle, ogni 2 o 3 giorni, sicuramente non andresti più al supermarket.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Dai Maurizio...iscriviti e portami un poche di modelle...
Sarà un bel precipizio...dai vieni...che ci si diverte...
Maurizio...dai non avere paura...
Se ti metti sotto lo scudo spaziale di Lothar non ti accadrà nulla di male...


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito. Occhio e croce è come per gli uomini sposati, che di solito come amanti cercano donne parimenti ammogliate.


Può essere. Non lo so.
Non l'ho "scelto" perchè era sposato. 

La discriminante in questo caso è solo  che come ha detto farfalla se fossimo liberi non staremmo insieme perchè ci scanneremmo.

Poi per il resto...non faccio scelte in base allo stato civile.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se facessi la selezione di modelle, ogni 2 o 3 giorni, sicuramente non andresti più al supermarket.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Scusami, non ho capito: tu selezioni le modelle ogni due/tre giorni e se ti piacciono (perchè tu poi piaci a loro, chiaramente), te le trombi? Tipo Backroom Casting (e qui immagino che chi è mai capitato su un sito porno sa di cosa parlo)?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Può essere. Non lo so.
> Non l'ho "scelto" perchè era sposato.
> 
> La discriminante in questo caso è solo  che come ha detto farfalla se fossimo liberi non staremmo insieme perchè ci scanneremmo.
> ...


Bè no, prima hai proprio scritto un‘altra cosa. Però vabbe, è uguale.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh oddio, una debbolezza durata parecchio eh....:sonar:


Ho detto una cazzata?
Quanto é durata.. Non ricordo?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami, non ho capito: tu selezioni le modelle ogni due/tre giorni e se ti piacciono (perchè tu poi piaci a loro, chiaramente), te le trombi? Tipo Backroom Casting (e qui immagino che chi è mai capitato su un sito porno sa di cosa parlo)?


Non so di cosa parli, ti posso spiegare come funziona nel mio caso, si deve promuovere un prodotto, si seleziona la modella più addatta a farlo, ai provini vengono in tante e molte sono sempre le stesse, e con l' ìoccasione qualcuna ti chiede di uscire,  se mi piace ci esco, poi ci sono quelle storiche che ci esci ogni tanto, poi se succede come questa sera, che a cena mi annoia, preferisco tornare a casa che fare il dopocena.



Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami, non ho capito: tu selezioni le modelle ogni due/tre giorni e se ti piacciono (perchè tu poi piaci a loro, chiaramente), te le trombi? *Tipo Backroom Casting* (e qui immagino che chi è mai capitato su un sito porno sa di cosa parlo)?


io no. Non lo so proprio.
Cos'è?
Posso andarlo a cercare o mi sciocco?


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no, prima hai proprio scritto un‘altra cosa. Però vabbe, è uguale.


Mi sono spiegata male allora.

stasera sono un pò..annebbiata....:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no, prima hai proprio scritto un‘altra cosa. Però vabbe, è uguale.


In questo forum quando le becchi in controsensi o cambiano discorso o rigirano la frittata, 

Buona serata esco di nuovo


Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no, prima hai proprio scritto un‘altra cosa. Però vabbe, è uguale.


Io avevo capito esattamente questo leggendola...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In questo forum quando le becchi in controsensi o cambiano discorso o rigirano la frittata,
> 
> Buona serata esco di nuovo
> 
> ...


Ma non solo in questo forum..è una nostra specialtà rigirare la frittata...
Sennó che donne si è ...:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io avevo capito esattamente questo leggendola...


dai che cambi la frittata anche tu:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è impressionante Tebe, la somiglianza di quello che dici e quello
> nel tempo che fu, che disse mia moglie.
> l'impressione che lui c'era perchè c'ero io...
> da sola non lo avrebbe frequentato.
> ...


Il tuo discorso lo capisco. E bene. 
Capisco anche la non solo tua incapacità di capire che davvero è così come diciamo.
senza schizofrenie, scusanti, coscienze...
E'. Semplicemente. Così.
Piatto. Senza tutto quello che ci mettete voi.

e il riflesso che vedi tu. Come Circe.
Lo vedete solo voi.
perchè per noi...è solo un riflesso. senza altro.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Joey*

Aooo svegliaaaaa!Ma hai visto cosa e come scrive il SOR MAURIZIO????ma uno così seleziona modelle?cena e dopocena?Ma questo le modelle al massimo le vede su sky e ci si intossica di pippe.....ma dai su........!!!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte. Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose....i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....



Buongiorno Circe e'ben raro che io approvi o disapprovi,e anche che a quest'ora si qua'...ma per la prima volta in 2 anni leggo qualcosa di intelligente..brava hai scritto la verita'.Tebe la racconta..non si puo'fare avanti indietro da un motel,correndo  dietro ad un'uomo sposato con figli,poi dire''amo Mattia''...balla colossale..a cui nessuno crede.
Immagino qualcuno dira'...ma tu Lothar non fai lo stesso???la risposta e'no...penso di non vedere l''altra''da un mese,e forse l'ho sentita 3 gg fa',dopo 10 di mio silenzio.
Aggiungo che sono un po'preoccupato..tra poco sara'solo in citta',lei lo sa'...vuole recuperare il tempo perso.. ma mica e'detto che io concordi.
Perche'io la fine di Tebe...non la voglio fare..diventa brutto...arriva l'amore...e i matrimoni saltano...perche'la fine della coppia Mattia-Tebe e'segnata.


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. *Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte.* Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose....i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....


Lol, che immagine agghiacciante!


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che bel post hai scritto Circe!
> Ti ho approvato!
> Ma sappi che l'unico rimprovero che ha osato rivolgermi mia moglie, con cui mi ha steso, perchè difficile per una donna restare viva dopo che ha osato tanto...è il seguente...
> Eh ma io avrei preferito al mio fianco un uomo più marito e meno amante!
> ...


io lo penso dei mariti


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo è uno di quei momenti di cui parlavo a Toy girl, e sull'uso della cautela che ci dovrebbe essere su questo forum, proprio nei riguardi dei traditi.
> Io non ne sono sempre capace ma ho ho apprezzato davvero il tono del tuo post.
> (...non vorrei dire ma sei famosa qui per i tuoi emboli verso noi poverini diversamente fedeli)
> 
> ...


secondo il mio parere la condivisione è una sola .
è inutile cercare di capire quanto è inutile che tu cerchi di spiegare perché non c'è ragionamento che arrivi ad una coerenza logica in quello che dici .
ma è la tua vita e se a chi ti sta accanto 
va bene puoi permetterti di andare avanti così.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte. Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose....i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....



Leggerò dopo la risposta di Tebe e degli altri.
Anche io ho letto sul forum quello che ha scritto Tebe, e stavo rispondendo, dopo non l'ho fatto.

Ora quello che scriverò sarà come sempre un mio pensiero e tale deve rimanere, ed il tutto deve essere recepito come un dialogo tra conoscenti che si rispettano e non come chi vuol far male o altre cose che puntano su negatività. 
Dopo l'entrata di Tebe nel forum e dopo la sua prima lettera mi venne la voglia di prenderla e sbatterla al muro . ( e non per fare sesso Tebe :rotfl Cominciai a leggerla ed avere quelle sensazioni che sempre mi hanno accompagnato nelle chat ed anche qua in questo forum, sensazioni che mi portano a percepire Tebe come una donna di una "fragilità esageratamente ... fragile," una donna che, nel suo passato si è arricchita di verità di realtà e tutto questo vissuto nella maniera più giusta, ma con quel filo di romanticismo e quella sfrontatezza e voglia sessuale che l'hanno resa una donna davvero splendida per l'uomo che l'avrebbe avuto accanto. Gli eventi, le situazioni, la sua forte realtà dettata da conoscenza sia culturale che di vita, e quello che "l'ha cambiata" nel recente ( e chissà cosa sarà stato oltre il tradimento di mattia) l'hanno volente o dolente consapevolmente o inconsapevolmente portata a decidere come gestire la sua vita al di là di quel pensiero che la tenevano sottilmente attaccata alla fedeltà.

La frase che Tebe ha scritto nel forum e che circe ha evidenziato in questo 3D, a parere mio conferma quello che penso, e cioè adesso Tebe deve percorrere la strada che ha deciso, e senza sbagliare perchè la frase che ha scritto fondamentalmente è vera, ma rimane una frase, e rimane una realtà dove a parere mio realtà deve rimanere per forza di cose. Mi sembra l'equivalente del  pensiero che ha ogni tradito, la mia storia è diversa dalla vostra e voi non potrete mai capire. 

Sai che ho simpatia per te Tebe quindi quando leggi, leggi.


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo il mio parere la condivisione è una sola .
> è inutile cercare di capire quanto è inutile che tu cerchi di spiegare perché non c'è ragionamento che arrivi ad una coerenza logica in quello che dici .
> ma è la tua vita e se a chi ti sta accanto
> va bene puoi permetterti di andare avanti così.


Grazie per aver trasformato i miei pensieri in parole.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Circe e'ben raro che io approvi o disapprovi,e anche che a quest'ora si qua'...ma per la prima volta in 2 anni leggo qualcosa di intelligente..brava hai scritto la verita'.Tebe la racconta..non si puo'fare avanti indietro da un motel,correndo  dietro ad un'uomo sposato con figli,poi dire''amo Mattia''...balla colossale..a cui nessuno crede.
> Immagino qualcuno dira'...ma tu Lothar non fai lo stesso???la risposta e'no...penso di non vedere l''altra''da un mese,e forse l'ho sentita 3 gg fa',dopo 10 di mio silenzio.
> Aggiungo che sono un po'preoccupato..tra poco sara'solo in citta',lei lo sa'...vuole recuperare il tempo perso.. ma mica e'detto che io concordi.
> Perche'io la fine di Tebe...non la voglio fare..diventa brutto...arriva l'amore...e i matrimoni saltano...perche'la fine della coppia Mattia-Tebe e'segnata.


Ammiro ne vedere l' obiettività di scrivere, al di la delle simpatie che si possono creare in un forum, l ' obietività non deve mancare mai.

Bravo Lhotar


Maurizio


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggerò dopo la risposta di Tebe e degli altri.
> Anche io ho letto sul forum quello che ha scritto Tebe, e stavo rispondendo, dopo non l'ho fatto.
> 
> Ora quello che scriverò sarà come sempre un mio pensiero e tale deve rimanere, ed il tutto deve essere recepito come un dialogo tra conoscenti che si rispettano e non come chi vuol far male o altre cose che puntano su negatività.
> ...


Potremmo farla mettere sotto al logo del sito al posto di "il portale dell'infedeltà". :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo il mio parere la condivisione è una sola .
> è inutile cercare di capire quanto è inutile che tu cerchi di spiegare perché non c'è ragionamento che arrivi ad una coerenza logica in quello che dici .
> ma è la tua vita e se a chi ti sta accanto
> va bene puoi permetterti di andare avanti così.


Tebe se non sbaglio ha scritto che, indossa due maschere, ed è consapevole di ciò, e gli sta bene. Lei ha il "coraggio" di scrivere questo, cosa che in molti non fanno ne farebbero, che poi il tutto possa essere vissuto nel tempo saranno gli eventi e le situazioni che daranno risposta.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Circe*

Circe sposo in pieno ogni parola sciritta nel tuo post......!Tebe?be ognuno crede a ciò che vuole credere,ognuno si racconta la favola che ti aiuta a vivere meglio,ognuno indossa la maschera che davanti ad uno specchio ti fà sembrare migliore......!Poi un giorno,un qualsiasi giorno,la vita bussa alla tua porta e ti presenta il conto....!Solo in quel momento capiremo che di fronte alla vita,al destino,tutte le cazzate che ci siamo raccontati non hanno alcun valore e faremo i conti con i nostri errori,che sono solo i nostri,questione di tempo..........!!!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Potremmo farla mettere sotto al logo del sito al posto di "il portale dell'infedeltà". :rotfl:


Madò!! direi che la tua battuta sarebbe il miglior modo per prendere per il culo chi entra e chi ogni volta lo legge. 
Quindi approvo quoto e riapprovo  mo non dire che mi piace il culo :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Circe sposo in pieno ogni parola sciritta nel tuo post......!Tebe?be ognuno crede a ciò che vuole credere,ognuno si racconta la favola che ti aiuta a vivere meglio,ognuno indossa la maschera che davanti ad uno specchio ti fà sembrare migliore......!Poi un giorno,un qualsiasi giorno,la vita bussa alla tua porta e ti presenta il conto....!Solo in quel momento capiremo che di fronte alla vita,al destino,tutte le cazzate che ci siamo raccontati non hanno alcun valore e faremo i conti con i nostri errori,che sono solo i nostri,questione di tempo..........!!!


Smettila di copiarmi, anche se io ho scritto che il tempo darà le sue risposte, e non solo in negativo


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Ultimo*

Il tempo è il padrone di tutte le risposte.....!!


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò!! direi che la tua battuta sarebbe il miglior modo per prendere per il culo chi entra e chi ogni volta lo legge.
> Quindi approvo quoto e riapprovo  mo non dire che mi piace il culo :rotfl:


LOL


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe se non sbaglio ha scritto che, indossa due maschere, ed è consapevole di ciò, e gli sta bene. Lei ha il "coraggio" di scrivere questo, cosa che in molti non fanno ne farebbero, che poi il tutto possa essere vissuto nel tempo saranno gli eventi e le situazioni che daranno risposta.


Ma per favore! Il coraggio non è venirlo a scrivere qui a noi coglioni, ma dirlo a Mattia.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma per favore! Il coraggio non è venirlo a scrivere qui a noi coglioni, ma dirlo a Mattia.



In linea di massima ti approvo, ma sai bene che in ogni situazione dietro ci stanno tantissime cose che sono diverse in ogni storia di coppia. E solo chi ci vive può decidere quale sia la cosa giusta da fare, o perlomeno credere che sia giusta.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma per favore! Il coraggio non è venirlo a scrivere qui a noi coglioni, ma dirlo a Mattia.



Infatti non vedo nessun coraggio nel scrivere in anonimato.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Kid*

Parole sante....diamo sempre la possibilità di scegliere la verità a chi crede in noi....!!


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parole sante....diamo sempre la possibilità di scegliere la verità a chi crede in noi....!!


Sarebbe bello ogni tanto essere "diversamente onesti". :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti non vedo nessun coraggio nel scrivere in anonimato.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Nel momento in cui lessi, ebbi come un brivido di rabbia, e devo dire che è strano questo perchè mi conosco. 

Però a parte i battibecchi con altri utenti dove subentra l'orgoglio della difesa la mascolinità etc, la tua nei confronti di Tebe a parere mio sta diventando irritante. Perchè di solito questi comportamenti accadono a chi gli brucia il culo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello ogni tanto essere "diversamente onesti". :mrgreen:


:carneval: Questa dove la mettiamo? è fantastica!!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so di cosa parli, ti posso spiegare come funziona nel mio caso, si deve promuovere un prodotto, si seleziona la modella più addatta a farlo, ai provini vengono in tante e molte sono sempre le stesse, e con l' ìoccasione qualcuna ti chiede di uscire, se mi piace ci esco, poi ci sono quelle storiche che ci esci ogni tanto, poi se succede come questa sera, che a cena mi annoia, preferisco tornare a casa che fare il dopocena.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ah! E qualcuna ti chiede di uscire. Lei. E magari poi ti annoi pure. Si si.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Kid*

Sarebbe bello essere sempre onesti...con se stessi e a maggior ragione con chi ci vuole bene....!!Io ho mille difetti.....sono uno stracciacazzi di proporzioni epiche...ma ho solo l'onestà.....e ci tengo da matti a rimanere onesto!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io no. Non lo so proprio.
> Cos'è?
> Posso andarlo a cercare o mi sciocco?


Boh, da quel che m'è parso di capire scioccarti non credo proprio. Vai a vedere poi mi dici. Io adesso sono curioso e mi vado a leggere un pò del tuo blog.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*joey*

Si n'altro po il sor maurizio diventa briatore......a me sembra dolce con gabbana alle spalle....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ho appena spiegato perchè al sor maurizio brucia il culo...........!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello essere sempre onesti...con se stessi e a maggior ragione con chi ci vuole bene....!!Io ho mille difetti.....sono uno stracciacazzi di proporzioni epiche...ma ho *solo* l'onestà.....e ci tengo da matti a rimanere onesto!!!


Solo a parte il fatto che non hai solo l'onestà ma una marea di qualità....

ma non si può negare che tu sia sempre onesto in tutto quello che fai:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Simò*

Simò....cerco di essere onesto in quello che faccio......se ci riesco poi è altro conto.....!Ma esser onesti oggi significa andar contro i propri interessi e restar da soli.......insomma il prezzo da pagare è un pò salato.....!!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Ho le dita che vorrebbe vivere di vita propria e vorrei scrivere una cosa, ma se lo faccio ci stanno degli scassacazzi maligni e stupidi che nel silenzio ed anche talvolta scrivendo che,mi tolgono la battuta e lo scherzo per poter sorridere e ridere oltre ad essere malinconico visto il forum dove siamo. 

Stronzi!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ammiro ne vedere l' obiettività di scrivere, al di la delle simpatie che si possono creare in un forum, l ' obietività non deve mancare mai.
> 
> Bravo Lhotar
> 
> ...



Grazie Maurizio..e'vero Tebe mi e'simpatica,e da quel che ho visto forse donna interessante,ma la verita'e la verita'.Lei,come tutte quelle che rincorrono uomini sposati,e'una zoccola,e lo sa benissimo.Punto.ah..ovvio che vale anche per la mia''amica''.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Addirittura.


confermo....

ho lavorato da giovane anche in centri di produzione televisiva milanesi con il circo della moda e del cinema praticamente come produzioni prevalenti ed il pensiero di reperire la faiga nun esiste proprio...

e' roba da pesca a strascico de 50km a botta...

ahahahahah

da allora ho compreso come la sovrabbondanza di faiga possa farti diventare alla fine pure gaio...

mo' me corre l'obbligo de tranquillizza' le mie fans dicendo che me so' fermato parecchio prima....

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*CLAUDIO*

POSSO CHIEDERTI UN FAVORE????SCRIVI QUELLO CHE CAZZO TI PARE E FREGATENE DI QUELLO CHE SCRIVONO GLI ALTRI......SEI TU, UNICO E IRRIPETIBILE...DAI se scrive maurizio non puoi farlo tu????


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui lessi, ebbi come un brivido di rabbia, e devo dire che è strano questo perchè mi conosco.
> 
> Però a parte i battibecchi con altri utenti dove subentra l'orgoglio della difesa la mascolinità etc, la tua nei confronti di Tebe a parere mio sta diventando irritante. Perchè di solito questi comportamenti accadono a chi gli brucia il culo.



Sbagli, sai una cosa, io trovo invece irritante la meschinità e nel dargli anche una logica che non esiste, e ogni volta che la leggo non riesco a trattenermi dal scrivere, la mia presenza in questo forum ultimamente come in tanti altri è solo per trovare qualche ispirazione solo leggendo.
In questo sito mi sono trovato a leggere tutta la sofferenza delle persone che vengono tradite, persone semplici, umili, che riescono a fatica ad esternare i loro sentimenti feriti.
Penso che ha queste persone faccia male, leggere tanta  meschinità e superficialità e soprattutto il vantarsi dei propri gesti come imprese storiche.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Ohhhh*

Che immagine poetica,metafisica,astratta,e melliflua,......L'artista che trova ispirazione leggendo tradimento.net...... A SOR MAURIZIO MA VATTEN'AFFANCULO.......!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbagli, sai una cosa, io trovo invece irritante la meschinità e nel dargli anche una logica che non esiste, e ogni volta che la leggo non riesco a trattenermi dal scrivere, la mia presenza in questo forum ultimamente come in tanti altri è solo per trovare qualche ispirazione solo leggendo.
> In questo sito mi sono trovato a leggere tutta la sofferenza delle persone che vengono tradite, persone semplici, umili, che riescono a fatica ad esternare i loro sentimenti feriti.
> Penso che ha queste persone faccia male, leggere tanta  meschinità e superficialità e soprattutto il vantarsi dei propri gesti come imprese storiche.
> 
> Maurizio


Dico, se tu mi conoscessi e mi avessi letto nel passato sapresti anche che qua alcuni mi hanno dichiarato come il prete del forum, e se tu leggessi anche i traditi che hanno dei pensieri "buoni" per Tebe, dico, non ti viene in testa che magari c'è altro oltre quello che si legge. 

( Il primo che fa commenti sulla parola prete grrrrrr ) :carneval:


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò....cerco di essere onesto in quello che faccio......se ci riesco poi è altro conto.....!Ma esser onesti oggi significa andar contro i propri interessi e *restar da soli.......insomma il prezzo da pagare è un pò salato*.....!!


lo dici a me....


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che immagine poetica,metafisica,astratta,e melliflua,......L'artista che trova ispirazione leggendo tradimento.net...... A SOR MAURIZIO MA VATTEN'AFFANCULO.......!!!!:rotfl:


gli spiegate che qui non ci sono modelle che te la danno ogni 3x2?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nameless (5 Luglio 2012)

Mhm...
Tebe scrive che i fedeli non possono capire.
E secondo me ha ragione. E' un dato di fatto, una cosa oggettiva. In quanto fedeli e felici di esserlo, certe cose non si provano e non si possono comprendere.
Fino a quando non ci sei dentro...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che immagine poetica,metafisica,astratta,e melliflua,......L'artista che trova ispirazione leggendo tradimento.net...... A SOR MAURIZIO MA VATTEN'AFFANCULO.......!!!!:rotfl:


Grazie preferisco di no, vorrebbe dire trasferirmi nella tua residenza fissa da sempre, non vorrei avere unn vicino come te!


Maurizio


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> confermo....
> 
> ho lavorato da giovane anche in centri di produzione televisiva milanesi con il circo della moda e del cinema praticamente come produzioni prevalenti ed il pensiero di reperire la faiga nun esiste proprio...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In questo forum quando le becchi in controsensi o cambiano discorso o rigirano la frittata,
> 
> Buona serata esco di nuovo
> 
> ...


io da 7 anni bazzico sti fora e t'assicuro che con certi/e nun s'arriva mai ad una fine certa e condivisa perche' pe' trova' pezze dello stesso colore alle stronzate che sparano quando cadono in contraddizioni o in apologie di comportamenti veramente esecrabili, le loro storie so' sempre in fieri...

tipo la fabbrica del dom'....

ahahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> gli spiegate che qui non ci sono modelle che te la danno ogni 3x2?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Come no?????????????


eh beh allora sti cazzi ditelo subito...

vado sul forum di vacchedamontasempreapecorasmorzandolecandele.com ....


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come no?????????????
> 
> 
> eh beh allora sti cazzi ditelo subito...
> ...


bravo!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Mhm...
> Tebe scrive che i fedeli non possono capire.
> E secondo me ha ragione. E' un dato di fatto, una cosa oggettiva. In quanto fedeli e felici di esserlo, certe cose non si provano e non si possono comprendere.
> Fino a quando non ci sei dentro...



Se dovessimo essere così selettivi bisognava aggiungere che, Tebe o i traditori non potranno mai capire la felicità di chi è fedele. 
Ma la storia non è così.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come no?????????????
> 
> 
> eh beh allora sti cazzi ditelo subito...
> ...



C'è ne andiamo ?


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Mhm...
> Tebe scrive che i fedeli non possono capire.
> E secondo me ha ragione. E' un dato di fatto, una cosa oggettiva. In quanto fedeli e felici di esserlo, certe cose non si provano e non si possono comprendere.
> Fino a quando non ci sei dentro...


Ma non è vero eh... lo dice anche ai traditori.


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'è ne andiamo ?


Ma si facciamo una bella corriera


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Nooooo*

Maurizio io ti vorrei come vicino...modelle che entrano, che escono.....festini,coca,ferrari,calciatori.....poi mi sveglio....mi affaccio e ti vedo nel bagno a farti una zaganella su novella 2000,barba incolta,aspetto trasandato,culo flaccido,una larva in mezzo alle gambe.....e così giri intorno alla tua vita....poi vai sul p.c e ci imbottisci di questo silos di cazzate....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nameless (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se dovessimo essere così selettivi bisognava aggiungere che, Tebe o i traditori non potranno mai capire la felicità di chi è fedele.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma la storia non è così.


Ci sta... 
ma un traditore prima di esserlo può darsi anche che sia stato fedele per un po' di tempo....


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Io*

Oscuro rimane qui.....questo posto è fantastico.....quì vengono gli artisti a cercare ispirazione......!!:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Ehm, 
non c'entra un caz ma mi ha strappato un sorriso


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Ci sta...
> ma un traditore prima di esserlo può darsi anche che sia stato fedele per un po' di tempo....​




Se dovessimo essere selettivi e concisi, un fedele non tradisce mai! 
Visto che anche tu cominci a prendere in considerazioni variabili tipo quello che tu hai scritto, mi stai dando in parte ragione.​


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bravo!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ehm,
> non c'entra un caz ma mi ha strappato un sorriso
> 
> View attachment 4906


Bhu!!! io ho capito soltanto il penis ed il fatto di non ricordarselo, ma detto da un uomo mi sa che non ho capito bene :carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio io ti vorrei come vicino...modelle che entrano, che escono.....festini,coca,ferrari,calciatori.....poi mi sveglio....mi affaccio e ti vedo nel bagno a farti una zaganella su novella 2000,barba incolta,aspetto trasandato,culo flaccido,una larva in mezzo alle gambe.....e così giri intorno alla tua vita....poi vai sul p.c e ci imbottisci di questo silos di cazzate....!!:rotfl:


Nei posti che frequento, non ti farebbero entrare nemmeno come cane da guardia.


Maurizio


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Mhm...
> Tebe scrive che i fedeli non possono capire.
> E secondo me ha ragione. E' un dato di fatto, una cosa oggettiva. In quanto fedeli e felici di esserlo, certe cose non si provano e non si possono comprendere.
> Fino a quando non ci sei dentro...



Concordo.

E io, valutando poco la fedeltà fisica, e perseguendo un ideale di coppia dove la confidenza sia tale da includere anche episodi sessuali esterni.... non riesco a capire la gioia e la soddisfazione del mantenersi fedeli.
Non la capisco.


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se dovessimo essere selettivi e concisi, un fedele non tradisce mai!
> Visto che anche tu cominci a prendere in considerazioni variabili tipo quello che tu hai scritto, mi stai dando in parte ragione.


Cerchiamo di non essere assolutisti: la fedeltà totale, almeno quella mentale, non esiste.

Ma da qui a pavoneggiarsi delle proprie storie clandestine o tentare di far passare la bigamia come una cazzata di poco conto, ne passa.

Il traditore è una persona che ha problemi, non è cool. :nuke:


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

andrò contro corrente ... 

ma in alcune cose ho la stessa impressione di maurizio ... 

ma avendo smesso da un pò di leggere alcune cose ... non ho più voce in capitolo ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Nei posti che frequento tu entreresti...come cane di compagnia......!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhu!!! io ho capito soltanto il penis ed il fatto di non ricordarselo, ma detto da un uomo mi sa che non ho capito bene :carneval:



"E il genio mi propose o una buona memoria, o un lungo pene"
"E tu cos'hai scelto?"
"non ricordo :mrgreen:"


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> E io, valutando poco la fedeltà fisica, e perseguendo un ideale di coppia dove la confidenza sia tale da includere anche episodi sessuali esterni.... non riesco a capire la gioia e la soddisfazione del mantenersi fedeli.
> Non la capisco.



Facile la scelta di essere infedeli. 
Chiaro ora ?  un bacione Nausicaa


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nei posti che frequento tu entreresti...*come cane di compagnia*......!!!:rotfl:


questa è una cattiveria verso i cani..... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Hai mai visto un cane artista?una cane che spare cazzate?un cane che stabilisce i requisiti dello stalking?Un cane sulla tazza del cesso che si amazza di pippe su novella 2000..e viene qui a raccontarci di voli pindarici,frizzi lazzi e 1000cazzi??


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di non essere assolutisti: la fedeltà totale, almeno quella mentale, non esiste.
> 
> Ma da qui a pavoneggiarsi delle proprie storie clandestine o tentare di far passare la bigamia come una cazzata di poco conto, ne passa.
> 
> Il traditore è una persona che ha problemi, non è cool. :nuke:


Ciao Kid,

sei semplice e conciso ... lo apprezzo tanto!!!

hai colto ciò che io non so esprimere ...

:up:

sienne


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Kid,
> 
> sei semplice e conciso ... lo apprezzo tanto!!!
> 
> ...


Grazie cara.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di non essere assolutisti: la fedeltà totale, almeno quella mentale, non esiste.
> 
> Ma da qui a pavoneggiarsi delle proprie storie clandestine o tentare di far passare la bigamia come una cazzata di poco conto, ne passa.
> 
> Il traditore è una persona che ha problemi, non è cool. :nuke:



Veramente se non sbaglio, qua l'unico che vive la sua vita per come la scrive è il conte. Qua siamo in un forum se non sbaglio e siamo qua appunto per rendere partecipe  gli altri. 

Concordo sul traditore che ha problemi.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*Applausi*



Circe ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte. Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose....i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....


Non ho letto ancora le risposte ma questo esprimere i sentimenti mi piace molto.

Nella vita ci sta che l'amore da una parte possa addormentersi o addirittura finire talvolta,a quel punto quando si guarda da che parte pende la bilancia e si capisce cosa si vuole fare della vita...
Ci si guarda dentro alla ricerca di cio' che si prova senza aver fretta,non è cosi' facile capire subito.

Se quell'amore pulsa ancora quel poco da farci brillare, si cerca di alimentarlo ricominciando da dove si era rimasti;
Se quell'amore è morto almeno che rimanga il rispetto di una vita vissuta assieme anche se, si decide di ricominciare da soli.

blu


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Facile la scelta di essere infedeli.
> Chiaro ora ?  un bacione Nausicaa



Facile dire al compagno "sì non ti tradirò mai"
Meno facile, come fa Tebe, dichiarare al proprio compagno che non gli garantisce la fedeltà, anzi, dirgli che il patto di fedeltà non vale.
Meno facile vivere coerentemente una coppia in cui costruire davvero una confidenza per cui entrambi sentano una tale fiducia, si sentano talmente amati, da poter includere senza pericolo episodi sessuali esterni.

Scopare semplicemente fuori sì, è facilissimo, concordo.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai mai visto un cane artista?una cane che spare cazzate?un cane che stabilisce i requisiti dello stalking?Un cane sulla tazza del cesso che si amazza di pippe su novella 2000..e viene qui a raccontarci di voli pindarici,frizzi lazzi e 1000cazzi??


appunto è una cattiveria verso i cani !


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Veramente se non sbaglio, qua l'unico che vive la sua vita per come la scrive è il conte. Qua siamo in un forum se non sbaglio e siamo qua appunto per rendere partecipe  gli altri.
> 
> Concordo sul traditore che ha problemi.


Ma il Conte non è umano, non fa testo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai mai visto un cane artista?una cane che spare cazzate?un cane che stabilisce i requisiti dello stalking?Un cane sulla tazza del cesso che si amazza di pippe su novella 2000..e viene qui a raccontarci di voli pindarici,frizzi lazzi e 1000cazzi??


Ma di chi parli ? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In linea di massima ti approvo, ma sai bene che in ogni situazione dietro ci stanno tantissime cose che sono diverse in ogni storia di coppia. E solo chi ci vive può decidere quale sia la cosa giusta da fare, o perlomeno credere che sia giusta.


Per me invece da cio' che ho letto e leggo, le situazioni in casa sono tutte sovrapponibili e l'arrivare a confessare spontaneamente denota l'altissima" considerazione di cui gode il partner da parte del fedifrago e la convinzione assoluta di ripercussioni anche fisiche del suo operato...

cioe' io solo ad una che considererei una emerita rincoglionita potrei confessare spontaneamente confidando nell'intortarmela a mio piacimento e di non subire manco le trafile nei pronto soccorso...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nei posti che frequento tu entreresti...come cane di compagnia......!!!:rotfl:


Non riesci ad essere meno banale di copiare sempre quello che ti viene detto, non ce la fai proprio vero, riesci sempre ad annoiarmi.

Se ti capita di vedere la tua compagna salutala da parte mia, ormai ci conosciamo tutti.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Può essere. Non lo so.
> Non l'ho "scelto" perchè era sposato.
> 
> _(omissis)
> ...



Scusami sai, ma leggendo qua e la il tuo blog mi sono imbattuto in questo: http://www.tradimento.net/entries/487-L-Amante-Tebana-Prefazione

Un paio di estratti: 

"_(omissis)_* Senza fede, l'Amante Tebana non ti caga nemmeno di striscio. Saresti solo un single insignificante che si innamorerebbe rompendo i coglioni e non stando al suo cazzo di posto di toy cominciando conversazioni strane e raccapriccianti *_(omissis)_"

_"(omissis) _*Gli sposati invece...è una caccia da safari molto più gratificante.
E scatta il porno immediato *_(omissis)"





_Comunque il rimando finale a Star Trek, voluto o meno, m'è piaciuto un botto. Per un attimo t'ho immaginata un mix tra questo e quella sotto:


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma il Conte non è umano, non fa testo. :mrgreen:


:scared:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so di cosa parli, ti posso spiegare come funziona nel mio caso, si deve promuovere un prodotto, si seleziona la modella più addatta a farlo, ai provini vengono in tante e molte sono sempre le stesse, e con l' ìoccasione qualcuna ti chiede di uscire,  se mi piace ci esco, poi ci sono quelle storiche che ci esci ogni tanto, poi se succede come questa sera, che a cena mi annoia, preferisco tornare a casa che fare il dopocena.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


che vita triste e banale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Circe e'ben raro che io approvi o disapprovi,e anche che a quest'ora si qua'...ma per la prima volta in 2 anni leggo qualcosa di intelligente..brava hai scritto la verita'.Tebe la racconta..non si puo'fare avanti indietro da un motel,correndo  dietro ad un'uomo sposato con figli,poi dire''amo Mattia''...balla colossale..a cui nessuno crede.
> Immagino qualcuno dira'...ma tu Lothar non fai lo stesso???la risposta e'no...penso di non vedere l''altra''da un mese,e forse l'ho sentita 3 gg fa',dopo 10 di mio silenzio.
> Aggiungo che sono un po'preoccupato..tra poco sara'solo in citta',lei lo sa'.*..vuole recuperare il tempo perso.. ma mica e'detto che io concordi.*
> Perche'io la fine di Tebe...non la voglio fare..diventa brutto...arriva l'amore...e i matrimoni saltano...perche'la fine della coppia Mattia-Tebe e'segnata.



Grande Lothar:up:


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che vita triste e banale


quoto:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami sai, ma leggendo qua e la il tuo blog mi sono imbattuto in questo: http://www.tradimento.net/entries/487-L-Amante-Tebana-Prefazione
> 
> Un paio di estratti:
> 
> ...



Hahahahahha!!!!

Quel post del suo blog è nato dopo una discussione nel forum sulle facocere (termine gergale del forum per indicare un certo tipo di amanti di uomini sposati).
Tebe ha scritto quella pagina per ironizzare su quella discussione. Non parla di se stessa.
E' la prima volta che si trova ad avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ...*una donna di una "fragilità esageratamente ... fragile," una donna che, nel suo passato si è arricchita di verità di realtà e tutto questo vissuto nella maniera più giusta, ma con quel filo di romanticismo e quella sfrontatezza e voglia sessuale che l'hanno resa una donna davvero splendida per l'uomo che l'avrebbe avuto accanto.*



che bella questa descrizione, Claudio


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grande Lothar:up:


Si lotta grande
Si dovrebbe fare così
Mai letto pipponi tuoi qui dentro 
O si vive così o te la canti e te la suoni e poi saluti

Anche chiara sulla tua lunghezza d’onda

Io non ne sono capace mi innamoro MERDA!


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Facile dire al compagno "sì non ti tradirò mai"
> Meno facile, come fa Tebe, dichiarare al proprio compagno che non gli garantisce la fedeltà, anzi, dirgli che il patto di fedeltà non vale.
> Meno facile vivere coerentemente una coppia in cui costruire davvero una confidenza per cui entrambi sentano una tale fiducia, si sentano talmente amati, da poter includere senza pericolo episodi sessuali esterni.
> 
> Scopare semplicemente fuori sì, è facilissimo, concordo.


La difficoltà non sta nel dire l'una o l'altra cosa, ma nel mantenere la parola.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2012)

esattamente chi sarebbe la facocera tipo?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahahha!!!!
> 
> Quel post del suo blog è nato dopo una discussione nel forum sulle facocere (termine gergale del forum per indicare un certo tipo di amanti di uomini sposati).
> Tebe ha scritto quella pagina per ironizzare su quella discussione. Non parla di se stessa.
> E' la prima volta che si trova ad avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.


Ah, ok. Pardonne moi, allora. Però io ormai l'immagino così, una borg con le tettone.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*anche perche'*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho letto ancora le risposte ma questo esprimere i sentimenti mi piace molto.
> 
> Nella vita ci sta che l'amore da una parte possa addormentersi o addirittura finire talvolta,a quel punto quando si guarda da che parte pende la bilancia e si capisce cosa si vuole fare della vita...
> Ci si guarda dentro alla ricerca di cio' che si prova senza aver fretta,non è cosi' facile capire subito.
> ...


Provando a leggere delle risposte sensate non è che ne' trovi molte,gente questa è una riflessione seria!!!
Due utenti a confronto,due utenti che vedono la vita da due angoli differenti!
Scazzeggiare dalla cazziera ci sta' ma qui non mi sembra carino...

blu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio io ti vorrei come vicino...modelle che entrano, che escono.....festini,coca,ferrari,calciatori.....poi mi sveglio....mi affaccio e ti vedo nel bagno a farti una zaganella su novella 2000,barba incolta,aspetto trasandato,culo flaccido,una larva in mezzo alle gambe.....e così giri intorno alla tua vita....poi vai sul p.c e ci imbottisci di questo silos di cazzate....!!:rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro rimane qui.....questo posto è fantastico.....quì vengono gli artisti a cercare ispirazione......!!:rotfl:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non ce la posso fare


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ok. Pardonne moi, allora. Però io ormai l'immagino così, una borg con le tettone.



Nononono!

Lei ha le micro tette, ed è orgogliosa di averle!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La difficoltà non sta nel dire l'una o l'altra cosa, ma nel mantenere la parola.



Come in tutte le cose, ti pare?


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> E io, valutando poco la fedeltà fisica, e perseguendo un ideale di coppia dove la confidenza sia tale da includere anche episodi sessuali esterni.... non riesco a capire la gioia e la soddisfazione del mantenersi fedeli.
> Non la capisco.


ed io nun capisco con che cazzo de coraggio chiami coppia una roba del genere...

siete solo coinquilini ed estranei, ve dividete le bollette, il mutuo, i compiti de fa' la spesa al super o de butta' fuori la sera la spazzatura pero' non tutta perche' er grosso rimane dentro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Facile dire al compagno "sì non ti tradirò mai"
> Meno facile, come fa Tebe, dichiarare al proprio compagno che non gli garantisce la fedeltà, anzi, dirgli che il patto di fedeltà non vale.
> Meno facile vivere coerentemente una coppia in cui costruire davvero una confidenza per cui entrambi sentano una tale fiducia, si sentano talmente amati, da poter includere senza pericolo episodi sessuali esterni.
> 
> Scopare semplicemente fuori sì, è facilissimo, concordo.



Stavolta voglio rispondere prendendo come spunto soltanto me stesso e senza mettermi nei panni di quelle situazioni dove variabili ed altro hanno la loro partecipazione ai fatti. 

Nausicaa, giusto o sbagliato che sia quando si prendono delle scelte si devono avere delle palle così per perseguire il proprio ideale, ed io, e mi metterei a gridare in questo momento, sono una di quelle persone che adora l'odore della femmina!! ( scusa la parola femmina ma era per enfatizzare il tutto) e nonostante tantissime occasioni avevo tenuto fede a quello che erano i miei ideali e valori, magari nell'ignoranza, magari nella irrealtà magari per altre cose, ma ero coerente con quello che ero volevo e che mi stava stretto. Quindi si è relativamente facile dire ti sarò sempre fedele, io lo ero!! e lo ero nel momento in cui ho dovuto lottare per la mia salute, e me ne sono infischiato per due anni della mia salute, ora ho sbagliato! ed ora mi ritrovo a vivere una realtà di cui non conosco ancora bene chi sono chi è e chi saremo, posso soltanto essere sicuro di poter perseguire i miei scopi che saranno per primo stavolta utili a me, dopo a chi mi sta accanto. E chi mi sta accanto deve stare ben attento a conoscermi, perchè io non prenderò come esame il suo tradimento o il mio, ma prenderò atto delle realtà che più mi convengono.

Sul vivere assieme con partecipazioni sessuali esterne, queste fanno parte dei miei pensieri, ma non troveranno riscontro nella mia vita, e non per scelta mia. Credo tu capisca cosa voglio dire con questa ultima frase.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nononono!
> 
> Lei ha le micro tette, ed è orgogliosa di averle!


Ah. Mannaggia, però.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed io nun capisco con che cazzo de coraggio chiami coppia una roba del genere...
> 
> siete solo coinquilini ed estranei, ve dividete le bollette, il mutuo, i compiti de fa' la spesa al super o de butta' fuori la sera la spazzatura pero' non tutta perche' er grosso rimane dentro...
> 
> ahahahahah


E c'hai ragione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grosso il vuoto dentro,neppure capaci di star da soli ,egoismo allo stato puro!

blu


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per me invece da cio' che ho letto e leggo, le situazioni in casa sono tutte sovrapponibili e l'arrivare a confessare spontaneamente denota l'altissima" considerazione di cui gode il partner da parte del fedifrago e la convinzione assoluta di ripercussioni anche fisiche del suo operato...
> 
> cioe' io solo ad una che considererei una emerita rincoglionita potrei confessare spontaneamente confidando nell'intortarmela a mio piacimento e di non subire manco le trafile nei pronto soccorso...
> 
> ahahahahah


Quello che tu pensi non essendo ne traditore ne tradito non ha alcun valore, le tue sono soltanto esternazioni per puro divertimento e sfottò.

A meno che compare ex tu non abbia storie dietro il tuo vissuto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di non essere assolutisti: la fedeltà totale, almeno quella mentale, non esiste.
> 
> Ma da qui a pavoneggiarsi delle proprie storie clandestine o tentare di far passare la bigamia come una cazzata di poco conto, ne passa.
> 
> Il traditore è una persona che ha problemi, non è cool. :nuke:



mentre la gente come maurizio è meh  :sonar:


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mentre la gente come maurizio è meh :sonar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mentre la gente come maurizio è meh  :sonar:


Eh cara... per altri motivi, ma nemmeno io sono sano al 100% mentalmente. Ognuno ha i suoi problemi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che bella questa descrizione, Claudio


Scritto da te mi rende più contento.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed io nun capisco con che cazzo de coraggio chiami coppia una roba del genere...
> 
> siete solo coinquilini ed estranei, ve dividete le bollette, il mutuo, i compiti de fa' la spesa al super o de butta' fuori la sera la spazzatura pero' non tutta perche' er grosso rimane dentro...
> 
> ahahahahah



Bè dai, almeno non inganno fiduciosi fedeli, ti pare?


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh cara... per altri motivi, *ma nemmeno io sono sano al 100% mentalmente*. Ognuno ha i suoi problemi. :mrgreen:





:abbraccio:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si lotta grande
> Si dovrebbe fare così
> Mai letto pipponi tuoi qui dentro
> O si vive così o te la canti e te la suoni e poi saluti
> ...


 
grazie ragazze!!!!!dovremmo fare tutti cosi'......aahhahahhahh....


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Tesoro... secondo me non lo è nessuno.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Veramente se non sbaglio, qua l'unico che vive la sua vita per come la scrive è il conte. Qua siamo in un forum se non sbaglio e siamo qua appunto per rendere partecipe  gli altri.
> 
> Concordo sul traditore che ha problemi.


ma tu nun stai proprio bene co' la neuro...

ahahahahahaah

se qua c'e' un personaggio falso e che se maschera e' proprio er conte che s'e' sposato che piu' alla cazzo nun se poteva e mo' s'atteggia a tombeur de femme ma l'unica faiga che vede oltre a quella da' mugliera, quando e se decide de farsela spolvera'...ahahahah, e' quella de mignottone a pagamento...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Lol, che immagine agghiacciante!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:



Abbracci pure me.. uff


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesoro... secondo me non lo è nessuno.


questo è vero!
comincio a dare anche io i primi segni di squilibrio.... azzo:


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed io nun capisco con che cazzo de coraggio chiami coppia una roba del genere...
> 
> siete solo coinquilini ed estranei, ve dividete le bollette, il mutuo, i compiti de fa' la spesa al super o de butta' fuori la sera la spazzatura pero' non tutta perche' er grosso rimane dentro...
> 
> ahahahahah


Cazzarola, devo quotarti...

La coppia è tale se condivide i problemi, non il proprio letto ad altri. Altrimenti è una sorta di amicizia, una convivenza di comodo.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbracci pure me.. uff


:abbraccio:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo il mio parere la condivisione è una sola .
> è inutile cercare di capire quanto è inutile che tu cerchi di spiegare perché non c'è ragionamento che arrivi ad una coerenza logica in quello che dici .
> ma è la tua vita e se a chi ti sta accanto
> va bene puoi permetterti di andare avanti così.


Ma non c'è una logica nemmeno in quello che vedono i fedeli allora quando pretendono di capire cosa muove e cosa si sente tradendo.
Perchè se non provano il tradimento, non possono capire le differenze.
E la condivisione non è mai una sola.
Ognuno condivide in base a quello che è. Quello che sente. E a chi ha di fianco.


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


mi hai spezzato il cuore


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè dai, almeno non inganno fiduciosi fedeli, ti pare?


questo va a tuo merito


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cazzarola, devo quotarti...
> 
> La coppia è tale se condivide i problemi, non il proprio letto ad altri. Altrimenti è una sorta di amicizia, una convivenza di comodo.



E se si condividono:

problemi
speranze
sogni
risate
bollette, spazzatura, riparazione del frigo
pensieri e paure
la stanchezza della giornata
le vittorie e le sconfitte
le fatiche e le incomprensioni
Se ci si impegna per risolvere queste incomprensioni e fatiche

Con disponibilità, pazienza, amore
Vincendo la paura di soffrire, di esporsi, di essere vulnerabili

E si raggiunge una confidenza e fiducia tale da potersi dire "amore mio, ieri sera c'era un tizio..."

A me, IMHO, sembra una coppia.
E non un vuoto.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> mi hai spezzato il cuore
> View attachment 4907


ma no dai! per un abbraccio  
:kiss:


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E se si condividono:
> 
> problemi
> speranze
> ...


diciamo che è anche molto raro arrivarci,a quel grado di confidenza e fiducia


----------



## geko (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E se si condividono:
> 
> problemi
> speranze
> ...



Si è una coppia di grandi amici che vivono bene insieme.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> mi hai spezzato il cuore
> View attachment 4907


auahahaaaha che lecchino!! preciso a me! che non si fa per essere abbracciati da simy


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Qui tutti, a parte i momentani cazzeggi, scrivono qualche loro pensiero, anche Oscuro, tu mai, chissa perchè.... 


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*ok Tebina*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non c'è una logica nemmeno in quello che vedono i fedeli allora quando pretendono di capire cosa muove e cosa si sente tradendo.
> Perchè se non provano il tradimento, non possono capire le differenze.
> E la condivisione non è mai una sola.
> Ognuno condivide in base a quello che è. Quello che sente. E a chi ha di fianco.



Tebe ma chi prova il tradimento sa cosa vuol dire...


blu


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che è anche molto raro arrivarci,a quel grado di confidenza e fiducia



E' raro anche arrivare a una coppia dove si viva la fedeltà sempre, per tutta la vita.
Non vuol dire che non valga la pena credere e lottare per essa, ti pare?


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ....ma prenderò atto delle realtà che più mi convengono.


mo' stampatelo ed attaccatelo sulle porte....

ahahahahahah

e se lo stampassero anche gli altri perche' alla fin fine le scelte derivano tutte da ste robe che niente hanno a che fare con sentimenti elevati ed evoluti...

pazzesco....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui tutti, a parte i momentani cazzeggi, scrivono qualche loro pensiero, anche Oscuro, tu mai, chissa perchè....
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Magari li scrivo dove non li puoi leggere ...che ne sai!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma no dai! per un abbraccio
> :kiss:



Perchè a lui un bacio ?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Si è una coppia di grandi amici che vivono bene insieme.



Ma così sembra che l'esclusività sessuale sia l'unica cosa che definisca una coppia... è riduttivo come minimo, secondo me.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè a lui un bacio ?


ao basta è! mo non esagerate! :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*Nausi?*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> E se si condividono:
> 
> problemi
> speranze
> ...


Stai parlando di una favola o della tua vitA?

blu


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma no dai! per un abbraccio
> :kiss:





Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahaaaha che lecchino!! preciso a me! che non si fa per essere abbracciati da simy


Eh... un abbraccio...


Sinceramente.

Quanti di quelli che scrivono qui ricordano l'ultima volta in cui hanno
vissuto un abbraccio sincero?

Senza i mille contorni che ci creiamo,
senza castelli,
senza costruzioni?

Secondo me ben pochi ... che sia per un motivo o per un altro
credo che quella sorta di innocenza si sia persa.

Augh.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed io nun capisco con che cazzo de coraggio chiami coppia una roba del genere...
> 
> siete solo coinquilini ed estranei, ve dividete le bollette, il mutuo, i compiti de fa' la spesa al super o de butta' fuori la sera la spazzatura pero' non tutta perche' er grosso rimane dentro...
> 
> ahahahahah


vero...tutto finisce quando ''lei''scende dall'auto, e se ne riparla magari tra un mese...se raggiungi le''vette Tebane''vuol dire la fine,della storia ufficiale.Tebe dovrebbe lasciare subito Mattia..sarebbe onesto..e andare a vivere con il suo ''ammmooorrrre''


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E se si condividono:
> 
> problemi
> speranze
> ...


Io ero questo! ed anche nella frase dove dici ieri sera c'era..... 
Che malinconia pensare il passato.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Eh... un abbraccio...
> 
> 
> Sinceramente.
> ...


Mi credi se ti scrivo che non so risponderti.


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè a lui un bacio ?





Simy ha detto:


> ao basta è! mo non esagerate! :mrgreen:


Perchè io non c'ho la barba gne gne


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...tutto finisce quando ''lei''scende dall'auto, e se ne riparla magari tra un mese...se raggiungi le''vette Tebane''vuol dire la fine,della storia ufficiale.Tebe dovrebbe lasciare subito Mattia..sarebbe onesto..e andare a vivere con il suo ''ammmooorrrre''



MA guarda Lothar io non credo che Tebe sia innamorata di Manager......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Eh... un abbraccio...
> 
> 
> Sinceramente.
> ...



definisci abbraccio sincero

ma io credo di ricordarlo benissimo


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai parlando di una favola o della tua vitA?
> 
> blu



E' una favola allo stesso modo di una vita di amore, rispetto e fedeltà condivisa.
Favola o obiettivo?

Nulla cade dal cielo.

A parte le meteoriti, e fanno male :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi credi se ti scrivo che non so risponderti.


Ti credo,
non mi so rispondere manco io.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Magari li scrivo dove non li puoi leggere ...che ne sai!


Se se, continua a ridere che è meglio...

Maurizio


----------



## geko (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma così sembra che l'esclusività sessuale sia *l'unica cosa *che definisca una coppia... è riduttivo come minimo, secondo me.


E chi lo dice? 

No, l'esclusività è una componente fondamentale, ma certamente non l'unica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> esattamente chi sarebbe la facocera tipo?


se vuoi ti giro il cellulare dell'amante di mio marito. Ma se non sei sposato non ti assicuro nulla. Comunque, se hai voglia, ho postato un trattato sul mio blog.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se se, continua a ridere che è meglio...
> 
> Maurizio


e tu ignorami...che è meglio


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Eh... un abbraccio...
> 
> 
> Sinceramente.
> ...


Questa mattina!

blu


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E chi lo dice?
> 
> No, l'esclusività è una componente fondamentale, ma certamente non l'unica.



Pensi che sia fondamentale in senso assoluto, o che lo sia per te?
E se è davvero, davvero fondamentale, allora ogni tradimento dovrebbe portare alla rottura di una coppia.

Ma se ci sono -e ci sono- coppie in cui il tradimento viene digerito e superato... da qui a pensare che esistano persone -singole persone, non sto parlando di una cosa che deve essere condivisa da tutti- per cui l'esclusività fisica NON E' fondamentale? E' così estremo secondo te?


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> definisci abbraccio sincero
> 
> ma io credo di ricordarlo benissimo


Cosa c'è da definire?
Dipende da cosa intendi tu per sincerità.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che tu pensi non essendo ne traditore ne tradito non ha alcun valore, le tue sono soltanto esternazioni per puro divertimento e sfottò.
> 
> A meno che compare ex tu non abbia storie dietro il tuo vissuto.


ti sbagli perche' io se fossi un traditore sarei pure peggio di Lothar come sterminatore di fregne senza rimorsi e pieta', visto che l'ho gia' fatto da giovane pero' sempre da single e lo ritengo l'unico modus operandi di un fedifrago che nun se vole fa' frega' dalla situescion...

e se fossi un tradito applicherei esattamente quella chiave di lettura perche' oltre essere quello che penserei in quel ruolo e' anche esattamente quello che traspare leggendo le vostre storie e come ci mettete le toppe...

mi tocca ripetermi...chi cazzo ve lo faccia fare a tafazzarvi inutilmente per delle autentiche merde e' inspiegabile  ma e' pura retorica...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> E io, valutando poco la fedeltà fisica, e perseguendo un ideale di coppia dove la confidenza sia tale da includere anche episodi sessuali esterni.... non riesco a capire la gioia e la soddisfazione del mantenersi fedeli.
> Non la capisco.


ma infatti non è che sia "una gioia mantenersi fedeli".è una gioia non porsi proprio il problema


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Si è una coppia di grandi amici che vivono bene insieme.


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*obbittivo?*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' una favola allo stesso modo di una vita di amore, rispetto e fedeltà condivisa.
> Favola o obiettivo?
> 
> Nulla cade dal cielo.
> ...



Tu non credi piu' nell'amore vero?

blu


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa mattina!
> 
> blu


Beato te


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E chi lo dice?
> 
> No, l'esclusività è una componente fondamentale, ma certamente non l'unica.




blu


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> E io, valutando poco la fedeltà fisica, e perseguendo un ideale di coppia dove la confidenza sia tale da includere anche episodi sessuali esterni.... non riesco a capire la gioia e la soddisfazione del mantenersi fedeli.
> *Non la capisco*.


Nemmeno io Nausi.
Nemmeno io.

Perchè tutti. e dico tutti. I miei fidanzati seri. le storie durate anni, non mesi.
TUTTI professavano fedeltà.
E tutti mi hanno tradita con scuese, pianti e proclami d'amore eterno dopo.

Meno male e lo riscrivo grande, MENO MALE, che da sempre ho vissuto il tradimento subito non come una distruzione nucleare, perchè se no a quest'ora o ero una serial killer di uomini o già sotto un cipresso per il dolore se avessi avuto le reazioni che leggo qui.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensi che sia fondamentale in senso assoluto, o che lo sia per te?
> E se è davvero, davvero fondamentale, allora ogni tradimento dovrebbe portare alla rottura di una coppia.
> 
> Ma se ci sono -e ci sono- coppie in cui il tradimento viene digerito e superato... da qui a pensare che esistano persone -singole persone, non sto parlando di una cosa che deve essere condivisa da tutti- per cui l'esclusività fisica NON E' fondamentale? E' così estremo secondo te?


Ma io credo che quello tutto che riteniamo fondamentale in una coppia - compresa l'esclusività - sia sempre un fattore estremamente soggettivo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Cosa c'è da definire?
> Dipende da cosa intendi tu per sincerità.



secondo me il tuo discorso non sta in piedi

tu dubiti degli abbracci che ricevi?

a parte che io non sono abituata ad abbracciare così...a cazzo, 
gli abbracci che elargisco sono dettati dalla voglia di farlo (= sincerità di intento)
e penso anche quelli che ricevo


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' raro anche arrivare a una coppia dove si viva la fedeltà sempre, per tutta la vita.
> Non vuol dire che non valga la pena credere e lottare per essa, ti pare?


l'eterna fedeltà la considero un'utopia.

la situazione che descrivi tu sarebbe anche il mio ideale,ma gli ideali sono per definizioni difficoltosamente raggiungibili.

se tu ci 6 riuscita,onore a te.  e ti auguro che duri così sempre.

ma considerando il grado medio di meschinità che si aggira per il mondo,temo tu rimarrai un'eccezione


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me il tuo discorso non sta in piedi
> 
> tu dubiti degli abbracci che ricevi?
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:esatto


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se vuoi ti giro il cellulare dell'amante di mio marito. Ma se non sei sposato non ti assicuro nulla. Comunque, se hai voglia, ho postato un trattato sul mio blog.


allora leggerò il tuo blog


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nemmeno io Nausi.
> Nemmeno io.
> 
> *Perchè tutti. e dico tutti. I miei fidanzati seri. le storie durate anni, non mesi.
> ...


Ecco Tebe, senza falsa ironia o cattiveria, domandati perchè. Magari il problema è tuo per davvero. Poi che siano stati stronzi a tradirti dopo aver giurato fedeltà, è un altro discorso.


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me il tuo discorso non sta in piedi
> 
> tu dubiti degli abbracci che ricevi?
> 
> ...


Neanch'io giro con il cartello "free hugs" se è questo che intendi.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma così sembra che l'esclusività sessuale sia l'unica cosa che definisca una coppia... è riduttivo come minimo, secondo me.


L'esclusività, una parola che da un valore molto grande, penso che una persona possa essere molto fiera nell ' esserlo, al contrario nutro dei dubbi su una persona che tradisce. 


Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> MA guarda Lothar io non credo che Tebe sia innamorata di Manager......



Simyyyyyyyyyy..i toni che usa,se veri.....non lasciano spazio a dubbi.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non è che sia "una gioia mantenersi fedeli".è una gioia non porsi proprio il problema



Uhm...

Apprezzo chi crede e vive come valore la fedeltà fisica con coerenza.

Ma se non ingrassi perchè il cibo ti fa vomitare, non è che sei "brava" a mantenerti in forma.
Mi esprimo male, lo so.

Ma in effetti, da fallibile e tentata, stimo chi vince le tentazioni. Chi non ne ha, più che vivere coerentemente la fedeltà, mi sembra che semplicemente non abbia bisogno di affrontare il problema.

Una mia amica tradiva. Ha incontrato l'uomo dei suoi sogni, si è messa in discussione e tutto. E ora lei sì, vive la gioia di essere solo del suo uomo.
Da non estimatrice della fedeltà fisica, non capisco forse la necessità... ma la sua gioia l'ho percepita. Bruciante.

Essere fedeli perchè non ti passa per la mente di tradire, mi sembra una fonte di gioia un pò slavata..

Non sono critiche.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami sai, ma leggendo qua e la il tuo blog mi sono imbattuto in questo: http://www.tradimento.net/entries/487-L-Amante-Tebana-Prefazione
> 
> Un paio di estratti:
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahah!

Spero ti abbiano già detto delle mie microtette!!!

Comunque..l'amante tebana era assolutamente ironica.
Un fake.
Ogni tanto esce qualcuno qui che dice che noi amanti droghiamo e stupriamo i mariti delle altre e allora vado gù do ironia pesante ed estremizzata.

Ma che amante tebana.
Io tebina piccola e indifesa


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Neanch'io giro con il cartello "free hugs" se è questo che intendi.


io concordo con Chiara....
quali sono i tuoi dubbi sugli abbracci che ricevi?


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè dai, almeno non inganno fiduciosi fedeli, ti pare?


si adesso, pero' prima?

comunque il tuo destino e' gia' segnato....

sarai solo considerata un posto dove tenere al caldo i fratellini alla bisogna...

che cazzo si puo' voler costruire con una che ha una concezione da porta girevole del genere?

te tocchera' trovarte sempre un altro sciroccato per condividere pezzi di strada e non tutta la strada perche' devi sottostare perennemente anche alla volubilita' del tuo compagno di strada temporaneo...

che bella cosa...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*dai Tebina su*



Tebe ha detto:


> Nemmeno io Nausi.
> Nemmeno io.
> 
> Perchè tutti. e dico tutti. I miei fidanzati seri. le storie durate anni, non mesi.
> ...


Fidanzamenti...
Ma  non c'è bisogno di professare la fedelta ,nasce innata quando veramente si ama no?
A me se mi si avvicina una quando amo e c'è prova me da' pure fastidio ,che cazzo vuole dalla mia vita felice...?!
Vuole rubarmi la mia serenita'?

blu


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu non credi piu' nell'amore vero?
> 
> blu



Scherzi?

Io credo nell'amore come non mai.
E nella coppia.

Ho grande fiducia nella forza dell'amore.


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

prima del tradimento non mi sono mai posta veramente la questione della fedeltà ...

e non ho mai promesso fedeltà ... 

per me, per il sentimento forte che provavo ... non c'era spazio per altro ... 

era una cosa naturale ... semplice ... spontaneo ... 

e lo è ancora adesso ...

sono portata ad essere fedele anche nelle piccole cose ... 

non voglio problemi inutili ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simyyyyyyyyyy..i toni che usa,se veri.....non lasciano spazio a dubbi.


ma guarda io credo che Tebe si diverta a giocare con questi toni e che a volte "esasperi" i suoi racconti proprio per giocarci su.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*DEA*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non è che sia "una gioia mantenersi fedeli".è una gioia non porsi proprio il problema



E gia'!

blu


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io concordo con Chiara....
> quali sono i tuoi dubbi sugli abbracci che ricevi?


No, 
non credo di essermi spiegato.

Fa lo stesso, non ho manco voglia di scrivere,
magari in pausa pranzo tento di mettere giù il concetto.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E se si condividono:
> 
> problemi
> speranze
> ...


scusate vado a vomitare....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No,
> *non credo di essermi spiegato.
> 
> *Fa lo stesso, *non ho manco voglia di scrivere*,
> magari in pausa pranzo tento di mettere giù il concetto.


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Oh finalmente salta fuori sta cosa. Non si promette a nessuno la fedeltà, se si ama si dà per scontato che la sera dopo non si và a trombare un altro. E' naturale. Altrimenti non si ama, è così semplice.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si adesso, pero' prima?
> 
> comunque il tuo destino e' gia' segnato....
> 
> ...


Prima ho tradito una volta dopo mesi di astinenza, in effetti.

Adesso non voglio tradire mai più, nè altri, nè me stessa.
E se questo mi condannerà a non avere un compagno per la vita, meglio questo che ingannare/ingannarmi.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ti sbagli perche' io se fossi un traditore sarei pure peggio di Lothar come sterminatore di fregne senza rimorsi e pieta', visto che l'ho gia' fatto da giovane pero' sempre da single e lo ritengo l'unico modus operandi di un fedifrago che nun se vole fa' frega' dalla situescion...
> 
> e se fossi un tradito applicherei esattamente quella chiave di lettura perche' oltre essere quello che penserei in quel ruolo e' anche esattamente quello che traspare leggendo le vostre storie e come ci mettete le toppe...
> 
> ...


Bhe non per smontarti, ma tutti abbiamo la possibilità di "sterminare" e questo non prende spunto da quello che si faceva da single anzi la maturità in questo caso vale di più dell'essere single e quindi giovane, ( anche se sembra una contraddizione quello che ho scritto.) 

Se per chiave di lettura intendi rendere la pariglia, si credo sia nel tuo stile. E credo tu abbia capito che intendo evè ?
Se ho capito bene, le merde sono quelle persone che qua dentro hanno tradito i mariti e mogli ? 
E se ho capito bene ti rispondo così, inutile spiegare a chi ha il cervello tarato in modalità cretinite qualcosa che rasenta la profondità dell'essere umano.

Un'altra cosa per te, festeggia sempre chi ti quota, è normale quotare delle frasi, ma dietro le frasi fini soltanto a se stesse altro non c'è in te. 
Sai perchè ti scrivo questo? perchè penso che tu sia una di quelle persone che ha costantemente bisogno di approvazioni, o perlomeno di voler essere presente e considerato, mi viene da domandarti ma a casa tua? E un'altra cosa vorrei domandarti, perchè non fai leggere a tua moglie quello che scrivi e scriviamo, tu una volta hai detto che il forum ti è servito e ti serve per eventualmente non correre certi pericoli, non credi sia giusto far acculturare anche tua moglie, o tua moglie non viene considerata in questo caso?


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Oh finalmente salta fuori sta cosa. Non si promette a nessuno la fedeltà, se si ama si dà per scontato che la sera dopo non si và a trombare un altro. E' naturale. Altrimenti *non si ama, è così semplice*.



quindi tu hai tradito tua moglie perchè non la ami...e viceversa?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*No no*



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No,
> non credo di essermi spiegato.
> 
> Fa lo stesso, non ho manco voglia di scrivere,
> magari in pausa pranzo tento di mettere giù il concetto.


Io ho capito benissimo cosa volevi dire!!!

Hai ragione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
E ho risposto felicemente dicendomi cazzo che fortuna che ho!

p.s mi ha appena chiamato il mio amico,anche quello era un'abbrccio dal mare ;-)

blu


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Circe e'ben raro che io approvi o disapprovi,e anche che a quest'ora si qua'...ma per la prima volta in 2 anni leggo qualcosa di intelligente..brava hai scritto la verita'.Tebe la racconta..non si puo'fare avanti indietro da un motel,correndo dietro ad un'uomo sposato con figli,poi dire''amo Mattia''...balla colossale..a cui nessuno crede.
> Immagino qualcuno dira'...ma tu Lothar non fai lo stesso???la risposta e'no...penso di non vedere l''altra''da un mese,e forse l'ho sentita 3 gg fa',dopo 10 di mio silenzio.
> Aggiungo che sono un po'preoccupato..tra poco sara'solo in citta',lei lo sa'...vuole recuperare il tempo perso.. ma mica e'detto che io concordi.
> Perche'io la fine di Tebe...non la voglio fare..diventa brutto...arriva l'amore...e i matrimoni saltano...perche'la fine della coppia Mattia-Tebe e'segnata.


Io insisto perchè mi piacerebbe avere una risposta....dove  vedi l'amore?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*Ok*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scherzi?
> 
> Io credo nell'amore come non mai.
> E nella coppia.
> ...


Allora stai sbagliando strada...

blu


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe ma chi prova il tradimento sa cosa vuol dire...
> 
> 
> blu


Si blu.
Hai ragione.
Ma chi prova il tradimento essendo un traditore.
Vero.
mattia per esempio. Non è un traditore.
Non lo vedo come traditore.
Perchè ha passato l'inferno con i suoi sensi di colpa per mesi.

Quindi...lo sa cosa si prova davvero Chiara. Nausicaa. Io. E tutti gli altri che provano.

Gli altri. I fedeli. O gli occasionalmente traditori come Mattia.
Non possono capirlo.
Perchè il tradimento per loro è strettamente legato ad un sentimento.


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi tu hai tradito tua moglie perchè non la ami...e viceversa?


Direi che è la risposta più ovvia. Poi magari nel suo caso, lei ha solo perso di vista il suo amore per un pò e poi l'ha ritrovato, ma per me è così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

*cara Circe, cara Tebe*

... non c'è nulla da fare. Chi come me, e Circe, sente la coppia in un modo... non può comprendere il modo in cui la sentono Tebe, Nau o altri qui dentro. L'unica cosa che si può fare è prendere atto gli uni della diversità degli altri e ... non formare mai una coppia. Ma Tebe, per amore di verità, non è la tipica amante, per come si descrive. Non avendo la pretesa di vedere cose che non vedo e sapere cose che non so, mi fido di quanto mi dice, come mi sono fidata di quanto mi hanno detto altri traditori qui dentro. Per loro è diverso, Circe... non migliore, diverso. Una cosa che non proverai mai come io non proverò mai l'ebrezza di scalare a mani nude... perchè fondamentalmente non me ne frega nulla. Io preferisco camminare sui sentieri, quello piace a ME, Messner forse si romperebbe le balle dopo 10 minuti.
Ecco cosa provano a dirci qua i traditori Circe, non è una sfida, non è un vantarsi, è un dato di fatto con il quale dobbiamo fare i conti, tenendo comunque presente che poi... ogni persona è storia a sè. Ma il bisogno di tradire io non lo sento, forse non lo sentirò mai: questo non ha a che vedere con la passionalità o l'amore.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Oh finalmente salta fuori sta cosa. Non si promette a nessuno la fedeltà, se si ama si dà per scontato che la sera dopo non si và a trombare un altro. E' naturale. Altrimenti non si ama, è così semplice.


Un naturale senso di appagamento in tutti i sensi sensoriali!

blu


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ho capito benissimo cosa volevi dire!!!
> 
> Hai ragione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> E ho risposto felicemente dicendomi cazzo che fortuna che ho!
> ...


Grazie Blu


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensi che sia fondamentale in senso assoluto, o che lo sia per te?
> E se è davvero, davvero fondamentale, allora ogni tradimento dovrebbe portare alla rottura di una coppia.
> 
> Ma se ci sono -e ci sono- coppie in cui il tradimento viene digerito e superato... da qui a pensare che esistano persone -singole persone, non sto parlando di una cosa che deve essere condivisa da tutti- per cui l'esclusività fisica NON E' fondamentale? E' così estremo secondo te?


ma infatti il tradimento provoca sempre la rottura della coppia che poi nun ci si separi e' solo per tanti motivi che niente hanno a che vedere con l'ammmore o altro di elevato...

il vaso ormai e' rotto e pure reincollando i pezzi alla perfezione rimane invendibile...


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si blu.
> Hai ragione.
> Ma chi prova il tradimento essendo un traditore.
> Vero.
> ...


Siete dei furboni, tutti quanti. 

Ma tu credi che a me non piacerebbe trombarmi tutte le donne del quartiere e tornare a casa la sera con la mogliettina servizievole che mi prepara la cena?

Non lo si fà per rispetto della persona con la quale si divide il letto. E' un sacrificio certo. Bisognerà pur rinunciare a qualcosa per l'amore di qualcuno, oppure no?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io insisto perchè mi piacerebbe avere una risposta....dove vedi l'amore?


la vedo cosi'..per lui e'una scopata come tante altre,quelli come lui che girano tanto hanno una donna ad ogni tappa.
Lei e'in adorazione..almeno da quello che scrive...


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Siete dei furboni, tutti quanti.
> 
> Ma tu credi che a me non piacerebbe trombarmi tutte le donne del quartiere e tornare a casa la sera con la mogliettina servizievole che mi prepara la cena?
> 
> Non lo si fà per rispetto della persona con la quale si divide il letto. E' un sacrificio certo. Bisognerà pur rinunciare a qualcosa per l'amore di qualcuno, oppure no?


:up:


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un naturale senso di appagamento in tutti i sensi sensoriali!
> 
> blu


blu... il mio colore preferito!


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la vedo cosi'..per lui e'una scopata come tante altre,quelli come lui che girano tanto hanno una donna ad ogni tappa.
> Lei e'in adorazione..almeno da quello che scrive...


secondo me è il contrario eventualmente...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non c'è nulla da fare. Chi come me, e Circe, sente la coppia in un modo... non può comprendere il modo in cui la sentono Tebe, Nau o altri qui dentro. L'unica cosa che si può fare è prendere atto gli uni della diversità degli altri e ... non formare mai una coppia. Ma Tebe, per amore di verità, non è la tipica amante, per come si descrive. Non avendo la pretesa di vedere cose che non vedo e sapere cose che non so, mi fido di quanto mi dice, come mi sono fidata di quanto mi hanno detto altri traditori qui dentro. Per loro è diverso, Circe... non migliore, diverso. Una cosa che non proverai mai come io non proverò mai l'ebrezza di scalare a mani nude... perchè fondamentalmente non me ne frega nulla. Io preferisco camminare sui sentieri, quello piace a ME, Messner forse si romperebbe le balle dopo 10 minuti.
> Ecco cosa provano a dirci qua i traditori Circe, non è una sfida, non è un vantarsi, è un dato di fatto con il quale dobbiamo fare i conti, tenendo comunque presente che poi... ogni persona è storia a sè. Ma il bisogno di tradire io non lo sento, forse non lo sentirò mai: questo non ha a che vedere con la passionalità o l'amore.


Avrei quotato.... ma mi spieghi perchè chi come me è stato fedele, e chi come me ha tentato il suicidio, e chi come me ama l'odore della pelle della donna è stato fedele? Lascia perdere se adesso ho tradito e il resto che sai dopo il mio tradimento.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si blu.
> Hai ragione.
> Ma chi prova il tradimento essendo un traditore.
> Vero.
> ...


E quello di Mattia mi sembra piu' comprensibile,puo' succedere di essere tradito dai propii sentimenti,siamo istintivamente umani...

Quello dei serial killtraditor mi sembra un gioco un po' evanescente,una droga micidiale che porta e da poco.
Forse un'orgasmo fumato a sigaretta.

blu


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora stai sbagliando strada...
> 
> blu



Essere coerente con me e non ingannare non credo sia sbagliare strada.

Leggevo un post di non ricordo chi (scusa chiunque tu sia... )
Diceva... se io sono Nutella, per quanto rara, è strano che io sia esemplare unico. Anche circondata da cacche, cercherò altre Nutelle.

Ecco. Magari per qualcuno sono cacca, ma mettiamo che io sia un riccio di mare, anche io non credo di essere l'unico riccio di mare del mondo.

Mi ricordo quando, giovane, avevo cominciato ad avere rapporti prematrimoniali col mio ragazzo. Frequentavo la chiesa, chiesa cattolica, e saprai che il sesso prematrimoniale è peccato in questa ottica.
Andavo a parlare da preti e confessori.
Chiedevo... per favore, convincetemi che è peccato. Perchè io non lo sento come tale, e non sono pentita, non posso promettere con sincerità che non lo farò più.
Provate a convincermi che sia peccato. Fatemi vedere dove e come sarebbe sbagliato.

Non ci sono riusciti, non ho mai più fatto la comunione, per coerenza.

Ecco, adesso è la stessa cosa. Se mi costringessi ad essere fedele, non sarebbe perchè lo sono.
Sarei comunque una persona "infedele", e anche se non agissi, ingannerei il mio compagno se gli dicessi che credo nella fedeltà fisica.

Se un giorno io cambiassi idea, lo dirò senza problemi.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm...
> 
> Apprezzo chi crede e vive come valore la fedeltà fisica con coerenza.
> 
> ...


concetti astrusi e inappropriati per un modo di vivere l'amore con appagamento.
ma lungi da me cercare di convincere qualcuno . non vedo perché


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E quello di Mattia mi sembra piu' comprensibile,puo' succedere di essere tradito dai propii sentimenti,siamo istintivamente umani...
> 
> Quello dei serial killtraditor mi sembra un gioco un po' evanescente,*una droga micidiale *che porta e da poco.
> Forse un'orgasmo fumato a sigaretta.
> ...


Un'altra discepola della dipendenza! Mò vedi come si arrabbia la Tebe! :mrgreen:

Glie l'ho già dato io della drogata.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me è il contrario eventualmente...


beata gioventu'...vuoi scommettere che manager si separera'per vivere con lei???lo pago pero'a 0.5%...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Siete dei furboni, tutti quanti.
> 
> Ma tu credi che a me non piacerebbe trombarmi tutte le donne del quartiere e tornare a casa la sera con la mogliettina servizievole che mi prepara la cena?
> 
> Non lo si fà per rispetto della persona con la quale si divide il letto. E' un sacrificio certo. Bisognerà pur rinunciare a qualcosa per l'amore di qualcuno, oppure no?



:up:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Prima ho tradito una volta dopo mesi di astinenza, in effetti.
> 
> Adesso non voglio tradire mai più, nè altri, nè me stessa.
> E se questo mi condannerà a non avere un compagno per la vita, meglio questo che ingannare/ingannarmi.


ma la conclusione a cui tu arrivi e' una squallida pezza pure di un altro colore...

sembrerebbe che tu voglia seguire, avendola finalmente scoperta, la tua indole da zoccola, pero' poi fai proclami per l'esatto opposto cadendo in contraddizione...

quindi come rimaniamo?

ahahahahahah


----------



## geko (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensi che sia fondamentale* in senso assoluto*, o che lo sia per te?
> E se è davvero, davvero fondamentale, allora ogni tradimento dovrebbe portare alla rottura di una coppia.
> 
> Ma se ci sono -e ci sono- coppie in cui il tradimento viene digerito e superato... da qui a pensare che esistano persone -singole persone, non sto parlando di una cosa che deve essere condivisa da tutti- per cui l'esclusività fisica NON E' fondamentale? E' così estremo secondo te?



Non credo negli assolutismi. 

Io sentirei di *accontentarmi* trascorrendo la mia vita, sostanzialmente, con una grande amica a cui voglio un mondo di bene e con la quale vivo benissimo ma dividendo il talamo e tutta una sfera molto intima, con altre persone. Qualcun altro sentirebbe di accontentarsi invece passando la propria esistenza a fianco di una sola donna e condividendo tutto con lei, in maniera del tutto spontanea. Io invece trovo che questa sia una delle cose più belle dell'amore.

Il punto è che, per me, dal momento in cui si sente la necessità di un elemento esterno, anche solo sul piano fisico, c'è qualcosa nella coppia che non funziona. E allora bisognerebbe parlarne e stabilire insieme nuove regole, se necessario. Ma qui entrano in gioco i sentimenti. PER ME si sta insieme *solo* se ci si ama, e non perché _"tutti fanno così altrimenti si resta da soli"_ oppure _"non si può avere tutto dalla vita"_. Quando è così, per me, si può benissimo restare grandi amici che scopano di tanto in tanto, no? Nessuno ti chiederebbe esclusività, in questo caso. 

Quello che posso dire, conoscendomi, è che io potrei vivere solo con una donna che ha la mia stessa visione di coppia. E per me la coppia è _anche_ esclusività. Per me si è coppia soltanto in _due_, su ogni piano (emotivo ed anche fisico). Ma alla base di tutto questo dev'esserci l'Amore... Non basta l'affetto, la stima, la comprensione ecc.

Spesso però, anche se non vogliamo ammetterlo, la gente resta insieme solo per paura della solitudine. C'è qualcosa nella nostra testa che dice _"Beh, sempre meglio che non avere nessuno al proprio fianco per tutta la vita".
_
Io invece non sono un animale "socievole", e da solo sono sempre stato benissimo, molto meglio che in compagnia. Questo mi rende le cose più facili, probabilmente...


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


ld:   :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avrei quotato.... ma mi spieghi perchè chi come me è stato fedele, e chi come me ha tentato il suicidio, e chi come me ama l'odore della pelle della donna è stato fedele? Lascia perdere se adesso ho tradito e il resto che sai dopo il mio tradimento.


perchè è quella la tua natura. Attenzione però: io sto parlando del modo di concepire la coppia, non di quello che si realizza poi. Tebe era un'infedele che si è sforzata di essere fedele, ci sono fedeli cui succede di essere infedeli. Ma la loro concezione di coppia non cambia... a meno che ovviamente non si raccontino la supercazzola. Ma questo, temo lo facciano più i fedeli.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> beata gioventu'...vuoi scommettere che manager si separera'per vivere con lei???lo pago pero'a 0.5%...


..è ma tu nell'altro post hai scritto il contrario Lothar!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma la conclusione a cui tu arrivi e' una squallida pezza pure di un altro colore...
> 
> sembrerebbe che tu voglia seguire, avendola finalmente scoperta, la tua indole da zoccola, pero' poi fai proclami per l'esatto opposto cadendo in contraddizione...
> 
> ...



Io e te? Così come siamo 

Io sarò zoccola ma non mentirò.
E pure le zoccole possono amare


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma se non ingrassi perchè il cibo ti fa vomitare, non è che sei "brava" a mantenerti in forma.


Questo è verissimo.



> Essere fedeli perchè non ti passa per la mente di tradire, mi sembra una fonte di gioia un pò slavata..


Questo un pò meno. C'è gente felice in coppia a cui non serve nient'altro per star bene. Ed è felicità vera, che invidio anche un pò, in tutta onestà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Essere coerente con me e non ingannare non credo sia sbagliare strada.
> 
> Leggevo un post di non ricordo chi (scusa chiunque tu sia... )
> Diceva... se io sono Nutella, per quanto rara, è strano che io sia esemplare unico. Anche circondata da cacche, cercherò altre Nutelle.
> ...


OT danni del cattolicesimo fine OT


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*Geko*



geko ha detto:


> Non credo negli assolutismi.
> 
> Io sentirei di *accontentarmi* trascorrendo la mia vita, sostanzialmente, con una grande amica a cui voglio un mondo di bene e con la quale vivo benissimo ma dividendo il talamo e tutta una sfera molto intima, con altre persone. Qualcun altro sentirebbe di accontentarsi invece passando la propria esistenza a fianco di una sola donna e condividendo tutto con lei, in maniera del tutto spontanea. Io invece trovo che questa sia una delle cose più belle dell'amore.
> 
> ...



blu


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Si è una coppia di grandi amici che vivono bene insieme.


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> beata gioventu'...vuoi scommettere che manager si separera'per vivere con lei???lo pago pero'a 0.5%...


...secondo me si farà tanare, quoto.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ecco Tebe, senza falsa ironia o cattiveria, domandati perchè. Magari il problema è tuo per davvero. Poi che siano stati stronzi a tradirti dopo aver giurato fedeltà, è un altro discorso.[/QUOTE
> 
> Kid...spero di riuscire a spiegarmi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> MA guarda Lothar io non credo che Tebe sia innamorata di Manager......


Glelo sto dicendo da giorni e giorni ma sembra non comprendere


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fidanzamenti...
> Ma non c'è bisogno di professare la fedelta ,nasce innata quando veramente si ama no?
> A me se mi si avvicina una quando amo e c'è prova me da' pure fastidio ,che cazzo vuole dalla mia vita felice...?!
> Vuole rubarmi la mia serenita'?
> ...


e tutto ciò è tutt'altro che pallido.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ecco Tebe, senza falsa ironia o cattiveria, domandati perchè. Magari il problema è tuo per davvero. Poi che siano stati stronzi a tradirti dopo aver giurato fedeltà, è un altro discorso.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non credo negli assolutismi.
> 
> Io sentirei di *accontentarmi* trascorrendo la mia vita, sostanzialmente, con una grande amica a cui voglio un mondo di bene e con la quale vivo benissimo ma dividendo il talamo e tutta una sfera molto intima, con altre persone. Qualcun altro sentirebbe di accontentarsi invece passando la propria esistenza a fianco di una sola donna e condividendo tutto con lei, in maniera del tutto spontanea. Io invece trovo che questa sia una delle cose più belle dell'amore.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te.

Per quanto comprenda chi decide di vivere assieme per non essere solo, io non voglio farlo.
Non voglio condividere la mia vita senza condividere anche la mia idea di coppia, le mie speranze e obiettivi.

Cambia, tra me e te, solo quello che deve esserci per essere Amore.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè è quella la tua natura. Attenzione però: io sto parlando del modo di concepire la coppia, non di quello che si realizza poi. Tebe era un'infedele che si è sforzata di essere fedele, ci sono fedeli cui succede di essere infedeli. Ma la loro concezione di coppia non cambia... a meno che ovviamente non si raccontino la supercazzola. Ma questo, temo lo facciano più i fedeli.


E se invece sia io che Tebe siamo fondamentalmente infedeli? e se magari Tebe nel suo passato si è trasformata perchè al contrario mio ha avuto delle situazioni diverse dalle mie? 
Perchè Sbri io fondamentalmente mi sono sentito sempre infedele. 

Non è una domanda è una risposta alla tua, risposta che mi va bene.


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ecco Tebe, senza falsa ironia o cattiveria, domandati perchè. Magari il problema è tuo per davvero. Poi che siano stati stronzi a tradirti dopo aver giurato fedeltà, è un altro discorso.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensi che sia fondamentale in senso assoluto, o che lo sia per te?
> E se è davvero, davvero fondamentale, allora ogni tradimento dovrebbe portare alla rottura di una coppia.
> 
> Ma se ci sono -e ci sono- coppie in cui il tradimento viene digerito e superato... da qui a pensare che esistano persone -singole persone, non sto parlando di una cosa che deve essere condivisa da tutti- per cui l'esclusività fisica NON E' fondamentale? E' così estremo secondo te?


Bè un conto è superare un tradimento, un conto è che il tuo partner possa cedere a qualunque tentazioni ritenga piacevole cedere


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe non per smontarti, ma tutti abbiamo la possibilità di "sterminare" e questo non prende spunto da quello che si faceva da single anzi la maturità in questo caso vale di più dell'essere single e quindi giovane, ( anche se sembra una contraddizione quello che ho scritto.)
> 
> Se per chiave di lettura intendi rendere la pariglia, si credo sia nel tuo stile. E credo tu abbia capito che intendo evè ?
> Se ho capito bene, le merde sono quelle persone che qua dentro hanno tradito i mariti e mogli ?
> ...


a me frega un cazzo delle tue approvazioni virtuali ed in famiglia le decisioni e le robe piu' importanti e complicate le prendo e le faccio sempre io e finora ne' mia moglie e ne' mia figlia me l'hanno ancora rinfacciate proprio perche' col tempo si sono rivelate corrette...

ahahahahah

ho una forma mentis che cozza con altre e questo fa rodere parecchio il culo anche perche' dico quasi sempre delle robe che ognuno di regola gia' sente pero' volutamente ignora...

per chiave di lettura non mi riferivo al rendere la pariglia ma al considerare con la confessione spontanea il partner un emerito coglione da raggirare a piacimento...e l'ho pure scritto a caratteri cubitali...ahahahah

poi dici di far leggere a mia moglie cio' che scrivo....e' inutile perche' cio' che penso e che scrivo qua nelle chiacchierate anche con amici le esterno addirittura con testimonianze tratte da questo forum per corroborare le tesi che sostengo con la stronzaggine di certi comportamenti che qui sono lo specchio della realta' esterna...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fidanzamenti...
> Ma  non c'è bisogno di professare la fedelta ,*nasce innata quando veramente si ama no?*
> A me se mi si avvicina una quando amo e c'è prova me da' pure fastidio ,che cazzo vuole dalla mia vita felice...?!
> Vuole rubarmi la mia serenita'?
> ...


NO!
Per me non è innata quando si ama.

Sono slegate fra loro!!!

Coppia, amore e fedeltà.
Non è un mio trittico.
Perchè della fedeltà fisica, non mi importa.

Capisco però che alcuni non possano capirla.

Mattia per esempio, quando gli dico queste cose si incazza come una iena.
Scatena l'inferno.
Perchè NON vuole questa libertà fisica. Dice che si sente sminuito. Che si sente...

Boh.

Io lo guardo e non capisco.
Non capisco proprio perchè si incazza se gli dico che può andare.

E mi fa questo esempio.
Lui ha tradito perchè in quel momento della nostra storia non mi amava.
Ma se mi avesse amato non avrebbe tradito.

Ri boh.

sono pensieri troppo complessi  per la mia testolina vuota...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Guarda, io sono sempre stato lasciato nella vita. Ho mollato giusto una delle mie prime ragazze perchè era 'na cozza e davvero contro ogni tentazione. Non scherzo, molte mi hanno mollato perchè ero "troppo buono".
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...secondo me si farà tanare, quoto.


uffa..meno male...qualcuno l'ha capito..e dire che  e'ovvio.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda io credo che Tebe si diverta a giocare con questi toni e che a volte "esasperi" i suoi racconti proprio per giocarci su.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia per esempio, quando gli dico queste cose si incazza come una iena.
> Scatena l'inferno.
> Perchè NON vuole questa libertà fisica. Dice che si sente sminuito. Che si sente...
> 
> ...


Ti posso chiedere se con Mattia sti discorsi li avevate mai fatti prima che lui andasse con l'altra?


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> NO!
> Per me non è innata quando si ama.
> 
> Sono slegate fra loro!!!
> ...


e non chiederla, mica è obbligatoria.sul darla sarebbe opportuno avere qualcuno che la pensa come te, altrimenti siamo sempre lì....c'è uno squilibrio che rende insoddisfatto uno dei due


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*cazzarola Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> NO!
> Per me non è innata quando si ama.
> 
> Sono slegate fra loro!!!
> ...


Allora non sai cosa vuol dire amare una persona tanto da rispettarla...

Tradisci Mattia ma non tradisci il tuo amante e lo rispetti ?!!


blu


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me frega un cazzo delle tue approvazioni virtuali ed in famiglia le decisioni e le robe piu' importanti e complicate le prendo e le faccio sempre io e finora ne' mia moglie e ne' mia figlia me l'hanno ancora rinfacciate proprio perche' col tempo si sono rivelate corrette...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



Mamamama e sono io che me la racconto? ma mi facci il piacere!!! fai leggere a tua moglie!! e fai decidere a lei se vale la pena di leggerci e farsi leggere. 
E poi scrivono devi confessare!! non ti abrogare il diritto di prendere una decisione che compete ad entrambi. 

Ma mi facciii il piacere !!!

OH madonna!! non è che per caso hai paura che lei legga realmente   chi tu sia e che hai paura di un suo tradimento, un Santa Rosalia!! hai paura che dica, gioia sei entrato in un forum per tenermi a bada!! il tutto non è farina del tuo sacco.


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sai che ero sicurissimo che anche tu sei alla ricerca di te stesso.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tutto ciò è tutt'altro che pallido.


ma secondo me non si può dare un giudizio sul modo di perseguire la propria felicità. Io del tradimento condanno ciò che viene fatto al tradito, perchè l'inganno è sempre un furto. Ma non penso che un traditore sia tale perchè non prova un sentimento intenso quanto lo provo io.
Naturalmente parlo di chi sente costantemente il desiderio di tradire.
Secondo me un traditore di per sè è una persona che ha bisogno di qualcosa che non è la coppia, poi il dolo sta nel formarla con una persona senza rivelarsi. Io nell'esclusività sono stata assolutamente appagata e non ho mai sentito desiderio di cercare altro, ma non penso di saper amare in modo più profondo di Tebe o Nausicaa.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè è quella la tua natura. Attenzione però: io sto parlando del modo di concepire la coppia, non di quello che si realizza poi. *Tebe era un'infedele che si è sforzata di essere fedele, ci sono fedeli cui succede di essere infedeli. Ma la loro concezione di coppia non cambia*... a meno che ovviamente non si raccontino la supercazzola. Ma questo, temo lo facciano più i fedeli.



Hai scritto benissimo...


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe non per smontarti, ma tutti abbiamo la possibilità di "sterminare" e questo non prende spunto da quello che si faceva da single anzi la maturità in questo caso vale di più dell'essere single e quindi giovane, ( anche se sembra una contraddizione quello che ho scritto.)


beh anche su questo la penso all'opposto e cioe' che se tu furbescamente ti sollazzassi e levassi tutti gli sfizi prima de sposarte, alla fedelta' c'arriveresti in scioltezza, anziche' da represso tipico che svalvola solo perche' gliela fanno annusare e la trombatina extra, se arriva, se trasforma ipso facto in un legame destabilizzante per il tuo matrimonio...

e qua e' pieno, compreso te che co' na trombata di ripicca parlavi gia' de lassa' tu moje e risposarte co' quell'altra...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io insisto perchè mi piacerebbe avere una risposta....dove  vedi l'amore?


farfy...da quello che ho capito della forma mentale di Lothar...lui da uomo...è piuttosto piatto e affronta il sesso fedifrago con i suoi schemi e il suo sentire.

Quello che esula dal suo sentire, non lo capisce e la sua mente lo codifica come altro.

Per lui probabilmente da quello che scrive, avere uno scambio neurale o fisico al di fuori della trombata è assolutamente inconcepibile perchè sicuramente lo sente una debolezza. perchè vede in bianco e nero.

Io non mi sento "sminuita" ma arricchita se ho uno scambio non solo di fluidi in un motel
Perchè a me piace chiacchierare ore con manager. mangiare tortine alla frutta. O che ne so.
Come a lui.
Ma fa parte del sesso. 
Ed entrambi siamo consapevoli che muore li.
Che una carezza non è voler dire ti amo.

Forse lothar ha solo paura che le fagiane con cui va possano travisare i suoi comportamenti.

O Lothar stesso ha paura di mostrare sensibilità con cui non è riuscito ancora a scendere a patti.
Non lo so.
E non faccio la psicologa.
Ognuno tradisce come sente.
E ognuno ci vede quello che vuole


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me non si può dare un giudizio sul modo di perseguire la propria felicità. Io del tradimento condanno ciò che viene fatto al tradito, perchè l'inganno è sempre un furto. Ma non penso che un traditore sia tale perchè non prova un sentimento intenso quanto lo provo io.
> Naturalmente parlo di chi sente costantemente il desiderio di tradire.
> Secondo me un traditore di per sè è una persona che ha bisogno di qualcosa che non è la coppia, poi il dolo sta nel formarla con una persona senza rivelarsi. Io nell'esclusività sono stata assolutamente appagata e non ho mai sentito desiderio di cercare altro, ma non penso di saper amare in modo più profondo di Tebe o Nausicaa.


l'unica che fino ad ora ha usato un metro di intensità è stata nausicaa defindendo pallida l'idea di fedeltà.
so solo che pensando a me e mio marito niente può essere definito pallido.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

In effetti ho sbagliato a dire che la felicità di essere fedeli perchè non passa proprio per la testa di fare in un altro modo, è un pò slavata.

Ho scritto di istinto senza pensare, e a pensarci avrei dovuto capire che anche questa è una cosa che non capisco, ma che posso senza alcun dubbio accettare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'unica che fino ad ora ha usato un metro di intensità è stata nausicaa defindendo pallida l'idea di fedeltà.
> so solo che pensando a me e mio marito niente può essere definito pallido.


infatti mi legavo al tuo pensiero... forse non dovevo cominciare con il ma, ho dato la sensazione di volermi contrapporre a te:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mamamama e sono io che me la racconto? ma mi facci il piacere!!! fai leggere a tua moglie!! e fai decidere a lei se vale la pena di leggerci e farsi leggere.
> E poi scrivono devi confessare!! non ti abrogare il diritto di prendere una decisione che compete ad entrambi.
> 
> Ma mi facciii il piacere !!!
> ...


allora sei proprio cojone...

ormai un suo tradimento e' una pratica da me gia' archiviata e peraltro mai entrata in qualsiasi cartelletta...

ti ripeto che non mi sono mai fatto problemi a parlare esplicitamente su quanto consideri smidollati certi personaggi che tradiscono o subiscono e se leggesse avrebbe conferme anche al fatto che le sono effettivamente.... anzi ontologicamente fedele...

ahahahahahahah

e ripijate cazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti ho sbagliato a dire che la felicità di essere fedeli perchè non passa proprio per la testa di fare in un altro modo, è un pò slavata.
> 
> Ho scritto di istinto senza pensare, e a pensarci avrei dovuto capire che anche questa è una cosa che non capisco, ma che posso senza alcun dubbio accettare.


esatto, non possiamo fare altro che accettarci a vicenda. Nessuno è slavato per come sente: magari può esserlo per come realizza.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Siete dei furboni, tutti quanti.
> 
> Ma tu credi che a me non piacerebbe trombarmi tutte le donne del quartiere e tornare a casa la sera con la mogliettina servizievole che mi prepara la cena?
> 
> Non lo si fà per rispetto della persona con la quale si divide il letto. E' un sacrificio certo. Bisognerà pur rinunciare a qualcosa per l'amore di qualcuno, oppure no?


No. Non rinuncio.
Sono una furbona.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh anche su questo la penso all'opposto e cioe' che se tu furbescamente ti sollazzassi e levassi tutti gli sfizi prima de sposarte, alla fedelta' c'arriveresti in scioltezza, anziche' da represso tipico che svalvola solo perche' gliela fanno annusare e la trombatina extra, se arriva, se trasforma ipso facto in un legame destabilizzante per il tuo matrimonio...
> 
> e qua e' pieno, compreso te che co' na trombata di ripicca parlavi gia' de lassa' tu moje e risposarte co' quell'altra...
> 
> ahahahahahahah



Quindi scopare da giovani e single toglie il tradimento di mezzo, come la mela toglie il malanno.
E come al solito per scrivere qualcosa non vai oltre quello che può essere un tradimento "per sbaglio" un tradimento seriale. 

Io non ho scritto che avevo intenzione di risposarmi un'altra donna, ho scritto che forse per ritornare ad amare come amavo una volta, avrei dovuto avere accanto un'altra donna, e ribadisco il forse.

Perchè evadi le domande su tua moglie  brucia ?


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la vedo cosi'..per lui e'una scopata come tante altre,*quelli come lui che girano tanto hanno una donna ad ogni tappa.*
> Lei e'in adorazione..almeno da quello che scrive...


Presupposto. Assolutamente. Fallace.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'unica che fino ad ora ha usato un metro di intensità è stata nausicaa defindendo pallida l'idea di fedeltà.
> so solo che pensando a me e mio marito niente può essere definito pallido.



Ribadisco che ho davvero sbagliato a scrivere che la gioia di una fedeltà mai messa in discussione la sento come "slavata".
Scritto di pancia, dal mio punto di vista, senza cercare di mettermi nei panni degli altri, cosa che in genere cerco sempre di fare.

Ma vorrei puntualizzare che non ho mai descritto come pallida o slavata l'idea stessa di fedeltà, anzi ho sempre detto che apprezzo e ammiro chi la vive coerentemente, e che ho percepito una gioia bruciante, per esempio, dalla mia amica che viveva questo valore.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora sei proprio cojone...
> 
> ormai un suo tradimento e' una pratica da me gia' archiviata e peraltro mai entrata in qualsiasi cartelletta...
> 
> ...


Rileggi bene.... non rispondere solo su quello che ti conviene cumbà!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh anche su questo la penso all'opposto e cioe' che se tu furbescamente ti sollazzassi e levassi tutti gli sfizi prima de sposarte, alla fedelta' c'arriveresti in scioltezza, anziche' da represso tipico che svalvola solo perche' gliela fanno annusare e la trombatina extra, se arriva, se trasforma ipso facto in un legame destabilizzante per il tuo matrimonio...


Bè no. La fedeltà nasce se tu una persona la ami o meno. Se quella persona non la ami puoi essere più o meno represso o anche aver scopato tutto il mondo, è difficile che tu rimanga fedele comunque. Poi oh, a prescindere da tutto, se poi uno non è innamorato e gli piace tanto la gnugna, c'è proprio poco da fare.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu nun stai proprio bene co' la neuro...
> 
> ahahahahahaah
> 
> ...


No...magari eh?
Neppure quelle costano troppo eh?
Avessi almeno i soldi per le puttane...
Ho dovuto smettere perfino di fumare...perchè non c'avevo i soldi per le sigarette...
E da noi i contrabbandieri baresi non ce stanno...

ahahahahhaahah


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Non rinuncio.
> Sono una furbona.



C'è uno spot che fà per te, quello:

Ti piace vincere facile eh? Bon ci bon ci bon bon bon 

:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Presupposto. Assolutamente. Fallace.



fidati di me.e non fidarti di un traditore...come ha tradito la moglie,lo stesso fara'con te.Poi sai tutti diciamo..ma figurati..tu e la moglie bastano....non penserai davvero di essere l'unica????Tebeeeee....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la vedo cosi'..per lui e'una scopata come tante altre,quelli come lui che girano tanto hanno una donna ad ogni tappa.
> Lei e'in *adorazione..*almeno da quello che scrive...


Adorazione=amore, per te?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*supposizioni personali*

Gia' lo dissi Nausi è una donna fragile,Tebe è invaghita di quell'amore maturo che non sapeva neppure esistesse prima,Lort è uno che tradisce perche' lo fa star bene nel senso,si sente appagato e desiderato.
Ma pero' a voi la potete raccontare come vi pare...

Qui Circe racconta di come l'eventuale moglie dell'amante di Tebina si possa sentire,allora perche' Tebina e il suo amante che mi sembra si amino e condividano emozioni forti non si mettono assieme per tutta la vita?

Perche' forse non si amano abbastanza?

Perche' forse è un invaghimento che stimola il loro celebrale?

p.s Chiara? Non l'ho mica ancora capita quella donna ;-)

blu


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E quello di Mattia mi sembra piu' comprensibile,puo' succedere di essere tradito dai propii sentimenti,siamo istintivamente umani...
> 
> Quello dei serial killtraditor mi sembra un gioco un po' evanescente,una droga micidiale che porta e da poco.
> Forse un'orgasmo fumato a sigaretta.
> ...


Per me quello di mattia è il più incomprensibile invece.
Perchè ogni volta che ho smesso di amare. Non ho mai tradito.
Perchè tradisco "per sesso" non per mancanze.
Quando ho una mancanza all'interno del mio rapporto, gli altri uomini non li vedo nemmeno.
Perchè è a quel punto che mi immergo nella coppia, mi chiudo dentro e tento di salvarla.
E di capire cosa posso fare.

La conferma di quanto scritto sopra è che.
Nel momento di crisi profonda fra me e mattia.
Dove anche io avevo mancanze soprattutto sentimentali perchè con me era una merda fotonica e il sesso una chimera.

Non ho tradito.
Ho cercato di risolvere i problemi dall'interno.
Lui no.


----------



## geko (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> NO!
> Per me non è innata quando si ama.
> 
> Sono slegate fra loro!!!
> ...



Tebe, saresti coerente solo se vivessi con qualcuno che condivide la tua stessa visione di coppia. Capisci? Non puoi costringere Mattia a non considerare le trombate in motel con Manager un tradimento solo perché non è così per te. 
Lui ha la sua percezione del tradimento ed il tuo non ammettere che stai tradendo il tuo compagno perché, appunto, stai tradendo la sua concezione di coppia, si chiama disonestà intellettuale...

Le 'regole' dovrebbero essere condivise da entrambi, altrimenti è dittatura. Tu dici 'è così e ti adegui', io direi 'è così, se non abbiamo la stessa visione allora non possiamo coabitare'. Vivere di sotterfugi... Perché?


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ..è ma tu nell'altro post hai scritto il contrario Lothar!


E' ufficiale.

Lothar si droga con polverina di faica...:mrgreen:

Si sarà appena fatto una sniffata


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*maurizio*

Dai maurizio detto l'artista, qui ci vuole uno spot...basta pippe ar cesso,basta lasciare il tuo numero di cell nei cessi dell'autostrada...su ragazzo testa alta, mani alte, e vai con la tua creatività...si vai..vatten'affanculo n'altra volta!!!!!


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gia' lo dissi Nausi è una donna fragile,Tebe è invaghita di quell'amore maturo che non sapeva neppure esistesse prima,Lort è uno che tradisce perche' lo fa star bene nel senso,si sente appagato e desiderato.
> Ma pero' a voi la potete raccontare come vi pare...
> 
> Qui Circe racconta di come l'eventuale moglie dell'amante di Tebina si possa sentire,allora perche' Tebina e il suo amante che mi sembra si amino e condividano emozioni forti non si mettono assieme per tutta la vita?
> ...


Ma perchè dobbiamo tirare in mezzo l'amore in ste storie da beautiful?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebe, saresti coerente solo se vivessi con qualcuno che condivide la tua stessa visione di coppia. Capisci? Non puoi costringere Mattia a non considerare le trombate in motel con Manager un tradimento solo perché non è così per te.
> Lui ha la sua percezione del tradimento ed il tuo non ammettere che stai tradendo il tuo compagno perché, appunto, stai tradendo la sua concezione di coppia, si chiama disonestà intellettuale...
> 
> Le 'regole' dovrebbero essere condivise da entrambi, altrimenti è dittatura. Tu dici 'è così e ti adegui', io direi 'è così, se non abbiamo la stessa visione allora non possiamo coabitare'. Vivere di sotterfugi... Perché?


concordo assolutamente:up:


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebe, saresti coerente solo se vivessi con qualcuno che condivide la tua stessa visione di coppia. Capisci? Non puoi costringere Mattia a non considerare le trombate in motel con Manager un tradimento solo perché non è così per te.
> Lui ha la sua percezione del tradimento ed il tuo non ammettere che stai tradendo il tuo compagno perché, appunto, stai tradendo la sua concezione di coppia, si chiama disonestà intellettuale...
> 
> Le 'regole' dovrebbero essere condivise da entrambi, altrimenti è dittatura. Tu dici 'è così e ti adegui', io direi 'è così, se non abbiamo la stessa visione allora non possiamo coabitare'. Vivere di sotterfugi... Perché?


quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebe, saresti coerente solo se vivessi con qualcuno che condivide la tua stessa visione di coppia. Capisci? Non puoi costringere Mattia a non considerare le trombate in motel con Manager un tradimento solo perché non è così per te.
> Lui ha la sua percezione del tradimento ed il tuo non ammettere che stai tradendo il tuo compagno perché, appunto, stai tradendo la sua concezione di coppia, si chiama disonestà intellettuale...
> 
> Le 'regole' dovrebbero essere condivise da entrambi, altrimenti è dittatura. Tu dici 'è così e ti adegui', io direi 'è così, se non abbiamo la stessa visione allora non possiamo coabitare'. Vivere di sotterfugi... Perché?


Tebe, visto che ti ho scritto le stesse cose più volte e tutte le volte te sei scazzata, esigo che cazzi pure lui!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...secondo me si farà tanare, quoto.


No dai.
Speriamo non si faccia tanare nessuno.

Ci pensi?

Mi ritrovo manager sotto casa con le valige e il suo gatto che urla
-TEBEEEEEEEEE TI AMOOOOOOOOOO!!!!ANDIAMO A VIVERE INSIEMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!-

Con Mattia scioccato che dice
-ma chi cazzo è quel vecchio?-




Cristo


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> farfy...da quello che ho capito della forma mentale di Lothar...lui da uomo...è piuttosto piatto e affronta il sesso fedifrago con i suoi schemi e il suo sentire.
> 
> Quello che esula dal suo sentire, non lo capisce e la sua mente lo codifica come altro.
> 
> ...


ti contraddici..una volta hai scritto..guai anche prendere un caffe'o cenare assieme...ora vi imboccate le tortine..ahahahhh...dai Tebe..lo devi dichiarare ..nessuno ti mangia...

non sono fagiane ma emerite troie...e non scandalizzatevi..perche'una donna che sente il bisogno di farsi scopare da un'uomo che  ha moglie e figli...senza offesa Tebina...ovvio tu lo sai benissimo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gia' lo dissi *Nausi è una donna fragile*,Tebe è invaghita di quell'amore maturo che non sapeva neppure esistesse prima,Lort è uno che tradisce perche' lo fa star bene nel senso,si sente appagato e desiderato.
> Ma pero' a voi la potete raccontare come vi pare...
> 
> Qui Circe racconta di come l'eventuale moglie dell'amante di Tebina si possa sentire,allora perche' Tebina e il suo amante che mi sembra si amino e condividano emozioni forti non si mettono assieme per tutta la vita?
> ...


Ho vissuto in una famiglia che te la raccomando.
Sono stata violentata
Soggetta a mobbing
Vivo in un ambiente lavorativo molto competitivo dove se non produci sei fuori.
Sto vivendo una separazione che mette in pericolo tutto quello che ho costruito in questi anni.

E trovo la forza di ridere e scherzare, e di ascoltare le altre persone, e di dare serenità e felicità a mia figlia.

Chiamala come vuoi, io non la chiamo fragilità


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No dai.
> Speriamo non si faccia tanare nessuno.
> 
> Ci pensi?
> ...


ecchelalllà la mia visione


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> farfy...da quello che ho capito della forma mentale di Lothar...lui da uomo...è piuttosto piatto e affronta il sesso fedifrago con i suoi schemi e il suo sentire.
> 
> Quello che esula dal suo sentire, non lo capisce e la sua mente lo codifica come altro.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto:up:
Per questo gli ho chiesto cos'è per lui l'amore, perchè io nei tuoi atteggiamenti l'amore non lo vedo.....


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*esattamente*



Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè dobbiamo tirare in mezzo l'amore in ste storie da beautiful?


Kid,hai colto nel segno,invaghirsi delle emozioni direi...


Io sono sono innamorato dell'amore e ti garantisco che è tutt'altra storia.

blu


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No dai.
> Speriamo non si faccia tanare nessuno.
> 
> Ci pensi?
> ...


macche'vecchio.....allora io???


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti contraddici..una volta hai scritto..guai anche prendere un caffe'o cenare assieme...ora vi imboccate le tortine..ahahahhh...*dai Tebe..lo devi dichiarare ..nessuno ti mangia...*
> 
> non sono fagiane ma emerite troie...e non scandalizzatevi..perche'una donna che sente il bisogno di farsi scopare da un'uomo che  ha moglie e figli...senza offesa Tebina...ovvio tu lo sai benissimo:mrgreen:


Oggi quoto tutti gli insospettabili!


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *non ci avrai creduto, spero*
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebe,* saresti coerente solo se vivessi con qualcuno che condivide la tua stessa visione di coppia*. Capisci? Non puoi costringere Mattia a non considerare le trombate in motel con Manager un tradimento solo perché non è così per te.
> Lui ha la sua percezione del tradimento ed il tuo non ammettere che stai tradendo il tuo compagno perché, appunto, stai tradendo la sua concezione di coppia, si chiama disonestà intellettuale...
> 
> Le 'regole' dovrebbero essere condivise da entrambi, altrimenti è dittatura. Tu dici 'è così e ti adegui', io direi 'è così, se non abbiamo la stessa visione allora non possiamo coabitare'. Vivere di sotterfugi... Perché?



Ma ognuno è responsabile delle sue scelte.
Mattia sa che Tebe è così, anche se lei non gli da certo il calendario degli incontri con Man.

Dovrebbe decidere lei per lui?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma ognuno è responsabile delle sue scelte.
> Mattia sa che Tebe è così, anche se lei non gli da certo il calendario degli incontri con Man.
> 
> *Dovrebbe decidere lei per lui*?


lo ha già fatto


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma ognuno è responsabile delle sue scelte.
> Mattia sa che Tebe è così, anche se lei non gli da certo il calendario degli incontri con Man.
> 
> Dovrebbe decidere lei per lui?


Non diciamo cazzate. Un conto è sapere che un giorno potresti essere tradito. Un conto è sapere che la moglie ti sta tradendo e da molto tempo.

Tebe ci ha detto più volte che Mattia si incazza quando lei parla di libertà sessuale... vogliamo credere quindi che a lui starebbe bene sapere di manager?

Non esistono scappatelle senza balle, non ci credo.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma ognuno è responsabile delle sue scelte.
> *Mattia sa che Tebe è così, anche se lei non gli da certo il calendario degli incontri con Man*.
> 
> Dovrebbe decidere lei per lui?


io credo che Mattia sia consapevole solo in parte.... Tebe non ha mai dichiarato fedeltà assoluta  ma io sono convinta che Mattia ci creda nella fedeltà di Tebe


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*gia' so'*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho vissuto in una famiglia che te la raccomando.
> Sono stata violentata
> Soggetta a mobbing
> Vivo in un ambiente lavorativo molto competitivo dove se non produci sei fuori.
> ...


Ma cio' non toglie che sotto l'apparenza di una maschera di ferro ci sai una donna fragile!

Secondo me Nausi,gia' ti dissi questo,non hai bisogno di fare la crocerossina a nessuno,devi prenderti cura di te,stando un pochino sola!
Le persone che hanno sofferto molto nella vita,tendenzialmente tendono a porgere la mano aperta a chi le chiama,punto!

ciao blu


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo ha già fatto



No.
Dopo il tradimento di Mattia, lei gli ha comunicato che il patto di fedeltà era rotto, e che lei sarebbe ritornata alle sue idee.
E che l'avrebbe tradito se ne avesse avuto voglia.

E lui ha deciso di rimanere.

Ne parlano tutt'ora. E lui tutt'ora ha deciso che lei, Tebe, ne vale la pena.


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che Mattia sia consapevole solo in parte.... Tebe non ha mai dichiarato fedeltà assoluta  ma io sono convinta che Mattia ci creda nella fedeltà di Tebe


Ne sono certo pure io.

Credo che se lei si dichiarasse, lui ne morirebbe.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Be*

Un fatto è sospettare la presenza di un'altra verga...un fatto è essere consapevole.....mattia dovrebbe essere messo a conoscenza!!!


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti posso chiedere se con Mattia sti discorsi li avevate mai fatti prima che lui andasse con l'altra?


No.
Io gli ho detto subito che la fedeltà fisica per me non era importante.
Lui invece sosteneva che era comunque una condizione necessaria alla nostra storia.
Ci ho pensato. Ho valutato e ho deciso che potevo sottoscrivere il patto di fedeltà che lui mi chiedeva.
per la prima volta nella vita.
Quindi ho seguito lui. La sua richiesta anche se non la capivo fino in fondo.
Ma quello mi chiedeva. 
E l' ho fatto.

Pensa. Sette anni d fedeltà.
Incredibile.
Non avrei mai creduto di poterlo essere.
E ripeto.
Pur non capendo l'importanza che lui ne dava.

Dopo il tradimento ovviamente, le dinamiche sono cambiate.
E ho dettato le mie regole.
Che lui era libero di accettare o no.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora non sai cosa vuol dire amare una persona tanto da rispettarla...
> 
> Tradisci Mattia ma non tradisci il tuo amante e lo rispetti ?!!
> 
> ...


Il rispetto per me è altro.
Non una trombata.

...hemmm...cosa vuol dire tradisci mattia ma non tradisci il tuo amante?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma cio' non toglie che sotto l'apparenza di una maschera di ferro ci sai una donna fragile!
> 
> Secondo me Nausi,gia' ti dissi questo,non hai bisogno di fare la crocerossina a nessuno,devi prenderti cura di te,stando un pochino sola!
> Le persone che hanno sofferto molto nella vita,tendenzialmente tendono a porgere la mano aperta a chi le chiama,punto!
> ...



Io invece vedo una maschera da delicata ragazzina, e sotto una fibra forte e resistente.
Non mi impedisco di piangere e urlare quando ne ho bisogno.
ma forte è chi va avanti nonostante tutto. Come coraggioso è chi vince le sue paure, non chi non ne ha.
E concordo con te sul fatto che non devo fare la crocerossina con nessuno. Solo che penso che come essere umano, per esserlo, devo riconoscere i miei simili esseri umani ed essere disponibile a loro.
Della serie fai a loro quel che vorresti essere fatto a te.

E sola... sono già stata sola, molto, molto a lungo


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*qualcosa si è rotto*



Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Io gli ho detto subito che la fedeltà fisica per me non era importante.
> Lui invece sosteneva che era comunque una condizione necessaria alla nostra storia.
> Ci ho pensato. Ho valutato e ho deciso che potevo sottoscrivere il patto di fedeltà che lui mi chiedeva.
> ...


Dopo un tradimento subito,mha,chissa perche' ??!


blu


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Oggi quoto tutti gli insospettabili!


Kid no ti prego!
Proprio tu che parli di amore, vedi amore nella storia di Tebe? Per una tortina e un caffè? Ma dai cazzo ma l'amore sarà ben altro spero!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Blu, scusa, 

ho fatto male a non chiedertelo subito.
Che cosa è per te la fragilità? In che cosa la vedi in me?

Altrimenti parlo senza sapere di cosa.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Io gli ho detto subito che la fedeltà fisica per me non era importante.
> Lui invece sosteneva che era comunque una condizione necessaria alla nostra storia.
> Ci ho pensato. Ho valutato e ho deciso che potevo sottoscrivere il patto di fedeltà che lui mi chiedeva.
> ...


Il problema che delle tue regole ne sei a conoscenza solo tu, mettilo al corrente poi ne riparliamo.
è inutile scriverlo e chiederlo, tanto scivolerai il discorso come sempre, approfittando di qualche intervento di qualche amica virtuale.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Farfalla*

Quanto hai ragione...ma non si può convincere chi non vuole esser convinto!!!!:up:


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dopo il tradimento ovviamente, le dinamiche sono cambiate.
> E ho dettato le mie regole.
> Che lui era libero di accettare o no.


Regole o no, tu e Mattia vi lascerete di certo un giorno, perchè avete visioni della vita che prima o poi andranno ad impattare. Tu lo ami? Certo, ma più andrete avanti e più srà una bomba atomica.
Tu a Mattia non puoi dare quello che lui necessità, il minimo che lui necessita suppongo sia la fedeltà, anche se lui ha sbagliato è così.
Adesso state insieme? Bene, ma tu sai bene che che razionalmente due punti di vista inconcigliabili non possono convivere.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Kid no ti prego!
> Proprio tu che parli di amore, vedi amore nella storia di Tebe? Per una tortina e un caffè? Ma dai cazzo ma l'amore sarà ben altro spero!!!!


:up:



oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione...ma non si può convincere chi non vuole esser convinto!!!!:up:


:up:


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Kid no ti prego!
> Proprio tu che parli di amore, vedi amore nella storia di Tebe? Per una tortina e un caffè? Ma dai cazzo ma l'amore sarà ben altro spero!!!!


No no, ma sei pazza, che amore?

E' un valore troppo alto per me per affiancarlo al tradimento.

Ho quotato quel pezzo del "dovrebbe essere sincera", che per me significa ammettere a se stessa che in realtà... non ama nessuno. E non ci sarebbe nulla di male.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nemmeno io Nausi.
> Nemmeno io.
> 
> Perchè tutti. e dico tutti. I miei fidanzati seri. le storie durate anni, non mesi.
> ...


Oh è qua che io ti volevo è qua.!
So benissimo come si sta a credere ad un ideale e poi trovarsi truffati proprio dal proclamatore di certi ideali.
Come si sta a scoprire che chi si spertica a dire sono sincera poi ti calunnina beceramente alle spalle.

Ora io ti vedo così come tante donne che ho conosciuto.
Conosci Mattia.
Ti dici, ok desso basta mattane, metto la testa a posto.
E infatti sette anni è durata la tua fedeltà.
Poi scopri che tutto il tuo essere fedele non ti ha preservata dal tradimento.
Allora una si dice...ma vafanculo eh? Ma chi me lo fa fare? A che scopo? E perchè?

Mattia bene o male sa che c'è un prezzo da pagare.
Il traditore non può certo chiedere fedeltà al suo partner eh?
Può solo chiedere di essere riammesso alla corte del tuo cuore come l'ultimo dei servitori.

Vedi Tebe:
Io credo in Dio.
Ma ti giuro che la mia fede è stata sempre messa a dura prova proprio dal comportamento delle "brave persone" che vanno a messa tutte le domeniche...
Mi sono ritrovato così difronte a Dio...o Dio mio...ma se questi sono i "santi" che saranno mai i malvagi?

Fatalità poi le cosidette "non brave persone" mi hanno conquistato.

Pensiamoci a queste persone che hanno tanto cuore e non hanno una facciata di perbenismo del cazzo da salvaguardare.

Manager è solo un giochino...un relax...non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore...ma molto con l'ironia sull'amore...

Quell'ironia che guardandoci negli occhi ci salva...no?
Per un momento pensavamo d'esserci cascati pure noi e invece eccoci qui nella nostra sporca vita di porci e puttane...XD.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Porca vacca hai detto la prima cosa giusta.....mi ha copiato magari?


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gia' lo dissi Nausi è una donna fragile,Tebe è invaghita di quell'amore maturo che non sapeva neppure esistesse prima,Lort è uno che tradisce perche' lo fa star bene nel senso,si sente appagato e desiderato.
> Ma pero' a voi la potete raccontare come vi pare...
> 
> Qui Circe racconta di come l'eventuale moglie dell'amante di Tebina si possa sentire,allora *perche' Tebina e il suo amante che mi sembra si amino e condividano emozioni forti non si mettono assieme per tutta la vita?*
> ...


Semplicemente perchè Tebina e Manager *non* si amano.
Per quanto siano forti le emozioni condivise in motel


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi scopare da giovani e single toglie il tradimento di mezzo, come la mela toglie il malanno.
> E come al solito per scrivere qualcosa non vai oltre quello che può essere un tradimento "per sbaglio" un tradimento seriale.
> 
> Io non ho scritto che avevo intenzione di risposarmi un'altra donna, ho scritto che forse per ritornare ad amare come amavo una volta, avrei dovuto avere accanto un'altra donna, e ribadisco il forse.
> ...


beh per la mia esperienza il fatto di essermi sposato a 36 anni dopo essermi tolto tutti gli sfizi anche con vere zoccole che al compimento dei 18 anni avrebbero portato nelle trombate anche le loro figlie, m'ha fortificato da un lato e schifato dall'altro ed estendo senza problemi tale assunto anche per tutti gli altri che magari non hanno avuto tale culo nella vita...

cosa evado su mia moglie? che vuoi sapere il suo codice fiscale?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Porca vacca hai detto la prima cosa giusta.....mi ha copiato magari?


mi avrai dato l 'ispirazione... 


Maurizo


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti contraddici..una volta hai scritto..guai anche prendere un caffe'o cenare assieme...ora vi imboccate le tortine..ahahahhh...dai Tebe..lo devi dichiarare ..nessuno ti mangia...
> 
> non sono fagiane ma emerite troie...e non scandalizzatevi..perche'una donna che sente il bisogno di farsi scopare da un'uomo che  ha moglie e figli...senza offesa Tebina...ovvio tu lo sai benissimo:mrgreen:


Una tortina mangiata sopra il letto di un motel ha la stessa valenza per te di una cena al ristorante con l'amante?


Minchia Lothar...


----------



## geko (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.
> Dopo il tradimento di Mattia, lei gli ha comunicato che il patto di fedeltà era rotto, e che lei sarebbe ritornata alle sue idee.
> E che l'avrebbe tradito se ne avesse avuto voglia.
> 
> ...



Parliamo di cose diverse.

Tebe ritiene di non tradire. Mattia ritiene la scopata extra un tradimento. Sanno entrambi di avere visioni differenti della situazione.

Stando così le cose, non si tratterebbe di tradimento se Tebe dicesse: "Mattì, io stasera torno più tardi perché mi vedo con Manager al motel 'tromba che ti passa', pensa tu alla cena. Ti amo! Cia'." 
e Mattia rispondesse: "Oook! Ricordati di portare fuori la spazzatura che 'sta settimana tocca a te eh!".

Invece lei glielo tiene nascosto, perché sa che la cosa NON andrebbe esattamente così. E una menzogna, a casa mia, resta una menzogna...


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Noto dei piccoli ma costanti miglioramenti.......avanti così.....vediamo dai....!!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

C'è una Tebe in ogni donna..........



leggevo e pensavo..........



meno male che non c'è un Tubarao in ogni uomo......


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè Tebina e Manager *non* si amano.
> Per quanto siano forti le emozioni condivise in motel


non vi trovate nemmeno simpatici?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose diverse.
> 
> Tebe ritiene di non tradire. Mattia ritiene la scopata extra un tradimento. Sanno entrambi di avere visioni differenti della situazione.
> 
> ...



Geko, hai fatto tana, ma tanto non risponde, cambia sempre discorso in questi casi, preferisce defilare.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Tuburao*

Ma c'è un oscuro in ogni donna....!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Guarda, io sono sempre stato lasciato nella vita. Ho mollato giusto una delle mie prime ragazze perchè era 'na cozza e davvero contro ogni tentazione. Non scherzo, molte mi hanno mollato perchè ero "troppo buono".
> ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Ragazzi*

Ma tebe è una paracula.....ha bisogno di raccontarsi storie perchè non vuol sentirsi troppo trioia dai..non ci vuole troppo a capire..questione di retaggi,di mentalità.....!!!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma c'è un oscuro in ogni donna....!!:rotfl:


Hahahahah  Grande.

Mi fermo qui, altrimenti con due post due svaccamo pure stò thread che invece mi stà piacendo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, ma sei pazza, che amore?
> 
> E' un valore troppo alto per me per affiancarlo al tradimento.
> 
> Ho quotato quel pezzo del "dovrebbe essere sincera", che per me significa ammettere a se stessa che in realtà... non ama nessuno. E non ci sarebbe nulla di male.


Invece lui intendeva che deve essere sincera nell'ammettere che è ammmooooorreeeeee


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma c'è un oscuro in ogni donna....!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mamamama e sono io che me la racconto? ma mi facci il piacere!!! fai leggere a tua moglie!! e fai decidere a lei se vale la pena di leggerci e farsi leggere.
> E poi scrivono devi confessare!! non ti abrogare il diritto di prendere una decisione che compete ad entrambi.
> 
> Ma mi facciii il piacere !!!
> ...


E pensa Ultimo che lui rivendica perfino il diritto di leggere i sms del cellulare di sua moglie eh? Ciò ha diritto perchè è sua moglie eh?
La femmina come proprietà...capisci?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

dietro ogni donna è più esplicativo....!!


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> dietro ogni donna è più esplicativo....!!



peggio ancora.... 

:bacio:
Oscurella... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebe, saresti coerente solo se vivessi con qualcuno che condivide la tua stessa visione di coppia. Capisci? Non puoi costringere Mattia a non considerare le trombate in motel con Manager un tradimento solo perché non è così per te.
> Lui ha la sua percezione del tradimento ed il tuo non ammettere che stai tradendo il tuo compagno perché, appunto, stai tradendo la sua concezione di coppia, si chiama disonestà intellettuale...
> 
> Le 'regole' dovrebbero essere condivise da entrambi, altrimenti è dittatura. Tu dici 'è così e ti adegui', io direi 'è così, se non abbiamo la stessa visione allora non possiamo coabitare'. Vivere di sotterfugi... Perché?


Capisco il tuo discorso ma Mattia ha avuto libera scelta di accettare o no le nuove regole.
Avrei potuto stare zitta e non dirgli nulla.
Sarei stata più libera di farmi gli affari miei, non trovi?
Ottimo per una traditrice.
Avrei potuto vivere di prepotenza.
E invece. Per il rispetto e l'amore che ho per lui.
Gli ho detto che il patto era rotto.
Che non mi sentivo di portarlo avanti.
Che magari non avrebbe portato a niente ma magari si.
Lui ha accettato. 
Quindi Geko.
Ho detto al mio compagno che non sarò più in grado di promettere fedeltà, avendo il coraggio di dire una cosa grave per la coppia.
Ma non potevo fare altrimenti.
La mia _disonestà intellettuale_ mi impedisce di promettere fedeltà se non la sento.

Non faccio cadere mondi in testa.
Non mi professo santa.
Sai esattamente chi hai davanti. E puoi scegliere.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto:up:
> Per questo gli ho chiesto cos'è per lui l'amore, perchè io nei tuoi atteggiamenti l'amore non lo vedo.....



be'gia'il fatto che ne parli con tanto entusiasmo qualcosa vuole dire,poi cara Farfalla e'vero che io leggo poco e in fretta,ma nel blog descrive non un ''fredda''scopata tra amanti e via..ma c'e'moltooooo di piu'...
Poi forse hai ragione tu,io ho un concetto diverso forse...quando sono''stato''(perche'finito e per ora non ripreso..)con quella sposata,mi stupivo dei suoi dubbi sul coinvolgimento.
Io non posso di certo amare chi alla sera entra in un letto e presumo scopi,il legittimo partner..mi stupisce tutto l''amore''che mostra Tebe...


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tebe è una paracula.....ha bisogno di raccontarsi storie perchè non vuol sentirsi troppo trioia dai..non ci vuole troppo a capire..questione di retaggi,di mentalità.....!!!


spezzo una lancia nel costato di Tebe....ahahahahah

non e' l'unica che qua nun ce sta a passa' da troja e se passa e ripassa mani de pittura pe' camuffarse...

e' un vero e proprio sport...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh anche su questo la penso all'opposto e cioe' che se tu furbescamente ti sollazzassi e levassi tutti gli sfizi prima de sposarte, alla fedelta' c'arriveresti in scioltezza, anziche' da represso tipico che svalvola solo perche' gliela fanno annusare e la trombatina extra, se arriva, se trasforma ipso facto in un legame destabilizzante per il tuo matrimonio...
> 
> e qua e' pieno, compreso te che co' na trombata di ripicca parlavi gia' de lassa' tu moje e risposarte co' quell'altra...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Che mentalità retrò,,,AGAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Come il nonno che imprecava contro la Merlin perchè lui sognava di festeggiare il mio diciottesimo compleanno con un certo battesimo....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Alla fedeltà c'arriveresti in scioltezza....

AHAHAHAHAHAAH
Si ci arrivo anch'io scioltissimo...quando non el me tira pì...AHAHAHAHAHA...

Infatti il giorno dopo che sei sposato...
Le altre donne smettono di essere affascinanti per te....AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

Ma alcuni magari dicono...solo dopo sposato posso provare a capire cosa significa ogni tanto cambiare il menù no?

ahahahahahaahahah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose diverse.
> 
> Tebe ritiene di non tradire. Mattia ritiene la scopata extra un tradimento. Sanno entrambi di avere visioni differenti della situazione.
> 
> ...


... già. Anche io ho dichiarato che il patto di fedeltà è rotto. Ma so che per mio marito la mia infedeltà, anche solo fisica, sarebbe devastante, e sebbene lui mi abbia tradito, non potrei essergli infedele non tenendo conto di questo. Sarebbe, il mio, un tradimento pari al suo, il pan per focaccia. E se domani tradissi, addurre il suo tradimento a giustificazione sarebbe una supercazzola.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'vecchio.....allora io???


Ma per Mattia siete e sono pure io, tutti da rottamare:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> spezzo una lancia nel costato di Tebe....ahahahahah
> 
> non e' l'unica che qua nun ce sta a passa' da troja e se passa e ripassa mani de pittura pe' camuffarse...
> 
> ...



hai ragione..non e'l'unica troia Tebe...poverina...pero'della vernice ne deve mettre tanta....ahahahahahahhaah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> p.s Chiara? Non l'ho mica ancora capita quella donna ;-)
> 
> blu



già, mio caro blu

perchè io _mi scrivo _poco
preferisco utilizzare le mie energie per vivere che per convincere Stermy ;-)))))
understatement sempre e comunque

se dovessi descrivermi: tutto quello che pianto lo coltivo

ho piantato un matrimonio? lo coltivo
ho piantato amicizie particolari con altri uomini? le coltivo

mi considero abbastanza impegnativa
mi considero fortunata
riesco a stare da sola, però mi piace stare in compagnia

a volte mi incazzo con tutti ( e con me stessa)
a volte piango, ma in solitudine
(credo che questo lo facciano sia i fedeli che gli infedeli)


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rileggi bene.... non rispondere solo su quello che ti conviene cumbà!


Embè lui fa sempre così no?
E' la sua dissonanza cognitiva no?
Vede il mondo come chi guida un carroarmato...solo attraverso la sua feritoia...
E si è autoconvinto di essere un uomo di ampie vedute no?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è una Tebe in ogni donna..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E qui ti sbagli......:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Adoro*

Adoro le donne da rottamare.......fatevi avanti cazzo!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma per Mattia siete e sono pure io, tutti da rottamare:mrgreen:


Ma quanti anni ha Mattia :scared:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso ma Mattia ha avuto libera scelta di accettare o no le nuove regole.
> Avrei potuto stare zitta e non dirgli nulla.
> Sarei stata più libera di farmi gli affari miei, non trovi?
> Ottimo per una traditrice.
> ...


La domanda era un'altra, non fare la furba, continui a non rispondere mettilo a conoscenza dell' altra tua storia poi ne riparliamo, dire di non essere fedele è un conto farlo è un altro, la certezza con i dubbi prende tutto un altro aspetto.

Maurizio


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa Ultimo che lui rivendica perfino il diritto di leggere i sms del cellulare di sua moglie eh? Ciò ha diritto perchè è sua moglie eh?
> La femmina come proprietà...capisci?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


ma quale moglie come proprieta', fesso...

piu' che altro per constatare se la fiducia e' ben riposta...

poi manco e' necessario perche' capita che avendo cellulari identici ce li scambiamo pe' sbajo...

percio' tappo vedi di annartene che co' me' raccoglierai sempre tanta di quella merda che aggiunta a quella che te ritrovi in casa tra un po' te sovrastera'...

ahahahahah

e nun ce manca molto a dire il cero...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no. La fedeltà nasce se tu una persona la ami o meno. Se quella persona non la ami puoi essere più o meno represso o anche aver scopato tutto il mondo, è difficile che tu rimanga fedele comunque. Poi oh, a prescindere da tutto, se poi uno non è innamorato e gli piace tanto la gnugna, c'è proprio poco da fare.


Vero.:up::up::up::up::up:
Lo scopersi al pranzo del mio matrimonio, a causa della testimone di nozze...
Una vita passata a tentare di redimermi...
Forse a sto giro ce la faccio...
Perchè ad una ho promesso...tu sarai l'ultima!:up::up::up:

Direi che....
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Sono tardone io e immaturo...
Mi ci sono voluti 18 anni di botte di allegria...per capire che forse anch'io posso vivere un po' da sposato seriamente no?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Kid no ti prego!
> Proprio tu che parli di amore, vedi amore nella storia di Tebe? Per una tortina e un caffè? Ma dai cazzo ma l'amore sarà ben altro spero!!!!


Se portavo le fragole eravamo già all'altare?:scared:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebe, saresti coerente solo se vivessi con qualcuno che condivide la tua stessa visione di coppia. Capisci? Non puoi costringere Mattia a non considerare le trombate in motel con Manager un tradimento solo perché non è così per te.
> Lui ha la sua percezione del tradimento ed il tuo non ammettere che stai tradendo il tuo compagno perché, appunto, stai tradendo la sua concezione di coppia, si chiama disonestà intellettuale...
> 
> Le 'regole' dovrebbero essere condivise da entrambi, altrimenti è dittatura. Tu dici 'è così e ti adegui', io direi 'è così, se non abbiamo la stessa visione allora non possiamo coabitare'. Vivere di sotterfugi... Perché?


Corri ragazzo vai...
E non sposarti mai...
Regole: se fa cosa dice la moglie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma kid...sai qual'è il tuo errore...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho vissuto in una famiglia che te la raccomando.
> Sono stata violentata
> Soggetta a mobbing
> Vivo in un ambiente lavorativo molto competitivo dove se non produci sei fuori.
> ...


Ma stai andando benissimo!
Dai non giustificarti...:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > So che sei ironico: ma hai un'idea proprio strampalata del matrimonio.......
> ...


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso ma Mattia ha avuto libera scelta di accettare o no le nuove regole.
> Avrei potuto stare zitta e non dirgli nulla.
> Sarei stata più libera di farmi gli affari miei, non trovi?
> Ottimo per una traditrice.
> ...


si' pero' approfittando della sua debolezza o del suo bisogno di te perche' magari e' solo uno smidollato e dipendente emotivamente nun e' che te poj tanto vanta'....ahahahah

anche perche' l'ex carnefice ma ora vittima, prima o poi te diventara' pure ex-vittima...

ed il botto puo' essere anche tragico se la merda ingurgitata la riterra' eccessiva...

non ci fare stare in pensiero...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tebe è una paracula.....ha bisogno di raccontarsi storie perchè non vuol sentirsi troppo trioia dai..non ci vuole troppo a capire..questione di retaggi,di mentalità.....!!!


AHAHAHAHAHA
Adoro la sua paraculaggine...
E faccio palp palp benedicendo le sue chiappetine disegnate da giugiari:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non faccio cadere mondi in testa.
> Non mi professo santa.
> Sai esattamente chi hai davanti. E puoi scegliere.


Nel remake di Sangue e Arena, uno dei film più insulsi della storia del cinema (non Sangue e Arena ma il remake) c'era stò torero, bello, figo, bravo che appena comincia ad avere successo, lascia la sua fidanzata storica e si mette con un'arrapantissima Sharon Stone, nota sciupamaschi. Quando però arriva un altro torero, ancora più bello, ancora più figo, ancora più bravo, lei lo molla come un bambacione. C'è la scena in cui all'uscita del ristorante lei lo molla come una salame e sale nella macchina del torero nuovo. Il torero vecchio la insegue e le dice: Sei una grandissima puttana. Lei lo guarda come solo Sharon Stone può guardarti e gli dice: 'zzo vuoi, l'hai sempre saputo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'gia'il fatto che ne parli con tanto entusiasmo qualcosa vuole dire,poi cara Farfalla e'vero che io leggo poco e in fretta,ma nel blog descrive non un '*'fredda''*scopata tra amanti e via..ma c'e'moltooooo di piu'...
> Poi forse hai ragione tu,io ho un concetto diverso forse...quando sono''stato''(perche'finito e per ora non ripreso..)con quella sposata,mi stupivo dei suoi dubbi sul coinvolgimento.
> Io non posso di certo amare chi alla sera entra in un letto e presumo scopi,il legittimo partner..mi stupisce tutto l''amore''che mostra Tebe...


Ma che senso ha fare una "fredda" scopata. Da un'amante mi aspetto una scopata molto ma molto calda, altrimenti perde lo scopo


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quale moglie come proprieta', fesso...
> 
> piu' che altro per constatare se la fiducia e' ben riposta...
> 
> ...


Ultimo dai...AHAHAHAHAHAH...a sto giro annaspa il troll...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
Eccolo senti come frigge...
Spider dove sei? AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma tebe a me è simpatica....................................!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Regole o no, tu e Mattia vi lascerete di certo un giorno, perchè avete visioni della vita che prima o poi andranno ad impattare. Tu lo ami? Certo, ma più andrete avanti e più srà una bomba atomica.
> Tu a Mattia non puoi dare quello che lui necessità, il minimo che lui necessita suppongo sia la fedeltà, anche se lui ha sbagliato è così.
> Adesso state insieme? Bene, ma tu sai bene che che razionalmente due punti di vista inconcigliabili non possono convivere.


daniele, per la prima _ti vedo. 

_
Hai ragione. Abbiamo punti di vista sui fondamentali e non solo sulla fedeltà inconciliabili.
Hai visto giusto.
Io e lui siamo proprio diversi, ma su tutto.
Eppure siamo insieme da molti. Molti anni. 
Ne abbiamo viste di ogni davvero.
E ci siamo fatti male.
Ce ne facciamo ancora. ma...
E' la nostra coppia.
Le nostre dinamiche.
Le nostre condivisioni.
Che molti non capiscono.
La sua famiglia per esempio. Non ci capisce, perchè vede cose e comportamenti che per loro sono fuori dal mondo.

E mio suocero.
Uomo di un ignoranza da spavento. Con cui ho conflitti perenni e scontri molto duri.
Non più tardi di qualche mese fa mi ha detto questa cosa.
Tebe, non avrei scommesso un centesimo su te e mio figlio. Nessuno di noi lo avrebbe fatto. Eppure siete qui.
Sono contento per mio figlio perchè VI fate felici.


Non lo so se un giorno la mia coppia esploderà.
Non lo so.
Però so che io e mattia siamo sempre in evoluzione. Singolarmente e in coppia.
Questo potrà portare ad un sacco di variabili non credi?
Compreso che io ritorni fedele.
O che lui diventi un traditore.

A quel punto creeremo altre dinamiche forse.
Che potrebbero anche non vederci insieme.

Daniele.
Grazie per quello che hai scritto.
E ti appovo


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che senso ha fare una "fredda" scopata. Da un'amante mi aspetto una scopata molto ma molto calda, altrimenti perde lo scopo


Farfalla..spero sia il caldo.....intendevo che descrive una coppia che fa'l'amore..non un'uomo e una donna che scopano..ok???


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Che mentalità retrò,,,AGAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Come il nonno che imprecava contro la Merlin perchè lui sognava di festeggiare il mio diciottesimo compleanno con un certo battesimo....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> 
> ...


Nel mio caso i presupposti so' stati mejo, invece guardando la storia della tua vita che da ex segaiolo seminarista ti sei sposato la prima che hai rimediato e tu' moje idem, il primo che ha rimorchiato per uscira dalla sua famiglia de campagnoli, nun e' che ce voleva er mago Oronzo pe' prevederte na' riuscita de matrimonio de merda come infatti e' avvenuto al punto d'arriva' alla separazione poi virata in separazione in casa... 

solo che quello che te frega e' anche il voler ciulare ma il non poterlo fare per mancanza de materia prima gratuita, se nun metti mano ar portafogli co' le mignotte...

ma vedi d'annartene, va'...(e 2)...

ahahahahahah


----------



## geko (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso ma Mattia ha avuto libera scelta di accettare o no le nuove regole.
> Avrei potuto stare zitta e non dirgli nulla.
> Sarei stata più libera di farmi gli affari miei, non trovi?
> Ottimo per una traditrice.
> ...



Tebina, sai che tipo sono ed il mio 'disonestà intellettuale' non devi prenderlo come un'offesa.

Non sei intellettualmente disonesta perché lo tradisci, sei intellettualmente disonesta quando dici che il tuo non è tradimento. Il tradimento è una "cosa" che riguarda la coppia, e siete tu e lui, non tu e basta. Dal momento in cui lui la pensa in maniera diversa da te, lo stai tradendo a tutti gli effetti. 

Tu sai che non puoi permetterti di dirgli che vai in motel con Manager perché non reagirebbe bene, ti limiti ad omettere, ma sappiamo tutt'e due che per lui l'omissione, in questo caso, equivale alla menzogna. 

Onestà per me è anche dire le cose nel momento stesso in cui accadono. Posso capire una coppia che decide di esistere senza l'esclusività fisica (non la condivido, ma posso concepirla), ma non riesco proprio a definire 'coppia' un legame in cui manca la sincerità... E' un mio limite.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*A ste*

A stermy sei tremendo però.....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Ieri sera mi sono fermata a pag.3....ora siete a pag 37...
Ma cazzo dormite la notte? lavorate la mattina? :mrgreen:


Chi me lo fa un suto della situazione? :carneval:
Allora, siamo tutte un po' zoccole alla tebe, oppure no?


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> spezzo una lancia nel costato di Tebe....ahahahahah
> 
> non e' l'unica che qua nun ce sta a passa' da troja e se passa e ripassa mani de pittura pe' camuffarse...
> 
> ...


No dai! Il costato no!!!!

Comunque entrambi fate un errore di fondo.
Io non mi sento troia, mi sento solo libera.

Opinioni no?
:mrgreen:

flap flap


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*MA*

io sento parlare di zoccole ma nessuna si propone......come cazzo funziona???:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè lui fa sempre così no?
> E' la sua dissonanza cognitiva no?
> Vede il mondo come chi guida un carroarmato...solo attraverso la sua feritoia...
> E si è autoconvinto di essere un uomo di ampie vedute no?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


cojone io nun me spaccio per uno dalle larghe vedute ma piuttosto per uno che s'e' scelto la visuale che riteneva migliore per lui e fino a mo' er panorama nun delude....

ahahahahahah

se te invece hai come panorama una discarica, la colpa nun e' del padreterno ma solo tua perche' sei una chiavica e una discarica e' il tuo posto ideale...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi sono fermata a pag.3....ora siete a pag 37...
> Ma cazzo dormite la notte? lavorate la mattina? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono un po' zoccola, ma in modo diverso da Tebe.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Stermy*

Aridaje!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni ha Mattia :scared:


Diciamo più di quindici in meno di manager....

sono pedofila....:mrgreen:

l'ho preso che andava ancora all'università il mattia...facendogli poi pure la tesi


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono un po' zoccola, ma in modo diverso da Tebe.


Mmm...
Dunque il senso di queste 37 pagine?
Circe che dice?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cojone io nun me spaccio per uno dalle larghe vedute ma piuttosto per uno che s'e' scelto la visuale che riteneva migliore per lui e fino a mo' er panorama nun delude....
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


NO...ahahahahaah
Da perfetto bolscevico...
Dici: AHAHAHAHAH...la mia visione è l'unica giusta...
Tutte quelle degli altri sono sbagliate...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

E ti rode da morire...
Che quelli come me....
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Si fanno la franca...


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo dai...AHAHAHAHAHAH...a sto giro annaspa il troll...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
> Eccolo senti come frigge...
> Spider dove sei? AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...


troll ce sara' tu padre...informate, magari nun coincide manco er dna...

ahahahahah

cos'e' te rode che pure tu' moje te legge le figure di merda che fate vedendo le fotografie che ve scattano?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' approfittando della sua debolezza o del suo bisogno di te perche' magari e' solo uno smidollato e dipendente emotivamente nun e' che te poj tanto vanta'....ahahahah
> 
> anche perche' l'ex carnefice ma ora vittima, prima o poi te diventara' pure ex-vittima...
> 
> ...


Sono passati più di tre anni ora e non è più debole.
Infatti affrontiamo molto questo discorso della mia non fedeltà.
Più di prima.

Vediamo come va a finire.


Non posso promettergli fedeltà se non la sento mi dispiace. Nemmeno per tenerlo vicino.

Non gli mento su questo. E lui lo sa.
E sa anche che se mi dicesse 
O prometti fedeltà o ti lascio.
Mi farei lasciare.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tebe a me è simpatica....................................!!!:mrgreen:


flap flap

Ovvio. Ho le mutande biricchine!!!


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...ahahahahaah
> Da perfetto bolscevico...
> Dici: AHAHAHAHAH...la mia visione è l'unica giusta...
> Tutte quelle degli altri sono sbagliate...
> ...


piu' che altro rispondo per gli altri perche' co' te l'unica e' tirare lo sciacquone e farte ciao con la manina augurandote buon viaggio verso l'adriatico...

ahahahahah

A ME, LA VISIONE CHE HO IMPOSTATO FINORA SI E' RIVELATA GIUSTA, LA TUA NO E BACIAME ER CULO!

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Tebe*

Io però ancora non ho visto nulla.....!!:mexican:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono passati più di tre anni ora e non è più debole.
> Infatti affrontiamo molto questo discorso della mia non fedeltà.
> Più di prima.
> 
> ...


secondo me non potra' durare tanto sta sonnolenza....

prima o poi se svejera' e sara' un macello proprio perche' stai comprimendo sempre di piu' la molla nella sua testa...

io t'ho avvertito poi fa' tu...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Pensieri sparsi, un pò come mi vengono, manco ce l'ho ben chiaro quello che voglio scrivere.

Parlo facendo i nomi Tebe e Mattia, ma ovviamente  più che altro parlo in generale.

Se una donna, dopo un mio tradimento, mi dovesse dire: da oggi cambiano le regole, poi stà, a me e alla mia intelligenza, amore, sensibilità, ___________ (mettete quello che vi pare al posto dei trattini) fare i conti. Mattia e Tebe stanno ancora insieme. E questo è un fatto. E, a meno che Tebe non lo tenga ammanettato al letto, ci stà anche per sua scelta, ha pesato le sue cose, e la bilancia ha detto Tebe. Ma penso anche che Mattia non sia un coglione, conosce bene la sua donna e penso abbia compreso bene le sue parole: Da oggi cambiano le regole. Se dovesse un giorno scoprire di Manager non mi può fare la parte di quello che casca dal pero. Lo stesso discorso vale per lei: andare da Mattia e fargli sapere di manager, mi suonerebbe da bastardi più che da onesti, una bastardata gratuita.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebina, sai che tipo sono ed il mio 'disonestà intellettuale' non devi prenderlo come un'offesa.
> 
> Non sei intellettualmente disonesta perché lo tradisci, *sei intellettualmente disonesta quando dici che il tuo non è tradimento.* Il tradimento è una "cosa" che riguarda la coppia, e siete tu e lui, non tu e basta. Dal momento in cui lui la pensa in maniera diversa da te, lo stai tradendo a tutti gli effetti.
> 
> ...


Gekino tranquillo, ti leggo bene e non mi sento offesa da te.
Hai sinaspi funzionanti che rispetto lo sai.

Ti rispondo solo sul neretto perchè ritengo sa la partenza per tutto.
Io dico che non è tradimento, perchè davvero non lo sento come un tradimento.
Non posso provare cose che non provo. O sentire cose che non sento.
Quindi tutto il resto...davvero non lo capisco.

Non sto trovando scusanti e che davvero forse è un mio limite.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Io gli ho detto subito che la fedeltà fisica per me non era importante.
> Lui invece sosteneva che era comunque una condizione necessaria alla nostra storia.
> Ci ho pensato. Ho valutato e ho deciso che potevo sottoscrivere il patto di fedeltà che lui mi chiedeva.
> ...


Cioè, quindi si, sto discorso l'avete affrontato all'inizio. E quindi siccome lui è venuto meno a quello che poneva come conditio sine qua non, tu non ti senti più obbligata a nulla. Il punto, però, è che lui mi pare d'aver capito di infedeltà tua non ne vuol sentir parlare. Cioè, tu lo tradisci veramente, e lui pensa che scherzi. O che non fai sul serio comunque. In questo senso c'è molta ambiguità, non in quello che dici tu, ma in quello che crede lui.


----------



## geko (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nel remake di Sangue e Arena, uno dei film più insulsi della storia del cinema (non Sangue e Arena ma il remake) c'era stò torero, bello, figo, bravo che appena comincia ad avere successo, lascia la sua fidanzata storica e si mette con un'arrapantissima Sharon Stone, nota sciupamaschi. Quando però arriva un altro torero, ancora più bello, ancora più figo, ancora più bravo, lei lo molla come un bambacione. C'è la scena in cui all'uscita del ristorante lei lo molla come una salame e sale nella macchina del torero nuovo. Il torero vecchio la insegue e le dice: Sei una grandissima puttana. Lei lo guarda come solo Sharon Stone può guardarti e gli dice: 'zzo vuoi, l'hai sempre saputo


Hahaha! Ossessione d'amore era il titolo italiano. Mi sa che io e te li abbiamo visti tutti i film più insulsi della storia del cinema. Una vaccata colossale, per restare in tema!


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma kid...sai qual'è il tuo errore...
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi sono fermata a pag.3....ora siete a pag 37...
> Ma cazzo dormite la notte? lavorate la mattina? :mrgreen:


Mi stavo chiedendo più o meno lo stesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensieri sparsi, un pò come mi vengono, manco ce l'ho ben chiaro quello che voglio scrivere.
> 
> Parlo facendo i nomi Tebe e Mattia, ma ovviamente  più che altro parlo in generale.
> 
> Se una donna, dopo un mio tradimento, mi dovesse dire: da oggi cambiano le regole, poi stà, a me e alla mia intelligenza, amore, sensibilità, ___________ (mettete quello che vi pare al posto dei trattini) fare i conti. Mattia e Tebe stanno ancora insieme. E questo è un fatto. E, a meno che Tebe non lo tenga ammanettato al letto, ci stà anche per sua scelta, ha pesato le sue cose, e la bilancia ha detto Tebe. Ma penso anche che Mattia non sia un coglione, conosce bene la sua donna e penso abbia compreso bene le sue parole: Da oggi cambiano le regole. Se dovesse un giorno scoprire di Manager non mi può fare la parte di quello che casca dal pero. Lo stesso discorso vale per lei: andare da Mattia e fargli sapere di manager, mi suonerebbe da bastardi più che da onesti, una bastardata gratuita.



Concordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gekino tranquillo, ti leggo bene e non mi sento offesa da te.
> Hai sinaspi funzionanti che rispetto lo sai.
> 
> Ti rispondo solo sul neretto perchè ritengo sa la partenza per tutto.
> ...


potresti dire che Mattia non lo sentirebbe come tradimento? perchè è questo il punto, tu sei infedele a lui, non a te stessa.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, quindi si, sto discorso l'avete affrontato all'inizio. E quindi siccome lui è venuto meno a quello che poneva come conditio sine qua non, tu non ti senti più obbligata a nulla. Il punto, però, è che lui mi pare d'aver capito di infedeltà tua non ne vuol sentir parlare. Cioè, tu lo tradisci veramente, e lui pensa che scherzi. O che non fai sul serio comunque. In questo senso c'è molta ambiguità, non in quello che dici tu, ma in quello che crede lui.



Mattia sa benissimo che non scherzo.
E sono anche certa che abbia sospetti.

Infatti non più tardi di ieri sera mi ha detto che mi perdona solo un tradimento.
Ridendo. ma era serio.

Un avviso in sostanza...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> troll ce sara' tu padre...informate, magari nun coincide manco er dna...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


No mia moglie ride e dice che rassa de angagno quel teron lì
ahahahaahahahahaah


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè Tebina e Manager *non* si amano.
> Per quanto siano forti le emozioni condivise in motel


Era pittosto metaforico...


blu


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia sa benissimo che non scherzo.
> E sono anche certa che abbia sospetti.
> 
> Infatti non più tardi di ieri sera mi ha detto che mi perdona solo un tradimento.
> ...


Ma giustamente lui può perdonarti solo un tradimento, quello che lui ha fatto a te, poi dopo sarebbero cazzi pempioni alla grande!!!


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensieri sparsi, un pò come mi vengono, manco ce l'ho ben chiaro quello che voglio scrivere.
> 
> Parlo facendo i nomi Tebe e Mattia, ma ovviamente  più che altro parlo in generale.
> 
> Se una donna, dopo un mio tradimento, mi dovesse dire: da oggi cambiano le regole, poi stà, a me e alla mia intelligenza, amore, sensibilità, ___________ (mettete quello che vi pare al posto dei trattini) fare i conti. Mattia e Tebe stanno ancora insieme. E questo è un fatto. E, a meno che Tebe non lo tenga ammanettato al letto, ci stà anche per sua scelta, ha pesato le sue cose, e la bilancia ha detto Tebe. Ma penso anche che Mattia non sia un coglione, conosce bene la sua donna e penso abbia compreso bene le sue parole: Da oggi cambiano le regole. Se dovesse un giorno scoprire di Manager non mi può fare la parte di quello che casca dal pero. Lo stesso discorso vale per lei: andare da Mattia e fargli sapere di manager, mi suonerebbe da bastardi più che da onesti, una bastardata gratuita.


per me non funziona affatto cosi'....

Mattia potrebbe essere poco lucido perche' e' alla stregua di un tossico e quando scoprira' che si e' iniettato per anni in vena merda e non nutella, potrebbe esplodere con conseguenze imprevedibili....

ma voi pensate che chi ammazza pe' ste robe e finisce nei TG sia pazzo?

se domani...

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia sa benissimo che non scherzo.
> E sono anche certa che abbia sospetti.
> 
> Infatti non più tardi di ieri sera mi ha detto che mi perdona solo un tradimento.
> ...


Che bello l'amore... :unhappy:

Ha sospetti, la avvisa, dice che perdonerà solo uno... Se non lo vive come un tradimento, ditemi voi cos'è.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> piu' che altro rispondo per gli altri perche' co' te l'unica e' tirare lo sciacquone e farte ciao con la manina augurandote buon viaggio verso l'adriatico...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


AHAHHAHHAHAHAHAH
Ma guarda che tutti hanno la loro visione del mondo eh?
COngeniale a loro no?
Infatti tanti problemi di coppia si hanno perchè lui la vede in un modo e lei in un'altro...
In genere però si tende a barare...e si dice...ok accetto la tua visione purchè la pianti no?
Quindi sappilo quando tua moglie ti dà ragione...è solo per farti stare zitto, non perchè l'hai convinta...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia sa benissimo che non scherzo.
> E sono anche certa che abbia sospetti.
> 
> Infatti non più tardi di ieri sera mi ha detto che mi perdona solo un tradimento.
> ...


Ha sospetti, non vuol dire che è certo. Cioè, mi spiego: io penso che tu saresti davvero onesta se gli dicessi che lo tradisci già, e che per te non è tradimento e blablabla. Se lo lasci semplicemente sospettare no, anche se poi lui mette le mani avanti e ti dice che, eventualmente, te ne perdonerebbe uno. Ma dall'ipotesi alla realtà, c'è un mare di differenza.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No mia moglie ride e dice che rassa de angagno quel teron lì
> ahahahaahahahahaah


beh a dir la verita' nun ce servivano altri vostri attestati de sciroccamenti casalinghi...

de materiale ce ne stava gia' in abbondanza...

ahahahahahah

che manicomio...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ha sospetti, non vuol dire che è certo. Cioè, mi spiego: io penso che tu saresti davvero onesta se gli dicessi che lo tradisci già, e che per te non è tradimento e blablabla. Se lo lasci semplicemente sospettare no, anche se poi lui mette le mani avanti e ti dice che, eventualmente, te ne perdonerebbe uno. Ma dall'ipotesi alla realtà, c'è un mare di differenza.


uao...complimant' pe' l'avatarro...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHHAHHAHAHAHAH
> Ma guarda che tutti hanno la loro visione del mondo eh?
> COngeniale a loro no?
> Infatti tanti problemi di coppia si hanno perchè lui la vede in un modo e lei in un'altro...
> ...


certo e' senz'altro come dici te....

mo' ritorna ad affacciarte sulla discarica pensando de sta' a guarda' er central park...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*mi sembra scorretto piu' che corretto*



Tebe ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso ma Mattia ha avuto libera scelta di accettare o no le nuove regole.
> Avrei potuto stare zitta e non dirgli nulla.
> Sarei stata più libera di farmi gli affari miei, non trovi?
> Ottimo per una traditrice.
> ...


Io incontro una tipa,lei si innamora di me ed io le dico: senti bella so' che sei innamorata pazza di me che daresti tutto per farmi felice pero',sappi che io penso che l'amore non abbbia nulla a che vedere con la parte sessuale.Quindi mettiamo subito in chiaro io scopo a destra e manca perche' è la mia "ginnastica" preferita ok,o cosi' o cosi' finito!

Ma cosa cazzo vuoi che mi risponda sta' ragazza innamorata persa di me?
Puo' solo che sperare che i miei sentimenti per lei siano cosi' forte da far si che non succeda.
Puo' solo che sperare che la mia vita si evolva un pochetto che diamine.

blu


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> uao...complimant' pe' l'avatarro...
> 
> ahahahahah


Grazie.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*è una sorta di ring*



Eliade ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi sono fermata a pag.3....ora siete a pag 37...
> Ma cazzo dormite la notte? lavorate la mattina? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


Ma la palla sta' sempre nel mezzo...


blu


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ha sospetti, non vuol dire che è certo. Cioè, mi spiego: io penso che tu saresti davvero onesta se gli dicessi che lo tradisci già, e che per te non è tradimento e blablabla. Se lo lasci semplicemente sospettare no, anche se poi lui mette le mani avanti e ti dice che, eventualmente, te ne perdonerebbe uno. Ma dall'ipotesi alla realtà, c'è un mare di differenza.


Ma lui mica è uscito dalla pubertà ieri, spero. Stai con un certo tipo di donna, dove per certo tipo non intendo dare nessuna particolare accezione, la tradisco, quella mi dice: Da oggi cambiano le regole. Tu decidi di rimanerci. Cazzi tuoi. Penso che le carte siano abbastanza chiare. Continuo a pensare che andare da lui e confessargli di Manager sarebbe da bastardi; cioè cosa c'è che lui già non sappia della sua donna ?. Non mi rispondete: di Manager e del Motel, perchè sarebbe la sagra dell'ovvio.


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io incontro una tipa,lei si innamora di me ed io le dico: senti bella so' che sei innamorata pazza di me che daresti tutto per farmi felice pero',sappi che io penso che l'amore non abbbia nulla a che vedere con la parte sessuale.Quindi mettiamo subito in chiaro io scopo a destra e manca perche' è la mia "ginnastica" preferita ok,o cosi' o cosi' finito!
> 
> Ma cosa cazzo vuoi che mi risponda sta' ragazza innamorata persa di me?
> Puo' solo che sperare che i miei sentimenti per lei siano cosi' forte da far si che non succeda.
> ...


Ma infatti... uno mica può disinnamorarsi a comando.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potresti dire che Mattia non lo sentirebbe come tradimento? perchè è questo il punto, tu sei infedele a lui, non a te stessa.


No Sbri.
Il punto non è il sentire o meno l tradimento.
Io e mattia sappiamo bene il nostro sentire in merito a.
Abbiamo chiare le differenze.

Il punto è.
Accettare il sentire diverso e magari decidere di provare ad accettare o provare a cambiare.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma giustamente lui può perdonarti solo un tradimento, quello che lui ha fatto a te, poi dopo sarebbero cazzi pempioni alla grande!!!


Infatti daniele. Ne sono consapevole e condivido ciò che hai scritto
E a quel punto le variabili sulla bilancia da pesare sarebbero diverse.
Molto.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io incontro una tipa,lei si innamora di me ed io le dico: senti bella so' che sei innamorata pazza di me che daresti tutto per farmi felice pero',sappi che io penso che l'amore non abbbia nulla a che vedere con la parte sessuale.Quindi mettiamo subito in chiaro io scopo a destra e manca perche' è la mia "ginnastica" preferita ok,o cosi' o cosi' finito!
> 
> Ma cosa cazzo vuoi che mi risponda sta' ragazza innamorata persa di me?
> Puo' solo che sperare che i miei sentimenti per lei siano cosi' forte da far si che non succeda.
> ...



E quindi, se qualcuno si innamora di me, non dovrei dirgli chiaramente come sono fatta io, quali sono le cose per me irrinunciabili?
E se mi innamoro io pazzamente di te, tu devi cambiare per venire incontro a quello che penso io?

Le coppie così si formano (dovrebbero formarsi) ci si mostra sinceramente per quello che si è, e ognuno, anche innamorato -che non è la stessa cosa che incapace di intendere e di volere- decide.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*detto molto alla Stermy ma*



exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' approfittando della sua debolezza o del suo bisogno di te perche' magari e' solo uno smidollato e dipendente emotivamente nun e' che te poj tanto vanta'....ahahahah
> 
> anche perche' l'ex carnefice ma ora vittima, prima o poi te diventara' pure ex-vittima...
> 
> ...


Ci sta...

blu


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo vuoi che mi risponda sta' ragazza innamorata persa di me?
> Puo' solo che sperare che i miei sentimenti per lei siano cosi' forte da far si che non succeda.
> Puo' solo che sperare che la mia vita si evolva un pochetto che diamine.


Chi vive sperando..........

Ma porca miseria, tutte le storie di questo forum sono piene di dolore per partner che dopo diversi anni si sono rivelati per quello che non erano. Credevo fosse amore e invece era un calesse. Credevo fosse l'uomo perfetto e invece scopro che mi tradiva, ha tradito tutte le mie speranze, sono morta dentro.........

Ma magari a trovalla una che mi dice: ciccio quello che vedi è quello che avrai.

Rifaccio la stessa domanda che feci in un altro thread: stà minchia di trasparenza la si vuole oppure no ?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma lui mica è uscito dalla pubertà ieri, spero. Stai con un certo tipo di donna, dove per certo tipo non intendo dare nessuna particolare accezione, la tradisco, quella mi dice: Da oggi cambiano le regole. Tu decidi di rimanerci. Cazzi tuoi. Penso che le carte siano abbastanza chiare. Continuo a pensare che andare da lui e confessargli di Manager sarebbe da bastardi; cioè cosa c'è che lui già non sappia della sua donna ?. Non mi rispondete: di Manager e del Motel, perchè sarebbe la sagra dell'ovvio.


Se parliamo di onestà pura e semplice lui DOVREBBE sapere. Punto. Non ci sono nè se, nè ma. Io poi penso sinceramente che gli uomini spesso e volentieri ad una certa, o in determinato contesti, tornano adolescenti o bambini. Lui, di libertà fisica, non ne vuol sentir parlare. Tipo:



> Mattia per esempio, quando gli dico queste cose si incazza come una iena.
> Scatena l'inferno.
> Perchè NON vuole questa libertà fisica. _*Dice che si sente sminuito.*_ Che si sente...


E' tutto lì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Sbri.
> Il punto non è il sentire o meno l tradimento.
> Io e mattia sappiamo bene il nostro sentire in merito a.
> Abbiamo chiare le differenze.
> ...


accetti qualcosa quando ne hai la piena consapevolezza, non quando la ipotizzi. Diverso è ipotizzare cosa si prova quando ti mettono un dito nell'occhio dal sentire il dolore esploderti dentro.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensieri sparsi, un pò come mi vengono, manco ce l'ho ben chiaro quello che voglio scrivere.
> 
> Parlo facendo i nomi Tebe e Mattia, ma ovviamente  più che altro parlo in generale.
> 
> Se una donna, dopo un mio tradimento, mi dovesse dire: da oggi cambiano le regole, poi stà, a me e alla mia intelligenza, amore, sensibilità, ___________ (mettete quello che vi pare al posto dei trattini) fare i conti. Mattia e Tebe stanno ancora insieme. E questo è un fatto. E, a meno che Tebe non lo tenga ammanettato al letto, ci stà anche per sua scelta, ha pesato le sue cose, e la bilancia ha detto Tebe. Ma penso anche che Mattia non sia un coglione, conosce bene la sua donna e penso abbia compreso bene le sue parole: Da oggi cambiano le regole. Se dovesse un giorno scoprire di Manager non mi può fare la parte di quello che casca dal pero. Lo stesso discorso vale per lei: andare da Mattia e fargli sapere di manager, mi suonerebbe da bastardi più che da onesti, una bastardata gratuita.



Si penso che quando il signor Mattia lo scoprirà (sempre se esiste), sarà rincuorato molto da questo che scrivi, sicuramente la prima cosa che penserà sarà questa:
"che brava compagna, che finezza  nascondermelo e non fare la bastardata dicendomelo subito apertamente, è riuscita a tenermi questo segreto e lasciare che lo scoprissi piano piano con il tempo"


Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se parliamo di onestà pura e semplice lui DOVREBBE sapere. Punto. Non ci sono nè se, nè ma. Io poi penso sinceramente che gli uomini spesso e volentieri ad una certa, o in determinato contesti, tornano adolescenti o bambini. Lui, di libertà fisica, non ne vuol sentir parlare. Tipo:
> 
> 
> 
> E' tutto lì.


hai ragiojne. E' tutto lì. Perchè lui sente il tradire in quel modo.
ma che non gli ha impedito di andare.

Io non lo sento il tradimento in quel modo, eppure non l'ho tradito.

Il punto è che a parlare sono bravi tutti.
E lui che sapeva quanto in potenziale potesse fare male un tradimento (perchè io no. Non lo sapevo cazzo) .
L'ha fatto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi vive sperando..........
> 
> Ma porca miseria, tutte le storie di questo forum sono piene di dolore per partner che dopo diversi anni si sono rivelati per quello che non erano. Credevo fosse amore e invece era un calesse. Credevo fosse l'uomo perfetto e invece scopro che mi tradiva, ha tradito tutte le mie speranze, sono morta dentro.........
> 
> ...


Eccomi qua.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eccomi qua.


due...


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se parliamo di onestà pura e semplice lui DOVREBBE sapere. Punto. Non ci sono nè se, nè ma. Io poi penso sinceramente che gli uomini spesso e volentieri ad una certa, o in determinato contesti, tornano adolescenti o bambini.


Se vivessimo in un mondo utopico sarei d'accordo con te. 

Ma il fatto è che se viviamo nel mondo reale. Nel mondo reale c'è un uomo che portava alta la bandiera della fedeltà e che invece ha tradito per primo. Nel mondo reale, c'è una donna che ha detto: Da oggi cambiano le regole del gioco (che deve fare di più, fargli i disegnini ?). Se, per assurdo, Mattia dovesse essere regredito ad adolescente o bambino (cosa che io non credo perchè a me quello sembra un grandissimo paraculo  ma questa è un'altra storia), la risposta di Tebe non può non essere diversa da un sano e diretto: Cazzi Suoi.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

tre 

(anche se posso non essere gradita a tutti  )


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> accetti qualcosa quando ne hai la piena consapevolezza, non quando la ipotizzi. Diverso è ipotizzare cosa si prova quando ti mettono un dito nell'occhio dal sentire il dolore esploderti dentro.


Messa così ti posso solo rispondere allora, che lui sapeva bene il dolore del dito nell'occhio.
E l'ha messo uguale.

Io che non lo sapevo invece ho evitato.
Presupponendo solo un dolore che non potevo comprendere.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragiojne. E' tutto lì. Perchè lui sente il tradire in quel modo.
> ma che non gli ha impedito di andare.
> 
> Io non lo sento il tradimento in quel modo, eppure non l'ho tradito.
> ...


Tu non sei mai stata tradita?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*Dai Nausi*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> E quindi, se qualcuno si innamora di me, non dovrei dirgli chiaramente come sono fatta io, quali sono le cose per me irrinunciabili?
> E se mi innamoro io pazzamente di te, tu devi cambiare per venire incontro a quello che penso io?
> 
> Le coppie così si formano (dovrebbero formarsi) ci si mostra sinceramente per quello che si è, e ognuno, anche innamorato -che non è la stessa cosa che incapace di intendere e di volere- decide.


Aspetta che ci si conosca un po',che fretta si ha...

No,non ho bisogno che tu mi dica:ve' bello io non so rinunciar al "pisello" e alle emozioni forti,conoscendoti ci arrivo da solo se sei trasparente da subito.

Assolutmente no, se siamo cosi' diversi il punto d'incontro diventa uno scontro quindi evitiamo subito il danno futuro.

Ma se due persone diverse si incontrano e si  innamorano veramente e dopo questo si trasforma in amore, probabilmente, le distanze si accorciano da una parte e l'altra piccoli passi di qua e di la sino a diventare un unico punto d'incontro.Ma in modo molto naturale una sorta di evoluzione piu' che cambiamento sforzato...


Talvolta le persone mandano giu' bocconi amari pur di stare vicino a l'ipotetico amore,si disintegrano da se.
E per me l'amore non è questo sicuramente .

blu


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non sei mai stata tradita?


Sempre stata tradita.
Da gente fedele ovviamente.
I pochi traditori dichiarati sono gli unici che non mi hanno mai fatto sospettare nulla e che il tradimento come problema non è mai entrato nella coppia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> due...


eh sì che lo doveva sapere...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non sei mai stata tradita?



Penso che proporrò ad Admin di creare profili -per chi vuole- più ampi 

Tipo:

Tebe

Traditrice (occasionale/seriale/inamorata)

Amante di uomo sposato (sì/no)

Tradita il xx/xx/xxxx

Scoperto tramite (fb, scontrini, amante facocera, beccati a letto mentre lei portava a passeggio i gatti)

tempo trascorso per la elaborazione

Attuale stato della storia:


Etc etc 

Scusa Joey, mi è venuto in mente visto che capita sempre che chiedano informazioni come queste


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se vivessimo in un mondo utopico sarei d'accordo con te.
> 
> Ma il fatto è che se viviamo nel mondo reale. Nel mondo reale c'è un uomo che portava alta la bandiera della fedeltà e che invece ha tradito per primo. Nel mondo reale, c'è una donna che ha detto: Da oggi cambiano le regole del gioco (che deve fare di più, fargli i disegnini ?). Se, per assurdo, Mattia dovesse essere regredito ad adolescente o bambino (cosa che io non credo perchè a me quello sembra un grandissimo paraculo  ma questa è un'altra storia), la risposta di Tebe non può non essere diversa da un sano e diretto: Cazzi Suoi.



No. Cioè, se tu (Tebe) fai un discorso di onestà, o lo sei o non lo sei. Non esistono le mezze misure in questo caso perchè così finisci dal lato dove di onestà non ce n'è abbastanza per poter dire che sei dalla parte giusta del recinto.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*vedi Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi vive sperando..........
> 
> Ma porca miseria, tutte le storie di questo forum sono piene di dolore per partner che dopo diversi anni si sono rivelati per quello che non erano. Credevo fosse amore e invece era un calesse. Credevo fosse l'uomo perfetto e invece scopro che mi tradiva, ha tradito tutte le mie speranze, sono morta dentro.........
> 
> ...


Talvolta nella vita bisogna saper  rinunciar anche per amore...

blu


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aspetta che ci si conosca un po',che fretta si ha...
> 
> No,non ho bisogno che tu mi dica:ve' bello io non so rinunciar al "pisello" e alle emozioni forti,conoscendoti ci arrivo da solo se sei trasparente da subito.
> 
> ...


Ho presente almeno due casi di coppie in cui.
Lei vuole figli
Lui dice chiaramente che NON LI VUOLE e NON LI VORRA' MAI
Lei lo sposa lo stesso sperando che cambi.

Alla fine si separano perchè lui rimane alla sua decisione.

Mi è dispiaciuto per loro, ma non posso dire che non se la sono voluta...

Qualche volta, pure amandosi, bisognerebbe o stare lontani o accettare i bocconi amari.
E' una scelta, e le scelte si pagano, talvolta salato.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sempre stata tradita.
> Da gente fedele ovviamente.
> I pochi traditori dichiarati sono gli unici che non mi hanno mai fatto sospettare nulla e che il tradimento come problema non è mai entrato nella coppia.


E non ti faceva male perchè loro dicevano di amarti comunque? O non li amavi tu? Scusa se ti faccio tante domande, ma è per capire. Cioè, perchè con Mattia ti ha fatto tutto sto male che non immaginavi quanto?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*Quello che vedo*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi vive sperando..........
> 
> Ma porca miseria, tutte le storie di questo forum sono piene di dolore per partner che dopo diversi anni si sono rivelati per quello che non erano. Credevo fosse amore e invece era un calesse. Credevo fosse l'uomo perfetto e invece scopro che mi tradiva, ha tradito tutte le mie speranze, sono morta dentro.........
> 
> ...


Non non lo amo;quindi fanculo!

blu


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che proporrò ad Admin di creare profili -per chi vuole- più ampi
> 
> Tipo:
> 
> ...


Eh, mi spiace. Ma non è che conosco vita, morte e miracoli della gente che frequenta sto forum.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si penso che quando il signor Mattia lo scoprirà (sempre se esiste), sarà rincuorato molto da questo che scrivi, sicuramente la prima cosa che penserà sarà questa:
> "che brava compagna, che finezza  nascondermelo e non fare la bastardata dicendomelo subito apertamente, è riuscita a tenermi questo segreto e lasciare che lo scoprissi piano piano con il tempo"
> Maurizio


GLI HA DETTO CHE IL PATTO DI FEDELTA' (CHE LUI HA TRADITO PER PRIMO, TRA L'ALTRO DOPO ESSERSI PROFESSATO CONTRO OGNI TIPO DI TRADIMENTO) TRA LORO DUE ERA FINITO. GLI HA DETTO: 

"SE DOVESSE CAPITARE, DECIDERO' DI ANDARCI NON PERCHE' NOI DUE ABBIAMO UN PATTO, MA DECIDERO' SOLO IN BASE ALLE MIE SENSAZIONI, CHE POTREBBERO COMPRENDERE IL MIO AMORE PER TE E QUINDI POTREI DECIDERE DI NON ANDARCI, OPPURE COMPRENDERE SOLO IL SENSO DI UMIDO CHE MI RITROVO TRA LE GAMBE E DECIDERE DI SCOPRAMELO. IN OGNI CASO E' UNA DECISIONE DI TEBE E NON DI TEBE LA DONNA DI MATTIA"

CAZZO PIU' CHIARO DI COSI' CHE DEVE FARE STA' DONNA ?

SE LUI DOVESSE PENSARE QUELLO CHE HAI SCRITTO NEL TUO POST, IL COGLIONE E' LUI, NON LEI DISONESTA.

(Ndt - Nota di Tubarao: Il maiuscolo è voluto)


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*sperando che si cambi*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho presente almeno due casi di coppie in cui.
> Lei vuole figli
> Lui dice chiaramente che NON LI VUOLE e NON LI VORRA' MAI
> Lei lo sposa lo stesso sperando che cambi.
> ...


Non esiste ci si sposa ugualmente,non ci si sposa perche' gia' la partenza fa scoprire due persone molto distanti e qui il punto.

blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Messa così ti posso solo rispondere allora, che lui sapeva bene il dolore del dito nell'occhio.
> E l'ha messo uguale.
> 
> Io che non lo sapevo invece ho evitato.
> Presupponendo solo un dolore che non potevo comprendere.


... se tutte le volte che parliamo del tuo tradimento mi tiri fuori quello di Mattia... allora, Tebina, checchè tu ne dica, non l'hai superato. Perchè, se davvero tu l'avessi superato, non lo useresti come scudo spaziale. E non scrivo questo per spirito di polemica o per accusarti di una colpa. Hai subìto una gran botta pure tu, come me. E sei ancora ammaccata, nonostante tutto... tienilo in conto.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non esiste ci si sposa ugualmente,non ci si sposa perche' gia' la partenza fa scoprire due persone molto distanti e qui il punto.
> 
> blu



La sincerità da parte di lui c'è stata, la scelta di lei anche.
L'errore è stato di lei, pagato a caro prezzo.

Anzi, potrei dire che lui ha pagato salato il prezzo della decisione di lei, che non è stata alle regole concordate. Lei aveva nascosto che non le andava bene così, e che sperava che le cose cambiassero.

Quindi se io ti dico che non ti garantisco fedeltà, anche e soprattutto quando sei innamorato cotto, per favore fatti due conti *seri* e dimmi se la cosa ti può andare o no. Altrimenti, poi mi puoi dire che no, in effetti non ce la fai, credevi di sì ma in realtà no, ma non mi puoi dire che mi sono approfittata del tuo innamoramento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La sincerità da parte di lui c'è stata, la scelta di lei anche.
> L'errore è stato di lei, pagato a caro prezzo.
> 
> Anzi, potrei dire che lui ha pagato salato il prezzo della decisione di lei, che non è stata alle regole concordate. *Lei aveva nascosto che non le andava bene così, e che sperava che le cose cambiassero.
> ...


quotone proprio. E sul desiderio di avere dei figli è una pazzia... mica si discute il colore del frigorifero.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi vive sperando..........
> 
> Ma porca miseria, tutte le storie di questo forum sono piene di dolore per partner che dopo diversi anni si sono rivelati per quello che non erano. Credevo fosse amore e invece era un calesse. Credevo fosse l'uomo perfetto e invece scopro che mi tradiva, ha tradito tutte le mie speranze, sono morta dentro.........
> 
> ...



però, quello che si vede con occhi oblubinati dall'innamoramento, spesso, non corrisponde alla realtà
io stessa, mi rendo conto e un po' me ne dispiaccio ma che ci posso fare:mrgreen:, nella fase dell'innamoramento non sono affatto quello che sono "normalmente", parto per la tangente e arrivederci
ergo, trasparenza e patti chiari sono piuttosto impraticabili in tale fase, secondo me
in seguito, invece, diventa troppo tardi, il preventivo non se pò più fa'!
capita anche a voi? perchè ciò spiegherebbe, almeno in parte, come mai "dopo" succede di tutto, o tutto può succedere...


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non ti faceva male perchè loro dicevano di amarti comunque? O non li amavi tu? Scusa se ti faccio tante domande, ma è per capire. Cioè, perchè con Mattia ti ha fatto tutto sto male che non immaginavi quanto?


Perchè Mattia è il mio Amore Unico. Nutro un sentimento per lui al limite del morboso che non ho mai provato per nessun altro.
E l'ho provato da subito.

E quando mi parlava di dolore, distruzione nucleare, interi sstemi solari che cadono in testa...mi sono sentita male per lui. E ho messo da parte una parte di me che avrebbe potuto fargli male. 
Ho ragionato da fedele di riflesso.


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> due...


E tre...


PS Non ho ben capito, ma mi fido di simy!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tre...
> 
> 
> PS Non ho ben capito, ma mi fido di simy!


hai fatto bene nello specifico, ma pure a prescindere!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*e cosi' le comoda*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> La sincerità da parte di lui c'è stata, la scelta di lei anche.
> L'errore è stato di lei, pagato a caro prezzo.
> 
> Anzi, potrei dire che lui ha pagato salato il prezzo della decisione di lei, che non è stata alle regole concordate. Lei aveva nascosto che non le andava bene così, e che sperava che le cose cambiassero.
> ...


Non è che io mi innamoro di te perche' stai seduta sulla sedia a giocare a care ne'.
Gia' i patti e gli accordi con la parola amore hanno poco di condivisibile...

Io con te ci vengo a cena,iniziamo la nostra presunta amicizia ma se parlando una mi dice sai che io quando amo do tutto ma non riesco a rinunciar a fare sesso con altri uomini  e via via...

Io mi dico sta qui le fora de testa,mica mi innamoro di una cosi'!

Molte volte si parla di trasparenza verbale ma con i gesti e i modi si fa tutt'altro...
Alcune/i fanno poi di tutto per attirarti nella ragnatela altro che trasparenza uno stagno ahahahhahah.

blu


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... se tutte le volte che parliamo del tuo tradimento mi tiri fuori quello di Mattia... allora, Tebina, checchè tu ne dica, non l'hai superato. Perchè, se davvero tu l'avessi superato, non lo useresti come scudo spaziale. E non scrivo questo per spirito di polemica o per accusarti di una colpa. Hai subìto una gran botta pure tu, come me. E sei ancora ammaccata, nonostante tutto... tienilo in conto.


ma lo tiro fuori per fare capire le differenze.
Che sono sempre quelle.
Ho quello come paragone di sofferenza e non altri.

E mica colpa mia!!!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> però, quello che si vede con occhi oblubinati dall'innamoramento, spesso, non corrisponde alla realtà
> io stessa, mi rendo conto e un po' me ne dispiaccio ma che ci posso fare:mrgreen:, nella fase dell'innamoramento non sono affatto quello che sono "normalmente", parto per la tangente e arrivederci
> ergo, trasparenza e patti chiari sono piuttosto impraticabili in tale fase, secondo me
> in seguito, invece, diventa troppo tardi, il preventivo non se pò più fa'!
> capita anche a voi? perchè ciò spiegherebbe, almeno in parte, come mai "dopo" succede di tutto, o tutto può succedere...


Sarebbe però un problema mio ed unicamente mio.

Se mi mettessi con una donna di colore, non posso lamentarmi poi dicendole: "Perchè non sei bianca ? Mi hai deluso, Hai tradito le mie aspettative, i miei sogni d'innamorato".

Ha maggior ragione quando stè cose succedono, non fra adolescenti ai loro primi amori, ma fra donne e uomini fatti spesso e volentieri con diverse storie alle loro spalle.

Ripeto: se una è convinta che quando caco lascio un odore di sandalo e mughetto in bagno, non può e non deve rompermi i coglioni quando scopre che la mia cacca odora esattamente di cacca. A prescindere da quanto è innamorata e a maggior ragione dopo che le dico che ha bisogno di maschere antigas dopo che sono andato in bagno.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi vive sperando..........
> 
> Ma porca miseria, tutte le storie di questo forum sono piene di dolore per partner che dopo diversi anni si sono rivelati per quello che non erano. Credevo fosse amore e invece era un calesse. Credevo fosse l'uomo perfetto e invece scopro che mi tradiva, ha tradito tutte le mie speranze, sono morta dentro.........
> 
> ...


me pare de sta a compra' na macchina usata ed il venditore pe' lavarse le mani dalle contestazioni future te dice prima le magagne...

che poi vorrei vede' chi sapendo che c'ha i freni scassati s'azzarda a fa' un viaggio in autostrada...

ma manco p'anna all'angolo ce sali...

maro'...quant'incoscienti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tre...
> 
> 
> PS Non ho ben capito, ma mi fido di simy!


tranquilla hai fatto bene! 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai fatto bene nello specifico, ma pure a prescindere!:mrgreen:



grazie cara :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai fatto bene nello specifico, ma pure a prescindere!:mrgreen:


:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*certamente che capita*



free ha detto:


> però, quello che si vede con occhi oblubinati dall'innamoramento, spesso, non corrisponde alla realtà
> io stessa, mi rendo conto e un po' me ne dispiaccio ma che ci posso fare:mrgreen:, nella fase dell'innamoramento non sono affatto quello che sono "normalmente", parto per la tangente e arrivederci
> ergo, trasparenza e patti chiari sono piuttosto impraticabili in tale fase, secondo me
> in seguito, invece, diventa troppo tardi, il preventivo non se pò più fa'!
> capita anche a voi? perchè ciò spiegherebbe, almeno in parte, come mai "dopo" succede di tutto, o tutto può succedere...


Quindi la trasparenza va a puttane...


blu


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla hai fatto bene!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me pare de sta a compra' na macchina usata ed il venditore pe' lavarse le mani dalle contestazioni future te dice prima le magagne...


Si ma è coglione chi compra la macchina usata o disonesto il venditore che ti dice le magagne ?

Ma veramente qui stiamo ai confini della realtà: voi direste che, se io andassi da Tyson a dirgli sporco negro in faccia, lui è un violento perchè ribatte con un destro al mento.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

*Sbri*

poi si sta parlando del perchè tradisco mattia.

Ovvio che tiri fuori il suo tradimento perchè è stato l'inizio di tutto.

Prima, ho sempre tradito a presciondere da quello che facevano i miei compagni con il loro pisello.
Non ho mai promesso fedeltà a nessuno.

Il suo tradimento è l'inizio della storia non un fantasma che non ho superato


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me pare de sta a compra' na macchina usata ed il venditore pe' lavarse le mani dalle contestazioni future te dice prima le magagne...
> 
> che poi vorrei vede' chi sapendo che c'ha i freni scassati s'azzarda a fa' un viaggio in autostrada...
> 
> ...


blu


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia sa benissimo che non scherzo.
> E sono anche certa che abbia sospetti.
> 
> Infatti non più tardi di ieri sera mi ha detto *che mi perdona solo un tradimento.
> ...


due no?
secondo me non è tanto il dirglielo o meno a questo punto.ma proprio il fatto che certe scelte vanno fatte da chi è della stessa identica idea
altrimenti, ripeto...uno dei due è destinato a soffrire.che poi lui sia libero di scegliere mi pare ovvio.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Tuburao*

Il venditore deve dire tutte le magagne...non quelle che convengono a lui....e sei coione se ti compri una macchina con le magagne...!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

46 pg ????

Io ho capito che Tebe è sempre al centro del mirino 

Poi che è successo?


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sempre stata tradita.
> Da gente fedele ovviamente.
> I pochi traditori dichiarati sono gli unici che non mi hanno mai fatto sospettare nulla e che il tradimento come problema non è mai entrato nella coppia.


a Te', ma che coppia e coppia....fammi il piacere....

siete scoppiati...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è che io mi innamoro di te perche' stai seduta sulla sedia a giocare a care ne'.
> Gia' i patti e gli accordi con la parola amore hanno poco di condivisibile...
> 
> Ho forse usato le parole sbagliate. Ma se ti dico che non voglio mai avere figli, e tu non mi dici chiaramente che non ti va bene, che li vuoi, che speri che io cambi idea... non ci sono patti ma mi hai ingannato.
> ...



L'ultimo grassetto non lo inquadro nel discorso che stavamo facendo...

Esco con uno, mi sta simpatico, scappano i primi baci...
Io gli dico "guarda però che io non garantisco fedeltà fisica"

Dove è la scollatura tra trasparenza verbale e gestuale?
Dove è che lo sto intrappolando nella mia ragnatela?

Fa più che in tempo a scappare, se vuole.

E nel caso di Tebe.

Lui e lei si mettono insieme. Lui sa che lei è una traditrice, ma la convince a non esserlo, e lei rimane fedele.
Lui tradisce, in modo moooolto pesante.
Riescono a superare, ma Tebe dice "ora però il patto di fedeltà che ti avevo fatto non vale più. Non me la sento, quello di cui mi avevi convinta non lo credo più, anzi ho avuto la dimostrazione ulteriore che la fedeltà fisica non è questo gran che etc etc. Caro mio, ti amo e tutto, ma dopo quello che è successo e dopo che gli equilibri della coppia sono stati scombussolati, torno alla mia idea di prima. Se ti va bene, eccomi qui"
E lei, Tebe, sapeva e sa che anche Mattia può fare le sue scelte giorno per giorno. Di sopportare il tarlo della gelosia o di chiudere, per esempio.

Sinceramente, se io fossi Mattia, sapendo che lei aveva deciso di essere fedele solo e soltanto per amore mio, e non perchè ha il valore della fedeltà, non avrei avuto bisogno neppure di questo discorso dopo il mio tradimento, me lo sarei messo via da subito...


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sarebbe però un problema mio ed unicamente mio.
> 
> Se mi mettessi con una donna di colore, non posso lamentarmi poi dicendole: "Perchè non sei bianca ? Mi hai deluso, Hai tradito le mie aspettative, i miei sogni d'innamorato".
> 
> ...



eh ma la fai un po' troppo semplice, secondo me non funziona così
intendo dire: se io stessa non sono esattamente "io" quando mi innamoro, come posso pretendere di dire senti bello, mi hai vista prima, quello che hai visto sono! e viceversa, anche lui, se è innamorato
e infatti, purtroppo ci si innamora anche di persone "sbagliate", che non vanno bene per noi, ed uno dei motivi è proprio l'irrazionalità dei sentimenti, non sei d'accordo?
altrimenti come sarebbe possibile sbagliarsi così tanto? da dove nascerebbero tutti 'sti disastri?


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 46 pg ????
> 
> Io ho capito che Tebe è sempre al centro del mirino
> 
> Poi che è successo?


Infatti!
Aiuto....

Continuano a spararmi sopra...uffi

flap flap

e non capisco perchè...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*al di la'*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma è coglione chi compra la macchina usata o disonesto il venditore che ti dice le magagne ?
> 
> .


Tutte e due pero' se ci fossero dei venditori che vendessero le cose per come stanno veramente, ci sarebbero meno illusi in giro e forse si starebbe un po meglio ...

blu


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Poi*

Poi ragazzi io ho un 3000 biturbo a benzina....sapevo a cosa andavo incontro....non posso lamentarmi si fa 6 a litro cazzo.....stessa cosa per mattia!Mattia sa che tipo di donna è tebe....un uomo con un pizzico di esperienza inquadra la donna che si mette accanto.....tebe non deve ricordagli che ogni tanto finisce a pecora fuori casa...dovrebbe intuirlo mattia.....o no?????


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

c'è una tebe in ogni donna?

ma perchè dovrebbe esserci una tebe in ogni donna?

 lo scrivo bello in grande cosi si legge

*TEBE E' FORSE IL PROTOTIPO DELLA DONNA TRADITRICE,

MANICA DI COGLIONI?*


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il venditore deve dire tutte le magagne...non quelle che convengono a lui....e sei coione se ti compri una macchina con le magagne...!!


Oscù, e come ti sbagli, ovviamente sono d'accordo con te. E, ma questa è una mia impressione e infatti stiamo qui a discuterne, nello specifico, la venditrice Tebe ha detto tutte le magagne al compratore Mattia. Gli ha detto: Se dovessi incontrare uno che mi si vuole scopare, pò esse che dico no e pò esse che dico si, però sarà una scelta mia, di Tebe, non di Tebe la donna di Mattia, proprio perchè tu sei stato il primo che mi ha venduto una macchina tarocca.

Dico questo perchè mi ostino a considerare stò Mattia un uomo e non un adolescentello alla prima cotta.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ma perchè dovrebbe esserci una tebe in ogni donna?


figuriamoci.dentro di me non esiste traccia :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Tuburao*

Andiamo oltre:LA DOMANDA è UN'ALTRA:QUANTO è IMPORTANTE PER MATTIA UNA DONNA CHE NON FINISCE APECORA FUORI CASA.....ragazzi il punto è mattia non tebe!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oscù, e come ti sbagli, ovviamente sono d'accordo con te. E, ma questa è una mia impressione e infatti stiamo qui a discuterne, nello specifico, la venditrice Tebe ha detto tutte le magagne al compratore Mattia. Gli ha detto: Se dovessi incontrare uno che mi si vuole scopare, pò esse che dico no e pò esse che dico si, però sarà una scelta mia, di Tebe, non di Tebe la donna di Mattia, proprio perchè tu sei stato il primo che mi ha venduto una macchina tarocca.
> 
> Dico questo perchè *mi ostino a considerare stò Mattia un uomo* e non un adolescentello alla prima cotta.



Non sempre ma...
Il punto è...che hai ragione.
E' *paraculissimo*


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma è coglione chi compra la macchina usata o disonesto il venditore che ti dice le magagne ?
> 
> Ma veramente qui stiamo ai confini della realtà: voi direste che, se io andassi da Tyson a dirgli sporco negro in faccia, lui è un violento perchè ribatte con un destro al mento.


No Tuba... non è così.
Allora : 
- mio marito mi ha tradito
- io gli ho detto : finito il patto di fedeltà.
vedi anche tu che c'è una relazione tra le due cose, no? non era in un clima di calma e serenità quello in cui ho fatto la mia dichiarazione, no? 
allora... io non ho superato il tradimento, continuo a ribadire la cosa, continuiamo a stare assieme.
ipotizziamo che, passando il tempo... io riesca a superare il tradimento, la nostra coppia addirittura sia più salda di prima: questo sarà un risultato dell'impegno di tutte e due, no?
lui dimostra il suo amore, si impegna nel crescere, nel migliorarsi ecc... ogni tanto mi chiede se io l'ho tradito e io gli dico di sì... *ma sappiamo tutti e due che non è vero*
bene, ragionando per assurdo, io incontro magnager...no, qui non ci sto dentro... incontro TE e decido di zomparti addosso. 
al mio rientro tipica scenetta, solita domanda, solita risposta, tutto prosegue come prima.
Come faccio a dire che non sto tradendo mio marito?


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti!
> Aiuto....
> 
> Continuano a spararmi sopra...uffi
> ...




Si vede che attrai ....
O forse per il tuo modo di pensare sei un'ottima valvola di sfogo.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *
> MANICA DI COGLIONI?*


Buongiorno  Dormito bene vedo


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> GLI HA DETTO CHE IL PATTO DI FEDELTA' (CHE LUI HA TRADITO PER PRIMO, TRA L'ALTRO DOPO ESSERSI PROFESSATO CONTRO OGNI TIPO DI TRADIMENTO) TRA LORO DUE ERA FINITO. GLI HA DETTO:
> 
> "SE DOVESSE CAPITARE, DECIDERO' DI ANDARCI NON PERCHE' NOI DUE ABBIAMO UN PATTO, MA DECIDERO' SOLO IN BASE ALLE MIE SENSAZIONI, CHE POTREBBERO COMPRENDERE IL MIO AMORE PER TE E QUINDI POTREI DECIDERE DI NON ANDARCI, OPPURE COMPRENDERE SOLO IL SENSO DI UMIDO CHE MI RITROVO TRA LE GAMBE E DECIDERE DI SCOPRAMELO. IN OGNI CASO E' UNA DECISIONE DI TEBE E NON DI TEBE LA DONNA DI MATTIA"
> 
> ...


Ero ironico, era per dire che tra il dire e fare c'è di mezzo un mare, anzi penso che a lui nemmeno gli freghi più di tanto, avrà sicuramente di meglio da fare fuori ce ne sono di ventenni  sode e vogliose in giro, sicuramente lo soddisferà negli altri aspetti della casa e non vedo la differenza di tornarsene a casa da sua madre, finche non troverà veramente una con cui farci una storia seria. 
della serie l 'illusionista illusa

Tuba non urlare che fa caldo

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ma perchè dovrebbe esserci una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ...


Mi scusi, Sig.ra Matraini... volevo farLe notare che io ho sempre smentito questa cosa... mi perdoni ma ci tenevo:scared:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> GLI HA DETTO CHE IL PATTO DI FEDELTA' (CHE LUI HA TRADITO PER PRIMO, TRA L'ALTRO DOPO ESSERSI PROFESSATO CONTRO OGNI TIPO DI TRADIMENTO) TRA LORO DUE ERA FINITO. GLI HA DETTO:
> 
> "SE DOVESSE CAPITARE, DECIDERO' DI ANDARCI NON PERCHE' NOI DUE ABBIAMO UN PATTO, MA DECIDERO' SOLO IN BASE ALLE MIE SENSAZIONI, CHE POTREBBERO COMPRENDERE IL MIO AMORE PER TE E QUINDI POTREI DECIDERE DI NON ANDARCI, OPPURE COMPRENDERE SOLO IL SENSO DI UMIDO CHE MI RITROVO TRA LE GAMBE E DECIDERE DI SCOPRAMELO. IN OGNI CASO E' UNA DECISIONE DI TEBE E NON DI TEBE LA DONNA DI MATTIA"
> 
> ...


si ma il punto e' anche quanto deve durare sta storia col magnager pe' fa' 1 ad 1 e palla al centro?

per te mi sembra di capire che siccome se so' rotte ormai le cataratte dell'inferno i magnager potrebbero esse pure innumerevoli e Tebe starebbe sempre a posto con la coscienza......

madeche'?...gia' adesso e' fuori tempo massimo per me e dovrebbe solo chiudere col magnager dicendolo poi a Mattia per ricominciare...

atro che storie e storielle...

ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh ma la fai un po' troppo semplice, secondo me non funziona così
> intendo dire: se io stessa non sono esattamente "io" quando mi innamoro, come posso pretendere di dire senti bello, mi hai vista prima, quello che hai visto sono! e viceversa, anche lui, se è innamorato
> e infatti, purtroppo ci si innamora anche di persone "sbagliate", che non vanno bene per noi, ed uno dei motivi è proprio l'irrazionalità dei sentimenti, non sei d'accordo?
> altrimenti come sarebbe possibile sbagliarsi così tanto? da dove nascerebbero tutti 'sti disastri?



Ma quanto e come sei diversa?
Magari sei un pò più tollerante, un poco più dolce... non è che cambi colore politico o religione o gusti di gelato...

E sull'irrazionalità dei sentimenti... proprio quello è il problema. Quando si è ancora così "giovani" da pensare che non ci debbano essere motivi profondi e solidi per apprezzare prima, e amare poi, una persona.
Quando ci si ostina a vedere quello che vogliamo invece che quello che è.

lui mi dice "io sono un attaccabrighe" e io mi dico "ma no ma esagera ma lo dice per scherzare"
Sono idiota io in questo caso.
Come posso arrogarmi il diritto di pensare di conoscerlo meglio io di come si conosce lui?

E così quando si è grandicelli -e già scottati- si fa moooolta attenzione a dire "io sono così e così." E a cercare di vedere l'altro per come è.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oscù, e come ti sbagli, ovviamente sono d'accordo con te. E, ma questa è una mia impressione e infatti stiamo qui a discuterne, nello specifico, la venditrice Tebe ha detto tutte le magagne al compratore Mattia. Gli ha detto: Se dovessi incontrare uno che mi si vuole scopare, pò esse che dico no e pò esse che dico si, però sarà una scelta mia, di Tebe, non di Tebe la donna di Mattia, proprio perchè tu sei stato il primo che mi ha venduto una macchina tarocca.
> 
> Dico questo perchè mi ostino a considerare stò Mattia un uomo e non un adolescentello alla prima cotta.


un immaturo.che prima giura fedeltà e poi tradisce nel peggiore dei modi.
un uomo che non riesce a rassicurare la propria donna quando ha dei problemi di salute al punto che lei  si deve sobbarcare anche delle sue ansie.
certo che uno così ti viene da tradirlo cercando un uomo "vero".


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> però, quello che si vede con occhi oblubinati dall'innamoramento, spesso, non corrisponde alla realtà
> io stessa, mi rendo conto e un po' me ne dispiaccio ma che ci posso fare:mrgreen:, nella fase dell'innamoramento non sono affatto quello che sono "normalmente", parto per la tangente e arrivederci
> ergo, trasparenza e patti chiari sono piuttosto impraticabili in tale fase, secondo me
> in seguito, invece, diventa troppo tardi, il preventivo non se pò più fa'!
> capita anche a voi? perchè ciò spiegherebbe, almeno in parte, come mai "dopo" succede di tutto, o tutto può succedere...


se ti puo' consolare, tranquila perche' e' tutto normale...

il cervello di un innamorato e' identico a quello di un tossico....

e' soggetto agli stessi scompensi ed effetti chimici...

mo' stai mejo?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*gia'*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'ultimo grassetto non lo inquadro nel discorso che stavamo facendo...
> 
> Esco con uno, mi sta simpatico, scappano i primi baci...
> Io gli dico "guarda però che io non garantisco fedeltà fisica"
> ...


Prima mi baci poi mi dici e io non son de ferro,anche perche' se sono a cena li con te un motivo,anche se piccolo ci sara'...

Nasce la prima intimita',mi vuoi vendere la macchina prima poi una volta venduta mi dici che i freni sono da sistemare??!
Poi immagino gli sguardi,i modi etc etc...
Se sono li è perche' sei interessata a me e si sa',le donne decidono sempre loro come deve finire...

Ma non con me so' stronzo!

blu


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Tuba... non è così.
> Allora :
> - mio marito mi ha tradito
> - io gli ho detto : finito il patto di fedeltà.
> ...


Ma tu credevi e credi nella fedeltà come valore.
Hai sempre desiderato vivere la fedeltà, da entrambe le parti.

per Tebe è diverso. Tebe ha aderito al patto di fedeltà per amore di Mattia, non perchè lei ci crede. E Mattia lo sa.

Quindi, le parole di Tebe e di Sbriciolata, anche se apparentemente uguali, dovrebbero avere un peso diverso per chi le conosce.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*No*

Minerva uno così non si tradisce si lascia.......!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*ot*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi scusi, Sig.ra Matraini... volevo farLe notare che io ho sempre smentito questa cosa... mi perdoni ma ci tenevo:scared:


Scusate ahahahahha

blu


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ma perchè dovrebbe esserci una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ...


No Chiara fermati...

Non è quello il senso.
O almeno io non l'ho percepito così.

Attenta perchè siamo su sofismi da fedeli.

In sostanza Circe dice solo dopo aver letto il post del blog.

Che cazzo ha tebe perchè manager debba sputtanare tutto quello che ha?
Per delle coccole?

Circe pensa che appunto non ci sia NULLA di più per giustificare il tradimento.
Perchè sono...normale nei miei comportamenti.
Tebe come normalità intendo.




Oddio...mi sono spiegata?

Io l'ho intesa così "conoscendo" Circe.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene, ragionando per assurdo, io incontro magnager...no, qui non ci sto dentro... *incontro TE e decido di zomparti addosso. *
> al mio rientro tipica scenetta, solita domanda, solita risposta, tutto prosegue come prima.
> Come faccio a dire che non sto tradendo mio marito?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi scusi, Sig.ra Matraini... volevo farLe notare che io ho sempre smentito questa cosa... mi perdoni ma ci tenevo:scared:



signora Sbriciolata,

proprio perchè non dubito affatto della sua intelligenza superiore 
e della sua capacità di non farsi strani films in testa


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si vede che attrai ....
> O forse per il tuo modo di pensare sei un'ottima valvola di sfogo.


sono il loro sacco da palestra:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ti puo' consolare, tranquila perche' e' tutto normale...
> 
> il cervello di un innamorato e' identico a quello di un tossico....
> 
> ...


Davvero pero'!

blu


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma è coglione chi compra la macchina usata o disonesto il venditore che ti dice le magagne ?
> 
> Ma veramente qui stiamo ai confini della realtà: voi direste che, se io andassi da Tyson a dirgli sporco negro in faccia, lui è un violento perchè ribatte con un destro al mento.


Tuba tu ipotizzi come normale un funzionamento sballato di una neuro....

nessuno che abbia quasi tutte le rotelle a posto se po' innamora' praticamente di una prostituta che glielo dice pure prima....

per farlo te ne devono manca' parecchie, pe' nun di' tutte...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Tuba... non è così.
> Allora :
> - mio marito mi ha tradito
> - io gli ho detto : finito il patto di fedeltà.
> ...


Sbri, non ho mai detto che NON sdto tradendo.
Sto solo dicendo che per *me non è grave e non lo sento come un tradimento anche se lo facesse lui con questi connotati
*


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prima mi baci poi mi dici e io non son de ferro,anche perche' se sono a cena li con te un motivo,anche se piccolo ci sara'...
> 
> Nasce la prima intimita',mi vuoi vendere la macchina prima poi una volta venduta mi dici che i freni sono da sistemare??!
> Poi immagino gli sguardi,i modi etc etc...
> ...



Bè, puoi anche decidere di usarmi per benino per quella notte e per il tempo che vuoi, e poi lasciarmi quando trovi una donzella che aderisca meglio alla tua idea di coppia.
Non è che dopo la prima notte di sesso mi aspetto un anello al dito...

E dopo i primi baci, spero bene che tu non sia già innamorato come una pera cotta e in balia dei miei voleri.

Cmq, a mio disdoro ma per amore di verità, mi spiace, ma se un uomo non vuole fare sesso con una donna, non lo fa, pure se questa si fa in quattro.
Anche gli uomini hanno il loro orgoglio e la loro dignità, e non sempre sono sistemati nel pipino. E sono felice di questo.

Ancora. 

Stiamo parlando di attrazione, sentimenti... amore magari.
Appunto mica di vendita di automobili.
Siamo a cena e PRIMA del primo bacio ti piazzo su una sedia, accendo il computer e faccio partire la presentazione "tutti i difetti di Nausicaa" e la fedina penale?
Le referenze degli ex?

Mi sembra che aspettare di vedere se hai, se non altro, voglia di venire al letto con me, sia il tempo giusto per affrontare certe cose.
O dobbiamo già parlare dei figli?

Ti pare?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ma perchè dovrebbe esserci una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ...




Ciao chiara....
Giornata storta?

Non credo indendessero questo ...però non arrabbairti:scared:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*sicura Tebe?*



Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri, non ho mai detto che NON sdto tradendo.
> Sto solo dicendo che per *me non è grave e non lo sento come un tradimento anche se lo facesse lui con questi connotati
> *


Sicura sicura sicura???

blu


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un immaturo.che prima giura fedeltà e poi tradisce nel peggiore dei modi.
> un uomo che non riesce a rassicurare la propria donna quando ha dei problemi di salute al punto che lei  si deve sobbarcare anche delle sue ansie.
> certo che uno così ti viene da tradirlo cercando un uomo "vero".


:up:






sono impazzita.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma quanto e come sei diversa?
> Magari sei un pò più tollerante, un poco più dolce... non è che cambi colore politico o religione o gusti di gelato...
> 
> E sull'irrazionalità dei sentimenti... proprio quello è il problema. Quando si è ancora così "giovani" da pensare che non ci debbano essere motivi profondi e solidi per apprezzare prima, e amare poi, una persona.
> ...


bè, sono molto diversa perchè sono molto individualista e altre cosacce:mrgreen:, ergo per una persona come me è difficile "inserire" nella mia vita un'altra persona
non mi bevo quello che mi dice, ma di certo sono meno obiettiva in quello che vedo
del resto, il forum è pieno di esempi di parole e comportamenti dei rispettivi partner/amanti da interpretare, si chiedono pure consigli su che volevano mai significare etc. etc.... ma ti pare "normale"?:mrgreen:
ed io che mi vanto:mrgreen: di saperci fare in affari, lascio parlare l'altro, cerco, e spesso ci prendo, di capire che cosa ha in testa, per fare la mia mossa...bè, sui sentimenti invece evidentemente sono un po' indietro, non ho la verità in tasca ed ho imparato ad aspettarmi di tutto, anche da me stessa:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma tu credevi e credi nella fedeltà come valore.
> Hai sempre desiderato vivere la fedeltà, da entrambe le parti.
> 
> per Tebe è diverso. Tebe ha aderito al patto di fedeltà per amore di Mattia, non perchè lei ci crede. E Mattia lo sa.
> ...


Nau, principio della comunicazione è che si riesce a percepire solo ciò che i nostri mezzi ci consentono di percepire. E' questo che vorrei far capire a Tebe: lei poteva dire quella frase pure in curdo, avrebbe avuto lo stesso significato per Mattia, perchè lui è fedele, e in quanto tale non concepisce l'infedeltà in altro modo che non sia quello dolore che anche Tebe conosce, e non stai con una persona,se sei sano di mente, quando questa ti impone ogni giorno dolore.


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ma perchè dovrebbe esserci una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ...


No Chiara, sei tu il prototype, lei è il test type!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

ok, chiacchierate pure dell'aria fritta 

io vado a sputtanare la carta di credito del MIO manager giù nell'atelier di DBG


:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esco con uno, mi sta simpatico, scappano i primi baci...
> Io gli dico "guarda però che io non garantisco fedeltà fisica"
> 
> Dove è la scollatura tra trasparenza verbale e gestuale?
> ...


ed io ti risponderei:

E chi la cerca?

scopa e zitta...

ahahahahah

te piace come trattamento?

beh solo quello te posso offri'...da me che cazzo voj?

ahahahahah

qua stiamo gia' con un piede dentro ai manicomi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sicura sicura sicura???
> 
> blu


Si blu. Per ora si.
Poi magari cambio sensazioni.
Chi può dirlo?
Per niente è dogmatico.
Niente.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nau, principio della comunicazione è che si riesce a percepire solo ciò che i nostri mezzi ci consentono di percepire. E' questo che vorrei far capire a Tebe: lei poteva dire quella frase pure in curdo, avrebbe avuto lo stesso significato per Mattia, perchè lui è fedele, e in quanto tale non concepisce l'infedeltà in altro modo che non sia quello dolore che anche Tebe conosce, e non stai con una persona,se sei sano di mente, quando questa ti impone ogni giorno dolore.


Ma sappiamo che non c'è stata una singola frase.

Tebe e Mattia hanno parlato e parlano molto di questo.
E mattia che conosce Tebe da anni, ha i mezzi per capirlo.
E a Tebe non mancano le parole per spiegarsi.

E sul dolore...
Credo si possa coscientemente decidere di stare con una persona vedendo dentro di sè che il dolore del tarlo della gelosia, e il dolore di un tradimento, vengono superati da tutto quello che ci dà l'altra persona.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ti puo' consolare, tranquila perche' e' tutto normale...
> 
> il cervello di un innamorato e' identico a quello di un tossico....
> 
> ...


sì grazie mi sento proprio bene
mo' vado e faccio un altro disastro!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, chiacchierate pure dell'aria fritta
> 
> io vado a sputtanare la carta di credito del MIO manager giù nell'atelier di DBG
> 
> ...


tebe è un po' il pretesto per parlare dell'argomento ...saremo liberi di parlare di quello che vogliamo?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *ed io ti risponderei:
> 
> E chi la cerca?
> 
> ...


Potrebbe essere una risposta, e starebbe a me decidere se mi va bene o meno.

E anche se la pensi solo, e non me la esprimi, perchè appunto non vuoi rischiare di perdere la scopata, sta sempre a me sapere, grandicella come sono, che potrebbe essere questo il caso.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E dopo i primi baci, spero bene che tu non sia già innamorato come una pera cotta e in balia dei miei voleri.
> 
> Cmq, a mio disdoro ma per amore di verità, mi spiace, ma se un uomo non vuole fare sesso con una donna, non lo fa, pure se questa si fa in quattro.
> Anche gli uomini hanno il loro orgoglio e la loro dignità, e non sempre sono sistemati nel pipino. E sono felice di questo.


Quando una donna si fa in quattro arrivano sempre all'obbiettivo pre-intenzionato.
Io sono sposato (assolutamente no) e sono a cena li con te,sei gia' sul filo del traguardo...


blu


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi ragazzi io ho un 3000 biturbo a benzina....sapevo a cosa andavo incontro....non posso lamentarmi si fa 6 a litro cazzo.....stessa cosa per mattia!Mattia sa che tipo di donna è tebe....un uomo con un pizzico di esperienza inquadra la donna che si mette accanto.....tebe non deve ricordagli che ogni tanto finisce a pecora fuori casa...dovrebbe intuirlo mattia.....o no?????


per me e' in stand-by na roba simile...

ahahahahah

Il marchese Camillo Casati Stampa di Soncino e Anna Fallarino si incontrano a palazzo Barberini nel 1955. Travolti dalla passione durante una festa nel 1958, prima convivono, poi si sposano in chiesa nel 1961. Per amore, lei cede a tutte le fantasie sessuali del marito. Il marchese organizza festini proibiti in cui quasi mai partecipa attivamente, ma preferisce guardare e fotografare la moglie che si concede ad altri. In una di queste occasioni Anna conosce Massimo Minorenti, che diventa il suo amante. La sera del 30 agosto 1970, in preda alla gelosia e al rancore, Camillo carica il suo fucile e uccide i due amanti. Poi si spara sotto il mento.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri, non ho mai detto che NON sdto tradendo.
> Sto solo dicendo che per *me non è grave e non lo sento come un tradimento anche se lo facesse lui con questi connotati
> *



Ma perchè spetta a te scegliere quello che grave e no?
almeno mi sembra di aver capito cosi


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando una donna si fa in quattro arrivano sempre all'obbiettivo pre-intenzionato.
> Io sono sposato (assolutamente no) e sono a cena li con te,sei gia' sul filo del traguardo...
> 
> 
> blu



Mi spiace, ma non concordo.
Alcuni uomini, forse, non tutti.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Tuba... non è così.
> Allora :
> - mio marito mi ha tradito
> - io gli ho detto : finito il patto di fedeltà.
> ...


Qui subentra un altro discorso, al quale mi sembra anche tu hai accennato in un post precedente che adesso non ho voglia di andare a cercare e col quale mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo.

Semplicemente tu sei Sbriciolata con la sua storia.
Semplicemente Chiara è Chiara con la sua storia.
Semplicemente Simy è Simy con la sua storia.
Semplicemente Tebe è Tebe con la sua storia.

Ognuno, a meno che non sia un masochista pazzoide, scala le sue montagne secondo i propri mezzi e convinzioni, ma, e questo è il punto fondamentale per me, secondo i metodi a lui PIU' FUNZIONALI.

La cosa che mi spinge l'embolo verso livelli estremi è quando si cerca di far passare questi metodi, a meno di ovvie e conclamate metodologie che prevedono lo scagliare bambini da una rupe, amputare arti, camminare su cadaveri, come migliori o peggiori rispetto agli altri; sono solo diversi.

Per quanto riguarda la domanda specifica, non credo che Tebe abbia mai detto che non stà tradendo Mattia. Così come la stessa Chiara, o Farfalla, o Sole.......le prime che mi sono venute in mente.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me e' in stand-by na roba simile...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> Il marchese Camillo Casati Stampa di Soncino e Anna Fallarino si incontrano a palazzo Barberini nel 1955. Travolti dalla passione durante una festa nel 1958, prima convivono, poi si sposano in chiesa nel 1961. Per amore, lei cede a tutte le fantasie sessuali del marito. Il marchese organizza festini proibiti in cui quasi mai partecipa attivamente, ma preferisce guardare e fotografare la moglie che si concede ad altri. In una di queste occasioni Anna conosce Massimo Minorenti, che diventa il suo amante. La sera del 30 agosto 1970, in preda alla gelosia e al rancore, Camillo carica il suo fucile e uccide i due amanti. Poi si spara sotto il mento.


Siete tutti invitati alle mie laiche esequie con spargimento ceneri, brillantinate, tebane a Pigalle, dove le mie microtette sotto la maglietta bagnata per un temporale improvviso hanno fatto furore.

lascerò a Nuasicaa soldi per poi organizzare una gang bang in mio onore.
Con filmato da regalare ai partecipanti e ai fans.

p.s. Chi si occupa di manager?


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una risposta, e starebbe a me decidere se mi va bene o meno.
> 
> E anche se la pensi solo, e non me la esprimi, perchè appunto non vuoi rischiare di perdere la scopata, sta sempre a me sapere, grandicella come sono, che potrebbe essere questo il caso.


certo magari per delicatezza non te lo direi se nun sei proprio na' sciacquetta di scarto, ma con i miei atti sarebbe la stessa identica sbobba ...

per me saresti solo una sfogacazzi e l'accettarlo ed ammetterlo ti diro' che e' da sciroccati non da gente normale...

che cazzo de relazione si puoi instaurare tra sciroccati....

ma dai non facciamo i ridicoli...

ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Siete tutti invitati alle mie laiche esequie con spargimento ceneri, brillantinate, tebane a Pigalle, dove le mie microtette sotto la maglietta bagnata per un temporale improvviso hanno fatto furore.
> 
> lascerò a Nuasicaa soldi per poi organizzare una gang bang in mio onore.
> Con filmato da regalare ai partecipanti e ai fans.
> ...



:mrgreen:

Già che devo organizzare la gang bang...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

*ti quoto*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non concordo.
> Alcuni uomini, forse, non tutti.


Sono l'esatto contrario.

p.s scusami tutto cio' che ho detto non era riferito a te personalmente eri solo la valvola per dialogare ;-)

per fragilita' tua intendo che ti lasci condizionare,secondo me!
Non è tutto oro quello che brilla,ricordati!

ciao
blu


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo magari per delicatezza non te lo direi se nun sei proprio na' sciacquetta di scarto, ma con i miei atti sarebbe la stessa identica sbobba ...
> 
> per me saresti solo una sfogacazzi e l'accettarlo ed ammetterlo ti diro' che e' da sciroccati non da gente normale...
> 
> ...



Ok, per te sono una sciroccata.
Ma appunto, è una decisione mia.

Il punto del discorso era questo.
Se io mi abbasso a fare o a farmi fare cose che sono contro il mio decoro e dignità, è responsabilità MIA.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri, non ho mai detto che NON sdto tradendo.
> Sto solo dicendo che per *me non è grave e non lo sento come un tradimento anche se lo facesse lui con questi connotati
> *


secondo  me c'è una leggerissima contraddizione: che fai, stai tradendo sentendoti fedele? Ci segua precedendoci?


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo  me c'è una leggerissima contraddizione: che fai, stai tradendo sentendoti fedele? Ci segua precedendoci?


E' proprio il concetto di fedeltà che è diverso.
Perchè si. I gatti ti seguono precedendoti. In maniera naturale.

Ho il cervello di un gatto sul concetto di fedeltà.
anche io seguo precedendo si può dire.



_miao...
_

no. miao da me non si può leggere.
No.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono l'esatto contrario.
> 
> p.s scusami tutto cio' che ho detto non era riferito a te personalmente eri solo la valvola per dialogare ;-)
> 
> ...



Ti ringrazio del consiglio. però mi concederai che è estremamente difficile valutare se quello che una perfetta sconosciuta esterna, sia condizionato da qualcuno.
Di certo sono "condizionata" dalla mia vita, dal mio carattere, e dalle mie idee 

Spero di aver dimostrato almeno, ogni tanto, una capacità di argomentare le mie idee che dimostri, quantomeno, che c'è della riflessione dietro.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, per te sono una sciroccata.
> Ma appunto, è una decisione mia.
> 
> Il punto del discorso era questo.
> Se io mi abbasso a fare o a farmi fare cose che sono contro il mio decoro e dignità, è responsabilità MIA.


ma non e' sempre vero, puoi trovarti in un periodo di confusione mentale e trovarti ribaltati i punti di riferimento che avevi prima e per questo non devi seguire gli impulsi ed autoconvincerti che le cazzate che fai e dici siano corrette......

poi, se rinsavisci so' altri cazzi acidi...

comunque, mo' resetta tutto cio' che t'ho detto e vai e scopate un battajone, li farai contenti senz'altro......

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' proprio il concetto di fedeltà che è diverso.
> Perchè si. I gatti ti seguono precedendoti. In maniera naturale.
> 
> *Ho il cervello di un gatto sul concetto di fedeltà.
> ...


che grandissima cazzata.
tu vivi la vita come ti pare e se gli altri accettano non si capisce perché non dovresti farlo...ma non andare a cercare queste cagate


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh a dir la verita' nun ce servivano altri vostri attestati de sciroccamenti casalinghi...
> 
> de materiale ce ne stava gia' in abbondanza...
> 
> ...


Ma no lei dice che parli come lino banfi...
e che dovresti essere uno dei mariti che parla sempre...
Per cui la moglie si dice...sospirando...per fortuna ha il forum no...sennò con chi parla?

ahahahahaahaha


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

quando dobbiamo paragonarci ad un animale siamo tutti dei gatti, mai nessuno che dica son come una zecca, capitone, emù:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che grandissima cazzata.
> tu vivi la vita come ti pare e se gli altri accettano non si capisce perché non dovresti farlo...ma non andare a cercare queste cagate


il loro culo e' che se trovano sempre smidollati che glje danno la possibilita' de fa' le fenomeno...

ahahahahah

se si sposassero con gente con i controcazzi vedresti le Tebine e specialmente le Chiarette come piangerebbero pure in cinese e se leverebbero quell'aria da uappette de cartone e camminerebbero rasente ai muri e sguardo basso.....

maro'...che cinema gljie farei...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo e' senz'altro come dici te....
> 
> mo' ritorna ad affacciarte sulla discarica pensando de sta' a guarda' er central park...
> 
> ahahahahahah


sei mai stato a bari?
ahahahahahaahahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' proprio il concetto di fedeltà che è diverso.
> Perchè si. I gatti ti seguono precedendoti. In maniera naturale.
> 
> Ho il cervello di un gatto sul concetto di fedeltà.
> ...


screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk (rumore causato dalle tue unghiette sulla lastra di vetro)


----------



## noreg (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un immaturo.che prima giura fedeltà e poi tradisce nel peggiore dei modi.
> un uomo che non riesce a rassicurare la propria donna quando ha dei problemi di salute al punto che lei  si deve sobbarcare anche delle sue ansie.
> certo che uno così ti viene da tradirlo cercando un uomo "vero".



Non conosco la storia di Tebe, ho letto un po' la sua idea di (non) tradimento. 
A mio avviso niente e nessuno può indurre al tradimento, o giustificarlo in qualche modo.
Se si ha questa propensione, o volontà, limite o apertura, chiamatelo come vi pare, non bisogna di sicuro cercarne le cause, le motivazioni, le responsabilità all'esterno.

A Tebe chiederei: perchè hai bisogno di mentire con quello che definisci il Tuo amore?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non e' sempre vero, *puoi trovarti in un periodo di confusione mentale e trovarti ribaltati i punti di riferimento che avevi prima* e per questo non devi seguire gli impulsi ed autoconvincerti che le cazzate che fai e dici siano corrette......
> 
> poi, se rinsavisci so' altri cazzi acidi...
> 
> ...



Ma allora stiamo parlando di casi particolari, e non di due adulti maggiorenni e vaccinati che si incontrano, e decidono ognuno per suo conto e in parte insieme, se scopare/amarsi per la vita/diventare missionari in Africa insieme.

Mattia sta con tebe da 10 anni all'incirca... da tre lei gli ha detto che il patto di fedeltà non è più valido etc. difficile pensare che siano 3 anni che è confuso etc etc.
Anzi, a legger il blog, mi sembra che sia molto "uomo".

Ammetto comunque che parto dal presupposto forse un pò arrogante di riuscire a rendermi conto in un tempo ragionevolmente breve (=sufficientemente breve a non rovinarmi la vita) che l'uomo che ho davanti a me è come io lo vedo.
ma senza questo pizzico di arroganza, nessuno si metterebbe mai con nessuno, nessuno rischierebbe mai di amare.

Grazie per il suggerimento del battaglione, ma anche se non sembra, sto lavorando per far funzionare un dannato programma. Scrivo quando mi fa aspettare prima di rispondere "non sto funzionando! trova tu qual'è l'errore perchè ho voglia di complicarti la vita!"


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il loro culo e' che se trovano sempre smidollati che glje danno la possibilita' de fa' le fenomeno...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Niente di tutto ciò
Dopo la legge sul divorzio
Nessuna moglie 
p tenuta in ostaggio dal marito no?
ahahahaahahahaha...


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no lei dice che parli come lino banfi...
> e che dovresti essere uno dei mariti che parla sempre...
> Per cui la moglie si dice...sospirando...per fortuna ha il forum no...sennò con chi parla?
> 
> ahahahahaahaha


ve vedo un po' spenti....

la pillolina de solito a che ora la pijate?

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il loro culo e' che se trovano sempre smidollati che glje danno la possibilita' de fa' le fenomeno...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



Bottane industriali


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ma perchè dovrebbe esserci una tebe in ogni donna?
> 
> ...


Diglielo un po' a questo branco!
Qui l'unica vera traditrice sono io! 

Tsk...dilettanti!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè Mattia è il mio Amore Unico. Nutro un sentimento per lui al limite del morboso che non ho mai provato per nessun altro.
> E l'ho provato da subito.
> 
> E quando mi parlava di dolore, distruzione nucleare, interi sstemi solari che cadono in testa...mi sono sentita male per lui. E ho messo da parte una parte di me che avrebbe potuto fargli male.
> Ho ragionato da fedele di riflesso.


E poi sei diventata un'infedele di ritorno. Vabbè, se lo ami così tanto c'è poco da fare.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sei mai stato a bari?
> ahahahahahaahahahahahahah


perche' te pensavi che t'avessi detto che abiti in una discarica a capocchia?

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi scusi, Sig.ra Matraini... volevo farLe notare che io ho sempre smentito questa cosa... mi perdoni ma ci tenevo:scared:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

noreg ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Tebe, ho letto un po' la sua idea di (non) tradimento.
> A mio avviso niente e nessuno può indurre al tradimento, o giustificarlo in qualche modo.
> *Se si ha questa propensione, o volontà, limite o apertura, chiamatelo come vi pare, non bisogna di sicuro cercarne le cause, le motivazioni, le responsabilità all'esterno.
> 
> *A Tebe chiederei: perchè hai bisogno di mentire con quello che definisci il Tuo amore?


buongiorno..ben svegliata ....un croissant?


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Niente di tutto ciò
> Dopo la legge sul divorzio
> Nessuna moglie
> p tenuta in ostaggio dal marito no?
> ahahahaahahahaha...


si sto cazzo...

da gente in trappole psicologiche siamo proprio circondati e tu e tua moglie siete i primi che passano e che lo provano...

ahahahahah

come se dice....la prima gallina che canta ha fatto l'ovo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando dobbiamo paragonarci ad un animale siamo tutti dei gatti, mai nessuno che dica son come una zecca, capitone, emù:rotfl:


Che schifo il capitone...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

ho la posta intasata dalle notifiche che vengono da qua'..ma una domandina....non avete proprio niente da fare oggi??poi il pil cala...


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma allora stiamo parlando di casi particolari, e non di due adulti maggiorenni e vaccinati che si incontrano, e decidono ognuno per suo conto e in parte insieme, se scopare/amarsi per la vita/diventare missionari in Africa insieme.
> 
> Mattia sta con tebe da 10 anni all'incirca... da tre lei gli ha detto che il patto di fedeltà non è più valido etc. difficile pensare che siano 3 anni che è confuso etc etc.
> Anzi, a legger il blog, mi sembra che sia molto "uomo".
> ...


ma quali casi particolari....

e' la regola perdersi i punti di riferimento e la lucidita' in questo campo....

ce volen' eppall', cara lei....

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> signora Sbriciolata,
> 
> proprio perchè non dubito affatto della sua intelligenza superiore
> e della sua capacità di non farsi strani films in testa


Ohi... se posso scegliere...:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Si è una coppia di grandi amici che vivono bene insieme.


Quoto. E aggiungo: fanno anche del buon sesso, probabilmente.

Essere coppia è altro, per me ovviamente.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bottane industriali


per me lo stereotipo calza a pennello e Gennarino sarebbe pure fin troppo signore....

maro'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che schifo il capitone...


non trovo giusta questa tua discriminazione per i capitoni!


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non trovo giusta questa tua discriminazione per i capitoni!


nun l'avra' mai assaggiato....

ahahahahah

o l'avra' assaggiato fritto....

invece la morte sua e' sul carbone allo spiedo e con una foglia d'alloro...

nun sanno magna'...pensano solo a tromba'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma così sembra che *l'esclusività sessuale sia l'unica cosa che definisca una coppia*... è riduttivo come minimo, secondo me.


Il sesso non è quasi mai un atto meccanico e asettico. Presuppone investimento erotico, interesse, curiosità, piacere, intimità prima e dopo, scoperta reciproca, condivisione, tenerezza... intorno al sesso c'è di più. Non è come mangiare un bombolone alla crema.

Parlerei di come è gratificante sapere che il nostro compagno desidera noi. Che può apprezzare altre donne, certo. Ma che quando pensa a una donna con cui oltrepassare davvero la soglia dell'intimità, pensa alla sua donna, perchè la desidera in modo così completo e totale da non avere bisogno d'altro. Ed è bello sentire di desiderare un solo uomo in modo pieno e totale.

Direi che questo sì, è un presupposto abbastanza scontato per una coppia di persone che si amano e si desiderano.


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

Non è che mettere in chiaro con una persona come la si pensa sia l'avere la deroga a quello, la realtà è che dopo bisogna chiedere se la persona lo sopporta. Per me Tebe non ha le palle di dirlo a Mattia perchè sa che lui non la perdonerebbe e la lascerebbe, quando una persona dice una cosa non vale niente, non siete stati voi a dirmi che Serena non mi doveva nulla perchè non era nero su bianco? Allora se dovrebbe valere per me perchè non dovrebbe valere per Tebe? La realtà è che se vuoi stare con una persona l'unica realtà possibile non è un patto tra i due, ma la realtà più restrittiva dei due, perchè in caso contrario ci sarebbe troppo dolore da un lato.
Io con la mia compagna ho accettato di non fare certe cose, come lei di non uscire con i suoi amici di un tempo (amici che si portava a letto tanto per cambiare), perchè lei è conoscia che se anche non facesse niente  io ci starei male e viceversa io se uscissi con tutte le mie amiche (che tra parentesi non mi sono scopato) le farei del male.
Semplice, banale e lineare, il patto per entrambi per stare insieme è restrittivo, ma non è contro la nostra natura.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il sesso non è quasi mai un atto meccanico e asettico. Presuppone investimento erotico, interesse, curiosità, piacere, intimità prima e dopo, scoperta reciproca, condivisione, tenerezza... intorno al sesso c'è di più. Non è come mangiare un bombolone alla crema.
> 
> *Parlerei di come è gratificante sapere che il nostro compagno desidera noi. Che può apprezzare altre donne, certo. Ma che quando pensa a una donna con cui oltrepassare davvero la soglia dell'intimità, pensa alla sua donna, perchè la desidera in modo così completo e totale da non avere bisogno d'altro*. Ed è bello sentire di desiderare un solo uomo in modo pieno e totale.
> 
> Direi che questo sì, è un presupposto abbastanza scontato per una coppia di persone che si amano e si desiderano.


Questo lo posso dichiarare tranquillamente anche io con la mia idea di coppia 

E' diverso, il sesso con l'uomo che ami e con il Dr House.
Anche comprendendo tenerezza, scoperta, rispetto etc etc.


----------



## noreg (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> buongiorno..ben svegliata ....un croissant?


buongiorno a te... un succo di frutta, grazie.
ehm... non conosco il tuo pensiero sull'argomento, dovrei? posso rimediare studiando stanotte.
ho letto quello che hai scritto in quelle righe... eri ironica? fa piacere.


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> due no?
> secondo me non è tanto il dirglielo o meno a questo punto.ma proprio il fatto che certe scelte vanno fatte da chi è della stessa identica idea
> altrimenti, ripeto...*uno dei due è destinato a soffrire*.che poi lui sia libero di scegliere mi pare ovvio.


Vero. Ho imparato che certe cose vanno condivise in modo assolutamente trasparente e senza equivoci.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo lo posso dichiarare tranquillamente anche io con la mia idea di coppia
> 
> E' diverso, il sesso con l'uomo che ami e con il Dr House.
> Anche comprendendo tenerezza, scoperta, rispetto etc etc.


e dalli co' coppia....

cooperativa suona mejo...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe è un po' il pretesto per parlare dell'argomento ...saremo liberi di parlare di quello che vogliamo?



sivabbè


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo lo posso dichiarare tranquillamente anche io con la mia idea di coppia
> 
> *E' diverso, il sesso con l'uomo che ami e con il Dr House.*
> Anche comprendendo tenerezza, scoperta, rispetto etc etc.


Il sesso è diverso con tutti gli uomini, perchè ogni uomo è diverso e noi stesse, forse, siamo diverse con ogni uomo. Ma questo non cambia il discorso di una virgola per me.

Giriamo la questione, allora. Perchè mai una persona soddisfatta e pienamente gratificata dal proprio compagno o dalla propria compagna dovrebbe sentire il desiderio di condividere l'intimità con altre persone? Perchè la coppia non è sufficiente? Cosa manca?

Mi piacerebbe capire.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è che mettere in chiaro con una persona come la si pensa sia l'avere la deroga a quello, la realtà è che dopo bisogna chiedere se la persona lo sopporta. Per me Tebe non ha le palle di dirlo a Mattia perchè sa che lui non la perdonerebbe e la lascerebbe, quando una persona dice una cosa non vale niente, non siete stati voi a dirmi che Serena non mi doveva nulla perchè non era nero su bianco? Allora se dovrebbe valere per me perchè non dovrebbe valere per Tebe? La realtà è che se vuoi stare con una persona l'unica realtà possibile non è un patto tra i due, ma la realtà più restrittiva dei due, perchè in caso contrario ci sarebbe troppo dolore da un lato.
> Io con la mia compagna ho accettato di non fare certe cose, come lei di non uscire con i suoi amici di un tempo (amici che si portava a letto tanto per cambiare), perchè lei è conoscia che se anche non facesse niente  io ci starei male e viceversa io se uscissi con tutte le mie amiche (che tra parentesi non mi sono scopato) le farei del male.
> Semplice, banale e lineare, il patto per entrambi per stare insieme è restrittivo, ma non è contro la nostra natura.


Ma ogni persona ha la sua natura...
Per cui io dico...
Donne liberate la tebe che è in voi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sivabbè


paghi tu il succo di frutta della nolog?
grazie , son ospiti ...vagli a spiegare c he questo forum non è un bar:mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (5 Luglio 2012)

No, scusate, ma 54 pagine in meno di 24 ore è davvero troppo.

Se c'è una Tebe in ogni donna, allora c'è anche una donna in ogni Tebe.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il sesso è diverso con tutti gli uomini, perchè ogni uomo è diverso e noi stesse, forse, siamo diverse con ogni uomo. Ma questo non cambia il discorso di una virgola per me.
> 
> Giriamo la questione, allora. Perchè mai una persona soddisfatta e pienamente gratificata dal proprio compagno o dalla propria compagna dovrebbe sentire il desiderio di condividere l'intimità con altre persone? Perchè la coppia non è sufficiente? Cosa manca?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe capire.



Curiosità, innanzitutto.

Ho la mia professione, che mi piace e mi appaga, per la quale è piacevole fare le ore piccole.
Ma rimango ancora piena di curiosità e entusiasmo per altre professioni.

Per me il sesso è una (una) delle fondamentali espressioni della propria personalità.
Se un uomo mi piace come persona, di sicuro mi chiedo come sarà a letto.

Desiderio. Se il mio uomo è via per lavoro, o lo sono io, per un certo tempo... bè, ammetto che sono golosa. E se per caso passa un uomo di cui sopra, le cose si mischiano.

Ero in montagna una volta, a fare una passeggiata in un luogo meraviglioso, e purtroppo ero da sola. Ho desiderato condividerlo col mio uomo. Gli ho descritto quello che vedevo, quello che avrei voluto condividere, quello che avremmo fatto..
E gli ho detto "spero che non passino di qui il Dr House o Jonny Depp, altrimenti dovrei provare a farmeli per forza, e preferirei che ci fossi tu..."

Istinto del momento.
Il "why not? Being here" 

E poi, c'è il gioco di coppia.
In cui un'altra persona è, appunto, solo un complemento per il piacere e la complicità della coppia.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Curiosità, innanzitutto.
> 
> Ho la mia professione, che mi piace e mi appaga, per la quale è piacevole fare le ore piccole.
> Ma rimango ancora piena di curiosità e entusiasmo per altre professioni.
> ...


Hai sentito che mi stanno sgamando?
Tutta colpa che mi sono fregato e ho detto...
Ma non rompetemi i bosoni...
Ti stai rendendo conto che alla fine troverete i tre teschi del conte?

Si si si...
La solita storia del vecchietto dove te lo metto dove te lo metto...qua che ti spiego il sacro chakra...ecc..ecc..ecc..


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> No, scusate, ma 54 pagine in meno di 24 ore è davvero troppo.
> 
> Se c'è una Tebe in ogni donna, allora c'è anche una donna in ogni Tebe.


la tua parte quindi, saltala...

noi invece ci dobbiamo sciroppare tutto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il sesso è diverso con tutti gli uomini, perchè ogni uomo è diverso e noi stesse, forse, siamo diverse con ogni uomo. Ma questo non cambia il discorso di una virgola per me.
> 
> Giriamo la questione, allora. Perchè mai una persona soddisfatta e pienamente gratificata dal proprio compagno o dalla propria compagna dovrebbe sentire il desiderio di condividere l'intimità con altre persone? Perchè la coppia non è sufficiente? Cosa manca?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe capire.


Ne farei un discorso meramente numerico: su tanti miliardi di persone che siamo su questo pianeta, semplicemente, per un purissimo calcolo delle probablità, può essere molto facile incontrare una persona che pur essendo gratificata dal proprio compagna o dalla propria compagna SENTE il desiderio di condividere l'intimità con altre persone.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai sentito che mi stanno sgamando?
> Tutta colpa che mi sono fregato e ho detto...
> Ma non rompetemi i bosoni...
> Ti stai rendendo conto che alla fine troverete i tre teschi del conte?
> ...



:rotfl:

"scusa sai, ma questo a casa mia si chiama sesso" :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Dai dai che per ora abbiamo una determinazione solo a 5 sigma... puoi ancora nasconderti all'interno del rumore di fondo...


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Già che devo organizzare la gang bang...


ma infatti ne ero sicura...era giusto una domanda tanto per


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> paghi tu il succo di frutta della nolog?
> grazie , son ospiti ...vagli a spiegare c he questo forum non è un bar:mrgreen:



sì, offro io: 

servizio al tavolo?



che allora vado ad acconciarmi :rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Curiosità, innanzitutto.
> 
> Ho la mia professione, che mi piace e mi appaga, per la quale è piacevole fare le ore piccole.
> Ma rimango ancora piena di curiosità e entusiasmo per altre professioni.
> ...



scusa Nausicaa, ma se il tuo compagno ti dicesse: spero che non passino di qui x o y altrimenti dovrei provare a farmeli per forza etc., non ti cadrebbero le balle?
a me rotolerebbero sino a valle:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che grandissima cazzata.
> tu vivi la vita come ti pare e se gli altri accettano non si capisce perché non dovresti farlo...ma non andare a cercare queste cagate


uffaaa,
che palle che sei!!!!






:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti ne ero sicura...era giusto una domanda tanto per



Mi porto dietro vari giochini, sono troppo curiosa di vedere come scappa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Nausicaa, ma se il tuo compagno ti dicesse: spero che non passino di qui x o y altrimenti dovrei provare a farmeli per forza etc., non ti cadrebbero le balle?
> a me rotolerebbero sino a valle:singleeye:


valangaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Nausicaa, ma se il tuo compagno ti dicesse: spero che non passino di qui x o y altrimenti dovrei provare a farmeli per forza etc., non ti cadrebbero le balle?
> a me rotolerebbero sino a valle:singleeye:



No, a me no :smile:
Riderei e lo capirei perfettamente :smile: e continuerei dicendo "ma se passano insieme cerchi di fartele tutte e due, o ne scegli una? Ohi stella, guarda che se poi ci vediamo e non hai le energie per me sono guai!"


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

noreg ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Tebe, ho letto un po' la sua idea di (non) tradimento.
> A mio avviso niente e nessuno può indurre al tradimento, o giustificarlo in qualche modo.
> Se si ha questa propensione, o volontà, limite o apertura, chiamatelo come vi pare, non bisogna di sicuro cercarne le cause, le motivazioni, le responsabilità all'esterno.
> 
> A Tebe chiederei: *perchè hai bisogno di mentire con quello che definisci il Tuo amore?*


ci sono più di 50 pagine di questo 3d che lo spiego.
E rispiego.
E lo spiegano anche gli altri.
E ancora altri 3d.
E il blog.
E....

Non ce la faccio oggi. Davvero.
Non riesco a ripetere tutto.
Non ce la fò.
Non ho più esempi da fare.
Non ho più parole.
Se non capite.
Io mi arrendo.


Almeno per oggi.

Davvero scusami...rileggi indietro.

Ho dato tutte le spiegazioni che il mio cervello da gatto può elaborare.
Non posso spiegare di più.
E' come quando ti spiegano le equazioni e non le capisci.

Uguale.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il sesso è diverso con tutti gli uomini, perchè ogni uomo è diverso e noi stesse, forse, siamo diverse con ogni uomo. Ma questo non cambia il discorso di una virgola per me.
> 
> Giriamo la questione, allora. Perchè mai una persona soddisfatta e pienamente gratificata dal proprio compagno o dalla propria compagna dovrebbe sentire il desiderio di condividere l'intimità con altre persone?* Perchè la coppia non è sufficiente? Cosa manca?*
> 
> Mi piacerebbe capire.


niente:smile:
1+1 fa 1 coppia, ergo 2 è non solo sufficiente ma anche condicio sine qua non della coppia


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk (rumore causato dalle tue unghiette sulla lastra di vetro)


Sbri.
Sono serissima.

Io non ci vedo nessun contro senso davvero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Il sesso è diverso con tutti gli uomini, perchè ogni uomo è diverso e noi stesse, forse, siamo diverse con ogni uomo*. Ma questo non cambia il discorso di una virgola per me.
> 
> Giriamo la questione, allora. Perchè mai una persona soddisfatta e pienamente gratificata dal proprio compagno o dalla propria compagna dovrebbe sentire il desiderio di condividere l'intimità con altre persone? Perchè la coppia non è sufficiente? Cosa manca?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe capire.



Sole non lo so

ecco, il neretto mi contraddistingue assolutamente da Tebe, che all'inizio ha affermato che quella 
che si rotola con manger è una tebe che non esiste fuori del motel

so che Chiara è Chiara con ogni uomo con cui si è rotolata
può non essersi mostrata del tutto con quegli uomini che non hanno voluto conoscerla fino in fondo,
ma con gli altri è sempre e solo lei, univoca


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> uffaaa,
> che palle che sei!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


gattina dei miei stivaletti:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Secondo me il problema è Mattia, non Tebe. Nell'economia della coppia, dico. Cioè, lei non è più onesta di tanto per non perderlo (cosa che secondo me non accadrebbe, ma comunque), lui è, per come la vedo io e come ho detto prima, adolescenziale per questo aspetto specifico e quindi, ragionando, o meglio non ragionando col cervello ma coi sentimenti (con l'ego, più che altro), non accetta, non capisce, si sente umiliato e messo da parte blablabla.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> valangaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



ma dai vado in vacanza al mare, pericolo scampato


----------



## Sole (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Curiosità*, innanzitutto.
> 
> Ho la mia professione, che mi piace e mi appaga, per la quale è piacevole fare le ore piccole.
> Ma rimango ancora piena di curiosità e entusiasmo per altre professioni.
> ...


Sì, io probabilmente sono limitata e non ci arrivo.

Sulla curiosità... non so, non sono mai andata a letto con un uomo per scoprire com'è a letto. Le persone hanno mille modi per incuriosirmi e di solito le conosco parlando con loro, condividendo i miei pensieri, bevendo un bicchiere di vino e facendo qualche risata. Non sento il bisogno di saltare addosso a ogni uomo piacevole per soddisfare la mia curiosità 

Sul desiderio... anche qui ho dei grossi limiti. Quando ho voglia e il mio uomo non c'è posso toccarmi pensando a lui, o lasciare che il desiderio cresca senza soddisfarlo subito. Lo trovo molto più eccitante che usare un corpo sconosciuto in modo strumentale.

Sull'istinto... quando desidero davvero un uomo c'è solo lui nella mia testa. Gli altri nemmeno li considero. E l'istinto è indissolubilmente legato al mio desiderio. Ed è bello e naturale, per me.

Ecco, il gioco di coppia forse posso comprenderlo. Ma solo dopo anni e anni passati insieme, magari in un momento di stanchezza o di noia, oppure in una fase di estrema sperimentazione. Non lo capisco come schema da riprodurre in modo sistematico.

In ogni caso la coppia aperta io la concepisco come un oltrepassare l'idea di coppia, magari dopo una fase (naturale, per me) in cui si avverte da parte di entrambi il desiderio di esclusività.
 Il momento della fusione è sano e penso debba esistere, almeno in una lunga fase della coppia. E' come una tappa evolutiva, come una fase della crescita insomma. E' un momento necessario che dà solidità, che unisce, dove si sperimentano sensazioni forti che vengono condivise. Ho dei dubbi quando penso alle persone che iniziano un rapporto di coppia dicendo 'io sto con te ma scopo con altri'. Credo che in amore ci si debba smarrire in quel momento di forte fusione prima di ritrovarsi come individui


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non trovo giusta questa tua discriminazione per i capitoni!


OT

Un giorno arriva Mattia a casa tutto trafelato con un sacco in mano che teneva lontano dal corpo come se dentro ci fosse alien.
Entra in cucina velocissimo, mi dribbla, sparisce in salotto, poi sento l'acqua della vasca aprirsi.
Rimango un attimo perplessa poi decido di non indagare.
Dopo anni so quando è meglio far finta di niente.
Preparo la cena, faccio le mie cose, lui torna e dice 
-Tebe puoi venire con me in bagno?-
Andiamo in bagno e vedo galleggiare il sacco nell'acqua.
Il sacco si muove.
-Mattia che cazzo c'è dentro?-
-Un capitone..-
-Vivo?-
-Si..-
-Lo teniamo nella vasca come animale da compagnia?-
-Tebe..me l'hanno regalato dicendo che è buono ma...è vivo...-
-Si, lo vedo...-
-Chi cazzo lo uccide?-
-Non guardare me. Io uccido solo in casi particolari.-
-Lo togli di li?-
-Mattia. Il capitone non morde.-

Morale.
Il capitone è stato nella vasca tre giorni mentre noi pensavamo a cosa farne e i gatti tentavano di mangiarselo.
Poi una sera abbiamo trovato il capitone alla griglia.

Mio suocero era venuto a farci dei lavori in casa e....

che buono il capitone.
Bono. Bono. Bono

Fine ot


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, offro io:
> 
> servizio al tavolo?
> 
> ...


e nun disturba' i clienti accoppiati...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me il problema è Mattia, non Tebe. Nell'economia della coppia, dico. Cioè, lei non è più onesta di tanto per non perderlo (cosa che secondo me non accadrebbe, ma comunque), lui è, per come la vedo io e come ho detto prima, adolescenziale per questo aspetto specifico e quindi, ragionando, o meglio non ragionando col cervello ma coi sentimenti (con l'ego, più che altro), non accetta, non capisce, si sente umiliato e messo da parte blablabla.


Sono completamente d'accordo a metà col mister (cit).

A metà, perchè, sempre dagli scritti di Tebe, e quindi tramite una lente per forza d cose incompleta, l'idea che mi sono fatto di Mattia, è quella di un immenso, stratosferico, grandissimo, incommensurabile, Paraculo.

Paraculo nel senso, adolescenziale, si, ma quando gli pare a lui


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Nausicaa, ma se il tuo compagno ti dicesse: spero che non passino di qui x o y altrimenti dovrei provare a farmeli per forza etc., non ti cadrebbero le balle?
> a me rotolerebbero sino a valle:singleeye:



Prima chiederei per forza di che?

Non so perchè ma ho la visione di una persona dietro ad un albero che aspetta il passaggio di x oy per saltargli addosso...:rotfl:
Sarà perchè spesso sono sola nei boschi ma non incontro anima viva...
scusate ot...

comunque cadrebbero a me che non sono gelosa...


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, a me no :smile:
> Riderei e lo capirei perfettamente :smile: e continuerei dicendo "ma se passano insieme cerchi di fartele tutte e due, o ne scegli una? Ohi stella, guarda che se poi ci vediamo e non hai le energie per me sono guai!"


va bene per scherzare un po'

però cara, proprio la lontananza dovrebbe farti sentire la nostalgia del tuo compagno, non avendolo a portata di mano:smile:


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la tua parte quindi, saltala...
> 
> noi invece ci dobbiamo sciroppare tutto...
> 
> ahahahahah


:risata:


----------



## geko (5 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quoto. E aggiungo: *fanno anche del buon sesso, probabilmente.*
> 
> Essere coppia è altro, per me ovviamente.


Sì, questo lo davo per scontato. Altrimenti si può benissimo trattare di due coinquilini che si confidano a vicenda... Pur volendosi bene. Insomma, a me 'sti ibridi stanno stretti.

Essere coppia è altro. E' quello che cercavo di spiegare in questo post: 
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...-in-ogni-donna?p=938536&viewfull=1#post938536

Ma sempre secondo me. Avrò scritto "per me" almeno 10 volte.  

L'importante è stare con qualcuno che la pensa allo stesso modo. Questo è fondamentale. Altrimenti io la chiamo presa per il culo, espressa o tacita che sia.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Nausicaa, ma se il tuo compagno ti dicesse: spero che non passino di qui x o y altrimenti dovrei provare a farmeli per forza etc., non ti cadrebbero le balle?
> a me rotolerebbero sino a valle:singleeye:


e' solo perche' non consideri il culo avuto nell'essere stata scelta da loro...

pensace e poi me dici...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> valangaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


ahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Un giorno arriva Mattia a casa tutto trafelato con un sacco in mano che teneva lontano dal corpo come se dentro ci fosse alien.
> Entra in cucina velocissimo, mi dribbla, sparisce in salotto, poi sento l'acqua della vasca aprirsi.
> ...


Ma LoL


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

*Tebina e Minervina*



Minerva ha detto:


> gattina dei miei stivaletti:mrgreen:


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' solo perche' non consideri il culo avuto nell'essere stata scelta da loro...
> 
> pensace e poi me dici...
> 
> ahahahahah



pardon, non ho mica capito
loro chi?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Un giorno arriva Mattia a casa tutto trafelato con un sacco in mano che teneva lontano dal corpo come se dentro ci fosse alien.
> Entra in cucina velocissimo, mi dribbla, sparisce in salotto, poi sento l'acqua della vasca aprirsi.
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..........
io non mangio animali .......non posso neanche andare in macelleria che mi vien da piangere.......
nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> va bene per scherzare un po'
> 
> però cara, proprio la lontananza dovrebbe farti sentire la nostalgia del tuo compagno, non avendolo a portata di mano:smile:



Puff puff...

Comincio a capire cosa si prova quando si cerca di spiegare e non ci si riesce...

Infatti io ho chiamato il mio uomo proprio per comunicargli il mio desiderio di essere con lui.

ovvio se fossero passati Dr House etc...

E io non avrei avuto dubbi, se fossero stati assieme: entrambi!


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Curiosità, innanzitutto.
> 
> Ho la mia professione, che mi piace e mi appaga, per la quale è piacevole fare le ore piccole.
> Ma rimango ancora piena di curiosità e entusiasmo per altre professioni.
> ...


rispettando questo tuo scritto mi viene da pensare però che tu non conosca l'amore 
che intendo io


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> rispettando questo tuo scritto mi viene da pensare però che tu non conosca l'amore
> che intendo io


Bè, mi sembrava chiaro fin dall'inizio...

Io non conosco e non concepisco quella felicità di non pensare neppure a occasioni fuori.
Tu non comprendi la mia golosità (credo)

Per me del resto, dare una definizione di amore è impossibile, impensabile.
Ognuno ama come può, date le risorse del suo cuore, del suo spirito, del suo carattere.
Quindi, per me, anche di amore non ce n'è uno solo.

Anche se, ammetto senza problemi, anche io mi sono permessa di dire di certi casi "questo non è amore".


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puff puff...
> 
> Comincio a capire cosa si prova quando si cerca di spiegare e non ci si riesce...
> 
> ...



ok grazie
ovviamente per me non è ovvio


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo a metà col mister (cit).
> 
> A metà, perchè, sempre dagli scritti di Tebe, e quindi tramite una lente per forza d cose incompleta, l'idea che mi sono fatto di Mattia, è quella di un immenso, stratosferico, grandissimo, incommensurabile, Paraculo.
> 
> Paraculo nel senso, adolescenziale, si, ma quando gli pare a lui


per me Mattia tutto si sta parando trane che er culo...

anzi, se sapesse, quella parte sarebbe proprio colpita ed affondata...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Un giorno arriva Mattia a casa tutto trafelato con un sacco in mano che teneva lontano dal corpo come se dentro ci fosse alien.
> Entra in cucina velocissimo, mi dribbla, sparisce in salotto, poi sento l'acqua della vasca aprirsi.
> ...


me sa che tuo suocero nun c'entra...

se sara' suicidato....

eccazz tre giorni nella vasca coi gatti che cercaveno de farglije  la festa e' gia' tanto che nun v'hanno denunciato alla lega degli animali...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Un giorno arriva Mattia a casa tutto trafelato con un sacco in mano che teneva lontano dal corpo come se dentro ci fosse alien.
> Entra in cucina velocissimo, mi dribbla, sparisce in salotto, poi sento l'acqua della vasca aprirsi.
> ...


Ot del tuo Ot.

Ho vissuto per diversi anni in Abruzzo. Coppia di amici miei, sposata. Vivono in un posto da favola, la catena del Gran Sasso di fronte a loro. Pecore, cavalli, conigli, e tutto l'ambaradam, ulivi e alberi da frutto di ogni tipo. Solo un piccolo problema: lei è animalista convinta. Ancora ricordo mentre urlava contro il marito: Assassino, sei un maledetto assassino.....dopo aver scoperto che il marito voleva fare di un agnellino il pranzo di Pasqua (è morto de vecchiaia l'agnellino).
Comunque, decidono di allevare anche dei tacchini, con il preciso scopo, almeno da parte di lui con tanto di patti chiari amicizia lunga: questi prima o poi ce li mangiamo.
Passa un' anno, ne passano due, e stì due tacchini che godo di ottima salute. Un giorno, la loro vicina, bella contadina paesana bella anzianotta montanara (Vicina per modo di dire, era la casa sulla collina accanto, almeno 20 minuti di cammino) con una scusa si reca trovarli: caffè etc etc etc ma il vero scopo si scopri quando chiese: 
_
Signurì, a passat Pasqua, a passat Ferragossht (gli abruzzesi la s la pronunciano tipo sshhh, per dire si, dicono sci), a passat Natal, arpassat (è ripassata) Pasqua, stì dò tacchin, li vulim fà murì di vecchiaia ???"
_
Sono ancora vivi e ormai fanno parte della famiglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fine ot del tuo ot


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> pardon, non ho mica capito
> loro chi?


loro...quelli che hanno la capoccia da cooperativa..

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ot del tuo Ot.
> 
> Ho vissuto per diversi anni in Abruzzo. Coppia di amici miei, sposata. Vivono in un posto da favola, la catena del Gran Sasso di fronte a loro. Pecore, cavalli, conigli, e tutto l'ambaradam, ulivi e alberi da frutto di ogni tipo. Solo un piccolo problema: lei è animalista convinta. Ancora ricordo mentre urlava contro il marito: Assassino, sei un maledetto assassino.....dopo aver scoperto che il marito voleva fare di un agnellino il pranzo di Pasqua (è morto de vecchiaia l'agnellino).
> Comunque, decidono di allevare anche dei tacchini, con il preciso scopo, almeno da parte di lui con tanto di patti chiari amicizia lunga: questi prima o poi ce li mangiamo.
> ...


se me dici anche che la tua amica quando li chiama per dargli da mangiare glije fa'.....venite che mammina vi da' da mangiare..... e li chiama pure pe' nome, damme l'indirizzo (anche privatamente)...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*mhh*

Parlavamo di tebe adesso di capitoni...nel frattempo cosa è successo??


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo a metà col mister (cit).
> 
> A metà, perchè, sempre dagli scritti di Tebe, e quindi tramite una lente per forza d cose incompleta, l'idea che mi sono fatto di Mattia, è quella di un immenso, stratosferico, grandissimo, incommensurabile, Paraculo.
> 
> Paraculo nel senso, adolescenziale, si, ma quando gli pare a lui



Bè ma è evidente. Immagina: agli inizi della storia questi si fanno una bella chiacchierata sui massimi sistemi e su cosa significasse essere fedeli. Lui, Mattia, è un tipo assoluto, non ammette sbagli e per lui la fedeltà è sacra. Per lei è tutto diverso ma si costringe, per sette anni, ad essere fedele per amor suo (che poi secondo me, come tutte le costrizioni di questo mondo, non sarebbe potuta andare avanti ancora per molto in ogni caso, la fedeltà di Tebe dico, ma questa è una considerazione del tutto marginale). Lui ad un certo punto prova prurito al cazzo per una e la tradisce. Lei lo pesca. E lui, cosa fa? Adduce la motivazione dell'adultero più vecchia del mondo, ovvero che in quel momento non la amava più (il famoso amore intermittente). Io non so se lui la ama davvero ma di sicuro vuole averla vicino, per cui si cosparge il capo di cenere e accetta obtorto collo che lei non si senta più sua fisicamente. Ma per finta, però. Una roba "ehehehehehe! Dai, lo so che scherzi..." Poi però comincia a mangiare un pò di foglia, e allora ogni volta che esce l'argomento s'incazza a morte e ad un certo punto, buttandosi avanti per non cadere indietro, le dice per una volta sola la perdonerebbe. Una. Mò, detta da uno così, pure sta cosa lascia il tempo che trova, lei lo sa e per quello non gli dice un cazzo. Ma quanto ancora, chi lo sa. In questo casi prima o poi ci si arriva alla resa dei conti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri.
> Sono serissima.
> 
> Io non ci vedo nessun contro senso davvero.


Anche io non vedo nessun gatto:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Un giorno arriva Mattia a casa tutto trafelato con un sacco in mano che teneva lontano dal corpo come se dentro ci fosse alien.
> Entra in cucina velocissimo, mi dribbla, sparisce in salotto, poi sento l'acqua della vasca aprirsi.
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Oddio sto morendo....:rotfl: :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:In casi come questo avrei fatto finta di niente anche io...


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non trovo giusta questa tua discriminazione per i capitoni!


Eh...non mi piace! :unhappy:
è disgustoso!


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun l'avra' mai assaggiato....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


:ar: :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parlavamo di tebe adesso di capitoni...nel frattempo cosa è successo??


un pisolino....

qua c'e' gente che dorme....

eccheccazz...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io non vedo nessun gatto:singleeye:


e chi l'ha fatta in corridoio...sterminatore!!!!!!:unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Oddio sto morendo....:rotfl: :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:In casi come questo avrei fatto finta di niente anche io...


si' pero' t'e' sfuggito che pe' tre giorni nun se so' lavati o so' iti ai bagni pubblici....

per un capitone...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' t'e' sfuggito che pe' tre giorni nun se so' lavati o so' iti ai bagni pubblici....
> 
> per un capitone...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Eh l'ho detto io che i capitoni fanno schifo. :unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi l'ha fatta in corridoio...sterminatore!!!!!!:unhappy:


cio' er pannolone...nun so' stato io...

Mine' assaggiala...se e' dorce sara' der conte che cia' pure er diabete...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè ma è evidente. Immagina: agli inizi della storia questi si fanno una bella chiacchierata sui massimi sistemi e su cosa significasse essere fedeli. Lui, Mattia, è un tipo assoluto, non ammette sbagli e per lui la fedeltà è sacra. Per lei è tutto diverso ma si costringe, per sette anni, ad essere fedele per amor suo (che poi secondo me, come tutte le costrizioni di questo mondo, non sarebbe potuta andare avanti ancora per molto in ogni caso, la fedeltà di Tebe dico, ma questa è una considerazione del tutto marginale). Lui ad un certo punto prova prurito al cazzo per una e la tradisce. Lei lo pesca. E lui, cosa fa? Adduce la motivazione dell'adultero più vecchia del mondo, ovvero che in quel momento non la amava più (il famoso amore intermittente). Io non so se lui la ama davvero ma di sicuro vuole averla vicino, per cui si cosparge il capo di cenere e accetta obtorto collo che lei non si senta più sua fisicamente. Ma per finta, però. Una roba "ehehehehehe! Dai, lo so che scherzi..." Poi però comincia a mangiare un pò di foglia, e allora ogni volta che esce l'argomento s'incazza a morte e ad un certo punto, buttandosi avanti per non cadere indietro, le dice per una volta sola la perdonerebbe. Una. Mò, detta da uno così, pure sta cosa lascia il tempo che trova, lei lo sa e per quello non gli dice un cazzo. Ma quanto ancora, chi lo sa. In questo casi prima o poi ci si arriva alla resa dei conti.


ti quoto e ti approvo quasi interamente. Sulle motivazioni di Mattia ho le mie ipotesi.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh l'ho detto io che i capitoni fanno schifo. :unhappy:


ma ce farai schifo te....

ahahahahah

so' na' prelibatezza invece...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sulle motivazioni di Mattia ho le mie ipotesi.


Non conosco tanto, anzi quasi nulla, di sta situazione, nè di lui in particolare. Immagino, ma prendimi col beneficio d'inventario, che sia una persona molto "comoda" a cui serve, a prescindere, una donna che gli viva accanto per motivi quotidiani ed assai prosaici.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Stermy*

ehhh io l'avevo capito che ti piacciono tanto i capitoni bello mio......vabbè io preferisco le donne...ma son gusti!!!!


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma ce farai schifo te....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> so' na' prelibatezza invece...


E allora lavati col capitone nella vasca e non dar fastidio! :carneval:

Ma vedi questo qui...:ar:


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non conosco tanto, anzi quasi nulla, di sta situazione, nè di lui in particolare. Immagino, ma prendimi col beneficio d'inventario, che sia una persona molto "comoda" a cui serve, a prescindere, una donna che gli viva accanto per motivi quotidiani ed assai prosaici.




azz! detta così, è di una tristezza...

potrebbe essere innamoratissimo, invece:smile:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ehhh io l'avevo capito che ti piacciono tanto i capitoni bello mio......vabbè io preferisco le donne...ma son gusti!!!!


e me piaceno si'...

damme pure er tuo che allo spiedo e con la foglia d'alloro vediamo che ce esce...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> azz! detta così, è di una tristezza...
> 
> potrebbe essere innamoratissimo, invece:smile:


Che di per sè non esclude quello che dico io. Ma l'amore in questi casi non è l'elemento irrinunciabile. Poi oh, io spero per Tebe che il sentimenti che prova lei per Mattia sia corrisposto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*stermy*

Ciai na cucina tanto grande?


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E allora lavati col capitone nella vasca e non dar fastidio! :carneval:
> 
> Ma vedi questo qui...:ar:


ma io infatti me lavo sempre nella vasca cor capitone...

e tutto l'anno, mica solo a natale...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non conosco tanto, anzi quasi nulla, di sta situazione, nè di lui in particolare. Immagino, ma prendimi col beneficio d'inventario, che sia una persona molto "comoda" a cui serve, a prescindere, *una donna che gli viva accanto per motivi quotidiani ed assai prosaici.*


Tra i miei innumerevoli pregi da donna di casa...
Io non stiro la sua roba. Ognuno si stira la sua.
Io lavo. Lui stende.
Io cucino lui sparecchia.
E i lavori di casa 50 e 50.

Gli converrebbe un altra donna fidati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè ma è evidente. Immagina: agli inizi della storia questi si fanno una bella chiacchierata sui massimi sistemi e su cosa significasse essere fedeli. Lui, Mattia, è un tipo assoluto, non ammette sbagli e per lui la fedeltà è sacra. Per lei è tutto diverso ma si costringe, per sette anni, ad essere fedele per amor suo (che poi secondo me, come tutte le costrizioni di questo mondo, non sarebbe potuta andare avanti ancora per molto in ogni caso, la fedeltà di Tebe dico, ma questa è una considerazione del tutto marginale). Lui ad un certo punto prova prurito al cazzo per una e la tradisce. Lei lo pesca. E lui, cosa fa? Adduce la motivazione dell'adultero più vecchia del mondo, ovvero che in quel momento non la amava più (il famoso amore intermittente). Io non so se lui la ama davvero ma di sicuro vuole averla vicino, per cui si cosparge il capo di cenere e accetta obtorto collo che lei non si senta più sua fisicamente. Ma per finta, però. Una roba "ehehehehehe! Dai, lo so che scherzi..." Poi però comincia a mangiare un pò di foglia, e allora ogni volta che esce l'argomento s'incazza a morte e ad un certo punto, buttandosi avanti per non cadere indietro, le dice per una volta sola la perdonerebbe. Una. Mò, detta da uno così, *pure sta cosa lascia il tempo che trova*, lei lo sa e per quello non gli dice un cazzo. Ma quanto ancora, chi lo sa. In questo casi prima o poi ci si arriva alla resa dei conti.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti quoto e ti approvo quasi interamente. Sulle motivazioni di Mattia ho le mie ipotesi.



*Pure sta cosa lascia il tempo che trova*

concetto chiave, a mio avviso
e motivo per cui, una volta letto il post di Joey, dico: embè?

siamo tutti psicologi sulle vite degli altri?

trovo assurdi questi tentativi di far quadrare il cerchio, li trovo un po' da ...caccia alle streghe???????

perchè se Tebe (= Chiara, Farfalla, Nausicaa, Sole......) dice: al momento la faccenda è così, significa che è così.


poi Mattia (= Marco, Paolo, Giuseppe, Simone) arriverà al punto di capire che non gli va più bene adattarsi alla situazione

e se comunque lo dovesse fare per tutta la vita cosa avranno evinto gli psicologi della mutua?
che al mondo ci sono una donna tiranna e un coglione in più?


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciai na cucina tanto grande?


la morte sua nun e' in cucina...

nun te preoccupa' che per il rispetto che ti porto sara' cucinato a dovere sui carboni do' barbacul' in giardino.....

aspe' che sposto er camion cosi' ciavemo piu' spazio...

e se nun basta aprimo anche er cancello...

dai veloce che passeno sempre i vigili qua...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Pure sta cosa lascia il tempo che trova*
> 
> concetto chiave, a mio avviso
> e motivo per cui, una volta letto il post di Joey, dico: embè?
> ...


Ma chi, io?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

E comunque

Tebe ?????

NUN TE S'AREGGE PIU'

peggio del prezzemolo, sempre in mezzo.

E Tebe, e Mattia, e Manager

e che due OO

basta, me ne vado un paio di giorni nella sezione delle ricette così non ti si legge più.....

e non ti azzardare a scrivere pure lì......

Cià 













:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tra i miei innumerevoli pregi da donna di casa...
> Io non stiro la sua roba. Ognuno si stira la sua.
> Io lavo. Lui stende.
> Io cucino lui sparecchia.
> ...


Guarda, se già cucini e lavi hai fatto più della metà dell'ipotetico cinquante e cintquanta che dici. Fidati.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Stermy*

I vigili non sono un problema..............!!Vabbè vedo se riesco a trasportare il mio capitone......!!


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tra i miei innumerevoli pregi da donna di casa...
> Io non stiro la sua roba. Ognuno si stira la sua.
> Io lavo. Lui stende.
> Io cucino lui sparecchia.
> ...


in effetti...

nun glje stiri la sua robbba.....a lava' lava la lavatrice...a cucina' ce pensa tuo suocero...

le' propi un Santo...

ahahahah


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Pure sta cosa lascia il tempo che trova*
> 
> concetto chiave, a mio avviso
> e motivo per cui, una volta letto il post di Joey, dico: embè?
> ...



evabbè, allora si chiudano i fora, tutti al mare


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Pure sta cosa lascia il tempo che trova*
> 
> concetto chiave, a mio avviso
> e motivo per cui, una volta letto il post di Joey, dico: embè?
> ...



Guarda, io non vengo ad insegnare Roma ai romani, sai? Io mi limito a scrivere quella che per me è la situazione. Poi, guarda, contenti loro, contenti tutti. D'altra parte sto thread mica l'ho aperto io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma chi, io?



fidati che tra me e te è una bella lotta

:danza:



ps. per restare in tema di toreri


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, se già cucini e lavi hai fatto più della metà dell'ipotetico cinquante e cintquanta che dici. Fidati.


Adoro cucinare. Lo faccio anche se sono le tre di notte.
E il lavare..lava la lavatrice...non è sto gran sforzo programmarla e riempirla...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tra i miei innumerevoli pregi da donna di casa...
> Io non stiro la sua roba. Ognuno si stira la sua.
> Io lavo. Lui stende.
> Io cucino lui sparecchia.
> ...



:mexican:siamo agli antipodi...addirittura stira!!!io non so neanche come si accende la lavatrice..e ogni estate..telefono a mia moglie perche'ldopo 1 anno non mi ricordo piu'come si accende..la lavapiatti,,faremmo bella coppia insieme.ahahaha.


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I vigili non sono un problema..............!!Vabbè vedo se riesco a trasportare il mio capitone......!!


te serve la stradale pe' i trasporti eccezionali?

ocio alle bande dei tir...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Le bande dei tir non sono un problema......mi sto attivando per i permessi alla  stradale e alla società autostrade!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tra i miei innumerevoli pregi da donna di casa...
> Io non stiro la sua roba. Ognuno si stira la sua.
> Io lavo. Lui stende.
> Io cucino lui sparecchia.
> ...


Tebe scusami ma mi hai strappato un sorriso 

quindi gli tocca stirare, stendere e sparecchiare,
ed è pure becco??

c'ha tutte le fortune  

_----Disclaimer: per favore leggere l'ironia nel messaggio, grazie----_


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican:siamo agli antipodi...addirittura stira!!!io non so neanche come si accende la lavatrice..e ogni estate..telefono a mia moglie perche'ldopo 1 anno non mi ricordo piu'come si accende..la lavapiatti,,faremmo bella coppia insieme.ahahaha.


io sono *fiera* che mattia sia assolutamente autosufficiente in casa.
non potrei mai stare con un uomo che non sa fare almeno il minimo o pretedna che io gli stiri le sue camice.

questo se entrambi si lavora.

Se sto a casa gli stiro pure le calze.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adoro cucinare. Lo faccio anche se sono le tre di notte.
> E il lavare..lava la lavatrice...non è sto gran sforzo programmarla e riempirla...


Io so cucinare molto bene, ma, per dire, non chiedermi di usare la lavatrice o la lavastoviglie. Sono tarato, non riesco ad imparare, anche se è semplice. E' un blocco pissicologico.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

ma tebe chi?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io so cucinare molto bene, ma, per dire, non chiedermi di usare la lavatrice o la lavastoviglie. Sono tarato, non riesco ad imparare, anche se è semplice. E' un blocco pissicologico.


Io non ho particolari problemi. Una volta risolto il problema dei calzini che li metti in numero pari e a fine lavaggio te ne manca sempre uno, la lavatrice non avrà nessun più segreto per me


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Tuburao*

Mi sto sparando"Invenzioni"de renatino....sto quasi a cazzo duro...quasi.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io non ho particolari problemi. Una volta risolto il problema dei calzini che li metti in numero pari e a fine lavaggio te ne manca sempre uno, la lavatrice non avrà nessun più segreto per me


Dicono che quello scomparso fosse vicino al Bosone di Higgs :scared::scared:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io so cucinare molto bene, ma, per dire, non chiedermi di usare la lavatrice o la lavastoviglie. Sono tarato, non riesco ad imparare, anche se è semplice. E' un blocco pissicologico.


eccazzo c'avete elettrodomestici della Nasa che vanno programmati da n'equipe de persone?

ahahahahah

a me leggere ste robe fa scendere il latte alle ginocchia...

e scusa se rido...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eccazzo c'avete elettrodomestici della Nasa che vanno programmati da n'equipe de persone?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


me lo sono sempre chiesta anche io... ci sono pure i disegnini...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sono *fiera* che mattia sia assolutamente autosufficiente in casa.
> non potrei mai stare con un uomo che non sa fare almeno il minimo o pretedna che io gli stiri le sue camice.
> 
> questo se entrambi si lavora.
> ...


lo invidio..io se sono a casa da solo e magari la colf e'in ferie,mi incasino di brutto e a momenti mangio i friskiees


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo invidio..io se sono a casa da solo e magari la colf e'in ferie,mi incasino di brutto e a momenti mangio i friskiees


ecco il perchè dell'avatar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io non ho particolari problemi. Una volta risolto il problema dei calzini che li metti in numero pari e a fine lavaggio te ne manca sempre uno, la lavatrice non avrà nessun più segreto per me


e' inutile che te sforzi...nun se po' risolve l'enigma...e' cosi' e stop...

praticamente un Dogma de fede...

ahahahahah

ma poi andranno in paradiso i calzini spaiati o chissa' n'do cazzo se riuniranno se so' laici?

boh?

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo invidio..io se sono a casa da solo e magari la colf e'in ferie,mi incasino di brutto e a momenti mangio i friskiees


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me lo sono sempre chiesta anche io... ci sono pure i disegnini...


ma specialmente la lavastoviglie che lava pure da spenta e senza manco imposta' un kazzen....ahahahah 

ma all'epoca dei videoregistratori sta gente addo' stava? che faceva?... 

era ancora uno spermatozoo o un ovulo?

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco il perchè dell'avatar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:up::up::up:..sgamato....mieow!


----------



## exStermy (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco il perchè dell'avatar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

*Si ma....*

Circe?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Circe?


L'ABBIAMO PERSA A PAGINA 2


----------



## Tubarao (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sto sparando"Invenzioni"de renatino....sto quasi a cazzo duro...quasi.....!!:rotfl:


Dai toglietemi gli occhi di dosso, sono depresso


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'ABBIAMO PERSA A PAGINA 2


Minchia..
Però dico una cosa.

A me Circe piace.
E sarebbe una persona che frequenterei fuori di qui perchè...io li capisco i suoi emboli. I suoi modi crudi. La realtà che vive.
Li capisco proprio tanto, più di quanto faccia apparire qui.
Ed è l'unica che fa breccia in me in certi modi.

Mah...
mi sto rincoglionendo.


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io non ho particolari problemi. Una volta risolto il problema dei calzini che li metti in numero pari e a fine lavaggio te ne manca sempre uno, la lavatrice non avrà nessun più segreto per me


Della serie rimanete uniti e andrà tutto bene! :rotfl:


----------



## sammy fox (5 Luglio 2012)

*porca schifina!!*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje Maurì, tu si che trombi.


Maurizio hai ragione  a volte vado in tilt a leggere sto bel forum...gia' a volte non posso far altro che ridere...eh si che ti posso dire? E' Una vita che non rido e ora porca schifina non riesco a far la seria ciao buona serata ...


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' inutile che te sforzi...nun se po' risolve l'enigma...e' cosi' e stop...
> 
> praticamente un Dogma de fede...
> 
> ...


ma va', rapiti dagli alieni
come la mia piscina:mrgreen:


----------



## noreg (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci sono più di 50 pagine di questo 3d che lo spiego.
> E rispiego.
> E lo spiegano anche gli altri.
> E ancora altri 3d.
> ...




In effetti ho letto qua e là, non devi certo scusarti, leggerò con più attenzione.
Grazie comunque. 

Scusami tu, ma sai... indipendentemente dalla tua storia, a me incuriosisce molto quella sorta di equilibrismo
mentale e comportamentale che vedo in chi professa Amore e, al contempo, riesce più o meno tranquillamente
a mentire.
Converrai con me che raccontare balle, o nascondersi dietro attente e calcolate omissioni, non sia proprio il massimo 
in un rapporto... non sia proprio il massimo soprattutto per se stessi, se si è superata l'adolescenza. 
Allora, di fronte a situazioni di questo tipo, mi chiedo sempre quale fantasiosa geometria possa profilarsi
nella mente, nella coscienza di chi vive questa (conveniente?) ambivalenza.
Perchè vedi, alla fine, la mia curiosità è molto semplilice: se si ama davvero, chi o cosa può rendere necessario mentire?


----------



## noreg (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> paghi tu il succo di frutta della nolog?
> grazie , son ospiti ...vagli a spiegare c he questo forum non è un bar:mrgreen:


e ho capito, ma se distribuisci croissant all'ingresso, qualche dubbio potrà pur venire.
vado che ho da studiare il Minervapensiero... un caffè freddo, per favore.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

noreg ha detto:


> In effetti ho letto qua e là, non devi certo scusarti, leggerò con più attenzione.
> Grazie comunque.
> 
> Scusami tu, ma sai... indipendentemente dalla tua storia, a me incuriosisce molto quella sorta di equilibrismo
> ...


E le mie risposte sono molto semplici ma è l'eterno problema tra traditori e non traditori.
Abbiamo discusso per 60 pagine solo "per la tua curiosità semplice"

Fai tu.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

noreg ha detto:


> e ho capito, ma se distribuisci croissant all'ingresso, qualche dubbio potrà pur venire.
> vado che ho da studiare il Minervapensiero... un caffè freddo, per favore.


lo conosci benissimo:mrgreen:
e prima il succo e poi il caffé...almeno questo admin tirchio 
mettesse le macchinette sponsorizzate dal dottor  quellodelleindagini ...che abbiamo accolto con tanto calore:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm...
> 
> Apprezzo chi crede e vive come valore la fedeltà fisica con coerenza.
> 
> ...


Non c'è neanche da vantarsi di mangiare fast food di infima categoria o di rovistare dei bidoni dell'immondizia e chiamare questo "spazi di libertà".


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Comunque alla fine di tutto...dentro di me c'entrano comodamente 3/4 tebe...:rotfl:
E con questo il caso è chiuso!


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque alla fine di tutto...dentro di me c'entrano comodamente 3/4 tebe...:rotfl:
> E con questo il caso è chiuso!


e per festeggiare...capitone per tutti


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e per festeggiare...capitone per tutti


Io passo, al massimo vedo di comprimere un'altra tebe...:condom:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

noreg ha detto:


> In effetti ho letto qua e là, non devi certo scusarti, leggerò con più attenzione.
> Grazie comunque.
> 
> Scusami tu, ma sai... indipendentemente dalla tua storia, a me incuriosisce molto quella sorta di equilibrismo
> ...


----------



## noreg (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E le mie risposte sono molto semplici ma è l'eterno problema tra traditori e non traditori.
> Abbiamo discusso per 60 pagine solo "per la tua curiosità semplice"
> 
> Fai tu.


Ti dirò, il sospetto che nel forum non si trattasse della fusione nucleare mi aveva già sfiorato.
Ad ogni modo, la mia semplice curiosità attiene alla relazione Amore-menzogna... si mente per proteggere se stessi,
la propria immagine, per proteggere l'altro, la coppia, per convenienza, quieto vivere, immaturità, viltà, paura,
incoscienza, fantasia, daltonismo.....? 
Fai tu?
Se e quando vuoi, s'intende.


----------



## noreg (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo conosci benissimo:mrgreen:
> e prima il succo e poi il caffé...almeno questo admin tirchio
> mettesse le macchinette sponsorizzate dal dottor  quellodelleindagini ...che abbiamo accolto con tanto calore:singleeye::singleeye:



dici? 
ma dillo subito allora..... che sono 35 minuti di studio matto e dispArato.
il caffè era tiepido e annacquato... con chi devo lamentarmi? col capitone?


----------



## noreg (5 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' necessario mentire o omettere qualche piccolo particolare  per il quieto vivere..... semplice...
> Guarda ho appena mentito spudoratamente a mio marito ...ma se non l'avessi fatto il muso che ha da una settimana e che mi porterà fino a Natale sarebbe durato almeno fino a pasqua.....


Certo. Non credo però che un amante possa ritenersi un "piccolo particolare"...


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

noreg ha detto:


> Ti dirò, il sospetto che nel forum non si trattasse della fusione nucleare mi aveva già sfiorato.
> Ad ogni modo, la mia semplice curiosità attiene alla relazione Amore-menzogna... si mente per proteggere se stessi,
> la propria immagine, per proteggere l'altro, la coppia, per convenienza, quieto vivere, immaturità, viltà, paura,
> incoscienza, fantasia, daltonismo.....?
> ...


Non c'è una risposta unica.
Si mente per tutte queste cose e anche altre credo.
Nella fattispecie del tradimento credo che le bugie vengano dette in base a che ora devi vedere l'amante.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e per festeggiare...capitone per tutti


uccide e cucina mio suocero:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

noreg ha detto:


> Certo. Non credo però che un amante possa ritenersi un "piccolo particolare"...



Dipende da come consideri l'amante...
Ogni cosa dipende da particolari...e da quanto tu a questi particolari dai importanza...


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque alla fine di tutto...dentro di me c'entrano comodamente 3/4 tebe...:rotfl:
> E con questo il caso è chiuso!


addirittura?


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> addirittura?


un indemoniata praticamente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti non vedo nessun coraggio nel scrivere in anonimato.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


c'è comunque il coraggio di scrivere ... in troppi non fanno nemmeno questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> c'è comunque il coraggio di scrivere ... in troppi non fanno nemmeno questo.


Il coraggio sarebbe questo?


Se riesci a conservare il controllo quando tutti
Intorno a te lo perdono e te ne fanno una colpa;
Se riesci ad aver fiducia in te quando tutti
Ne dubitano, ma anche a tener conto del dubbio;
Se riesci ad aspettare e non stancarti di aspettare,
O se mentono a tuo riguardo, a non ricambiare in menzogne,
O se ti odiano, a non lasciarti prendere dall'odio,
E tuttavia a non sembrare troppo buono e a non parlare troppo saggio;

Se riesci a sognare e a non fare del sogno il tuo padrone;
Se riesci a pensare e a non fare del pensiero il tuo scopo;
Se riesci a far fronte al Trionfo e alla Rovina
E trattare allo stesso modo quei due impostori;
Se riesci a sopportare di udire la verità che hai detto
Distorta da furfanti per ingannare gli sciocchi
O a contemplare le cose cui hai dedicato la vita, infrante,
E piegarti a ricostruirle con strumenti logori;

Se riesci a fare un mucchio di tutte le tue vincite
E rischiarle in un colpo solo a testa e croce,
E perdere e ricominciare di nuovo dal principio
E non dire una parola sulla perdita;
Se riesci a costringere cuore, tendini e nervi
A servire al tuo scopo quando sono da tempo sfiniti,
E a tener duro quando in te non resta altro
Tranne la Volontà che dice loro: "Tieni duro!".

Se riesci a parlare con la folla e a conservare la tua virtù,
E a camminare con i Re senza perdere il contatto con la gente,
Se non riesce a ferirti il nemico né l'amico più caro,
Se tutti contano per te, ma nessuno troppo;
Se riesci a occupare il minuto inesorabile
Dando valore a ogni minuto che passa,
Tua è la Terra e tutto ciò che è in essa,
E - quel che è di più - sei un Uomo, figlio mio!

Rudyard Kipling



Maurizio


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dipende da come consideri l'amante...
> Ogni cosa dipende da particolari...e da quanto tu a questi particolari dai importanza...


Sì. Ma dipende anche dall'importanza che tuo marito darebbe alla cosa se ne fosse a conoscenza.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Ma dipende anche dall'importanza che tuo marito darebbe alla cosa se ne fosse a conoscenza.


Vedi cara Sole siamo arrivati addirittura a leggere, che portarlo a conoscenza sia un atto da  veri bastardi, come se ingannarlo fosse lecito, legittimato, per averlo messo a conoscenza sulla possibilità di un remoto tradimento, ma allo stesso tempo dichiardogli amore.
Se esitono persone che riescono a sostenere certe logiche, di cosa possiamo meravigliarci, si può solo sperare di non incontrarle mai.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e per festeggiare...capitone per tutti


Il capitone si adatta molto a questo 3D, è paragonabile al saper sguisciare bene di fronte alle innumerevoli contraddizioni.



Maurizio


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non c'è neanche da vantarsi di mangiare fast food di infima categoria o di rovistare dei bidoni dell'immondizia e chiamare questo "spazi di libertà".





bella metafora. assolutamente d accordo.


con le parole si puo' solo mentire, e quindi se vogliamo continuare a giocarci...ognuno ne è libero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi cara Sole *siamo arrivati addirittura a leggere, che portarlo a conoscenza sia un atto da  veri bastardi*, come se ingannarlo fosse lecito, legittimato, per averlo messo a conoscenza sulla possibilità di un remoto tradimento, ma allo stesso tempo dichiardogli amore.
> Se esitono persone che riescono a sostenere certe logiche, di cosa possiamo meravigliarci, si può solo sperare di non incontrarle mai.
> 
> Maurizio



sì, e come al solito tu hai capito quello che volevi, cioè una cippa

mi sembra che tu abbia qualche problema con certi utenti e nel momento in cui li leggi ti parte l'embolo a prescindere

ciò non costituisce preclusione al dialogo, ma ti garantisco che è evidente e alquanto fastidioso


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Chiara*

Dai diciamo la verità,alcuni aspetti della storia son discutibili,e per utenti come maurizio son inaccettabili!resta il fatto che se va bene a loro.....l'importante è chiarire che non è un rapporto improntato alla chiarezza e alla correttezza.....!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dai diciamo la verità,alcuni aspetti della storia son discutibili,e per utenti come maurizio son inaccettabili!resta il fatto che se va bene a loro.....l'importante è chiarire che non è un rapporto improntato alla chiarezza e alla correttezza.....!!



Sì, hai ragione

meglio che cambi spacciatore anch'io :canna:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Eccomi*

Eccomi cosa ti serve?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi cosa ti serve?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

consigliami tu, è l'unico ambito in cui sono vergine


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Chiara*

Interessante.....io spaccio emozioni ed adrenalina.....in questo ho un pò di dipendenza anche io...ho bisogno di palpeitazioni....di sentire la pressione che sale.....son drogato anche io....!!


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi cara Sole siamo arrivati addirittura a leggere, che portarlo a conoscenza sia un atto da  veri bastardi, come se ingannarlo fosse lecito, legittimato, per averlo messo a conoscenza sulla possibilità di un remoto tradimento, ma allo stesso tempo dichiardogli amore.
> Se esitono persone che riescono a sostenere certe logiche, di cosa possiamo meravigliarci, si può solo sperare di non incontrarle mai.
> 
> Maurizio


Stiamo pisciando abbondantemente fuori dal vaso. :unhappy:

Il problema grosso però è che da quando sto su questo forum, non mi stupisco più di nulla... ne ho sentite di tutti i colori.  

E' sempre il sotio discorso, si cerca di fare passare la normalità per diversità e viceversa. E se non accetti la loro diversità, allora sei un coglione. Mah.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, e come al solito tu hai capito quello che volevi, cioè una cippa
> 
> mi sembra che tu abbia qualche problema con certi utenti e nel momento in cui li leggi ti parte l'embolo a prescindere
> 
> ciò non costituisce preclusione al dialogo, ma ti garantisco che è evidente e alquanto fastidioso




Sbagliato non hai capito niente di me,  commento la linea non logica, sempre con obbietività, vedi anche se con alcuni utenti ci becchiamo sempre, sono il primo a quotarli quando scrivono pensieri interessanti.
Se tu riesci a trovare una logica quando non c'è, dimostrala se ci riesci altrimenti sei un capitone anche tu!


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Muarizio*

Maurì di logico e razionale non c'è nulla,correttezza e rispetto neanche,ma non siamo tutti uguali capisci?io non condivido e non comprendo...ma se a mattia stuzzica l'idea di una donna poco rassicurante e si eccita pensando che la sua donna potrebbe finire nel letto di un altro di cosa discutiamo?Ok non è comprensibile per noi.....non è logico ma i rapporti interpersonalin non son regolati dalla logica.......!


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurì di logico e razionale non c'è nulla,correttezza e rispetto neanche,ma non siamo tutti uguali capisci?io non condivido e non comprendo...ma se a mattia stuzzica l'idea di una donna poco rassicurante e si eccita pensando che la sua donna potrebbe finire nel letto di un altro di cosa discutiamo?Ok non è comprensibile per noi.....non è logico ma i rapporti interpersonalin non son regolati dalla logica.......!


Allora è un cuckold e chiudiamola così no? Però che non mi si venga a dire che non ha problemi! :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbagliato non hai capito niente di me,  commento la linea non logica, sempre con obbietività, vedi anche se con alcuni utenti ci becchiamo sempre, sono il primo a quotarli quando scrivono pensieri interessanti.
> Se tu riesci a trovare una logica quando non c'è, dimostrala se ci riesci altrimenti sei un capitone anche tu!
> 
> 
> Maurizio


se 60 e più pagine non sono bastate, credo che non sarò io la soluzione

anche perchè se sei maestro di logica, obiettività e moralità non sono sicuramente la persona adatta a 
contendere con te


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurì di logico e razionale non c'è nulla,correttezza e rispetto neanche,ma non siamo tutti uguali capisci?io non condivido e non comprendo...ma se a mattia stuzzica l'idea di una donna poco rassicurante e si eccita pensando che la sua donna potrebbe finire nel letto di un altro di cosa discutiamo?Ok non è comprensibile per noi.....non è logico ma i rapporti interpersonalin non son regolati dalla logica.......!



Sono daccordo con te, io infatti commentavo più che il fatto in se stesso, la logica che si tenta di dargli, certo  ognuno è libero di fare quello che più si sente, come si dice  "un palmo dal culo mio, puoi fare quello che ti pare"

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Kid*

Per il suo modo di intendere la coppia non ha problemi......!Personalmente una donna che mi dicesse le parole di tebe..la inviterei serenamente alla porta.....!Allora bella mia scopiamo ma ognuno per i cazzi suoi....nessuna certezza su nulla....no che finisce a pecora in albergo e torai a casa sorridente e dilaniata.....e no...STI CAZZI!!!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante.....io spaccio emozioni ed adrenalina.....in questo ho un pò di dipendenza anche io...ho bisogno di palpeitazioni....di sentire la pressione che sale.....son drogato anche io....!!


Una bella corsa in autostrada con la mia baby e sento le palpitazioni anch'io :up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Maurì*

Maurizio viviamo in italia..si tenta di giustificare e dare logica a tutto per convenienza personale o collettiva....il nostro peaese è questo....!Siamo un paese di CAFONI,PREPOTENTI,ARROGANTI E SUPPONENTI,ci rappresenta degnamente la nostra classe politica.....!!!!


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per il suo modo di intendere la coppia non ha problemi......!Personalmente una donna che mi dicesse le parole di tebe..la inviterei serenamente alla porta.....!Allora bella mia scopiamo ma ognuno per i cazzi suoi....nessuna certezza su nulla....no che finisce a pecora in albergo e torai a casa sorridente e dilaniata.....e no...STI CAZZI!!!!!!


Si ma perchè si tira sempre di mezzo la parola amore in ste cose? Ma la smettiamo di bestemmiare e di usare sta parola a sproposito? Su questo forum viene dilaniata ogni giorno, porcoilmondochec'hosottoaipiedi!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se 60 e più pagine non sono bastate, credo che non sarò io la soluzione
> 
> anche perchè se sei maestro di logica, obiettività e moralità non sono sicuramente la persona adatta a
> contendere con te



La logica è logica punto, non è un opinione 1+1 fa sempre 2, sono obiettivo, se parlare di rispetto vuol dire essere moralisti, allora sono anche moralista.

Le 60 pagine, non si riusciva a prendere il capitono sguisciava da tutte parti.

Maurizio


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La logica è logica punto, non è un opinione *1+1 fa sempre 2*, sono obiettivo, se parlare di rispetto vuol dire essere moralisti, allora sono anche moralista.
> 
> Le 60 pagine, non si riusciva a prendere il capitono sguisciava da tutte parti.
> 
> Maurizio


Qui dentro, no. E' opinabile. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Kid*

Kid la mamma di QUEL PEZZO DI MERDA DI PAROLISI..CONTINUA AD ASSEREIRE CHE IL FIGLIO AMAVA MELANIA.....PAROLISI STESSO DICE CHE AMAVA MELANIA......ormai si chiama tutto con la parola amore.....è il degrado di questo paese...FACCIAMOCENE UNA RAGIONE!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi cara Sole siamo arrivati addirittura a leggere, che portarlo a conoscenza sia un atto da veri bastardi, come se ingannarlo fosse lecito, legittimato, per averlo messo a conoscenza sulla possibilità di un remoto tradimento, ma allo stesso tempo dichiardogli amore.
> Se esitono persone che riescono a sostenere certe logiche, di cosa possiamo meravigliarci, si può solo sperare di non incontrarle mai.
> 
> Maurizio


Buongiorno Maurizio..vi sfugge 1 particolare,lei non ha paventato niente a Mattia..perche'il rispondergli''si ero a tradirti''come ha scritto lei non significa  un bel niente.
Ad esempio ieri sera a mia moglie che diceva''ho visto come guardi la vicina''ho risposto,ovvio ridendo''quando andrai al mare..una sera l'invito fuori''........secondo voi ho ammesso che la tradisco?????
No.. e Tebe ha fatto lo stesso.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

é grave se condivido al tua linea?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio viviamo in italia..si tenta di giustificare e dare logica a tutto per convenienza personale o collettiva....il nostro peaese è questo....!Siamo un paese di CAFONI,PREPOTENTI,ARROGANTI E SUPPONENTI,ci rappresenta degnamente la nostra classe politica.....!!!!


Concordo in pieno.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Però non capisco perchè prendersela con tebe.....io mi incazzo con mattia....ma io son tutto strano!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> é grave se condivido al tua linea?



In effetti Oscuro ma non stai bene??


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Ultimo*

Si.....in effetti quando litigo con qualcuno....poi le cose cambiano....cosa cazzo mi succede?O non capisco un cazzo prima o non capisco un cazzo dopo...resta il fatto che non capisco un cazzo......!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> é grave se condivido al tua linea?


Stavo pensando la stessa cosa, comunque  dici cose giuste e questo per vale molto.



Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma perchè si tira sempre di mezzo la parola amore in ste cose? Ma la smettiamo di bestemmiare e di usare sta parola a sproposito? Su questo forum viene dilaniata ogni giorno, porcoilmondochec'hosottoaipiedi!


Ok


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok


Parliamo di trombate, che è tutta salute e non si scomodano i sentimenti, no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.....in effetti quando litigo con qualcuno....poi le cose cambiano....cosa cazzo mi succede?O non capisco un cazzo prima o non capisco un cazzo dopo...*resta il fatto che non capisco un cazzo.*.....!!!:rotfl:


Su quello siamo in due fidati ahahahah:rotfl::rotfl:

Boh che ti devo dire, magari tu sei una persona un pò diffidente,
attacchi per difenderti, per poi dare una possibilità alle persone di farsi conoscere.
E una volta che l'hai fatto, pensi ... "beh alla fine non era così male"

_10 Euro per la psicanalisi, grazie _


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora è un cuckold e chiudiamola così no?



Che palle sti termini anglofoni dell'era porno internet. Si dice GUARDONE.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però non capisco perchè prendersela con tebe.....io mi incazzo con mattia....ma io son tutto strano!!!


Non me la prendo con tebe, e nemmeno altri, ripeto ognuno è libero di fare e scrivere quello che gli pare, ciò non toglie che mi ritengo libero di commentare e di non credere a certe balle spaziali.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Cose giuste per il nostro modo di vivere la vita...!Possiamo tornare a litigare..sto facendo una figura di merda maurì....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cose giuste per il nostro modo di vivere la vita...!Possiamo tornare a litigare..sto facendo una figura di merda maurì....!!!:rotfl:



hahahahaha


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Ultimo sangre*

SI son prevenuto....ma...non avendo bisogno di consensi o altro mi pongo anche in modo troppo diretto......!!!vabbè....finisce che mi devo trovare qualcun'altro per litigare....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che palle sti termini anglofoni dell'era porno internet. Si dice GUARDONE.


no, c'è differenza.
il guardone può essere uno sconosciuto, il cuckold no.
e perché non ti sei scelto un nome tipo peppino rossi?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che palle sti termini anglofoni dell'era porno internet. Si dice GUARDONE.


Hai visto che ho trovato anche l 'oggetto adatto da regalare al caso tuo,  nel post "approccio"

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> _*e di non credere a certe balle spaziali.
> *_
> Maurizio


Oh, ecco! A tal proposito, amico, quante modello ti sei bombato ultimamente? Eh? Trombeur de femmes che altro non sei!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, c'è differenza.
> il guardone può essere uno sconosciuto, il cuckold no.
> e *perché non ti sei scelto un nome tipo peppino rossi*?


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, c'è differenza.
> il guardone può essere uno sconosciuto, il cuckold no.
> e perché non ti sei scelto un nome tipo peppino rossi?



Minerva, quando scrivi sembri il bigliettino che esce dalla bocca della verità dopo aver infilato la mano.


Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI son prevenuto....ma...non avendo bisogno di consensi o altro mi pongo anche in modo troppo diretto......!!!vabbè....finisce che mi devo trovare qualcun'altro per litigare....!!:rotfl:


vuoi litigare con me Oscù? L'ultima volta ci è venuta bene...:rotfl::rotfl: e pure la prima, adesso che mi viene in mente:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

*Oscù*

.... :mrgreen: ...minchia sei tremendo! :mrgreen:

ps. io con te non litigo è...te lo dico subito.... non ce la faccio a litigare con te


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, c'è differenza.
> il guardone può essere uno sconosciuto, il cuckold no.
> e perché non ti sei scelto un nome tipo peppino rossi?


Allora GUARDONE/CORNUTO. Guardone insieme d'appartenenza e cornuto sottoinsieme ivi contenuto. 

Peppino Rossi fa cagare. Tu perchè non ti sei scelta Raudo?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai visto che ho trovato anche l 'oggetto adatto da regalare al caso tuo, nel post "approccio"
> 
> Maurizio


Ah no. Adesso vado a vedere. Chissà che sorpresona.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Cazzo ricordo......che carattere che hai...niente male...!!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ecco! A tal proposito, amico, quante modello ti sei bombato ultimamente? Eh? Trombeur de femmes che altro non sei!



Ricorda nella vita l 'uomo non sceglie mai, sempre la donna sceglie ed è molto espicita quando decide di farlo , se hai  la fortuna di trovarti nei posti giusti invece che al supermarket il gioco è fatto.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Simò*

Vabbè facciamo un sondaggio....:chi vuole litigare con oscuro?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè facciamo un sondaggio....:chi vuole litigare con oscuro?:rotfl:


stamattina non sono in vena ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

:angeletto:io?





oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo ricordo......che carattere che hai...niente male...!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stamattina non sono in vena ....


che hai fatto, tesoro?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ricorda nella vita l 'uomo non sceglie mai, sempre la donna sceglie ed è molto espicita quando decide di farlo , se hai la fortuna di trovarti nei posti giusti invece che al supermarket il gioco è fatto.
> 
> Maurizio


Maurì, quanto t'invidio. Maurì TVTTTB.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che hai fatto, tesoro?


giornata iniziata di merda.... ...sono arrivata adesso in ufficio


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ricorda nella vita l 'uomo non sceglie mai, sempre la donna sceglie ed è molto espicita quando decide di farlo , se hai la fortuna di trovarti *nei posti giusti *invece che al supermarket il gioco è fatto.
> 
> Maurizio


tipo?


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora GUARDONE/CORNUTO. Guardone insieme d'appartenenza e cornuto sottoinsieme ivi contenuto.
> 
> *Peppino Rossi fa cagare.* Tu perchè non ti sei scelta Raudo?


 anche   joey blow .
benvenuto:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche   joey blow .
> benvenuto:mrgreen:


Era meglio Joey Blowjob. :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ricorda nella vita l 'uomo non sceglie mai, sempre la donna sceglie ed è molto espicita quando decide di farlo , se hai la fortuna di trovarti nei posti giusti invece che al supermarket il gioco è fatto.
> 
> Maurizio



santa verita'..ieri ho dovuto percorrere con 36gradi un bel po'dei nostri portici a piedi..e parte l'incontro con Prodi,,che solo a vederlo...lo spettacolo era notevole.Praticamente sono tutte''vestite''come al mare.....vabbe'quelle giovani manco si accorgevano di me...ma alcune 40enni lo sguardo finto distratto lo lanciavano eccome.
Si capiva benissimo che..


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> santa verita'..ieri ho dovuto percorrere con 36gradi un bel po'dei nostri portici a piedi..e *parte l'incontro con Prodi*,,che solo a vederlo...lo spettacolo era notevole.Praticamente sono tutte''vestite''come al mare.....vabbe'quelle giovani manco si accorgevano di me...ma alcune 40enni lo sguardo finto distratto lo lanciavano eccome.
> Si capiva benissimo che..


Non avevi un secchio di di m***a a portata di mano???


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche joey blow .
> benvenuto:mrgreen:


Nessuno è perfetto.

Grazie!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> santa verita'..ieri ho dovuto percorrere con 36gradi un bel po'dei nostri portici a piedi..e parte l'incontro con Prodi,,che solo a vederlo...lo spettacolo era notevole.Praticamente sono tutte''vestite''come al mare.....*vabbe'quelle giovani manco si accorgevano di me*...ma alcune 40enni lo sguardo finto distratto lo lanciavano eccome.
> Si capiva benissimo che..


non te la prendere Lotharone... lo sai che i giovani sono superficiali...


----------



## Tebina (6 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Qui dentro, no. E' opinabile. :mrgreen:


E' opinabile perchè i sentimenti non sono matematica e il sentimento amore ha mille sfumature.
Io, e kid, me ne devi dare atto, non ho mai detto che il MIO modo di amare è quello giusto.
E' il mio e non vado a sindacare il tuo se è giusto o sbagliato.

Qual'è il problema per te e la tua vita se la mia coppia viaggia su determinati binari?

Tu non capirai mai me, io mai te, ma da me mai avrai un giudizio sulla qualità del tuo amore


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Parliamo di trombate, che è tutta salute e non si scomodano i sentimenti, no?



eh però non c'è molto da dire:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> E' opinabile perchè i sentimenti non sono matematica e il sentimento amore ha mille sfumature.
> Io, e kid, me ne devi dare atto, non ho mai detto che il MIO modo di amare è quello giusto.
> E' il mio e non vado a sindacare il tuo se è giusto o sbagliato.
> 
> ...


Ne ho già abbastanza dei miei di problemi, figurati.

Sarà che ho una concezione talmente alta dell'amore, che mi "infastidisce" leggere certe cose sul forum. Ma non è solo il tuo caso sia chiaro, ho visto ben di peggio in passato qui dentro...

Dico solo che, sarà che nel mondo c'è un grande desiderio di amore, che molto spesso lo si scambia per altro.


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh però non c'è molto da dire:mrgreen:


Hai voglia, ci sono mille modi diversi di farlo.


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia, ci sono mille modi diversi di farlo.



vero, però una trombata è sempre una trombata

sui sentimenti invece si scrivono fiumi d'inchiostro, compreso il fatto che la trombata ha sempre un contorno etc. etc.

almeno, mi sembra che si è arrivati a tale conclusione, o sbaglio?:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Stiamo pisciando abbondantemente fuori dal vaso. :unhappy:
> 
> Il problema grosso però è che da quando sto su questo forum, non mi stupisco più di nulla... ne ho sentite di tutti i colori.
> 
> E' sempre il sotio discorso, si cerca di fare passare la normalità per diversità e viceversa. E se non accetti la loro diversità, allora sei un coglione. Mah.


Kid ma non e' normale manco a loro ed infatti stanno tutti male ed hanno bisogno di venire qua a fare i fighi...

la spia indicatrice della loro condizione sofferente e' che s'inkazzano quando li si critica o li si coglie in contraddizioni del cazzo...

col tempo capitolano ad uno ad uno perche' e' una vita e condizione proprio di merda ed insostenibile psicologicamente alla lunga, anche se non lo si ammette... 

c'e' poco da fare, la fedelta' si sta riscoprendo perche' si ha bisogno di punti di riferimento e se fuori nella societa' so' saltati e si ha poco controllo su di loro, nella famiglia e' piu' facile ricostruirli o tentarci...

e poi se fai pulizia a cominciare dalla tua famiglia, il vecchio detto e' perfetto....

se ognuno tenesse pulito davanti alla propria porta, tutta la citta' sarebbe pulita...

evvai co' la ramazza...

ahahahahah

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

*Per tornare in tema*

mi volevo riallacciare a quanto espresso da Chiara.
Io non so se c'è una Tebe in ogni donna, ne dubito fortemente.
Perchè Tebe è così particolare ... che non lo capisce neanche lei.
Non è il prototipo di compagna
Non è il prototipo di collega
Non è il prototipo di amante

I suoi comportamenti sono diversamente prevedibili, al punto da non riuscire lei per prima a prevedere i comportamenti degli altri.
E' su di un piano a sè, che non è un piano ma una serie di piani parzialmente sovrapposti.
Perchè parliamo tanto con lei e di lei? Per quanto mi riguarda, io non riesco a comprenderla, forse ogni tanto intuisco qualcosa. Non è quindi un prototipo, è ... un'opera unica, nel bene e nel male, di quelle opere moderne che io non capisco e che l'autore modifica di continuo(Minerva, poi magari... mi aiuti nella definizione).
Ho conosciuto poche donne che NON ragionano come lei.
Quindi no, Circe, non c'è Tebe in ogni donna.


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una bella corsa in autostrada con la mia baby e sento le palpitazioni anch'io :up:


scusa chia', ma nun te fermano sempre i caramba co' quella tamarrata de maghina? 

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Kid ma non e' normale manco a loro ed infatti stanno tutti male ed hanno bisogno di venire qua a fare i fighi...
> 
> la spia indicatrice della loro condizione sofferente e' che s'inkazzano quando li si critica o li si coglie in contraddizioni del cazzo...
> 
> ...


 già che hai la ramazza in mano pulisci il guaio di ieri ...a quest'ora ti fai vedere.roba da chiodi


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi volevo riallacciare a quanto espresso da Chiara.
> Io non so se c'è una Tebe in ogni donna, ne dubito fortemente.
> Perchè Tebe è così particolare ... che non lo capisce neanche lei.
> Non è il prototipo di compagna
> ...


... ma probabilmente c'è un uomo dentro Tebe! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa Tebe, m'è venuta sta stronzata così di getto!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Kid*

Due per la precisione!!!


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non me la prendo con tebe, e nemmeno altri, ripeto ognuno è libero di fare e scrivere quello che gli pare, ciò non toglie che mi ritengo libero di commentare e di non credere a certe balle spaziali.
> 
> Maurizio


In effetti e' quello che fa girare il cazzo...leggere un mare di cazzate sperando che uno ce creda anche...

va bene dirsele perche' se nun se cojonano da soli sklerano, ma che tentino de cojona' pure il mondo intero ennno' cazzo...

e' un invito a nozze la contropresa cojonante...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già che hai la ramazza in mano pulisci il guaio di ieri ...a quest'ora ti fai vedere.roba da chiodi


oggi sono di riposo...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> scusa chia', ma nun te fermano sempre i caramba co' quella tamarrata de maghina?
> 
> ahahahahahah



ma quale tammarata, è un gioiello design pininfarina

e certo che mi fermano i caramba,
per farmi i complimenti

:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma quale tammarata, è un gioiello design pininfarina
> 
> e certo che mi fermano i caramba,
> per farmi i complimenti
> ...


nera fa proprio cagare, rosso alfa invece...










































































pure...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

è appena dipartito il povero pinin


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma quale tammarata, è un gioiello design pininfarina
> 
> e certo che mi fermano i caramba,
> per farmi i complimenti
> ...


se è quella che ho visto io è un vero gioiello:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nera fa proprio cagare, rosso alfa, invece
> 
> 
> pure...
> ...



la mia è blu, signorile:lipstick:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è appena dipartito il povero pinin


infatti, ho letto


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il coraggio sarebbe questo?
> 
> 
> Se riesci a conservare il controllo quando tutti
> ...


Troppi se...troppi se...
Se fossi foco brucerei lo monno...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La logica è logica punto, non è un opinione 1+1 fa sempre 2, sono obiettivo, se parlare di rispetto vuol dire essere moralisti, allora sono anche moralista.
> 
> Le 60 pagine, non si riusciva a prendere il capitono sguisciava da tutte parti.
> 
> Maurizio


Ma Maurizio...
Sai stare seriamente con una donna 
Significa essere sempre pronti a capire che in certi casi 1+1 fa 3 o 0...
Capisci?

Kid smentiscimi...


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Maurizio...
> Sai stare seriamente con una donna
> Significa essere sempre pronti a capire che in certi casi 1+1 fa 3 o 0...
> Capisci?
> ...


Beh certo, donne e razionalità non vanno sempre d'accordo! :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurì, quanto t'invidio. Maurì TVTTTB.


questo messaggio  TVTTTB mi è arrivato sul cellulare ieri era firmato Laura
ma che mi spii il cellulare?

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> santa verita'..ieri ho dovuto percorrere con 36gradi un bel po'dei nostri portici a piedi..e parte l'incontro con Prodi,,che solo a vederlo...lo spettacolo era notevole.Praticamente sono tutte''vestite''come al mare.....vabbe'quelle giovani manco si accorgevano di me...ma alcune 40enni lo sguardo finto distratto lo lanciavano eccome.
> Si capiva benissimo che..


Cavolo incontrare Prodi è peggio di quando ti passa un gatto nero davanti, ne sanno qualcosa i dipendenti dell IRI.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh certo, donne e razionalità non vanno sempre d'accordo! :rotfl:


Amico mio...
VUoi risolvere alla radice i "problemi" con tua moglie?
Guardala bene in faccia.
Lei ti dirà: Perchè mi guardi così?
Le rispondi così con un sospiro: Sai dopo tanti anni che siamo assieme mi sono reso conto che hai una parte irrazionale, e non ci si può fare nulla!

Poi digiamocelo...ognuno di noi ha la moglie che si merita no?
E portiamo la nostra croce quotidiana...no?

Poi si aggiunge la parte irrazionale della figlia no?

Per cui credimi ora sono in terapia intensiva...le mando a fare in culo, da cattivo due volte al giorno...

E vedessi come diventano buone...e servizievoli...

Ricordati UOMO...battere el ciodo...ok?


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio...
> VUoi risolvere alla radice i "problemi" con tua moglie?
> Guardala bene in faccia.
> Lei ti dirà: Perchè mi guardi così?
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è appena dipartito il povero pinin


alla faccia del povero...


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la mia è blu, signorile:lipstick:


blu pervinca?

Ps: so' n'ex pure come Alfista...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> blu pervinca?
> 
> Ps: so' n'ex pure come Alfista...
> 
> ahahahah



il blu pervinca dell'alfa è uno spettacolo..
mio papà aveva una Giulietta blu pervinca metallizzato... bellissima!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Maurizio...
> Sai stare seriamente con una donna
> Significa essere sempre pronti a capire che in certi casi 1+1 fa 3 o 0...
> Capisci?
> ...


Seriamente sinceramente no, le donne fanno tutte da sole caro Conte.
Tempo fa  si era piazzata una ragazza a casa, nella dependance chiaramente, accolta per un suo bisogno temporaneo di sistemazione, dato che non riusciva a trovare un appartamentino, uscendoci qualche volta continuavo a fare la mia vita da single senza dargli nessun segnale di rapporto al di là dell 'occasionale che si era creato inizialmente,  continuavo regolarmente a portarmi a casa altre ragazze,  eppure,  dopo qualche mese mi affrontava dicendomele di tutti i colori e soprattutto che non era corretto che  portassi a casa altre ragazze dato che c'era lei.
Gli ho risposto che l'avevo solo ospitata come amica e non come fidanzata e di non aver capito il perchè abbia fatto tale confusione, senza rispondermi ha fatto le valigie e se n'è andata.

Prova a capirle tu se ci riesci.


Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non avevi un secchio di di m***a a portata di mano???



magari accidenti a lui e l'euro..e la terza volta che ci sbatto contro,ah naturalmente l'aspettava un audi nera,che eentrata in ztl come niente fosse....


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*bè*

Insomma guido dal 91 ho avuto 4 macchine tutte sovralimentate a benzina....non sono mai riuscito ad averne una del mio colore preferito...Il BLU!!!3 rosse  e una verde....con interni in pelle bianchi.......!la prossima non volgio cazzi o bianca o blu!!!!


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il blu pervinca dell'alfa è uno spettacolo..
> mio papà aveva una Giulietta blu pervinca metallizzato... bellissima!


Giulietta o Giulietta perche' sei tu Giulietta?

a me sta Giulietta e' rimasta sempre nel cuore e se ritorno single ma' pijo...

ahahahah

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Alfa_Giulietta_Spider_2.JPG


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Giulietta o Giulietta perche' sei tu Giulietta?
> 
> a me sta Giulietta e' rimasta sempre nel cuore e se ritorno single ma' pijo...
> 
> ...


bella!
papà non aveva quella però


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma guido dal 91 ho avuto 4 macchine tutte sovralimentate a benzina....non sono mai riuscito ad averne una del mio colore preferito...Il BLU!!!3 rosse  e una verde....con interni in pelle bianchi.......!la prossima non volgio cazzi o bianca o blu!!!!


Quella verde doveva essere per forza questa...

http://www.comunicazionepratica.it/2012/03/25/prinz-verde-tua/

e' l'unica maghina al mondo verde...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quella verde doveva essere per forza questa...
> 
> http://www.comunicazionepratica.it/2012/03/25/prinz-verde-tua/
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:risata: :risata: :risata: :risata:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*no*

No era una nissan 200sx s14....grandissima macchina..turbo trazione posteriore..poi...poi ho perso la testa per quella che ho adesso.....!!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No era una nissan 200sx s14....grandissima macchina..turbo trazione posteriore..poi...poi ho perso la testa per quella che ho adesso.....!!!!


:mrgreen::up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Indovina chi mi ha venduto quella macchina?Si proprio lu........i era un venditore nissan all'epoca.....!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una bella corsa in autostrada con la mia baby e sento le palpitazioni anch'io :up:



a chi lo dici..sabato ho fatto la Cisa SP-PR.il tutor non c'e',e anche se il clima era acceso..sono andato molto veloce.e le curve...che spettacolo..la 159 non si muove entravo e uscivo come in pista.se mi vede la Stradale pero'..anche 80km oltre il limite...:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Ma dipende anche dall'importanza che tuo marito darebbe alla cosa se ne fosse a conoscenza.


Si certo....ma nel caso di Tebe mi sembra che Mattia sia al corrente che convive con una diversamente fedele....


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No era una nissan 200sx s14....grandissima macchina..turbo trazione posteriore..poi...poi ho perso la testa per quella che ho adesso.....!!!!


e daje da magna' a tutti quei cavalli...

ahahahah

comunque piu' che altro e' farla sfogare....


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Lothar*

Lothar un paio di anni fa per lavoro vengo spedito in una città in liguria al confine con la francia.....!Bè mi danno una 159 2.2jts.....ti premetto che non son alfista......!Bè.....mio dio che macchina....e io son abiutato a 360cv.... mi ha conquistato....rigida è rigida....6 marce...un motore che sembrava quello di una moto....uno spettacolo!Al ritorno....da genova nervi a roma centro ci ho messo 3 ore e 50.....conquistandomi una certa notorietà nell'ambito del mio ufficio.....!!!Solo una criticaevono fare una 159 1750 con 270 cv cazzo.....che macchina!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Sermy*

Adesso ne ho una con 360cv...be sti cazzi tanto sempre 20 euri metto....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e daje da magna' a tutti quei cavalli...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> comunque piu' che altro e' farla sfogare....


perchè non hai visto la "rossa"



oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ne ho una con 360cv...be sti cazzi tanto sempre 20 euri metto....!!!:rotfl:


e che ce fai co 20 euriiiiiiiiiiiiiii:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si certo....ma nel caso di Tebe mi sembra che Mattia sia al corrente che convive con una diversamente fedele....



Io non so cosa sa o non sa Mattia.
Dico che ci sono dei patti in ogni coppia. E che i patti si fanno in due. Nessuno puó arrogarsi il diritto di decidere per l'altro senza ammettere che quello che sta facendo è tradire, semplicemente. Nè più, nè meno.


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar un paio di anni fa per lavoro vengo spedito in una città in liguria al confine con la francia.....!Bè mi danno una 159 2.2jts.....ti premetto che non son alfista......!Bè.....mio dio che macchina....e io son abiutato a 360cv.... mi ha conquistato....rigida è rigida....6 marce...un motore che sembrava quello di una moto....uno spettacolo!Al ritorno....da genova nervi a roma centro ci ho messo 3 ore e 50.....conquistandomi una certa notorietà nell'ambito del mio ufficio.....!!!Solo una criticaevono fare una 159 1750 con 270 cv cazzo.....che macchina!!!!!!!!


l'Alfa piu' divertente per la guida era l'Alfasud...

una macchina piu' incollata alla strada come quella per me non esiste....

e poi era l'unica della categoria ad avere gia' 4 freni a disco e le punterie idrauliche...

il boxter supercompresso era un capolavoro...gia' alla 33 gli levarono i dischi dietro ma potenziarono ancora i cavalli del boxter con l'inieziene elettronica...

in autostrada gia' con la 1350 se volevi, smerdavi anche i bmw ed i mercedes increduli...

ahahahahah

la 1750 poi era un missile camuffato in una carrozzeria di merda...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non so cosa sa o non sa Mattia.
> Dico che ci sono dei patti in ogni coppia. *E che i patti si fanno in due. Nessuno puó arrogarsi il diritto di decidere per l'altro senza ammettere che quello che sta facendo è tradire, semplicemente. Nè più, nè meno.*


Infatti hai ragione.
Non gli ho più promesso fedeltà fisica.
E' libero di lasciarmi. Seguirmi. O semplicemente farmi fare il mio percorso.
Io sono certa che Mattia sappia che lo sto tradendo, perchè in una coppia certe cose si sentono.
da cosa mi dice. Dalle domande che fa. dagli sguardi.
dalla mia non difesa, come prima quando mi accusava ingistamente e mi incazzavo.

Forse sta pensando che se lo merita. Forse pensa che è la mia vendetta postuma. Forse forse forse.
Lui sta decidendo di stare ogni giorno con me. ha accettato di vivere con una che tradisce. Che può farlo e che sicuramente lo farà o lo ha già fatto.
mattia mi conosce bene.
Nel momento esatto in cui gli ho detto che il patto era rotto. sapeva che avrei tradito.


Per quanto riguarda il non ammettere di tradire.
Sinceramente qui dentro, tra tutti noi traditori, non ho mai letto nessuno che abbia negato di tradire.
Ma forse mi sono persa qualcosa.

Ogni tanto esce sta cosa del negamento tipo leggenda metropolitana dei coccodrilli bianchi nelle fogne


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Seriamente sinceramente no, le donne fanno tutte da sole caro Conte.
> Tempo fa  si era piazzata una ragazza a casa, nella dependance chiaramente, accolta per un suo bisogno temporaneo di sistemazione, dato che non riusciva a trovare un appartamentino, uscendoci qualche volta continuavo a fare la mia vita da single senza dargli nessun segnale di rapporto al di là dell 'occasionale che si era creato inizialmente,  continuavo regolarmente a portarmi a casa altre ragazze,  eppure,  dopo qualche mese mi affrontava dicendomele di tutti i colori e soprattutto che non era corretto che  portassi a casa altre ragazze dato che c'era lei.
> Gli ho risposto che l'avevo solo ospitata come amica e non come fidanzata e di non aver capito il perchè abbia fatto tale confusione, senza rispondermi ha fatto le valigie e se n'è andata.
> 
> ...


Le capirai solo se le sposi no?
Lei sperava di averti in pugno!
ma ricorda:
Forza e coraggio!
Dopo Aprile viene Maggio
Giugno ciccio in pugno
Luglio figa in subbuglio!
Agosto te lo posto!

Da cui i matrimoni a settembre no?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar un paio di anni fa per lavoro vengo spedito in una città in liguria al confine con la francia.....!Bè mi danno una 159 2.2jts.....ti premetto che non son alfista......!Bè.....mio dio che macchina....e io son abiutato a 360cv.... mi ha conquistato....rigida è rigida....6 marce...un motore che sembrava quello di una moto....uno spettacolo!Al ritorno....da genova nervi a roma centro ci ho messo 3 ore e 50.....conquistandomi una certa notorietà nell'ambito del mio ufficio.....!!!Solo una criticaevono fare una 159 1750 con 270 cv cazzo.....che macchina!!!!!!!!




la mia e'2400 diesel con 210cv..solo l'altra che ho in garage mi diverte cosi',cioe'la Mito..ma sai una cosa??casso..due anni fa'la prendo..e rimango stupito,in genere la usa mio figlio...ma come fa'ad andare tanto forte??...be'non scopro che e'stato a Milano a taroccare la centralina....


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la mia e'2400 diesel con 210cv..solo l'altra che ho in garage mi diverte cosi',cioe'la Mito..ma sai una cosa??casso..due anni fa'la prendo..e rimango stupito,in genere la usa mio figlio...ma come fa'ad andare tanto forte??...*be'non scopro che e'stato a Milano a taroccare la centralina*....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la mia e'2400 diesel con 210cv..solo l'altra che ho in garage mi diverte cosi',cioe'la Mito..ma sai una cosa??casso..due anni fa'la prendo..e rimango stupito,in genere la usa mio figlio...ma come fa'ad andare tanto forte??...be'non scopro che e'stato a Milano a taroccare la centralina....


bravissimi cosi' in caso d'incidente l'assicurazione v'inkula a sangue e senza vaselina...

ahahahahah

e ve pagate tutto fino all'ultimo....anzi per un cazzo perche' nun credo che c'avete milioni di neuro come patrimonio da risarci'...

o si'?

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bravissimi cosi' in caso d'incidente l'assicurazione v'inkula a sangue e senza vaselina...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


no ma piu'che altro accelerea piu'in fretta e consuma meno..veramente poco per come mi abitua l'altra..


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no ma piu'che altro accelerea piu'in fretta e consuma meno..veramente poco per come mi abitua l'altra..


si' qualche miglioramento lo ottieni, pero' ti ripeto che in caso di incidente grave tu sei praticamente sul lastrico e fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni saranno solo cazzi acidi...

pensi che so' fessi quelli delle assicurazioni e nun s'attaccano ad un cavillo offerto su un vassoio d'argento per non pagare?

e tutto per qualche cavallo in piu' e qualche grammo di combustibile in meno....

a parte che te parte pure na truffa perche' paghi per una potenza inferiore...

vedi quanti vantaggi ci sono?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' qualche miglioramento lo ottieni, pero' ti ripeto che in caso di incidente grave tu sei praticamente sul lastrico e fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni saranno solo cazzi acidi...
> 
> pensi che so' fessi quelli delle assicurazioni e nun s'attaccano ad un cavillo offerto su un vassoio d'argento per non pagare?
> 
> ...


corression...


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' qualche miglioramento lo ottieni, pero' ti ripeto che in caso di incidente grave tu sei praticamente sul lastrico e fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni saranno solo cazzi acidi...
> 
> pensi che so' fessi quelli delle assicurazioni e nun s'attaccano ad un cavillo offerto su un vassoio d'argento per non pagare?
> 
> ...




a me il meccanico ha messo 25 cavalli in più senza nemmeno chiedermelo, avevo spaccato la cinghia e si è rotto il motore e mi ha messo su dei pezzi del Ghibli, non sapevo 'sta cosa della truffa
in effetti...


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me il meccanico ha messo 25 cavalli in più senza nemmeno chiedermelo, avevo spaccato la cinghia e si è rotto il motore e mi ha messo su dei pezzi del Ghibli, non sapevo 'sta cosa della truffa
> in effetti...


l'auto viene omologata per quello che c'e' in origine...

se fai le modifiche so' cazzi da tutte le parti e la truffa e' anche il meno...

in effetti sarei piu' preoccupato se ammazzassi o invalidassi qualcuno..


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'auto viene omologata per quello che c'e' in origine...
> 
> se fai le modifiche so' cazzi da tutte le parti e la truffa e' anche il meno...
> 
> in effetti sarei piu' preoccupato se ammazzassi o invalidassi qualcuno..



ormai, l'ho venduta a un commerciante belga, chissà che leggi hanno
comunque le revisioni le passava, si vede che non se ne accorgono, o forse ci pensava il meccanico che me la portava, boh?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Mha*

Io ho tolto il catalizzatore,ho un overboost della castelli....quindi filtro k.n....da 320 cavalli son finito a 360....ma sta storia dell'assicurazione è vera teoricamente...nella pratica nessuno viene a vedere...!Comunque lothar le volanti hanno 2.4jtd.....cazzo che coppia.......!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Stermy*

Se modifichi la vettura e ti beccano son cazzi amari...sequestro dell'auto e del libretto....multone di 584 euto...se non sbaglio!!!


----------



## Circe (6 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Oh finalmente salta fuori sta cosa. Non si promette a nessuno la fedeltà, se si ama si dà per scontato che la sera dopo non si và a trombare un altro. E' naturale. Altrimenti non si ama, è così semplice.


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti hai ragione.
> Non gli ho più promesso fedeltà fisica.
> E' libero di lasciarmi. Seguirmi. O semplicemente farmi fare il mio percorso.
> Io sono certa che Mattia sappia che lo sto tradendo, perchè in una coppia certe cose si sentono.
> ...


Continui a sguisciare come un capitone, avevi capito benissimo!
Nessuno ti accusa di negare di tradire, ci mancherebbe,  a te che ne fai addirittura un vanto da sexi seduttrice.
Il negamento sta sul fatto che  non gli dici apertamente che sei stata in un motel con un altro, anzi trovi scuse e bugie per farlo
e penso che tu lo faccia  proprio perchè sai benissimo che il tuo lui  non accetterebbe, oppure si,  nel dubbio non rischi.
Rigurardo a lui penso che non si interessi più di tanto sul fatto  dato che sono sicuro,  continui a frequentare la persona con cui ti ha tradito.


Non posso pensare ai manicaretti che gli cucinerai quanto lo scoprirai di nuovo.

Maurizio


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Continui a sguisciare come un capitone, avevi capito benissimo!
> Nessuno ti accusa di negare di tradire, ci mancherebbe,  a te che ne fai addirittura un vanto da sexi seduttrice.
> Il negamento sta sul fatto che  non gli dici apertamente che sei stata in un motel con un altro, anzi trovi scuse e bugie per farlo
> e penso che tu lo faccia  proprio perchè sai benissimo che il tuo lui  non accetterebbe, oppure si,  nel dubbio non rischi.
> ...


Guarda, Tebe è uno dei casi meno gravi nella categoria "fedifraghi cool". Ti assicuro che qui dentro si è visto di mooooooolto peggio. Vatti a cercare i vecchi thread di Sabrina (ero questo il nick? qualcuno mi illumini). Una storia pazzesca, roba da non credere, tira e molla durato anni, fughe, negazioni, incazzature, incongruità. Roba da farsi venire il sangue amaro per anni.

Ti assicuro che Tebe al suo cospetto, è una bravissima moglie. :up:


----------



## Circe (6 Luglio 2012)

sono scioccata! vi lascio due giorni e che mi combinate??? come faro' a leggere tutti i commenti?? Ci vogliono almeno tre giorni di studio intenso.....comunque me ne vado al mare e li tra sole e musica vi leggero' dal cellulare. Purtroppo davanti al pc il tempo non c'è.
buon week end a tutti, traditi e traditori, oggi sono in modalità yoga...generosa e serena


----------



## lunaiena (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Troppi se...troppi se...
> Se fossi foco brucerei lo monno...


Se avessi le ruote sarei una carriola...
Mi ripeto me hanno sempre detto che non si vive n'è con i se e n'è con i ma...




Se rispondessi al cell.. ma faresti una cortesia...
vabbé aspetteró il mio turno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> sono scioccata! vi lascio due giorni e che mi combinate??? come faro' a leggere tutti i commenti?? Ci vogliono almeno tre giorni di studio intenso.....comunque me ne vado al mare e li tra sole e musica vi leggero' dal cellulare. Purtroppo davanti al pc il tempo non c'è.
> buon week end a tutti, traditi e traditori, oggi sono in modalità yoga...generosa e serena


divertiti, abbronzati, ritemprati.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> sono scioccata! vi lascio due giorni e che mi combinate??? come faro' a leggere tutti i commenti?? Ci vogliono almeno tre giorni di studio intenso.....comunque me ne vado al mare e li tra sole e musica vi leggero' dal cellulare. Purtroppo davanti al pc il tempo non c'è.
> buon week end a tutti, traditi e traditori, oggi sono in modalità yoga...generosa e serena




Ma ... Ehm... Scusa ... 
Buona vacanza .. Innanzitutto... Ma non si fa così .. Eh!!:incazzato:
E non pensare ad altro che divertirti ...ciao


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

molla l'ultimo pezzo di tebe che c'è in te in autostrada o affogalo a mare:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, Tebe è uno dei casi meno gravi nella categoria "fedifraghi cool". Ti assicuro che qui dentro si è visto di mooooooolto peggio. Vatti a cercare i vecchi thread di Sabrina (ero questo il nick? qualcuno mi illumini). Una storia pazzesca, roba da non credere, tira e molla durato anni, fughe, negazioni, incazzature, incongruità. Roba da farsi venire il sangue amaro per anni.
> 
> Ti assicuro che Tebe al suo cospetto, è una bravissima moglie. :up:



Kid non ho bisogno di cercare ce ne sono di peggiori... mai avuto dubbi al riguardo, basta leggere toy si definisce altruista,  poi tradisce il suo fidanzato difendendosi  che non è tradimento perchè lui non lo sa. 


Maurizio


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> sono scioccata! vi lascio due giorni e che mi combinate??? come faro' a leggere tutti i commenti?? Ci vogliono almeno tre giorni di studio intenso.....comunque me ne vado al mare e li tra sole e musica vi leggero' dal cellulare. Purtroppo davanti al pc il tempo non c'è.
> buon week end a tutti, traditi e traditori, oggi sono in modalità yoga...generosa e serena


quindi io so' escluso dal tuo augurio?...

ennunsefa'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> molla l'ultimo pezzo di tebe che c'è in te in autostrada o affogalo a mare:mrgreen:


brava, bel consiglio...

pero' e' pregata de fallo nel tuo mare....(mare?...se vabbe'...ahahahah) perche' tanto e' gia' na chiavica...

ahahah


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> brava, bel consiglio...
> 
> pero' e' pregata de fallo nel tuo mare....(mare?...se vabbe'...ahahahah) perche' tanto e' gia' na chiavica...
> 
> ahahah


ma se abbiamo la maggior parte delle bandiere blu?
:calcio:


----------



## noreg (6 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dipende da come consideri l'amante...
> Ogni cosa dipende da particolari...e da quanto tu a questi particolari dai importanza...



Beh, sicuro... questione di punti di vista. Proprio per questo parlavo di fantasiosa (personale) geometria mentale e comportamentale. 
Però... se un amante viene considerato, vissuto come un "piccolo particolare", perchè ometterlo? Un piccolo particolare, in fondo, quali danni potrebbe arrecare?
O forse, visto che si è in coppia e che si sostiene di Amare...




Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Ma dipende anche dall'importanza che tuo marito darebbe alla cosa se ne fosse a conoscenza.



.... dovrebbe essere naturale tenere in considerazione, fare proprio anche quest'altro punto di vista.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se modifichi la vettura e ti beccano son cazzi amari...sequestro dell'auto e del libretto....multone di 584 euto...se non sbaglio!!!



e tra l'altro le concessionarie ufficiali se quando entra in officina una vettura risulta modificata o con dei pezzi non montati in origine sono tenute a chiamare la polizia per fare i controlli....


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e tra l'altro le concessionarie ufficiali se quando entra in officina una vettura risulta modificata o con dei pezzi non montati in origine sono tenute a chiamare la polizia per fare i controlli....


Sul serio 

Non la sapevo questa


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*sicura?*

Sicura?le case ufficiali non riconoscono la garanzia...ma tenute a chiamare le forze dell'ordine.....mi sembra eccessivo...no?


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicura?le case ufficiali non riconoscono la garanzia...ma tenute a chiamare le forze dell'ordine.....mi sembra eccessivo...no?



la garanzia è out!
però per esempio a noi dai sistemi risulta se le centraline e/o altri pezzi risultano assegnati ad altri telai... in quei casi dal momento che potrebbero essere rubati dobbiamo chiamare le forze dell'ordine

ci è capitato ultimamente su una centralina di vettura che risultava rubata in Germania.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sul serio
> 
> Non la sapevo questa



si, magari non su uno specchietto retrovisore...parliamo di centraline e pezzi particolari che vengono prodotti per un telaio


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se abbiamo la maggior parte delle bandiere blu?
> :calcio:


ecchissenefrega....

ahahahah

la bandiera blu e' data anche per i servizi e non solo ed esclusivamente come uno e' indotto a pensare, per la qualita' del mare...

e la' da voi e' tutto un servizio....

igienico...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*SI*

Si ok....in caso di pezzi rubati è ovvio.....ma se c'è un filtro più performante,o un pop off after mrket ma che gli frega?Anche perchè quando arrivano le guardie mica son così preparaei sai....deve trovarsi l'intenditore......!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ok....in caso di pezzi rubati è ovvio.....ma se c'è un filtro più performante,o un pop off after mrket ma che gli frega?Anche perchè quando arrivano le guardie mica son così preparaei sai....deve trovarsi l'intenditore......!!!:rotfl:


parlo solo di pezzi che vengono ordinati col telaio della macchina (centraline, cablaggi, chiavi, etc.)


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ok....in caso di pezzi rubati è ovvio.....ma se c'è un filtro più performante,o un pop off after mrket ma che gli frega?Anche perchè quando arrivano le guardie mica son così preparaei sai....deve trovarsi l'intenditore......!!!:rotfl:



A 15 anni un carabiniere mi ha beccato il 65 cc sul ciao :rotfl:...

Si è fatto una risata, uno sganassone e mi ha lasciato andare...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Ok*

Allora si......!Vabbè che tanto io dalle case ufficiali non vado mai....!!:up:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora si......!Vabbè che tanto io dalle case ufficiali non vado mai....!!:up:


le case ufficiali convengono finchè hai la garanzia!
da noi una volta fuori garanzia è un furto....


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ok....in caso di pezzi rubati è ovvio.....ma se c'è un filtro più performante,o un pop off after mrket ma che gli frega?Anche perchè quando arrivano le guardie mica son così preparaei sai....deve trovarsi l'intenditore......!!!:rotfl:


io sapevo che tenete sott'occhi anche i ritrovi dei fissati del tuning e delle garette...

li' per multe e sequestri si fa pesca a strascico...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> A 15 anni un carabiniere mi ha beccato il 65 cc sul ciao :rotfl:...
> 
> Si è fatto una risata, uno sganassone e mi ha lasciato andare...



prima non ci si faceva caso


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> prima non ci si faceva caso


No infatti ... poi eravamo bravi ragazzi... in fondo

Un pò tanto in fondo forse


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Stermy*

Guarda sul tuning non tanto,un po di upgrade ci può stare....cambia il discorso sulle garette.....cerca di capire io su questo ho un grosso conflitto di interesse....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti hai ragione.
> Non gli ho più promesso fedeltà fisica.
> E' libero di lasciarmi. Seguirmi. O semplicemente farmi fare il mio percorso.
> Io sono certa che Mattia sappia che lo sto tradendo, perchè in una coppia certe cose si sentono.
> ...


Tebe, in realtà non pensavo a te quando rispondevo a Lunapiena... non conosco in modo approfondito la tua storia. Mi riferivo al fatto che qualcuno, a volte, relativizza parecchio quando si parla di infedeltà.

Mio marito sapeva che lo tradivo sistematicamente. Alla fine, quando ci siamo lasciati, mi ha chiesto di confermargli se un tizio che aveva in mente fosse stato un mio amante... non l'aveva mai conosciuto di persona, ma sapeva che era un mio amico. Ed è incredibile, ma il mio ultimo amante, in effetti, è stato proprio lui. Questo per dirti quanto fossi trasparente. Eppure io sapevo e so di averlo tradito. E so di aver fatto una cosa scorretta nei suoi confronti, anche se so bene che mio marito l'avrebbe accettato pur di non perdermi. Perchè sì, lui l'avrebbe accettato, ci sarebbe passato sopra, mi avrebbe perdonato non una, ma mille volte.

Penso solo sia giusto ribadirlo, ogni tanto. Che sempre tradimento è.


----------



## Leda (6 Luglio 2012)

noreg ha detto:


> Beh, sicuro... questione di punti di vista. Proprio per questo parlavo di fantasiosa (personale) geometria mentale e comportamentale.
> Però... se un amante viene considerato, vissuto come un "piccolo particolare", perchè ometterlo? Un piccolo particolare, in fondo, quali danni potrebbe arrecare?
> O forse, visto che si è in coppia e che si sostiene di Amare...
> 
> .... dovrebbe essere naturale tenere in considerazione, fare proprio anche quest'altro punto di vista.


E' quello che penso anch'io.  :up: Però credo che l'accento andrebbe messo più sulla correttezza che sull'amore. Non discuto sentimenti evidenti, anche in presenza di tradimenti, ma l'onestà è una virtù trasversale.

Noreg, perchè non ti registri? Mi piace il tuo stile


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> le case ufficiali convengono finchè hai la garanzia!
> da noi una volta fuori garanzia è un furto....


le case ufficiali non convengono manco con la garanzia...

con la direttiva europea la garanzia e' valida e deve essere riconosciuta anche se il tagliando o la riparazione la effettuano altri centri...

l'importante e' che nel tagliando o nella scheda di riparazione si annoti il seriale del ricambio originale e stop...

ladri...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se modifichi la vettura e ti beccano son cazzi amari...sequestro dell'auto e del libretto....multone di 584 euto...se non sbaglio!!!


Mai visto come sono modificate le auto dei contrabbandieri baresi?
Per speronare le auto dei finanzieri? Eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda sul tuning non tanto,un po di upgrade ci può stare....cambia il discorso sulle garette.....cerca di capire io su questo ho un grosso conflitto di interesse....!!:rotfl:


infatti...io al posto tuo alla bestia nun me affezionerei piu' de tanto...

te po' abbandona' da un momento all'altro...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se avessi le ruote sarei una carriola...
> Mi ripeto me hanno sempre detto che non si vive n'è con i se e n'è con i ma...
> 
> 
> ...


Se fossi donna...
Sarei na pornodiva no?
O un putanon de casa nostra...


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le case ufficiali non convengono manco con la garanzia...
> 
> con la direttiva europea la garanzia e' valida e deve essere riconosciuta anche se il tagliando o la riparazione la effettuano altri centri...
> 
> ...



dipende....spesso la casa madre si impunta.... è una lotta continua


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai visto come sono modificate le auto dei contrabbandieri baresi?
> Per speronare le auto dei finanzieri? Eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


te sei sempre in ritardo....

in questo caso minimo de na' decina d'anni...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e tra l'altro le concessionarie ufficiali se quando entra in officina una vettura risulta modificata o con dei pezzi non montati in origine sono tenute a chiamare la polizia per fare i controlli....


Beh Simy...un conto sono le concessionarie...
Un conto...
Va bon lasciamo stare...
Ho visto nei motori cose che voi umani...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> A 15 anni un carabiniere mi ha beccato il 65 cc sul ciao :rotfl:...
> 
> Si è fatto una risata, uno sganassone e mi ha lasciato andare...


A sedici a me hanno seguestrato la vespa...ehm...il solito esagerato...ehm...al posto di 50...ehm...elaborata a 130...


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende....spesso la casa madre si impunta.... è una lotta continua


ma non puo' farci niente....

si accolla anche le spese legali se lo metti in mezzo....


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

c'è da dire che certe riparazioni te le fa solo la casa madre
comunque è vero, non potrebbero buttarti fuori dalla garanzia


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Conte*

Che 130 era?io sapevo 125 primavera.....!!


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non puo' farci niente....
> 
> si accolla anche le spese legali se lo metti in mezzo....


è vero...ma spesso giocano sul fatto di essere dei colossi e non tutti i clienti mettono in mezzo l'avvocato...
per una causa che perdi magari ne hai vinte altre 10.... e ti parlo a ragion veduta visto che il mio lavoro.


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> E' quello che penso anch'io.  :up: Però credo che l'accento andrebbe messo più sulla correttezza che sull'amore. Non discuto sentimenti evidenti, anche in presenza di tradimenti, ma *l'onestà è una virtù trasversale*.
> 
> Noreg, perchè non ti registri? Mi piace il tuo stile


Quoto tutto, Regina Leda


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che 130 era?io sapevo 125 primavera.....!!


Allora la 125 primavera come la et3 aveva la carrozzeria del cinquantino.
In particolare la ET3 detta così per il carburatore a 3 travasi ha fatto un mucchio di morti.
Era un vespino che riusciva a fare i 115 km orari.
Però a quella velocità bastava prendere un sasso e volavi.
Presi un motore di una ET3 e lo elaborai.
All'epoca avevamo tra noi ragazzi chi forniva tutto, cilindri, pistoni ecc..ecc..ecc...

Provai anche su un vespino a montare un motore di un px, ma non ci stava...mentre su una vecchia granturismo ci stava pure quello del PE200.

Il ciao invece si riusciva a portarlo a 90 ottenendo un motorino che faceva comodamente i 75 km orari.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Qui*

Qui a roma...c'erano vespini 50 che giravano con il 160 sotto....conte di che anno sei?Io avevo un aprilia 125 f1.......!!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho tolto il catalizzatore,ho un overboost della castelli....quindi filtro k.n....da 320 cavalli son finito a 360....ma sta storia dell'assicurazione è vera teoricamente...nella pratica nessuno viene a vedere...!Comunque lothar le volanti hanno 2.4jtd.....cazzo che coppia.......!!


lo so'..acnhe molto auto delle scorte,infatti mi fa'paura solo vedermi arrivare la gallardo della stradale,sai che qui'una l'hanno...ma quanto consuma!!!mia''amica''viaggia in ML 3200..fatti i conti fa'10km/l come la mia..


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> c'è da dire che certe riparazioni te le fa solo la casa madre
> comunque è vero, non potrebbero buttarti fuori dalla garanzia


NO.
Il problema sta nell'attrezzatura.
Ci sono riparazioni che solo chi è attrezzato riesce a fare.
Le concessionarie oggi, mirano a "cambiare pezzi".
Chi è specializzato solo in certi settori ha tutto e ce la fa.
Esempio esistono centri in cui si fanno pompe e iniezioni solo per il diesel, ma tutto il diesel.
E centri in cui si riparano solo centraline...
Per le centraline c'è un grande centro a Rivoli.

Per un meccanico normale, l'avvento dell'elettronica ha segnato il suo declino.

La casa madre tante volte, proprio con la fornitura dei pezzi di ricambio, fa di quei casini che non ti dico...
E parlo di puttanate eh?
Una volta per un radiatore, neanche con i disegni si riusciva ad avere il pezzo giusto.

Le auto sono strane eh?
Ci sono auto che nascono male...

Al punto che esiste perfino un forum, degli autoriparatori, dove come in una sorta di real book tutti gli autoriparatori segnalano agli altri i casi pazzi no?

Ed è durissimo dire alla casa madre...abbiamo smontato il motore e guarda qua che merda ci metti dentro...
Ti sembra il caso di fare la puleggia della pompa dell'acqua in plastica anzichè in duralluminio così quando si sbriciola fotte valvole e tutto il motore?
Ti sembra il caso di fare questa placchetta saldata sul connettore della pompa di iniezione così poi si spezza e resti a piedi?
Ti sembra il caso di montare questo stracazzo di iniettori fatti in cina?
Ti sembra il caso di fare la testata così poco spessa così colassa?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero...ma spesso giocano sul fatto di essere dei colossi e non tutti i clienti mettono in mezzo l'avvocato...
> per una causa che perdi magari ne hai vinte altre 10.... e ti parlo a ragion veduta visto che il mio lavoro.


Dipende molto anche dal cliente eh?
Se hai un cliente che compera da te un auto ogni 5 anni...fai fatica...a...
In genere ci sono concessionarie che ci rimettono di proprio pur di non perdere il cliente...e non infognarsi con la casa madre...la quale misura il valore di una concessionaria...solo da quanto immatricola in un trimestre no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui a roma...c'erano vespini 50 che giravano con il 160 sotto....conte di che anno sei?Io avevo un aprilia 125 f1.......!!


Sono del 1967...
Quando io ero in età per quelle cose giravamo i primi PX.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende molto anche dal cliente eh?
> Se hai un cliente che compera da te un auto ogni 5 anni...fai fatica...a...
> *In genere ci sono concessionarie che ci rimettono di proprio pur di non perdere il cliente...e non infognarsi con la casa madre...la quale misura il valore di una concessionaria...solo da quanto immatricola in un trimestre *no?


è vero! 
cmq quest'anno ce ne hanno fatte chiudere una marea.... è stato un bagno di sangue.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Lothar*

Guarda le gallardo sono due.....o meglio erano due....!Una è incidentata....quindi la lamborghini ha dato un'altra gallardo 540.....!Adesso è un pò che non ne sento parlare....!!!


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> c'è da dire che certe riparazioni te le fa solo la casa madre
> comunque è vero, non potrebbero buttarti fuori dalla garanzia


se ho la garanzia e' logico che vado da loro senza spendere niente, pero' gia' con i tagliandi con me s'attaccano perche' sono piu' cari dei centri esterni... 

ma anche tutti i segreti per qualsiasi riparazione sono costretti a fornire...

e' finita la pacchia...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero!
> cmq quest'anno ce ne hanno fatte chiudere una marea.... è stato un bagno di sangue.


Embè ma mia cara...
Quando è arrivata la crisi, l'unica mossa è stata: aiutiamo il settore auto.
Maxi incentivi.
Nel 2008 tutti quelli che avevano 4 soldi han cambiato l'auto...
Adesso entri in una concessionaria...e sei tu che dici...ho solo sti soldi qua...datemi quell'auto là.
Poi sai con il costo carburanti e assicurazioni alle stelle...molti hanno riscoperto il piacere del mezzo pubblico no?


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ho la garanzia e' logico che vado da loro senza spendere niente, *pero' gia' con i tagliandi con me s'attaccano perche' sono piu' cari dei centri esterni...
> 
> *ma anche tutti i segreti per qualsiasi riparazione sono costretti a fornire...
> 
> e' finita la pacchia...


vero! arrivi a pagare anche oltre il 50% in più...


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ho la garanzia e' logico che vado da loro senza spendere niente, pero' gia' con i tagliandi con me s'attaccano perche' sono piu' cari dei centri esterni...
> 
> ma anche tutti i segreti per qualsiasi riparazione sono costretti a fornire...
> 
> e' finita la pacchia...



mi sono espressa male: se non fai i tagliandi da loro, ti dicono che la garanzia non vale più


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ho la garanzia e' logico che vado da loro senza spendere niente, pero' gia' con i tagliandi con me s'attaccano perche' sono piu' cari dei centri esterni...
> 
> ma anche tutti i segreti per qualsiasi riparazione sono costretti a fornire...
> 
> e' finita la pacchia...


Centri esterni intendi autofficina autorizzata o meccanico generico?
Sono più cari dei centri esterni, perchè in concessionaria il costo orario è maggiore no?
Ma per una ragione semplicissima...hanno costi di gestione dell'apparato differenti.

I pezzi di ricambio costano uguali per tutti.

Poi è un mondo misterioso.
Lo stesso pezzo identico viene prodotto da una ditta. E venduto con il prezzo x e venduto con il prezzo y a seconda se ci stampi sopra originale...

Una volta ho fatto un calcolo.
La mia auto costruita a partire dai pezzi di ricambio.
Totale un costo di 300 milioni di lire, iva esclusa.
L'auto l'ho pagata 28 milioni.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda le gallardo sono due.....o meglio erano due....!Una è incidentata....quindi la lamborghini ha dato un'altra gallardo 540.....!Adesso è un pò che non ne sento parlare....!!!



si una mi pare incidentata a Rm..l'altra e'qua'..ogni tanto bazzica proprio l'A14..e mi piacerebbe fermasse qualche patacca RSM..loro se ne fregano del tutor.


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male: se non fai i tagliandi da loro, ti dicono che la garanzia non vale più


te lo dicono una volta poi se gli parli di leggi e direttive abbozzano...

puntano sull'inIoranza...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Centri esterni intendi autofficina autorizzata o meccanico generico?
> Sono più cari dei centri esterni, perchè in concessionaria il costo orario è maggiore no?
> Ma per una ragione semplicissima...hanno costi di gestione dell'apparato differenti.
> 
> ...


Bosch car service...


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> *Il problema sta nell'attrezzatura.
> Ci sono riparazioni che solo chi è attrezzato riesce a fare.*
> Le concessionarie oggi, mirano a "cambiare pezzi".
> ...


esatto, io la maserati la portavo fino a Solaro dal Campana, tra milano e saronno
quando ho rotto la cinghia, il mio meccanico di qui le ha messo su una coperta, l'ha caricata sul carroattrezzi e ha avvisato il Campana che ero una cliente solvibile:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Si....Infatti quella incidentata sta qui....!!Lothar mica puoi fargli qualcosa a quelli purtroppo!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bosch car service...


Non è autofficina autorizzata.
Sono dei tuttologi.
Se sistemi una centralina da loro, poi non puoi andare dalla concessionaria.
Ma da loro, che comunque devono garantirti un anno di garanzia su tutti i pezzi.
Tanto è vero che se io apro la pompa o la centralina, poi la sigillo con la vernice.
Tutti noi del settore, sappiamo quanti siano gli automobilisti che s'improvvisano meccanici, smontano qui e lì e poi frignano che l'auto non va più...
At capì?

Impossibile comunque che la Bosch Service, abbia tutti gli strumenti specifici, che hanno in una concessionaria.
Solo di software dovrebbero spendere qualcosa come un milione o due di euro...

Non hai idea di quante specifiche ci siano.

Un tempo...un filtro dell'olio andava bene per un sacco di auto.
Ora la stessa auto, da numero di telaio a numero di telaio usa un filtro, poi un altro, poi un altro ancora...

Solo per quel che riguarda il mio Kangoo sono 5 tipi diversi.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male: se non fai i tagliandi da loro, ti dicono che la garanzia non vale più


non è vero c'è la legge del libero mercato..ripeto si impuntano ma in realtà non possono


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> esatto, io la maserati la portavo fino a Solaro dal Campana, tra milano e saronno
> quando ho rotto la cinghia, il mio meccanico di qui le ha messo su una coperta, l'ha caricata sul carroattrezzi e ha avvisato il Campana che ero una cliente solvibile:mrgreen:


Ma avevi una maserati?

Ma lo sapete voi qual'è il motore più difficile da smontare?
Quello della Smart...un nervoso...ma un nervoso...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Free*

Biturbo?2.24?4.24?quale?hai parlato di ghibli per cui una delle tre!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è vero c'è la legge del libero mercato..ripeto si impuntano ma in realtà non possono


Ascolta le concessionarie in genere fanno due anni di garanzia, più uno supplementare se fai contrattin con loro no?
Tipo un finanziamento parziale per l'acquisto.

Ma capisci bene che chi è del settore, vede subito se effettivamente un pezzo è "difettoso" o se il difetto parte dal fatto che tu hai manomesso l'auto da un cialtrone eh? 
Perchè i cialtroni fanno così...
Smonano, poi non sanno come cavarsela, e ti mandano in concessionaria.
Il cliente non dice sai che è stato dal cialtrone eh?
Ma porcheggia che l'auto lo ha lasciato in panne.

Piuttosto se io fossi il direttore di una concessionaria farei così.
Ad ogni modello che esce...ne facciao analizzare uno dai miei uomini di fiducia.

Perchè non ci dici delle figura di merda che si fanno le case automobilistiche quando fanno richiamare un sacco di auto per pezzi difettosi?
Ne devi montare diverse migliaia a ignari clienti per poi capire che sono difettosi?


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A sedici a me hanno seguestrato la vespa...ehm...il solito esagerato...ehm...al posto di 50...ehm...elaborata a 130...


ahahaha grande la vespa


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma avevi una maserati?
> 
> Ma lo sapete voi qual'è il motore più difficile da smontare?
> Quello della Smart...un nervoso...ma un nervoso...



sì una 424 usata, era una berlina quattroporte 2000 biturbo, quella che è uscita assieme al ghibli coupè  (molto più bello)
assomigliava vagamente alla lancia delta integrale
adesso non so, ma anni fa si spaccavano a tutti, i modelli precedenti, la mia in teoria no perchè era il modello nuovo, e invece...:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta le concessionarie in genere fanno due anni di garanzia, più uno supplementare se fai contrattin con loro no?
> Tipo un finanziamento parziale per l'acquisto.
> 
> Ma capisci bene che chi è del settore, vede subito se effettivamente un pezzo è "difettoso" o se il difetto parte dal fatto che tu hai manomesso l'auto da un cialtrone eh?
> ...


vero


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta le concessionarie in genere fanno due anni di garanzia, più uno supplementare se fai contrattin con loro no?
> Tipo un finanziamento parziale per l'acquisto.
> 
> Ma capisci bene che chi è del settore, vede subito se effettivamente un pezzo è "difettoso" o se il difetto parte dal fatto che tu hai manomesso l'auto da un cialtrone eh?
> ...


i tagliandi non servono a un casso..cambia olio e filtri e stop..ma che sia roba buona.la mia ex auto l'ho venduta a 185000km,mai fatto altro che questo,questa e'a 135000 idem...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Free*

Come vedi ci ho preso...4.24.....mi piaceva.....preferivo la ghibli per un pò ci ho pensato,pensai anche ad m3...poi son andato sulla mia.....!!


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Biturbo?2.24?4.24?quale?hai parlato di ghibli per cui una delle tre!!!



bravo la 424!
verde scuro con interni in pelle nera, fikissima!:mrgreen:
aveva su tutto, assetto regolabile, sedili elettrici
una frizione durissima, e difficile da guidare, su pioggia pericolosa, su neve nemmeno da tirarla fuori
un'accelerazione da paura, allora era il 2000 più veloce e quando la prestavo minimo la imballavano 3 volte prima di partire:mrgreen:
e io vado piano, mai superati i 180, va che brava


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come vedi ci ho preso...4.24.....mi piaceva.....preferivo la ghibli per un pò ci ho pensato,pensai anche ad m3...poi son andato sulla mia.....!!



si la ghibli era molto più bella, di solito la trovavi rossa
la m3 l'ho provata, niente male, bella
che hai preso quindi??


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì una 424 usata, era una berlina quattroporte 2000 biturbo, quella che è uscita assieme al ghibli coupè  (molto più bello)
> assomigliava vagamente alla lancia delta integrale
> adesso non so, ma anni fa si spaccavano a tutti, i modelli precedenti, la mia in teoria no perchè era il modello nuovo, e invece...:singleeye:


Non ho mai avuto modo di smontarne una...
Per ora, a mio modesto parere, i motori fatti meglio sono quelli del BMW.

Oggi comunque è un casino, anche grazie alle collaborazioni aziendali no?
Esempio l'auto di mia moglie C1 ha 92% dei pezzi in comune con l'Aygo e con la Pegeaut...
Il motore è Toyota no? Giapponese.

Mi ricordo comunque che le auto giappe erano un casino in questo senso.
Costavano poco all'acquisto, ma poi se si rompevano, per un autoriparatore avere i pezzi di ricambio era una disperazione eh? Anche attese di sei mesi.

La lancia delta si...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*Free*

Motore prestante ma delicato purtroppo....hai capito free....!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> i tagliandi non servono a un casso..cambia olio e filtri e stop..ma che sia roba buona.la mia ex auto l'ho venduta a 185000km,mai fatto altro che questo,questa e'a 135000 idem...


Allora parliamone.
Un tagliando in pratica è cambio olio e filtri eh?
CInghia di distribuzione ecc..ecc..ecc...

Allora la filosofia di certe case automobilistiche è questa.
Tu sei nostro cliente, quindi sei uno che ha soldi, ed esige un auto che non si fermi mai.
La politica del tagliando è questa: si sostituiscono i pezzi a tot kilometraggio, prima che si possano rompere.
Perchè piaccia o non piaccia l'auto oggi, è fatta da pezzi progettati e programmati per durare tot e svolgere il lavoro tot, come una lampadina che deve bruciarsi dopo tot ore di lavoro.

La casa dice cambio olio a 15mila km.
Infatti motori sempre più di costruzione precisa e lubrificanti sempre più efficaci.

Ma cosa capita?
Che c'è chi va dal cialtrone che usa lubrificanti di scarsa qualità e resa.
A diecimila km, il tuo olio è oramai quasi tutto bruciato ed è una fanghiglia nera in fondo alla coppa.
Arrivi a 15mila è ora del tagliando, ma anche se non lo sai, hai già mandato in mona i raschiaolio nei cilindri...

Allora vai in concessionaria a dire che ti han venduto un auto difettosa, no?

Da un lato c'è il cialtronesimo, dall'altro il solito amicone che ti dice...vieni da me che ti faccio bene...

Dai Lothar un po' come quelli che comperano i pneumatici al mercatone e poi vanno a smaltarsi...perchè non sanno che al mercatone ti rifilano i pneumatici diventati duri e che i gommisti non si fidano più a montarti no?


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2012)

Il ghibli, detta da un mio progettista, un gran motore, ma...non teneva la strada. Si trova motlo meglio con il Porsche GT3 lui


----------



## Leda (6 Luglio 2012)




----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è autofficina autorizzata.
> Sono dei tuttologi.
> Se sistemi una centralina da loro, poi non puoi andare dalla concessionaria.
> Ma da loro, che comunque devono garantirti un anno di garanzia su tutti i pezzi.
> ...


Ma allora nun hai capito proprio un cazzo di come funziona la legge….ahahahah

L’officina non DEVE essere autorizzata da una casa madre ma limitarsi ad usare ricambi originali o equivalenti e se non sono a conoscenza di un dettaglio, la casa madre GLIELO DEVE FORNIRE…

Per legge…

sei sempre indietro...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*daniele*

E Grazie al cazzo ........il gt 3 costa 120 euri vedi che non tiene la strada.......!!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> i tagliandi non servono a un casso..cambia olio e filtri e stop..ma che sia roba buona.la mia ex auto l'ho venduta a 185000km,mai fatto altro che questo,questa e'a 135000 idem...


L'olio cambiato ogni anno e' un furto legalizzato...

la maggioranza so' sintetici e reggono almeno 40000km cioe' per il mio chilometraggio annuo che e' medio italico, so' 4 anni, pero' per la garanzia so' costretto al cambio annuale...

ma per 7 anni di garanzia ne vale la pena...

ahahahah


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il ghibli, detta da un mio progettista, un gran motore, ma...non teneva la strada. Si trova motlo meglio con il Porsche GT3 lui


la mia non è che non teneva la strada, piuttosto è proprio difficile da guidare, direi impegnativa

porsche ho tenuto in società per un po' un vecchio 928, il 4400, quello che sembra una rana:mrgreen:, era morbidissimo, solo che il muso puntava in giù e non vedi dove finisce, difficile da parcheggiare!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora parliamone.
> Un tagliando in pratica è cambio olio e filtri eh?
> CInghia di distribuzione ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> ...


l'olio in auto come la mia e'fondamentale che sia di grande qualita',solo Selenia wr+..costa ma e'l'ideale..poi tu non sai che purtroppo il famoso filtro antiparticolato puo'fare fuori in fretta l'olio...a gennaio una matitna si accesa la scritta..olio da cambiare entro 100km..pensa non aveva fatto che 10000km!!in pratica vine iniettato assieme al gasolio,per pulire l filtro.


----------



## noreg (6 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> E' quello che penso anch'io.  :up: Però credo che l'accento andrebbe messo più sulla correttezza che sull'amore. Non discuto sentimenti evidenti, anche in presenza di tradimenti, ma l'onestà è una virtù trasversale.
> 
> Noreg, perchè non ti registri? Mi piace il tuo stile



Grazie, Leda, sei davvero gentile. 

A mio modo di vedere, correttezza e onestà dovrebbero essere conseguenze dirette e naturali dell'amore.
Neanch'io discuto sentimenti e situazioni che non vivo in prima persona, ma faccio fatica ad ignorare lo stridore che sento ogni qualvolta si accosta l'amore alla menzogna.
L'amore e la consapevolezza dell'amore. 
Puoi ferire chi ami profondamente senza ferirti, puoi ingannarlo senza ingannarti?


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bravo la 424!
> verde scuro con interni in pelle nera, fikissima!:mrgreen:
> aveva su tutto, assetto regolabile, sedili elettrici
> una frizione durissima, e difficile da guidare, su pioggia pericolosa, su neve nemmeno da tirarla fuori
> ...


la Biturbo e' tra i piu' grossi aborti rognosi di macchina mai prodotti...

maro'...

le thema erano orologi svizzeri in confronto...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

COMUNQUE PER LA CRONACA.... la mia macchina è morta sull'autostrada stamattina...in corsia di sorpasso.... un'ora ad aspettare il carro attrezzi e manco un'anima pia che ha dato una mano ad una gentil donzella in difficoltà..... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la Biturbo e' tra i piu' grossi aborti rognosi di macchina mai prodotti...
> 
> maro'...
> 
> ...



ma no, ti confondi con il 224, la mia era quella con i fanali piccolini e quadrati!
era rognosa ma veramente bella:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2012)

*No*

Stermy la 2.24 e la 4.24 erano diverse alettoncino dietro molto carine...!Se non sbaglio commercailizzarono anche le 228 e le 428 aspirate...anzi son sicuro.....!!Son cresciuto a renatino,donne  motori,e pallone!!!


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, ti confondi con il 224, la mia era quella con i fanali piccolini e quadrati!
> era rognosa ma veramente bella:mrgreen:


infatti e' successiva...hanno risolto quello che hanno potuto e poi l'hanno abbandonata perche' faceva cagare come affidabilita'...

nun e' na vera Maserati ma e' peggio de na Fiat di pari epoca anni 80 e fatta in un giorno de sciopero o de partita de calcio........

ahahahah


----------



## Leda (6 Luglio 2012)

noreg ha detto:


> Grazie, Leda, sei davvero gentile.
> 
> A mio modo di vedere, correttezza e onestà dovrebbero essere conseguenze dirette e naturali dell'amore.
> Neanch'io discuto sentimenti e situazioni che non vivo in prima persona, ma *faccio fatica ad ignorare lo stridore che sento ogni qualvolta si accosta l'amore alla menzogna.
> ...


Sul primo neretto: faccio fatica anch'io.
Sul secondo: io non ci riesco. Ma credo dipenda da cosa intendo io per amore e che requisiti voglio e mi aspetto che abbia. Uno di questi è la trasparenza, ad esempio. Chiaro che con un presupposto simile spazio per la menzogna non ce n'è (e nemmeno per l'omissione): è come se mi guardassi attraverso gli occhi dell'altro e se so che quello che vede non coincide con chi sono, vado al manicomio. Per altri, invece, si vede che è più difficile sostenere quello sguardo e piuttosto ci mettono un telo sopra. E' comunque un prezzo che si paga, credo. Nessun traditore mi sembra autenticamente sereno.


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy la 2.24 e la 4.24 erano diverse alettoncino dietro molto carine...!Se non sbaglio commercailizzarono anche le 228 e le 428 aspirate...anzi son sicuro.....!!Son cresciuto a renatino,donne  motori,e pallone!!!


dalla Biturbo deriva e che era anche peggio....nell'83 la volevo prendere perche' una Maserati a 23Milioni era na' roba extraterrestre, poi ho capito perche' costava cosi' poco...

ahahahahah

era n'aborto ripeto e con amici meccanici ci divertivamo a seguirne la vita....di merda...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy la 2.24 e la 4.24 erano diverse alettoncino dietro molto carine...!Se non sbaglio commercailizzarono anche le 228 e le 428 aspirate...anzi son sicuro.....!!Son cresciuto a renatino,donne motori,e pallone!!!



vero era un bellissima macchina..la provai a suo tempo..che accelerazione,rimasi invornito!mi piacque tanto la Porsche 911..ma quella era anche peggio da guidare..parlo di 30anni fa'..


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma allora nun hai capito proprio un cazzo di come funziona la legge….ahahahah
> 
> L’officina non DEVE essere autorizzata da una casa madre ma limitarsi ad usare ricambi originali o equivalenti e se non sono a conoscenza di un dettaglio, la casa madre GLIELO DEVE FORNIRE…
> 
> ...


Per la serie Sterminator e il mondo come dovrebbe essere anzichè di come è.
Sai come è il mondo?
Te lo spiego io.
La tua auto fa uno schiocchetto sullo sterzo.
Vai in concessionaria.
Arriva il capoufficina con la sua bel grembiule bianco.
Portano l'auto sul ponte.
Con fare da super medici muovono il volante e ti dicono...ahi ahi ahi ahi...signor Sterminator qui bisogna cambiare la scatola dello sterzo...aaiaiaiaiaiaiai...modica cifra 948 euro più iva e lavoro...ma si fidi di noi la sua auto tornerà come nuova...del resto circolare così è pericolosissimo...
Un bravo autiriparatore sa che queste cose sono solo i braccetti dello sterzo usurati...e che te la cavi con 150 euro...
Lui infatti li smonta e te li mostra...vede signor Sterminator...lei che è ignorante e non capisce na cippa della sua auto...guardi qui...vede qui si è usurato qui...e allora fa un piccolo gioco là...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Le concessionarie non ti mostrano MAI cosa fanno alla tua auto e non ti danno MAI indietro i pezzi che hanno sostituito...
at capì?

La casa madre ti fornisce tutti i dettagli che vuoi sai?
Ma se tu Bosch ripeto non hai determinate attrezzature...
La mappatura della centralina non la fai manco morto sai?
E la tua auto non va neanche in moto...sai?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'olio cambiato ogni anno e' un furto legalizzato...
> 
> la maggioranza so' sintetici e reggono almeno 40000km cioe' per il mio chilometraggio annuo che e' medio italico, so' 4 anni, pero' per la garanzia so' costretto al cambio annuale...
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
Che scemo
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Neanche sai del consumo fisiologico di un motore...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Si si reggono 40mila km...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
Peccato che già a 25mila...il serbatoio dell'olio sia vuoto AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'olio in auto come la mia e'fondamentale che sia di grande qualita',solo Selenia wr+..costa ma e'l'ideale..poi tu non sai che purtroppo il famoso filtro antiparticolato puo'fare fuori in fretta l'olio...a gennaio una matitna si accesa la scritta..olio da cambiare entro 100km..pensa non aveva fatto che 10000km!!in pratica vine iniettato assieme al gasolio,per pulire l filtro.


Ma da sempre sai...
Una parte di olio
Va in combustione eh?
Infatti i motori vecchi consumavano più olio di quelli di ultima generazione.
Basterebbe smontare e mostrarti.
Del resto 50 anni fa non c'era certo la rettifica dei giorni nostri eh?
Pensa che ai tempi di mio nonno la cosidetta "tolleranza" era di un millimetro...oggi è un centesimo di millimetro.
Cilindri sempre più perfetti, raschiaolio idem, ecc..ecc..ecc...
Motori che consumano sempre meno e sono sempre più potenti.
E che inquinano anche meno.


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per la serie Sterminator e il mondo come dovrebbe essere anzichè di come è.
> Sai come è il mondo?
> Te lo spiego io.
> La tua auto fa uno schiocchetto sullo sterzo.
> ...


tu riparatore co' me e' mejo che te comporti bene perche' ce rimetti....

o al limite usi la tua polizza assicurativa...

ahahahahah

e rimappare una centralina manco da morto e' un capolavoro....

spari cazzate perche' non hai proprio idea

pensi che so' tutti imbranati come te?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per la serie Sterminator e il mondo come dovrebbe essere anzichè di come è.
> Sai come è il mondo?
> Te lo spiego io.
> La tua auto fa uno schiocchetto sullo sterzo.
> ...


apetta non è proprio vero quello che dici!
le concessionarie ufficiali non possono smontare alcuni pezzi nè tantomeno mettere le mani sulle centraline! 
guarda che ci sono particolari di sicurezza che se smontati e rimontati possono diventare pericolosi!
ora sono d'accordo che sulla rete ufficiale gli interventi costano un fottio ma occhio a far rimappare centraline e cazzi vari .....poi se vi scoppiano gli airbag in faccia senza motivo non ve la pigliate con la rete ufficiale


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
> Che scemo
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Neanche sai del consumo fisiologico di un motore...
> ...


ma che fesso...fai solo i rabbocchi quando servono mica il cambio annuale...

che cesso de macchina hai che per 10000km di percorrenza annua devi farci il rabbocco?

tutto speciale...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> apetta non è proprio vero quello che dici!
> le concessionarie ufficiali non possono smontare alcuni pezzi nè tantomeno mettere le mani sulle centraline!
> guarda che ci sono particolari di sicurezza che se smontati e rimontati possono diventare pericolosi!
> ora sono d'accordo che sulla rete ufficiale gli interventi costano un fottio ma occhio a far rimappare centraline e cazzi vari .....poi se vi scoppiano gli airbag in faccia senza motivo non ve la pigliate con la rete ufficiale


l'airbag scoppia alla cazzo anche per i sensori sifuli...

e smanettare una centralina nun e' roba da Nasa....

non esageriamo...non e' alla portata dell'elettrauto rimasto allo spinterogeno pero' non e' na roba trascendentale...


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> COMUNQUE PER LA CRONACA.... la mia macchina è morta sull'autostrada stamattina...in corsia di sorpasso.... un'ora ad aspettare il carro attrezzi e manco un'anima pia che ha dato una mano ad una gentil donzella in difficoltà..... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Ehm... 
Si parla di motori non ti ha cagato nessuno


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'airbag scoppia alla cazzo anche per i sensori sifuli...
> 
> e *smanettare una centralina nun e' roba da Nasa....
> 
> *non esageriamo...non e' alla portata dell'elettrauto rimasto allo spinterogeno pero' non e' na roba trascendentale...


no però secondo me meglio non smanettare troppo..-.. 

per l'airbag ci sono capitati clienti a cui il meccanico di "fiducia" aveva staccato il cavo dal sensore SRS...via la spia via il problema no?


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ehm...
> Si parla di motori non ti ha cagato nessuno


fortuna che ci sei tu :inlove:


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no però secondo me meglio non smanettare troppo..-..
> 
> per l'airbag ci sono capitati clienti a cui il meccanico di "fiducia" aveva staccato il cavo dal sensore SRS...via la spia via il problema no?


ma il discorso di sapere cosa si sta per fare, in ogni campo, per me e' incorporato ed il caso del porco per me non fa tanto testo perche' mi riferivo a fare certe cose senza il bisogno della casa madre......


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma il discorso di sapere cosa si sta per fare, in ogni campo, per me e' incorporato ed il caso del porco per me non fa tanto testo perche' mi riferivo a fare certe cose senza il bisogno della casa madre......


giustissimo il tuo discorso! 
infatti secondo me l'unico problema delle officine esterne è che spesso chiunque si millanta per meccanico specializzato e non sa cambiare manco una lamapdina.....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> apetta non è proprio vero quello che dici!
> le concessionarie ufficiali non possono smontare alcuni pezzi nè tantomeno mettere le mani sulle centraline!
> guarda che ci sono particolari di sicurezza che se smontati e rimontati possono diventare pericolosi!
> ora sono d'accordo che sulla rete ufficiale gli interventi costano un fottio ma occhio a far rimappare centraline e cazzi vari .....poi se vi scoppiano gli airbag in faccia senza motivo non ve la pigliate con la rete ufficiale


Ma tu hai la più pallida idea di quanti cialtroni ci siano in giro?
No eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no però secondo me meglio non smanettare troppo..-..
> 
> per l'airbag ci sono capitati clienti a cui il meccanico di "fiducia" aveva staccato il cavo dal sensore SRS...via la spia via il problema no?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Visto il cialtronesimo?
AHAHAHAHAHAAH
Ma se vai nel forum del lusardim...AHAHAHAHAAHA
C'è tutto un capitolo sulle spie che si accendono alla cazzo...
Colpa dei conflitti tra elettronica ed elettromeccanica...AHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> giustissimo il tuo discorso!
> infatti secondo me l'unico problema delle officine esterne è che spesso chiunque si millanta per meccanico specializzato e non sa cambiare manco una lamapdina.....


Non è così e insisto su sto punto.
TU puoi essere il miglior meccanico del mondo, ma se non sei attrezzato...
E le officine Bosch Service arrivano fino ad un certo punto, più in là non gliela fanno...
Mancano le attrezzature specifiche che hanno solo le concessionarie.
E tutto il particulorame è fatto per indurre il cliente a giovarsi sempre e solo della concessionaria eh?

Esempio.
Per farti capire.
Cambiare una lampadina è facile.
Ma le auto sono fatte così oggi.
Per cambiare la lampadina devi smontare un tubo che passa per di lì.
Ora la vite per aprire la fascietta che tiene il tubo, richiede una chiave particolarissima.
Se la chiave non ce l'hai rovini: la vite, la fascietta e il tubo.
Ma cambi la lampadina no?

Poi però ti tocca andare in concessionaria a sistemare il tubo.

Esempio immaginario per farti capire, secondo l'ottica...
Di chi aveva un'officina no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' libero di lasciarmi. Seguirmi. O semplicemente farmi fare il mio percorso.
> 
> *Lui sta decidendo di stare ogni giorno con me. ha accettato di vivere con una che tradisce. Che può farlo e che sicuramente lo farà o lo ha già fatto.*
> .......
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> COMUNQUE PER LA CRONACA.... la mia macchina è morta sull'autostrada stamattina...in corsia di sorpasso.... un'ora ad aspettare il carro attrezzi e manco un'anima pia che ha dato una mano ad una gentil donzella in difficoltà..... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Eri in minigonna piegata a rovistare nel motore?
Eri abbastanza scollacciata??:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eri in minigonna piegata a rovistare nel motore?
> Eri abbastanza scollacciata??:mrgreen:



effettivamente no....  dici che è per quello? :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> effettivamente no....  dici che è per quello? :unhappy:


Ho paura di si...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Continui a sguisciare come un capitone, avevi capito benissimo!
> *Nessuno ti accusa di negare di tradire, ci mancherebbe,  a te che ne fai addirittura un vanto da sexi seduttrice.
> Il negamento sta sul fatto che  non gli dici apertamente che sei stata in un motel con un altro, anzi trovi scuse e bugie per farlo*
> e penso che tu lo faccia  proprio perchè sai benissimo che il tuo lui  non accetterebbe, oppure si,  nel dubbio non rischi.
> ...


premetto che la mia non è una difesa di tebe
o se vuoi, intendila come una difesa di tebe e di chiara

il fatto che tu pensi che noi consideriamo tradire i nostri uomini come un vanto da sexi seduttrici 
dimostra ampiamente quanto poco hai capito di noi e quanto poco la tua logica funzioni

direi che funziona solo nel tuo sistema di riferimento

dopo aver chiarito che il patto di fedeltà è stato rotto/modificato ripeto e ribadisco che
andare a spiattellare al tuo partner come e con chi lo tradisci sarebbe una cosa da bastardi infami
 e pure di cattivo gusto


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> effettivamente no....  dici che è per quello? :unhappy:


Devono insegnarti tutto? Gli aiuti alle donne sono funzione esponenziale alla scollatura e alla cortezza della gonna....non lo sapevi?????


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devono insegnarti tutto? Gli aiuti alle donne sono funzione esponenziale alla scollatura e alla cortezza della gonna....non lo sapevi?????


ma io sono un'anima pura....


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fortuna che ci sei tu :inlove:


:kiss:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che fesso...fai solo i rabbocchi quando servono mica il cambio annuale...
> 
> che cesso de macchina hai che per 10000km di percorrenza annua devi farci il rabbocco?
> 
> ...


Con i nuovi oli, il cambio non a kilometraggio si riferisce ogni due anni. Questo perchè anche l'olio come ogni composto chimico, nel tempo si deteriora e non garantisce più l'efficenza richiesta.
Il rabbocco è necessario a seconda del tipo di motore che hai e che tipo di uso fai dell'auto.
Proprio chi fa poca strada consuma più olio.
Esempio chi fa un km per andare al lavoro tutti i giorni o fa brevi tragitti vedi che so mia madre, hanno un auto il cui motore non arriva mai alla temperatura di esercizio. Tutti sanno che c'è un consumo maggiore di olio fisiologico legato alla temperatura di esercizio. Non ti dico poi come certi usi d'auto stile pensionato siano deleteri per catalizzatori e per quella stracazzo di merdosa sonda lamda.
Si intasa tutto quanto.

Un conto è cosa scrivono nei libretti di manutenzione un conto è come si comportano le auto e dove li si usano.

Esempio cambio freni a 50mila?
Chi abita in montagna ha un consumo di freni enorme.

Chi guida a Milano ha un'usura delle frizioni che fa venire i brividi no?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io sono un'anima pura....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io sono un'anima pura....


Saggia e prudente no?
Ti rendi conto che catastrofe se ti metti nel grande raccordo anulare a tette fuori?
Un tamponamento micidiale epico...5000 mezzi coinvolti e tutti là maschi inebetiti...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


'zzo ridi?


vabbè sono un'anima oscurella :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è così e insisto su sto punto.
> TU puoi essere il miglior meccanico del mondo, ma se non sei attrezzato...
> E le officine Bosch Service arrivano fino ad un certo punto, più in là non gliela fanno...
> Mancano le attrezzature specifiche che hanno solo le concessionarie.
> ...


ma continui a sparare cazzate perche' non hai proprio idea di che si tratti....di che attrezzature servano...

l'elettronica a bordo DI TUTTE LE MACCHINE e' gestita praticamente tramite l'universale CANBUS ed i softwares per gestire tutta la macchina tramite la presa ODBCII, che hanno tutte le macchine so' reperibili anche multimarche...l'unica difficolta' che richiede piu' manico e' se c'e' una vecchia Eprom da dissaldare-riprogrammare e risaldare anziche una piu' moderna EEprom che si riprogramma elettronicamente senza toglierla e rimetterla, per capirci...

poi se sei un porco e che nun ci capisci un cazzo continua pure a ritenere Einstein chi ce riesce...

e' un tuo limite e problema

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se fossi donna...
> Sarei na pornodiva no?
> O un putanon de casa nostra...


Saresti troppo brutta probabilmente anche da donna per un porno.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma continui a sparare cazzate perche' non hai proprio idea di che si tratti....di che attrezzature servano...
> 
> l'elettronica a bordo DI TUTTE LE MACCHINE e' gestita praticamente tramite l'universale CANBUS ed i softwares per gestire tutta la macchina tramite la presa ODBCII, che hanno tutte le macchine so' reperibili anche multimarche...l'unica difficolta' che richiede piu' manico e' se c'e' una vecchia Eprom da dissaldare-riprogrammare e risaldare anziche una piu' moderna EEprom che si riprogramma elettronicamente senza toglierla e rimetterla, per capirci...
> 
> ...


Si i soliti discorsi del casso di chi non ha mai lavorato in officina...
Ci siamo abituati...
:sonnodue::sonnodue::sonnodue::sonnodue::ciao::ciao::ciao:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Si i soliti discorsi del casso di chi non ha mai lavorato in officina*...
> Ci siamo abituati...
> :sonnodue::sonnodue::sonnodue::sonnodue::ciao::ciao::ciao:


guarda che ha ragione Stermy.....


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con i nuovi oli, il cambio non a kilometraggio si riferisce ogni due anni. Questo perchè anche l'olio come ogni composto chimico, nel tempo si deteriora e non garantisce più l'efficenza richiesta.
> Il rabbocco è necessario a seconda del tipo di motore che hai e che tipo di uso fai dell'auto.
> Proprio chi fa poca strada consuma più olio.
> Esempio chi fa un km per andare al lavoro tutti i giorni o fa brevi tragitti vedi che so mia madre, hanno un auto il cui motore non arriva mai alla temperatura di esercizio. Tutti sanno che c'è un consumo maggiore di olio fisiologico legato alla temperatura di esercizio. Non ti dico poi come certi usi d'auto stile pensionato siano deleteri per catalizzatori e per quella stracazzo di merdosa sonda lamda.
> ...


ao' te cambiate l'olio tutti gli anni o anche ogni 3 mesi o quando cazzo te pare....

il resto so' solo stronzate come tuo solito...

ahahahahah

infatti gli oli "esausti" mica li buttano, li riciclano per fregare i fessi come te...

ahahahahaah


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si i soliti discorsi del casso di chi non ha mai lavorato in officina...
> Ci siamo abituati...
> :sonnodue::sonnodue::sonnodue::sonnodue::ciao::ciao::ciao:


fesso e' lo stesso sistema che si usa anche in automazione industriale per controllare le macchine nelle fabbriche o si usa per la domotica e che progetto da secoli essendo il mio campo ed e' rimasto praticamente lo stesso da 30anni a questa parte, a parte i "dialetti" che usano e cambiano le marche rispetto alla lingua standard....

ma perche' vuoi essere sempre smerdato facendo notare sempre la tua nullita'?

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fesso e' lo stesso sistema che si usa anche in automazione industriale per controllare le macchine nelle fabbriche o si usa per la domotica e che progetto da secoli essendo il mio campo ed e' rimasto praticamente lo stesso da 30anni a questa parte, a parte i "dialetti" che usano e cambiano le marche rispetto alla lingua standard....
> 
> ma perche' vuoi essere sempre smerdato facendo notare sempre la tua nullita'?
> 
> ahahahahah


Ne riparliamo in officina...
Con la teoria boni tutti...ok?


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che ha ragione Stermy.....


ma a sto cojone l'avete trovato nel fustino del Dash?

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che ha ragione Stermy.....


Hai lavorato in officina?
Vieni anche tu...
Smontiamo tutto e poi mi mostrate come fate...
Ma non piangete se non avete le chiavi giuste...


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai lavorato in officina?
> Vieni anche tu...
> Smontiamo tutto e poi mi mostrate come fate...
> Ma non piangete se non avete le chiavi giuste...



non faccio il meccanico ma sai dove lavoro! so come funziona le diagnosi!


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne riparliamo in officina...
> Con la teoria boni tutti...ok?


Se di elettronica per te il massimo e' aziona' er campanello de casa, da me che cazzo vai cercando?...

ahahahahahah

ma vai a cagare vai...sei una scorreggia d'omo...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se di elettronica per te il massimo e' aziona' er campanello de casa, da me che cazzo vai cercando?...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Rispondi a questo.
Audy.
C'è una piastrina a fianco della pompa del gasolio, no?
Lì si innesta la centralina.
A centomila km si spezza sta piastrina.

No problem
La saldiamo.

Innestiamo la centralina.
Lei non riconosce la pompa.

Ok...cambiamo la pompa.
Innestiamo la centralina riconosce la pompa.

Sapienton spiegami il perchè.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai lavorato in officina?
> Vieni anche tu...
> Smontiamo tutto e poi mi mostrate come fate...
> Ma non piangete se non avete le chiavi giuste...



amico..di me ti fidi no???ha ragione Stermy.....ok??


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai lavorato in officina?
> Vieni anche tu...
> Smontiamo tutto e poi mi mostrate come fate...
> Ma non piangete se non avete le chiavi giuste...


COGLIONEEEEE NON SI SMONTA UN CAZZO!!!!

sotto il cruscotto di ogni macchina c'e' la presa ODBC e col cavo adatto ti colleghi al master (al capo, al cervello centrale, alla centralina) che poi con la rete interna controlla ogni singolo attuatore (slave), luci, freni, er cazzo che te frega...

ahahahahahah

maro' ed insiste...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> COGLIONEEEEE NON SI SMONTA UN CAZZO!!!!
> 
> sotto il cruscotto di ogni macchina c'e' la presa ODBC e col cavo adatto ti colleghi al master (al capo, al cervello centrale, alla centralina) che poi con la rete interna controlla ogni singolo attuatore (slave), luci, freni, er cazzo che te frega...
> 
> ...


si perfino il maledetto Aixam l'ha sai Stermy???infatti pretenderebbe il cambio d'olio ogni 3500KM!!!ovvio Selenia WR....ma io sono andato dal meccanico e lui con il pc portatile l'ha spenta


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> COGLIONEEEEE NON SI SMONTA UN CAZZO!!!!
> 
> sotto il cruscotto di ogni macchina c'e' la presa ODBC e col cavo adatto ti colleghi al master (al capo, al cervello centrale, alla centralina) che poi con la rete interna controlla ogni singolo attuatore (slave), luci, freni, er cazzo che te frega...
> 
> ...


Ma questo è un altro discorso.
Io parlavo di attrezzature specifiche.
Ti faccio un altro esempio.
Ok mi collego alla presa ODBC.
La centralina dice che è tutto ok.
Ma l'auto fa fatica ad andare in moto.
Ok torniamo ai vecchi sistemi: proviamo le candelette al banco.
3 su 4 non funzionano.
Ma il computer dice che funzionavano eh?

Ma guarda cucciolo che lo so cosa è collegato alla spia segnalazioni anomalie elettroniche della mia auto eh?
Sono ben 23 cose eh?

Ma cosa facciamo noi meccanici quando il computer dice che ci sono errori qui e là e invece non ce stanno?

O quando il gasolio arriva alla camera di combustione e non si accende?

E il computer dice che è tutto ok?

Tu puoi attaccarti fincheè vuoi a quella presa lì eh?

Vai a leggere il forum di Lusardim e ti renderai conto...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico..di me ti fidi no???ha ragione Stermy.....ok??


Tu hai mai visto quelle automobili che se le sollevi da terra poi non vanno più in moto?
Come fai a risolvere questo problema?


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rispondi a questo.
> Audy.
> C'è una piastrina a fianco della pompa del gasolio, no?
> Lì si innesta la centralina.
> ...


cojone se parli di scheda rotta sulla pompa non si parla di centralina ma solo di nodo della rete....

cioe' la pompa e' un nodo con un numero ad essa assegnata e se LA CENTRALINA non quella che dici te, vede che manca sto' numero dice alla diagnostica che la pompa e' scassata....

cambi la pompa che ha la schedina del nodo chiaramente funzionante e la centralina rivede la pompa perche' e' ritornato il numero assegnato alla pompa in rete...

ma parla di cazzate, va'...lassa perde sta roba...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si perfino il maledetto Aixam l'ha sai Stermy???infatti pretenderebbe il cambio d'olio ogni 3500KM!!!ovvio Selenia WR....ma io sono andato dal meccanico e lui con il pc portatile l'ha spenta


Lo so...questo è facile...eh?
Basta fare il reset degli errori no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

http://www.lusardim.it/lusardim_forum/index.php


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai mai visto quelle automobili che se le sollevi da terra poi non vanno più in moto?
> Come fai a risolvere questo problema?


questa mi e'nuova..posso chiedere al meccanico


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cojone se parli di scheda rotta sulla pompa non si parla di centralina ma solo di nodo della rete....
> 
> cioe' la pompa e' un nodo con un numero ad essa assegnata e se LA CENTRALINA non quella che dici te, vede che manca sto' numero dice alla diagnostica che la pompa e' scassata....
> 
> ...


Non ho parlato di scheda rotta...
Non dice che è scassata
Non la vede
Ma se non hai presente come è fatta la pompa del gasolio dell'audi inutile che parliamo...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> questa mi e'nuova..posso chiedere al meccanico


chiedi chiedi...
Basta che che non ci sia peso sugli ammortizzatori...come quando devi cambiare i freni..


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo è un altro discorso.
> Io parlavo di attrezzature specifiche.
> Ti faccio un altro esempio.
> Ok mi collego alla presa ODBC.
> ...


Tu hai dimostrato che non hai idea di come sono gestite le auto con una rete elettronica di questo tipo....

che cazzo vai cercando?  devi da' studia' de piu' te e quegli'altri falliti che nun conosco, ma immagino che livello di competenze abbiano...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di scheda rotta...
> Non dice che è scassata
> Non la vede
> Ma se non hai presente come è fatta la pompa del gasolio dell'audi inutile che parliamo...


ma non eri organista??che ne sai amico??
at salut..la notte rosa mia spetta a patachilandia....vuoi ridere??anche il mio''ammmooorreee''e'la'.. escherzando mi ha detto che se mi vede sotto braccio alla moglie mi viene a salutare.........alla faccia della crisi,apprendo in diretta che c'e'colonna unica Modena-Imola...70km di coda...


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di scheda rotta...
> Non dice che è scassata
> Non la vede
> Ma se non hai presente come è fatta la pompa del gasolio dell'audi inutile che parliamo...


sapere nello specifico com'e' fatta la pompa non serve e se continui dimostri ancora che non hai capito un cazzo di come funziona la baracca...

la pompa non la vede perche' e' la sua elettronica di dialogo che e' guasta e non dice...PRESENTE al capo dando il numerino suo...

la pompa puo' essere anche funzionante ma e' come se gli avessero tagliato i fili del telefono e nun puo' comunicare col mondo esterno...

studia, ciuccio...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> questa mi e'nuova..posso chiedere al meccanico


E di quello che aveva il golf che ogni tanto e non si sa come...spegneva l'auto e la centralina andava in mona? Si resettava tutto eh?

O di quello che è diventato pazzo perchè ogni tanto, ma non sempre...girava la chiave nel cruscotto e si abbassavano i vetri ?

Lothar hai idea nella pratica quanti casi strani si trovano?

E cosa sarà? Un filo? Un contatto? Un sensore? Un cazzo in culo? Eh?

E di quello che aveva la spia che segnava assenza di carburante...con il serbatoio pieno?

E di quello che se accendeva i fari si fulminava la bobina?

E di quello che spegneva il motore ma restava in moto perchè l'elettrovalvola sulla pompa del gasolio funzionava come pareva a lei?

E di quello che si ritrovava ogni 3 per due l'accelleratore che non funzionava più?

E non c'erano errori? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tu hai dimostrato che non hai idea di come sono gestite le auto con una rete elettronica di questo tipo....
> 
> che cazzo vai cercando?  devi da' studia' de piu' te e quegli'altri falliti che nun conosco, ma immagino che livello di competenze abbiano...
> 
> ahahahahah


No...
Vero non so come funzionano...
Io ero chiamato a rispondere...sul perchè non funzionano eh?
ahahahaahahahah

No guarda quando ho problemi di un certo tipo, mica vado in concessionaria vado qui...

http://www.elettrodieselrossi.it/

Ad ognuno la propria specializzazione, no?
Del resto...loro sono "attrezzati"...no?


----------



## Nordica (6 Luglio 2012)

*una favola...*



Circe ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog Tebe...x caso, perché di solito sbircio solo il forum. E ho pensato alla mia ex amica, amante di mio marito, e l'ho associata a te. E poi ho associato manager a mio marito. Dici che quello che provate, i fedeli non possono capirlo....ma credimi non é così. Anche io in tutti gli anni di matrimonio sono stata Tebina a letto. E lui con me é stato spesso come il conte. Ma in più....a quello che abbiamo vissuto nel letto, ci sono state notti abbracciati, giorni intensi, gravidanze e parti, lutti e festeggiamenti, e la mia guest star non ha mai sentito il bisogno di rendere partecipe altri membri....ed io questo lo associo all'amore. Quello x una sola persona, quello che supera le difficoltà, quello che gli altri non li vede. sarà stato unilaterale forse e così intenso da parte mia....ma quando ho letto 6 ore con manager, ho pensato....ecco Tebe, che mette l'armatura x difendersi dall'amore, per mantenere il controllo della sua vita...perche lei ê stata ferita da qualcosa e non permette a nessuno di imporle regole. E non dirmi che quelk'amore lo provi x Mattia, perche altrimenti i baci e gli abbracci coccolosi li avresti desiderati solo da lui. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare, ognuno vive come puo, e come vuole. Ma non dire più che i fedeli non possono capire alcune cose....i fedeli che amano, e hanno il cuore che batte intensamente, le provano, ma solo con il proprio uomo....


la MIA favola! solo che non si e mai avverata!
ho preparato così bene il mio amore per mio marito, che doveva essere PULITO, SINCERO ed ETERNO!
che povera sciocca che sono stata!

funziona tutto alla meraviglia!

ho rinunciato alla carriera per fare la perfetta moglie, che perfetta non vuol dire brava, ma solo devota!
ci siamo sposato, come dio commanda!
abbiamo avuto due meravigliose creature...
peccato che pero manca il pezzo più importante!

QUELLO non mi ama e non mi ha mai amato e non mi amerà mai!


più passa il tempo, più me ne rendo conto!
tutti i miei sogni sfasciati, tranne quello dei figli, che mi tiene su!

volevo una casa costruita sull'amore, invece lo ha costruito come la voleva lui!

mi sento una fallita perché volevo offrire ai miei figli una vita serena e appagante!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il coraggio sarebbe questo?
> 
> 
> *Se riesci a conservare il controllo quando tutti
> ...


è la mia filosofia di vita ... realizzata


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è la mia filosofia di vita ... realizzata


beato...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> beato...


è una battaglia senza fine, ma è l'unica che vale per vivere


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma non eri organista??che ne sai amico??
> at salut..la notte rosa mia spetta a patachilandia....vuoi ridere??anche il mio''ammmooorreee''e'la'.. escherzando mi ha detto che se mi vede sotto braccio alla moglie mi viene a salutare.........alla faccia della crisi,apprendo in diretta che c'e'colonna unica Modena-Imola...70km di coda...


Azienda di mio padre....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sapere nello specifico com'e' fatta la pompa non serve e se continui dimostri ancora che non hai capito un cazzo di come funziona la baracca...
> 
> la pompa non la vede perche' e' la sua elettronica di dialogo che e' guasta e non dice...PRESENTE al capo dando il numerino suo...
> 
> ...


Non è andata così
Ma come abbiamo risolto il problema non te lo dico
ahahahaahahahahaha

( segreti del mestiere)
ahahaahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è andata così
> Ma come abbiamo risolto il problema non te lo dico
> ahahahaahahahahaha
> 
> ...


come HANNO risolto il problema...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Se parlate di pompe e non vi riferite a quello che penso io siete sul forum sbagliato, amici.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> come HANNO risolto il problema...
> 
> ahahahahah


Stermy...
abbiamo...
Se lo leggi c'è scritto anche nel forum di lusardim...
ahahahaahahahaahah

Di questo problema...


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stermy...
> abbiamo...
> Se lo leggi c'è scritto anche nel forum di lusardim...
> ahahahaahahahaahah
> ...


allora avrete risolto con una macchina nòva...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se parlate di pompe e non vi riferite a quello che penso io siete sul forum sbagliato, amici.


e' er conte che parla de pompe...

ormai se le sogna pure la notte...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' l'unica cosa che ho perso in seguito al tradimento.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora sei proprio cojone...
> 
> ormai un suo tradimento e' una pratica da me gia' archiviata e peraltro mai entrata in qualsiasi cartelletta...
> 
> ...


Sentirsi dare del cojone da te mi mortifica in una maniera totalmente devastante, ho troppa stima del tuo essere e della tua essenza quindi evita di mortificarmi così.
Per il resto, io da gnurant posso permettermi di leggere male, tu no! io ho scritto di dare a tua moglie la possibilità di leggerci leggerti e poi esprimersi, tu hai detto che in qualche maniera nei discorsi fai partecipe lei e gli amici. Si si sono un deficiente io! e da deficiente ti sto rispondendo. Ma con chi ti metti compà!! sveglia e quando ti svegli ripassa, e porta la moglie mi raccomando :up:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa Ultimo che lui rivendica perfino il diritto di leggere i sms del cellulare di sua moglie eh? Ciò ha diritto perchè è sua moglie eh?
> La femmina come proprietà...capisci?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Padre padrone? 
Padre cojone?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Padre padrone?
> Padre cojone?


Sai l'altro giorno ero a cena con un siciliano...ahahahahahaaha...
Averlo sentito come parlava di quelli che stanno oltre lo stretto di messina...ahahahahahaaha
In particolare...ve bon lasciamo stare
ahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai l'altro giorno ero a cena con un siciliano...ahahahahahaaha...
> Averlo sentito come parlava di quelli che stanno oltre lo stretto di messina...ahahahahahaaha
> In particolare...ve bon lasciamo stare
> ahahahahaahahahaha



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In Sicilia, ma io posso soltanto parlare della mia regione, se poi è uguale in altre regioni oppure no, io non posso saperlo, negli anni passati il capo famiglia era una figura dove la sua parola era davvero legge, si aveva in una famiglia la madre che stava a casa e badava alla casa ed ai figli, ed il padre che lavorava e stava tutto il giorno fuori, quel padre era la figura dove raramente usava le mani, ma usava la voce "ascoltata" dai figli, e raramente ripeto usava le mani, ma se le usava erano guai! era la mamma che dava le sberle :carneval:


----------



## Circe off (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe; ha detto:
			
		

> Quella che tu hai letto, è una tebe che non esiste nella vita normale. Che non esce. Non perchè non voglio farla uscire. Ma perchè proprio non sono io.
> 
> Mi difendo. Può essere.
> O semplicemente sono una persona indipendente nel dna.
> ...


Tebe, sto imparando tanto dat te. Seriamente....sto togliendo alla mia vita la pesantezza dei sentimenti e sto imparando la leggerezza del vivere quello che capita quando capita.  Non so se sia un bene x mio marito, non credo, ma é un bene x me. E so che se sul mio cammino dovessi incontrare un manager che fa la prima mossa, forse cederei. E non per vendetta. Ma solo perche ho capito che la vita é un brivido che vola via, é tutto un equilibrio sopra una bugia....e che al momento deciderò se restare la pallosa fedele, o trasformarmi nella 'tebe' del momento. Quella che non esiste nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma che quando é con manager si sente viva....


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Tebe, sto imparando tanto dat te. Seriamente....sto togliendo alla mia vita la pesantezza dei sentimenti e sto imparando la leggerezza del vivere quello che capita quando capita.  Non so se sia un bene x mio marito, non credo, ma é un bene x me. E so che se sul mio cammino dovessi incontrare un manager che fa la prima mossa, forse cederei. E non per vendetta. Ma solo perche ho capito che la vita é un brivido che vola via, é tutto un equilibrio sopra una bugia....e che al momento deciderò se restare la pallosa fedele, o trasformarmi nella 'tebe' del momento. Quella che non esiste nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma che quando é con manager si sente viva....



Circe...scrivo sempre di qui e di là che per quanto assurdo possa sembrare perchè siamo agli antipodi, io ti capisco. Più di quanto capisca altre tradite.
Io non so se farai uscire la tebe che c'è in te, ma...


Non devono averti come vogliono loro.
Devi volerti come vuoi tu.
Circe fuori e tebe dentro o tebe fuori e circe dentro.


Ho come l'impressione che tu non abbia mai realmente mandato a fanculo il mondo e che in qualche modo ti sia sempre "allineata" al pensiero comune.

Mi sembri. Compressa.
Si. Compressa.



p.s. io credo nel potere terapeutico dei manager pipini e in quello di fankulizzare per bene tutti almeno una volta ogni tanto


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> E so che se sul mio cammino dovessi incontrare un manager che fa la prima mossa, forse cederei. E non per vendetta. Ma solo perche ho capito che la vita é un brivido che vola via, é tutto un equilibrio sopra una bugia....e che al momento deciderò se restare la pallosa fedele, o trasformarmi nella 'tebe' del momento. Quella che non esiste nella vita di tutti i giorni, *ma che quando é con manager si sente viva...*.


Pallosa fedele? Io non ci vedo nulla di palloso nell'essere fedele.

Lasciatelo dire è molto triste leggere il grassetto (senza contare che dubito tebe non si senta viva nella vita di tutti i giorni), sentirti vivi solo perché un manager fa la prima mossa è triste.

Rifletti bene su quello che hai scritto Circe, perché in parole povere hai ipotizzato di comportarti esattamente nello stesso modo in cui si è comportato tuo marito, comportamento che ti ha portato a questo stato.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Pallosa fedele? Io non ci vedo nulla di palloso nell'essere fedele.
> 
> Lasciatelo dire è molto triste leggere il grassetto (senza contare che dubito tebe non si senta viva nella vita di tutti i giorni), sentirti vivi solo perché un manager fa la prima mossa è triste.
> 
> Rifletti bene su quello che hai scritto Circe, perché in parole povere hai ipotizzato di comportarti esattamente nello stesso modo in cui si è comportato tuo marito, comportamento che ti ha portato a questo stato.


Ma che farà friggere lui come na patata nell'olio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato1 (8 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che farà friggere lui come na patata nell'olio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... e sai che soddisfazione!


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Pallosa fedele? Io non ci vedo nulla di palloso nell'essere fedele.
> 
> Lasciatelo dire è molto triste leggere il grassetto (senza contare che dubito tebe non si senta viva nella vita di tutti i giorni), sentirti vivi solo perché un manager fa la prima mossa è triste.
> 
> Rifletti bene su quello che hai scritto Circe, perché in parole povere hai ipotizzato di comportarti esattamente nello stesso modo in cui si è comportato tuo marito, comportamento che ti ha portato a questo stato.


Quoto!


----------



## Circe (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe; ha detto:
			
		

> Devi volerti come vuoi tu.
> 
> Ho come l'impressione che tu non abbia mai realmente mandato a fanculo il mondo e che in qualche modo ti sia sempre "allineata" al pensiero comune.
> 
> ...


Si Tebe....come voglio io. Ed è vero, io sono la tipa 'politically correct' ma non x allinearmi al pensiero comune, solo perche mi hanno insegnato a rispettare i sentimenti degli altri. Ed io li ho presi così alla lettera gli insegnamenti, che vedevo un mondo peace & love, dove tutti sono fratelli, si vogliono bene, e si aiutano a vicenda. Ora che lo sto scrivendo mi rendo conto della cogliona che sono stata!!!! Forse avevo bisogno di questa botta x svegliarmi!?!? Oggi so che quella che ho vissuto ê stata una illusione di vita....anche se lui non fa altro che dirmi che non ha mai smesso di amarmi....ma io come posso credere più ad una sola delle sue parole!! Oh oh....dimentico che parlo con una traditrice.....comunque hai ragione, sono compressa. Anche se non so cosa vuoi dire....ma la parola mi calza bene.....


----------



## Circe (8 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> sentirti vivi solo perché un manager fa la prima mossa è triste.
> 
> Rifletti bene su quello che hai scritto Circe, perché in parole povere hai ipotizzato di comportarti esattamente nello stesso modo in cui si è comportato tuo marito, comportamento che ti ha portato a questo stato.


Perché ê triste? Non lo so io non ho provato....puó anche darsi che mi piacerebbe....e poi io ipotizzo x ora, forse x salvarmi e non annegare nella tristezza. Ma perche porre limiti adesso alla vita? Lui non se li ê posti x tanti anni....io di certo non me lo andrò a cercare xche non ne ho l'esigenza. Per ora. Ma non escludo certo più che potrebbe capitare. perche non posso provare anch'io quelle sensazioni che hanno provato loro? anche io amo mio marito. Ma che male c'è nel soddisfare una curiosità? Mi adeguo alle regole del gioco che ha creato lui. Solo che prima non sapevo di giocare, adesso pretendo di scegliere io le mie carte e fare le mie puntate!


----------



## Circe (8 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che farà friggere lui come na patata nell'olio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Meglio, così quando lo mordo sarà più croccante!


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché ê triste? Non lo so io non ho provato....puó anche darsi che mi piacerebbe....e poi io ipotizzo x ora, forse x salvarmi e non annegare nella tristezza. Ma perche porre limiti adesso alla vita? Lui non se li ê posti x tanti anni....io di certo non me lo andrò a cercare xche non ne ho l'esigenza. Per ora. Ma non escludo certo più che potrebbe capitare. perche non posso provare anch'io quelle sensazioni che hanno provato loro? anche io amo mio marito. Ma che male c'è nel soddisfare una curiosità? *Mi adeguo alle regole del gioco che ha creato lui. *Solo che prima non sapevo di giocare, adesso pretendo di scegliere io le mie carte e fare le mie puntate!


E' triste perché dovresti sentirti viva a prescindere da un manager...

E' questo il punto, tu non devi stare alle sue regole...ma alle tue.
Tu in cosa credi? Cos'è importante per te?
Tuo marito e la tua amica non hanno avuto rispetto per te, ma questo non vuol dire che tu debba fare altrettanto (dovrebbe essere questo il discriminante che ti rende superiore a loro).
Però è vero, puoi scegliere di giocare come loro, di andare con un manager (sempre se capitasse l'occasione), di fare alla moglie di manager un qualcosa di simile che è stato fatto a te...però tutto questo ha un prezzo Circe, dopo non puoi _lamentarti _ti quel che ha fatto tuo marito, non puoi più sentirti triste/amareggiata/delusa, non puoi più avere dubbi, non puoi più rimettere in discussione le parole di tuo marito (che sarai costretta ad accettare per buone), perché a quel punto oltre "ad aver pareggiato i conti", saresti come il bue che dice cornuto all'asino.
Se tu credi che questa via sia quella giusta, se tu credi che una cosa del genere sia la fase finale del tuo percorso oltre il quale non devi più guarire...allora ben venga e vai.
Altrimenti sappi che scelte del genere ti faranno affogare nella tristezza per direttissima...


----------



## Circe off (8 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' triste perché dovresti sentirti viva a prescindere da un manager...
> 
> E' questo il punto, tu non devi stare alle sue regole...ma alle tue.
> Tu in cosa credi? Cos'è importante per te?
> ...


Hai ragione, x ora parlo, parlo...
P.s. Non andrei con uno sposato....non ce la farei proprio ....


----------



## Circe off (9 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Circe e'ben raro che io approvi o disapprovi,e anche che a quest'ora si qua'...ma per la prima volta in 2 anni leggo qualcosa di intelligente..brava hai scritto la verita'.Tebe la racconta..non si puo'fare avanti indietro da un motel,correndo  dietro ad un'uomo sposato con figli,poi dire''amo Mattia''...balla colossale..a cui nessuno crede.
> Immagino qualcuno dira'...ma tu Lothar non fai lo stesso???la risposta e'no...penso di non vedere l''altra''da un mese,e forse l'ho sentita 3 gg fa',dopo 10 di mio silenzio.
> Aggiungo che sono un po'preoccupato..tra poco sara'solo in citta',lei lo sa'...vuole recuperare il tempo perso.. ma mica e'detto che io concordi.
> Perche'io la fine di Tebe...non la voglio fare..diventa brutto...arriva l'amore...e i matrimoni saltano...perche'la fine della coppia Mattia-Tebe e'segnata.


Grazie x il 'discorso intelligente'.....ma il resto Vuol dire che tu ami tua moglie pur andando con altre di cui non te ne frega proprio niente?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Grazie x il 'discorso intelligente'.....ma il resto Vuol dire che tu ami tua moglie pur andando con altre di cui non te ne frega proprio niente?


ciao Circe...piano pero'mica sono Balotelli...altre....ho un'amica diciamo abituale,e altre in cantiere.
Dell'abituale mi frega,ma nel senso che essendo tanto piu'giovane di me,ci gioco,tipo gatto  e topo.
Mi diverte farle credere di essere il gatto....


----------



## Circe off (9 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Circe...piano pero'mica sono Balotelli...altre....ho un'amica diciamo abituale,e altre in cantiere.
> Dell'abituale mi frega,ma nel senso che essendo tanto piu'giovane di me,ci gioco,tipo gatto  e topo.
> Mi diverte farle credere di essere il gatto....


Oppure é lei che ti fa credere di essere il topo....


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Oppure é lei che ti fa credere di essere il topo....


ahahah.in effetti emolto furba..ma io sono nato 26 anni prima di lei...


----------



## bastardo dentro (9 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Circe...scrivo sempre di qui e di là che per quanto assurdo possa sembrare perchè siamo agli antipodi, io ti capisco. Più di quanto capisca altre tradite.
> Io non so se farai uscire la tebe che c'è in te, ma...
> 
> 
> ...


sulla "compressione" potrei scrivere un trattato frazionato in più volumi. Ho  letto tutto con grande interesse. la mia esperienza è che si possa dissociare molto bene il tradimento e l'amore. io non ne sono stato capace innamorandomi un pò di tutte le donne con cui sono stato e che porto con me nel mio cammino. l'idea che ho di me stesso (o meglio che avevo prima di cadere ....) era quella di essere un vero compagno un sostegno onesto e leale. Sole ha chiesto cosa induca a tradire quando dentro il rapporto hai tutto. magari il "tutto" è presente a fasi, a volte non è presente mai, a volte pur avendo il tutto si cerca altro. personalmente vivrei di sesso e a volte invidio quelle culture in cui fare sesso con partner diversi è assolutamente normale. ognuno di noi vive condizonato da qualcosa, dall'educazione, dalla religione. personalmente mi comprimo per l'idea che ho di me stesso che dovrebbe essere quella dell'importanza di tener fede ad un impegno, di insegnare lo stesso ai propri figli, di vivere con impeto e passione le cose, nel massimo rispetto di tutti e di tutte le diversità. poter guardare negli occhi la propria famiglia, tutta, e poter dire "sono davvero vostro" i miei polsi, il mio cervello la mia energia sono solo per Voi e il mio sperma è solo per Te che, ancora oggi dopo tanti anni, quando ti spogli mi fai tremare....dico questo forse perchè sono stato al di là, perchè ho tradito innamorandomi di chi tradivo, ho tradito scopando all'impazzata per dimenticare la persona di cui mi ero innamorato. ma compiuto il mio cammino sento che la vera realizzazione di un essere umano starebbe proprio lì. la società di oggi, i modelli che ci sono imposti, la noia, i soldi (e la relativa mancanza...) impongono a tutti di cercare dei surrogati, degli anestetici più o meno moralmente leciti ad un sistema di vita che schiaccia un pò tutti. 
ma avendo girato tutto il mondo, visto diverse culture e parlato con molta gente, il mio pensiero è che costruire il proprio rapporto, giorno dopo giorno, mattone su mattone, disfacendo i pezzi venuti male e migliorandoli resta sempre la ricetta migliore per un uomo/donna, per migliorare, per provare un piacere assoluto di realizzazione, il piacere di una "conquista vera". Certo, ci sono le tentazioni cui è difficile sottrarsi ... ma quando si riesce e si resta "puliti" la soddisfazione e grande.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Circe off (9 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sulla "compressione" potrei scrivere un trattato frazionato in più volumi. Ho  letto tutto con grande interesse. la mia esperienza è che si possa dissociare molto bene il tradimento e l'amore. io non ne sono stato capace innamorandomi un pò di tutte le donne con cui sono stato e che porto con me nel mio cammino. l'idea che ho di me stesso (o meglio che avevo prima di cadere ....) era quella di essere un vero compagno un sostegno onesto e leale. Sole ha chiesto cosa induca a tradire quando dentro il rapporto hai tutto. magari il "tutto" è presente a fasi, a volte non è presente mai, a volte pur avendo il tutto si cerca altro. personalmente vivrei di sesso e a volte invidio quelle culture in cui fare sesso con partner diversi è assolutamente normale. ognuno di noi vive condizonato da qualcosa, dall'educazione, dalla religione. personalmente mi comprimo per l'idea che ho di me stesso che dovrebbe essere quella dell'importanza di tener fede ad un impegno, di insegnare lo stesso ai propri figli, di vivere con impeto e passione le cose, nel massimo rispetto di tutti e di tutte le diversità. poter guardare negli occhi la propria famiglia, tutta, e poter dire "sono davvero vostro" i miei polsi, il mio cervello la mia energia sono solo per Voi e il mio sperma è solo per Te che, ancora oggi dopo tanti anni, quando ti spogli mi fai tremare....dico questo forse perchè sono stato al di là, perchè ho tradito innamorandomi di chi tradivo, ho tradito scopando all'impazzata per dimenticare la persona di cui mi ero innamorato. ma compiuto il mio cammino sento che la vera realizzazione di un essere umano starebbe proprio lì. la società di oggi, i modelli che ci sono imposti, la noia, i soldi (e la relativa mancanza...) impongono a tutti di cercare dei surrogati, degli anestetici più o meno moralmente leciti ad un sistema di vita che schiaccia un pò tutti.
> ma avendo girato tutto il mondo, visto diverse culture e parlato con molta gente, il mio pensiero è che costruire il proprio rapporto, giorno dopo giorno, mattone su mattone, disfacendo i pezzi venuti male e migliorandoli resta sempre la ricetta migliore per un uomo/donna, per migliorare, per provare un piacere assoluto di realizzazione, il piacere di una "conquista vera". Certo, ci sono le tentazioni cui è difficile sottrarsi ... ma quando si riesce e si resta "puliti" la soddisfazione e grande.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Quello che non perdono a mio marito non é il tradimento in s'è....é il modo in cui l'ha perpetrato. Sotto i miei occhi, con la mia amica, davanti ai nostri figli, davanti ai rispettivi coniugi. E per anni, perche era la trombamica d'appoggio....cioè, quando non l'aveva da me andava da lei. Sesso comodo, gratis, sicuro e scontato. Senza bisogno di corteggiare, conquistare....lui la voleva, lei gliela dava. Ma lui amava me, e lei amava il marito!!!!! Ah ah che ridere!!!!! E non volevano dormire insieme, fare la vita di tutti i giorni insieme! Volevano solo scopare ogni tot giorni, come conigli, come i ricci, come gli animali. E in tutto questo io non riesco a vederli come due persone normali...x me sono al limite del patologico. il tradimento dopo tanti anni lo avrei perdonato perche umano.....ma con lei no. Con lei é stato diabolico, hanno recitato una parte x tanto tempo. É questo che non capisco....ma la chiamate felicitâ questo vivere sdoppiati??? contenti voi.....


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Quello che non perdono a mio marito non é il tradimento in s'è....é il modo in cui l'ha perpetrato. Sotto i miei occhi, con la mia amica, davanti ai nostri figli, davanti ai rispettivi coniugi. E per anni, perche era la trombamica d'appoggio....cioè, quando non l'aveva da me andava da lei. Sesso comodo, gratis, sicuro e scontato. Senza bisogno di corteggiare, conquistare....lui la voleva, lei gliela dava. Ma lui amava me, e lei amava il marito!!!!! Ah ah che ridere!!!!! E non volevano dormire insieme, fare la vita di tutti i giorni insieme! Volevano solo scopare ogni tot giorni, come conigli, come i ricci, come gli animali. E in tutto questo io non riesco a vederli come due persone normali...x me sono al limite del patologico. il tradimento dopo tanti anni lo avrei perdonato perche umano.....ma con lei no. Con lei é stato diabolico, hanno recitato una parte x tanto tempo. É questo che non capisco....ma la chiamate felicitâ questo vivere sdoppiati??? contenti voi.....



brutta storia ...molto cretini entrambi...le storie del genere deprimono..immagino.
Coraggio Circe!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Quello che non perdono a mio marito non é il tradimento in s'è....é il modo in cui l'ha perpetrato. Sotto i miei occhi, con la mia amica, davanti ai nostri figli, davanti ai rispettivi coniugi. E per anni, perche era la trombamica d'appoggio....cioè, quando non l'aveva da me andava da lei. Sesso comodo, gratis, sicuro e scontato. Senza bisogno di corteggiare, conquistare....lui la voleva, lei gliela dava. Ma lui amava me, e lei amava il marito!!!!! Ah ah che ridere!!!!! E non volevano dormire insieme, fare la vita di tutti i giorni insieme! Volevano solo scopare ogni tot giorni, come conigli, come i ricci, come gli animali. E in tutto questo io non riesco a vederli come due persone normali...x me sono al limite del patologico. il tradimento dopo tanti anni lo avrei perdonato perche umano.....ma con lei no. Con lei é stato diabolico, hanno recitato una parte x tanto tempo. É questo che non capisco....ma la chiamate felicitâ questo vivere sdoppiati??? contenti voi.....


Un tradimento così non lo perdonerai mai.
Agisci di conseguenza.
Agire come Tebe non ti renderebbe nulla di quel che ti è stato tolto. Perché una cosa così non può trovare ricompensa da relazioni leggere. Chi ci ha provato ha poi capito di essersi fatta del male.


----------



## Circe off (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un tradimento così non lo perdonerai mai.
> Agisci di conseguenza.
> Agire come Tebe non ti renderebbe nulla di quel che ti è stato tolto. Perché una cosa così non può trovare ricompensa da relazioni leggere. Chi ci ha provato ha poi capito di essersi fatta del male.


Ma io non voglio nessuna ricompensa a quello che è successo, e non é che io ho deciso di tradire. Ho detto che c'è un po' di Tebe in ogni donna , perche sottoposta ad alcune pressioni o avvenimenti, una donna puo svegliarsi dall'incantesimo e cominciare a guardare il mondo con occhi diversi.....lui sta facendo di tutto per farmi capire che é pentito. Io non gli credo, ma vivo alla giornata nella mia famiglia al completo. La vita andrà avanti e deciderà x noi.....ma non posso negare che, se prima gli altri uomini non li vedevo, ora li noto di più....


----------



## Circe off (9 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brutta storia ...molto cretini entrambi...le storie del genere deprimono..immagino.
> Coraggio Circe!


Si, deprimono chi le subisce purtroppo :-(


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio nessuna ricompensa a quello che è successo, e non é che io ho deciso di tradire. Ho detto che c'è un po' di Tebe in ogni donna , perche sottoposta ad alcune pressioni o avvenimenti, una donna puo svegliarsi dall'incantesimo e cominciare a guardare il mondo con occhi diversi.....lui sta facendo di tutto per farmi capire che é pentito. Io non gli credo, ma vivo alla giornata nella mia famiglia al completo. La vita andrà avanti e deciderà x noi.....ma non posso negare che, se prima gli altri uomini non li vedevo, ora li noto di più....


La vita è quella che ognuno di noi sceglie di vivere.
Tu non stai scegliendo nulla. Anzi stai scegliendo di vivere con uomo che disprezzi (con tutte le ragioni) e di cui non ti fidi.
Perché?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La vita è quella che ognuno di noi sceglie di vivere.
> Tu non stai scegliendo nulla. Anzi stai scegliendo di vivere con uomo che disprezzi (con tutte le ragioni) e di cui non ti fidi.
> Perché?


Perchè tutto sommato LUI è LUI.


----------



## Circe off (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La vita è quella che ognuno di noi sceglie di vivere.
> Tu non stai scegliendo nulla. Anzi stai scegliendo di vivere con uomo che disprezzi (con tutte le ragioni) e di cui non ti fidi.
> Perché?


Lo disprezzo? Non lo so. Sono in confusione.....so che l'amore che ho provato per lui in tutti questi anni non é sparito con il tradimento....e non mi fido....ma ormai non mi fiderei di nessuno sulla terra....quindi x ora rimango in questo limbo....


----------



## Circe off (10 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè tutto sommato LUI è LUI.


??


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> ??


Pensaci a mente fredda...
Se lui non rappresentasse qualcuno di unico e speciale dentro di te...
Non soffriresti così tanto, ma te ne saresti sbattuta i maroni...
Sono le passioni a danneggiarci...
Non le lussurie!

Poi pensela così...perchè un'amica?
Semplice no? Comoda e "insospettabile"...

Bisognerebbe essere duri e spietati...

Ah ok...
Voi due scopate di nascosto da me...e alla faccia mia?
ah va bon...

Venite qua tutti e due e fatemi vedere in live le vostre performance...
Io partecipo vestita da mistress...e vi faccio passare io la voglia....

Però tu dici che lui ora ti marca stretto no?


----------



## Circe (10 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensaci a mente fredda...
> Se lui non rappresentasse qualcuno di unico e speciale dentro di te...
> Non soffriresti così tanto, ma te ne saresti sbattuta i maroni...
> Sono le passioni a danneggiarci...
> ...


Si vuole che faccia tutto con lui, è iper attento, iper coccolone, iper romantico....lo è stato anche in tutti questi anni, ma ora sembra che abbia paura di qualcosa. Non so che gli passa per la testa, non me lo dice....ed io sinceramente sto arrivando al punto in cui non lo voglio neanche sapere. A volte sono lontana da lui con la testa, anche se con il corpo sono al suo fianco. A volte voglio mettere delle barriere tra di noi. Voglio che stia lontano da me. Non lo so, si è aperta una nuova fase. Non so come definirla. E' come se stessi ritornando nel mio centro di gravità, è come se adesso quello che mi interessa è quello che provo io. Mentre prima ero tutta presa dal capire quello che ha provato e che prova lui. Voi siete più avanti di me....forse mi capite....io non mi capisco piu'!!!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Si vuole che faccia tutto con lui, è iper attento, iper coccolone, iper romantico....lo è stato anche in tutti questi anni, ma ora sembra che abbia paura di qualcosa. Non so che gli passa per la testa, non me lo dice....ed io sinceramente sto arrivando al punto in cui non lo voglio neanche sapere. A volte sono lontana da lui con la testa, anche se con il corpo sono al suo fianco. A volte voglio mettere delle barriere tra di noi. Voglio che stia lontano da me. Non lo so, si è aperta una nuova fase. Non so come definirla. E' come se stessi ritornando nel mio centro di gravità, è come se adesso quello che mi interessa è quello che provo io. Mentre prima ero tutta presa dal capire quello che ha provato e che prova lui. Voi siete più avanti di me....forse mi capite....io non mi capisco piu'!!!


Eh mia cara chiedi a Lothar cosa sono certe paure?
Che suonano così un bagnino per ogni sms del tuo cellulare segreto...
Chi le mette se le pianta...dissi lì per lì coniando un nuovo proverbio...perchè sta scritto guai a tirare i peli delle figa alla moglie...le conseguenze sono imprevedibili...
Lui ora sa che potresti giocare alla maga Circe...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Si vuole che faccia tutto con lui, è iper attento, iper coccolone, iper romantico....lo è stato anche in tutti questi anni, ma ora sembra che abbia paura di qualcosa. Non so che gli passa per la testa, non me lo dice....ed io sinceramente sto arrivando al punto in cui non lo voglio neanche sapere. A volte sono lontana da lui con la testa, anche se con il corpo sono al suo fianco. A volte voglio mettere delle barriere tra di noi. Voglio che stia lontano da me. Non lo so, si è aperta una nuova fase. Non so come definirla. E' come se stessi ritornando nel mio centro di gravità, è come se adesso quello che mi interessa è quello che provo io. Mentre prima ero tutta presa dal capire quello che ha provato e che prova lui. Voi siete più avanti di me....forse mi capite....*io non mi capisco piu'*!!!


Circe, lui sa bene quello che ha fatto, per forza ha paura. Il fatto che tu ti stia mettendo al centro del tuo universo è assolutamente positivo, secondo me. Per il neretto... ci sono passata anche io, l'importante è non mettersi fretta.


----------



## CIRCE OFF (10 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Circe, lui sa bene quello che ha fatto, per forza ha paura. Il fatto che tu ti stia mettendo al centro del tuo universo è assolutamente positivo, secondo me. Per il neretto... ci sono passata anche io, l'importante è non mettersi fretta.


Grazie Sbriciolata, non ci crederai, ma sapere che il percorso è giusto mi incoraggia....e tu ora come vivi? stai bene? ti sei ricostruita l'anima sbriciolata?


----------



## CIRCE OFF (10 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh mia cara chiedi a Lothar cosa sono certe paure?
> Che suonano così un bagnino per ogni sms del tuo cellulare segreto...
> Chi le mette se le pianta...dissi lì per lì coniando un nuovo proverbio...perchè sta scritto guai a tirare i peli delle figa alla moglie...le conseguenze sono imprevedibili...
> Lui ora sa che potresti giocare alla maga Circe...


e quindi ha paura? di cosa?  chi tradisce per anni dovrebbe avere una mente aperta non credi? alla fine, sono scambi di fluidi come dice Tebe no? Che male ci sarebbe? dovrebbe essere tollerante!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Luglio 2012)

CIRCE OFF ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, non ci crederai, ma sapere che il percorso è giusto mi incoraggia....e tu ora come vivi? stai bene? ti sei ricostruita l'anima sbriciolata?


ehhhhhhhhh, adesso ne ho addirittura due:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: succedono cose che noi umani mai avremmo immaginato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Vedila anche da questo punto di vista Circe... si rimette in discussione tutto, nel bene e nel male, ci si mette alla prova con noi stesse. So benissimo che ne avresti fatto a meno, e pure io... ma adesso siamo in ballo e balliamo, no?
E' un rinnovamento, una metamorfosi, possiamo di nuovo scegliere chi essere perchè non saremo più le stesse di prima.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Si vuole che faccia tutto con lui, è iper attento, iper coccolone, iper romantico....lo è stato anche in tutti questi anni, ma ora sembra che abbia paura di qualcosa. Non so che gli passa per la testa, non me lo dice....ed io sinceramente sto arrivando al punto in cui non lo voglio neanche sapere. A volte sono lontana da lui con la testa, anche se con il corpo sono al suo fianco. A volte voglio mettere delle barriere tra di noi. Voglio che stia lontano da me. Non lo so, si è aperta una nuova fase. Non so come definirla. E' come se stessi ritornando nel mio centro di gravità, è come se adesso quello che mi interessa è quello che provo io. Mentre prima ero tutta presa dal capire quello che ha provato e che prova lui. Voi siete più avanti di me....forse mi capite....io non mi capisco piu'!!!


Sei certa che non abbia fatto i conti e abbia deciso che non gli conviene ritrovarsi solo, fuori casa e con assegno da versare (il conte docet).


----------



## CIRCE OFF (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei certa che non abbia fatto i conti e abbia deciso che non gli conviene ritrovarsi solo, fuori casa e con assegno da versare (il conte docet).


no che non ne sono certa. Non si è certi di niente in questa vita no? Sarebbe un problema suo comunque. Continuare una vita di apparenza....ingabbiato in una storia da parte sua finita.....che esistenza sarebbe? Ognuno sceglie come sprecare i suoi giorni, io non posso insegnare niente a nessuno, non sono capace di capirlo per me!


----------



## circe off (10 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhh, adesso ne ho addirittura due:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: succedono cose che noi umani mai avremmo immaginato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Vedila anche da questo punto di vista Circe... si rimette in discussione tutto, nel bene e nel male, ci si mette alla prova con noi stesse. So benissimo che ne avresti fatto a meno, e pure io... ma adesso siamo in ballo e balliamo, no?
> E' un rinnovamento, una metamorfosi, possiamo di nuovo scegliere chi essere perchè non saremo più le stesse di prima.


Vero! hai ragione, metamorfosi è la parola adeguata......


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

CIRCE OFF ha detto:


> e quindi ha paura? di cosa?  chi tradisce per anni dovrebbe avere una mente aperta non credi? alla fine, sono scambi di fluidi come dice Tebe no? Che male ci sarebbe? dovrebbe essere tollerante!


Ma sta tenta...
E per giunta siete meridionali...
E che caspita guarda che ogni marito che si rispetti, in quanto maschio vorrebbe:
Ah io zompo galline a nastro per affermare la mia mascolinità...ah ne gastigo 220...e la moglie in casa a far la calzetta no?
Lo leggi Stermy?
Lui si vanta di non essere cornuto perchè ha saputo governare con pugno di ferro la mugliera eh?

Chi tradisce ha una mente aperta solo in termini: manicalarga con me stesso, tanto bene o male lei mi perdona...

Chiedi a Kid...come si sta quando la moglie ti dà la pariglia...
Prova a dirgli carino adesso ho esigenza de farme uno de colore de 40 cm e tu devi stare zitto...

Si va là tollerante...
Un medio maschio italico del sud?
Ma quando mai...ma quando mai...

Ricordatelo Circe...ciò che ci brucia da morire è che lei ha goduto grazie al ciccio di un altro...e pensa se lui ce l'ha pì grosso e resistente del nostro...

Se tu torni a casa e dici...Ma che cagata maritino bello...lìè vegnù in cinque minuti...e guarda non ho provato niente...solo schifo...l'orgoglio del marito è salvo...

Ma se torni a casa dicendo uauauauauauauaauauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....ah che stratosferica mega scopata che mi sono fatta con un toretto da monta di venti anni meno di te...pensa mai stufo...mi ha fatto venire tre volte di fila...guarda mi fa andare in giro a gambe largha...sono spompata e tutta dolorante....

Fidati...dai una mazzata all'orgoglio maschile...micidiale...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Circe guardami negli occhi...
Cosa gli hai fatto quando lo hai beccato?
Cioè ti sei trasformata in una furia scatenata?
Povero marito non oso pensare...non oso pensare....

Hai fatto la scena disperata...o gli hai rotto tutta la collezione di cd? Gli hai gettato tutta la roba in strada...lo hai menato...ecc..ecc..ecc...

O gli hai detto aprendo le coscie...la vidito questa? Bon è l'ultima volta che la vedi....capito carino?
E adesso va dalla tua amica che non ti voglio più...


----------



## Circe off (10 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Circe guardami negli occhi...
> Cosa gli hai fatto quando lo hai beccato?
> Cioè ti sei trasformata in una furia scatenata?
> Povero marito non oso pensare...non oso pensare....
> ...


Un po' e un po'.....non ho fatto grandi scenate, ero troppo presa dal mio dolore e non mi sono sfogata granché con lui. Non l'ho menato, non gli ho rotto niente....ho preso l'auto e sono scomparsa per un giorno intero. Dovevo ritrovare un barlume di lucidità....poi avevo i bambini a casa, e dovevo rientrare x loro. Per loro ho litigato con lui ogni giorno senza eccessi di pazzia. E forse x questo sto pagando ora,....come dice Tebe.....sono compressa!


----------



## Circe off (10 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta...
> E per giunta siete meridionali...
> E che caspita guarda che ogni marito che si rispetti, in quanto maschio vorrebbe:
> Ah io zompo galline a nastro per affermare la mia mascolinità...ah ne gastigo 220...e la moglie in casa a far la calzetta no?
> ...


Che dici funziona anche se me lo invento? Vale la pena dare una mazzata ad un uomo che di orgoglio già non ne ha più?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Che dici funziona anche se me lo invento? Vale la pena dare una mazzata ad un uomo che di orgoglio già non ne ha più?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Inventa inventa...
Digli che è il Contepinceton...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Circe off (10 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Inventa inventa...
> Digli che è il Contepinceton...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


Allora devo diventare proprio una monella!!!


----------

